# Mid priced IEM cables thread.



## Dsnuts

This thread will be dedicated to cables that are above the magical $100 range in cables. As requested from the guys on the budget thread. Cables in the $100 plus range provides higher end materials and workmanship that bring a bit of the higher end flavor to cables, budget cables don't quite provide. Budget cables has the absolute best value but for guys that requires a bit more sonically/ aesthetically this thread is for you.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 7, 2020)

Crystal Copper 4 core Penon Fiery. RP $129. Wamth with clean dynamics, good depth, enhances mids and bass with a clean non colored treble.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 7, 2020)

ISN AG8. RP $199 Superb thicker 8 core pure silver cable from ISN. The best detail with a fuller body of sound which is not too common among pure silver cables.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 7, 2020)

ISN SC4. 4 Cores of silver with a crystal copper inlay providing that detail from pure silver but with added note weight of crystal copper. Wider stage precision and retains what we love about bass. RP $109 It is more of a hybrid type cable providing enhancements of both silver and copper.


----------



## Dsnuts

Electro Acousti AKA 175 cable RP$180. One of the best highly regarded cables on headfi 8 cores 4 pure silver 4 UPOCC copper. Excellent stage, detail, blacker space. Extension.


----------



## Dsnuts

Will gradually add more as the thread starts to expand. Will be getting the new ISN CU4 soon. 


 RP $149. Looks to expand on the Penon Fiery. Crystal Copper but much thicker cores.


----------



## RikudouGoku

@Dsnuts What do you think about Dunu cables? Do they sound as good as the ISN,Penon and EA ones or are their benefit only that they have that modular plug system?


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 7, 2020)

DUW 02 cables. RP $80. Litz high purity crystal copper in silver coating. Excellent all rounder even though this cable could be in the budget category. Once you get one of the balanced adaptors it goes into the $100 category. Good detail and balancing, is more a hybrid cable good sound expansion. High quality all around. Yes this cable is worth getting if you want something that will last. Supple with no microphonics. Modular system is kick ass on these. Will have more dunu cables soon as I ordered the LUNA which comes with one of their higher end cables.

These are worth the price. They remind me a lot of the NiceCHK C4-1 cables I did a review on.



RP of $100ish on aliexpress. Both are SPC variety of cables. C4-1 has a touch more brightness enhancing the treble end but similar in what they do. I like the DUW 02 more for bass and mids but otherwise similar in execution and type of cable they are.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oalloy NiceHCK $99 cable #210. 6N UPOCC 4 core cable from NiceHCK. Spacious copper sound with excellent bass extension and fullness. It is a great cable for vocal lovers as well due to the mids having a bit of extra in the way of texture. Clean treble emphasis. Can be sub $100 on sale. Negative is the chin slider is useless. A bit on the flimsy side. Worth the money for certain however.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 7, 2020)

Introducing new to you and for me as well. Penon Leo plus.

8 strands gold-silver-palladium alloy wire, hand knitting.
Carefully selected gold – silver palladium alloy wire as the basis, exquisite hand weaving.
The conductor shielding’s anti-oxidation effect, high-transparent and bright wire sheath.
Carbon fiber material plug and splitter
Gold-plated plug RP $290-$300 Depending on termination.
So what does part gold, part palladium alloy do for silver? I was recently looking on the reviews section and the some high end cables use palladium mixed with silver and surprisingly costs $1800. These don't. Based on silver so you know your getting the best detail possible for cables but add to that the widest stage possible using a cable. In fact was very surprising going from the Penon Fiery to the Leo plus. It wasn't a slight change in stage it was like a new earphone all together.

Widest stage. Extremely detailed and also adds texture to mids and bass. This one is clearly superior to any of the sub $200 cables I have used. Now we are getting more closer to the more expensive stuff that exists. I will be doing a full review for this one but for now. The Leo plus meshes extremely well with hybrids and for stage guys that want that stage. This is it. There is nothing I have heard that expands the sonics more than these cables. Will have much more on my review of them soon.


----------



## jmstandish

Dsnuts said:


> Electro Acousti AKA 175 cable RP$180. One of the best highly regarded cables on headfi 8 cores 4 pure silver 4 UPOCC copper. Excellent stage, detail, blacker space. Extension.


How do you find bass (punch) and sub-bass (rumble) on the Electro Acousti AKA 175 cable? Thinking of purchasing a top, all-rounder cable, or if recommending strong alternative.


----------



## Carlsan

If looking for bass punch and sub-bass I really like their UP-OCC COPPER  litz cable.


----------



## Dsnuts

jmstandish said:


> How do you find bass (punch) and sub-bass (rumble) on the Electro Acousti AKA 175 cable? Thinking of purchasing a top, all-rounder cable, or if recommending strong alternative.



175 cable is a great all rounder. Very balanced presentation while adding stage, a blacker background and definition of overall sound. Pure copper varieties that Carlsan recommended adds more to the mids and bass end while retaining the stock treble emphasis. Hope this helps.


----------



## jmstandish

Dsnuts said:


> 175 cable is a great all rounder. Very balanced presentation while adding stage, a blacker background and definition of overall sound. Pure copper varieties that Carlsan recommended adds more to the mids and bass end while retaining the stock treble emphasis. Hope this helps.


Thanks for your replies and help from forum comments; think I'm narrowing it down to:

CS Series (# ?) - UP-OCC COPPER Litz (8-core, blue coat) @ 165usd
(comments summarized deep detailed sub/bass, while preserving nice highs; not too bright)

MS Series (#175) - 1% gold + 99% pure silver + 7n OCC Litz (8-core, blue coat) @ 198usd
(comments summarized 'amazing' sound, blackness, clear, good sub/bass, detailed)

GS Series (#183) - 1% gold + 99% pure silver + pure silver electroplated gold (8-core) @ 225usd
(comments summarized 'amazing', deep soundstage, smooth, deeper sub/bass vs 175, detailed but not harsh... perhaps not as detailed as 175)
> Anyone have direct experience / feedback on this cable?

Target IEMs are for Westone W80s, so trying to think which would match well...
(thanks, I learn a lot from your comments


----------



## Dsnuts

can you describe the sound characteristics of the Westone W80. Might be able to point you in the right direction. What do you feel the phones could do better in.


----------



## jmstandish

Dsnuts said:


> can you describe the sound characteristics of the Westone W80. Might be able to point you in the right direction. What do you feel the phones could do better in.


So, Twister6’s review of the W80s encapsulate it best _(ref: _https://twister6.com/2016/12/09/westone-w80/2/_ -- also compares to other EIMs and cables), so will paraphrase (with all credit to him; highly summarized)_: Low end has a deep sub-bass extension with a warm textured rumble. Sub-bass above neutral level. Lower mids have a nice body, not too thick or too thin, maintains an overall clarity. Upper mids forward with good definition. Vocals have energy and definition. Treble is extended with sparkle, but not piercing. Soundstage is super wide but the depth more intimate, closer to the music (instead of holographic). Not the level of transparency and sound separation found in analytically-tuned IEMs. <end> Versus the W80's provided ALO Ref8 cable, am hoping a new cable could support more depth, sub-bass going a little bit deeper and mid-bass punching a little harder, more airiness and crispiness. Just not sure which of the Electro Acousti: CS, MS or GS Series (8-core all) would contribute best....


----------



## Dsnuts

I think the 175 cable would do you just fine. You will be happy with it.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Mar 14, 2020)

Hansound ZENTOO
Nice feel, great detail and an improvement over the original Zen.
https://music-sanctuary.com/collect...und-audio-zentoo-4-wire-occ-copper-litz-cable

$140.63 USD
$14.13 USD 4.4mm plug 













The lack of any bend protection at the plug seems like it would be an issue but the cable bend quality seems to be OK? This new cable is made with a better cover thus reducing the risk of getting stiff like the original Zen did.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Don’t know if these fit here as they are over a bit?


Sony MUC-M12SB1 Headphone Cable 4.4mm Pentaconn-MMCX $237 (Known as the “Kimber”) Copper Color

Sony MUC-M12NB1 Headphone Cable 4.4mm Pentaconn-MMCX $235 Sometimes less. Black Color


----------



## jmstandish

Dsnuts said:


> I think the 175 cable would do you just fine. You will be happy with it.


Triggered pulled (8-core, blued), thanks for the help.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Mar 17, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> I think the 175 cable would do you just fine. You will be happy with it.


My s16 cable have arrived and I have now just plugged it in with my fdx1. The result is wooow! Honestly the depth and thickness of the sound has improved about 50% and the detail is similar but everything sounds more clear because I feel more increase in instrument separation. Thanks a lot for all your help and recommendation because I never knew my fdx1 could sound this good! I love a thick sound that is natural without elevating bass too much as for my taste the sound then becomes too warm, lazy and overall lacking in technicalities. This cable is perfect in that regard but if it had the detail of the 175 cable then it would be perfect. That added meat is an instant joy!

Btw any other cables you know of that add girth like these with even greater detail? I am actually very curious now as I never expected this outcome tbh.


----------



## Dsnuts

Nabillion_786 said:


> My s16 cable have arrived and I have now just plugged it in with my fdx1. The result is wooow! Honestly the depth and thickness of the sound has improved about 50% and the detail is similar but everything sounds more clear because I feel more increase in instrument separation. Thanks a lot for all your help and recommendation because I never knew my fdx1 could sound this good! I love a thick sound that is natural without elevating bass too much as for my taste the sound then becomes too warm, lazy and overall lacking in technicalities. This cable is perfect in that regard but if it had the detail of the 175 cable then it would be perfect. That added meat is an instant joy!
> 
> Btw any other cables you know of that add girth like these with even greater detail? I am actually very curious now as I never expected this outcome tbh.




I am still experimenting with the FXD1. Glad your liking the S-16 cable on it. You might have to get something a bit more substantial I am thinking something like a AG8 but the cost on them is pricier. For now I would just enjoy what you have. Cables can only do so much to change the sonic qualities of a phone. Once you get to the pricier stuff you have to wonder if your better off getting a new phone instead. But for now run some music through the cable and enjoy that new sound. Can't use the stock cable after that change. I know all about it. Lol.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Dsnuts said:


> I am still experimenting with the FXD1. Glad your liking the S-16 cable on it. You might have to get something a bit more substantial I am thinking something like a AG8 but the cost on them is pricier. For now I would just enjoy what you have. Cables can only do so much to change the sonic qualities of a phone. Once you get to the pricier stuff you have to wonder if your better off getting a new phone instead. But for now run some music through the cable and enjoy that new sound. Can't use the stock cable after that change. I know all about it. Lol.


Yes I am really loving the sound from these right now and going back to the stock cable would be absolutely impossible. The only very slight con I would give them is that this cable adds a bit of warmth (tolerable for me) which makes the sound a bit more less precise/fast but the positives faarr outway the slight negatives which make them an instant upgrade over the stock cable. I would also say that the s16 probably suit highly technical iems like the fdx1 the most or otherwise I feel on more warmer iems these cables would make the sound very slow and dull. 

Thanks once again and the only reason I asked for another recommendation is because I will be jumping on the ybf bandwagon and see what that hype is all about. From what I have read the mids on those are slightly thinner and the bass is big. So I want to be prepared with a proper cable that will tighten the bass with zero warmth but more bodied mids that sound detailed enough.


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-leo-plus-iem-cable-from-penon.24270/reviews#item-review-23408  My review of these cables from Penon. The Penon Leo Plus. + LUNA is unbelievable no other way to put it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

@Dsnuts how does the isn s4 compare to Cable 173? 173 is pure silver while s4 is SPC right? So the s4 probably has more bass quantity than the 173. Maybe s4 is better compared to the 175?


----------



## Dsnuts

S4 has a very good crystal copper core it uses and then plated in silver. Pure silver cables will enhance stage and details but leans out the bass end as a side effect.  Pure silver cables are good for earphones that have too much bass or is dark in signature to bring some light into the equasion but otherwise the S4 is more practical. It has really good silver properties more so than their 8 core S8 and since it uses a high quality OCC crytal copper wire it retains mids and bass presence.


----------



## Carlsan

Anyone see any deals over at AliExpress that should be mentioned here? I've seen a few cables already but curious for other options.


----------



## muths66 (Mar 31, 2020)

cema electro acoustic: palladium cable







#Aliexpress SG$ 533.20 | Eagle sign: chime series upgrade cable, gold silver copper palladium hybrid cable HM334 IER Z1R ETYMOTIC
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dYP73iO


----------



## Jon L

muths66 said:


> cema electro acoustic: palladium cable
> 
> 
> #Aliexpress SG$ 533.20 | Eagle sign: chime series upgrade cable, gold silver copper palladium hybrid cable HM334 IER Z1R ETYMOTIC
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dYP73iO



Who has tried this cable?  $368 seems a bit steep, and it's not even on sale for Aliexpress anniversary...

BTW.  Any good cables for Audeze headphones on Aliexpress right now on sale?


----------



## F700 (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi there,

Can someone help me finding a cable with the following (mandatory) criteria:

- High braid quality 
- USD 500 max
- Recessed 2pin (premium quality with firm fit)
- Copper only
- Ear hooks

I am looking for direct sale via boutique's official website. 

Thanks, merci, grazie, danke, obrigado, arigato, gracias and byebye


----------



## hakuzen

F700 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can someone help me finding a cable with the following (mandatory) criteria:
> 
> ...


i'm trying effect audio vogue series now, and, although i've not tried it, effect audio Ares II+ could be a very good contender. multi-size stranded up-occ copper litz 22awg.
you can select the 2pin plugs you need. it marks all the ticks.
https://www.effectaudio.com/ares-ii-967.html


----------



## Sunstealer

F700 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can someone help me finding a cable with the following (mandatory) criteria:
> 
> ...




CEMA via aliexpress. you can specify ear hooks, jack, connectors, 4 or 8 wire.


----------



## hakuzen

Sunstealer said:


> CEMA via aliexpress. you can specify ear hooks, jack, connectors, 4 or 8 wire.


yea, of course my actual favorite copper cable, number 171 of my list


----------



## Sunstealer

hakuzen said:


> yea, of course my actual favorite copper cable, number 171 of my list


Of course it is [smacks forehead]....I'm no good with numbers. I do have the 175 though. My favourite cable for my IEMs bar none.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am at home for 3 weeks which was most definitely needed so I am catching up on reviews I have been meaning to do. This is my take on the ISN CU4. 



https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-cu4-iem-cables.24291/


----------



## rurika

hakuzen said:


> i'm trying effect audio vogue series now, and, although i've not tried it, effect audio Ares II+ could be a very good contender. multi-size stranded up-occ copper litz 22awg.
> you can select the 2pin plugs you need. it marks all the ticks.
> https://www.effectaudio.com/ares-ii-967.html



Hi, hakuzen. Could you please give your opinions on Effect audio vogue series compare to EA cable ?   Thank you.
I'm looking a new cable for my IER-Z1R. My friends suggest to try Eros II+ but I don't want to spend that kind of money. Want to try EA but they don't have occ silver cable (not occ silver plated).


----------



## hakuzen

rurika said:


> Hi, hakuzen. Could you please give your opinions on Effect audio vogue series compare to EA cable ?   Thank you.
> I'm looking a new cable for my IER-Z1R. My friends suggest to try Eros II+ but I don't want to spend that kind of money. Want to try EA but they don't have occ silver cable (not occ silver plated).


i've just measured them and took some photos, but haven't compared to electro acousti cables yet


----------



## jburks725 (Apr 5, 2020)

Okay, I'll bite. I just upgraded my HD-650s to Corpse Gravedigger cables, and they're awesome. I'm now looking for something to improve my CA Andromedas. I'd happily buy from Corpse again, but they seem to be HP-focused, not IEM. 

Any recommendations to meet the following specs?

MMCX and Pentaconn terminated
Mostly listen to classic rock or 80s/90s rock (Skynyrd, Led Zeppelin, Metallica, GnR among my faves)
Sometimes I'm in the mood for instrumental stuff and like classical or even jazz
Mostly listening through Tidal Hi-Fi or Amazon Music HD
Source is iBasso DX228
Interested in supporting an American cable maker if possible
Would like to stay under the $300 price point, but have some wiggle room
Thanks!


----------



## gregorio

Dsnuts said:


> [1] This thread will be dedicated to cables that are above the magical $100 range in cables. As requested from the guys on the budget thread. Cables in the $100 plus range provides higher end materials and workmanship that bring a bit of the higher end flavor to cables, budget cables don't quite provide.
> [2] Budget cables has the absolute best value but for guys that requires a bit more sonically/ aesthetically this thread is for you.



1. Shouldn't this thread be titled "Mid priced cables thread"? I'm not sure there's even such a thing as a mid-fi cable, because:

2. "_Guys that require a bit more sonically_" are out of luck, as there is no audible improvement in fidelity/sonics (assuming an appropriate type and gauge "cheap" cable). There is or can be a significant difference in aesthetics though.

G


----------



## Dsnuts

gregorio said:


> 1. Shouldn't this thread be titled "Mid priced cables thread"? I'm not sure there's even such a thing as a mid-fi cable, because:
> 
> 2. "_Guys that require a bit more sonically_" are out of luck, as there is no audible improvement in fidelity/sonics (assuming an appropriate type and gauge "cheap" cable). There is or can be a significant difference in aesthetics though.
> 
> G


  You make a good point. Thread headliner changed.


----------



## artpiggo

muths66 said:


> cema electro acoustic: palladium cable
> 
> #Aliexpress SG$ 533.20 | Eagle sign: chime series upgrade cable, gold silver copper palladium hybrid cable HM334 IER Z1R ETYMOTIC
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dYP73iO


How is its sound?


----------



## muths66

artpiggo said:


> How is its sound?


i guess is the best of all their cale they have now. Very natural/organic sound bass maybe little less coz is so neutral.


----------



## Deferenz

PW Audio No.5

This cable costs $178. It is a 26awg copper litz that offers a warm sound. It brings a bit of emphasis to the mids and bass.


----------



## galangerz

Debating between the Penon Leo and the Electro Paladium. Tempted to get both but... money... 

any more impressions on these two? as long as the palladium has an edge somewhere, I'll probably get it


----------



## Dsnuts

I can vouch for the LEO plus, I am using them on my LUNA, but not the Electro version. I have no idea how those are. I am sure they are good, better be for the cost.


----------



## galangerz (Apr 9, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> I can vouch for the LEO plus, I am using them on my LUNA, but not the Electro version. I have no idea how those are. I am sure they are good, better be for the cost.


EDIT:

nvm, noticed the penon-official store has the Leo Plus (didn't realise it at first) with 4.4 while the penonaudio store has just the Leo with 2.5 and 3.5


----------



## galangerz

Just got a bit more information on the CEMA Palladium cable.

When asked if there was any extra shielding applied, they just replied it was a built-in shield, standard stuff I guess.
Wire is Litz (not stated in product description)
21AWG (thiccboi)
and the mixing ratio between the palladium, gold, silver and copper won't be made public. 

tempted on adding two palladium cables, this and the Leo Plus...


----------



## artpiggo

I would like to see a Palladium based Cable War Thread.


----------



## galangerz

artpiggo said:


> I would like to see a Palladium based Cable War Thread.


funny you say that, I was just trying to find palladium cables on Ali, and came across Xiaofan, and now I'm considering 4 of their cables:

AU06s
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000631603634.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.14.7b286e31Go8iPS

Pallas Series, like the one your friend had. Im looking at the Pallas IV Black, the II Gray and the I Gray
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32873760562.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.41.428555e61IkI5V
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32962774842.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.29.428555e61IkI5V


----------



## artpiggo

Well maybe each of us buy one cable and trade between each other haha.


----------



## galangerz

artpiggo said:


> Well maybe each of us buy one cable and trade between each other haha.


We could also buy them all xD Pallas IV looks like the budget Pd cable


----------



## artpiggo

How does each palas series different btw?


----------



## artpiggo

Finally, I ordered this one to see how their cable performs first. I will buy the big boy later after this one sounds great to me.


----------



## galangerz

artpiggo said:


> How does each palas series different btw?


From what I can tell....

Same cable material, but with different shielding/insulation, y split and wire count.

Pallas IV black is the only fabric shielded cable, and the only one with 4 wires. Also the cheapest 

Pallas II is the only one with the custom engraved y split. Most expensive.

Pallas IV silver, both Pallas I and both Pallas III all have 8 wires, but for some reason Pallas III is thicker and I dont know why. Pallas III also has a thicker y split than IV and I. 

When I asked, they only replied so far that there is good headphone quality and very high sound improvement.


----------



## galangerz

artpiggo said:


> Finally, I ordered this one to see how their cable performs first. I will buy the big boy later after this one sounds great to me.


If that's Hakuzen's 175 then lemme tell you I'm VERY happy with it. hard to imagine improvement but that's why I'm giving palladium a shot as I've seen them in most TOTL cables in the high end cable thread. Plus, cables are just so pretty


----------



## artpiggo

Surely sellers always said it is good indeed. Haha


----------



## galangerz

artpiggo said:


> Surely sellers always said it is good indeed. Haha


I should've known lol


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

Ok I think I am in the right place.  I am searching for a new cable for iems.  My current one broke from my sitting down with my DAP in my pocket.  They will be for my BLon 03 (read on before you flame me).  I have a few higher end iems as can be seen in my sig and they are all 2 pin.  So currently I am in need of a cable for Blons but with the option of switching them to my higher end iems and my future planned iem collection.  Not looking to change the sound of anything too much just a good all rounder with detail preferably terminated in 2.5.  Can I have some suggestions?  A plus if they ship from the US (I have no patience especially during this time).  Right now the Hulk is the only cable I am looking at.

Thank you for any input.


----------



## Dsnuts

Most if not all the cables mentioned on this thread all come from. Penon audio which is based out of Hong Kong. Folks send stuff out quick. If your in need of good 2 pin cables and want good balanced well rounded sound. One that comes to mind is the ISN SC4.
Will cost you 1/3rd the price of a Hulk. Cables when bought off of Amazon most of the cables sold on there are actually sent from China.  But they do have Amazon with their return policy. ISN cables are all sold on Penon on their site. www.penonaudio.com

Penon are good folk and will ship stuff out immediately. Not to mention they have some stellar cables for the money. Another one I can recommend is the ISN AG8 thick pure silver cable. For the cost of a hulk you can get both the ISN SC4 and an AG8.. I happen to own the Hulk the silver coated one that comes with the Luna and it is a good cable. But so are these others I mentioned. Not to mention you get 2 different ones. One for your blon and another for anything else you got.


----------



## Fsilva

How does the ISN AG8 compares to the Silver Widow 24 V2 OCC Silver from Toxic Cables? 
I use the them with a pair of Lime Ears Aether CIEM and the Sony Wm1A.


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't own them Toxic cables but I haven't seen anyone disappointed with the AG8. I have 2 sets of AG8s and the workmanship and quality is tops. If you want to read more about them I did a review on them here.


----------



## Fsilva

Dsnuts said:


> Don't own them Toxic cables but I haven't seen anyone disappointed with the AG8. I have 2 sets of AG8s and the workmanship and quality is tops. If you want to read more about them I did a review on them here.


Thnks, i´ve read the review before posting here...
Just don´t wanna trow around 200€ and be disappointed...


----------



## Dsnuts

It is by far the thickest pure silver cable I have ever used and I own my share of cables.



 this pic here is next to ISNs 16 core H-16 cable which is by far the thickest cable made right now. As you can see your getting a lot of silver. This makes a difference in sound. Not only in stage but depth too. Pure silver is not the best for bass but for earphones that have a lot of bass in the first place. A silver cable will bring stage, imaging, better details all around.


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

Dsnuts said:


> Most if not all the cables mentioned on this thread all come from. Penon audio which is based out of Hong Kong. Folks send stuff out quick. If your in need of good 2 pin cables and want good balanced well rounded sound. One that comes to mind is the ISN SC4.
> Will cost you 1/3rd the price of a Hulk. Cables when bought off of Amazon most of the cables sold on there are actually sent from China.  But they do have Amazon with their return policy. ISN cables are all sold on Penon on their site. www.penonaudio.com
> 
> Penon are good folk and will ship stuff out immediately. Not to mention they have some stellar cables for the money. Another one I can recommend is the ISN AG8 thick pure silver cable. For the cost of a hulk you can get both the ISN SC4 and an AG8.. I happen to own the Hulk the silver coated one that comes with the Luna and it is a good cable. But so are these others I mentioned. Not to mention you get 2 different ones. One for your blon and another for anything else you got.


Thanks for the detailed response.


----------



## Fsilva

Dsnuts said:


> It is by far the thickest pure silver cable I have ever used and I own my share of cables.
> this pic here is next to ISNs 16 core H-16 cable which is by far the thickest cable made right now. As you can see your getting a lot of silver. This makes a difference in sound. Not only in stage but depth too. Pure silver is not the best for bass but for earphones that have a lot of bass in the first place. A silver cable will bring stage, imaging, better details all around.


Not looking for bass, and i´ve allways been a fan of pure silver cables, just don´t know if this Penon is silver as stated on their website, and if it will at least mantain the amount of detail retrieval and soundstage as the Toxic cables, anyone else can shime in? 

@hakuzen any opinions regarding this Penon AG8 Vs the Silver Widow 24 V2 OCC Silver from Toxic Cables?


----------



## Dsnuts

This guy is a musician and just recently bought the flagship Tansio Mirai Zodiac. Bought 2 cables. I will just copy and paste his initial post after getting his cables. 


[IMG alt="mikejazz"]https://cdn.head-fi.org/avatars/m/0/317.jpg?1273101734[/IMG]          

mikejazz  
100+ Head-Fier

Just another thanks to davidmolliere for cable suggestions. Based on his recommendation, I bought the PW Audio no.10 and the ISN AG8. The PW was a huge improvement over the supplied cable with the Zodiac . Everything was better. I would describe it as a "fun" cable. Brighter (not overly so) stronger low end (again not too much and bigger soundstage.
I just received the ISN AG8. Holy crap.For my taste miles ahead of the PW. For my taste. The airiness, layering, placement, stage width, depth, and height---wow. I find myself being able not only to hear things I wasn't aware were there--but identify exact placement in space. Less bright than the PW--not quite as much bass impact as the PW---but still good. I'm now using the Ibasso DX220 DAP which has also brought things to another level. The sense of immersion with this cable is extraordinary.
At $200 for an 8 wire solid silver cable-----a definite best buy. Since the Zodiac is a very detailed headphone I was worried about the ISN being too bright. Not at all. Super balanced.


----------



## mrphilibere

Dsnuts said:


> Introducing new to you and for me as well. Penon Leo plus.
> 
> 8 strands gold-silver-palladium alloy wire, hand knitting.
> Carefully selected gold – silver palladium alloy wire as the basis, exquisite hand weaving.
> ...



Hi dsnuts,

Thanks for all the information you are sharing. It is really appreciated. I actually own the now famous cable 175 and after reading your post and review about the Penon Leo plus, I was wondering if it would be a nice upgrade for the 175. What do you think? It's either a new cable or a new IEM (actually, I'd prefer a new cable )

I'm actually listening to the Hyla TE-5B with cable 175.

Thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts

Interesting you ask. This was on my mind as well. Everyone knows how good the 175 cable is. But going from the Leo Plus to the 175 sounds a bit flat in comparison. Sound is so precise and detail is so good on the Leo plus. 175 with the right earphone in my case I use it on my Andromeda S and it is a perfect match for the sound tuning on the Andro S but once you got Leo Plus you can tell other cables mentioned on this thread are not quite there. It is not a matter of if the Leo plus is better but more if the cable meshes well with a sonic profile. I had the opportunity recently to try out a lot of my cables on other earphones that I don't normally pair them up with. 

I suppose when you are home for a few weeks you can do those type of things. 175 has its place but Leo Plus is a special cable. It cost $300 for reason. Any cable that Penon audio sells for that much you better believe they put some effort into the sonic quality of the cables. You guys will discover everything Penon makes is done by pros in the industry. I was completely surprised at how good the Leo Plus is. It can make an well balanced earphone sound 3-4x as nice. Texture quality of the sonic is what separates the Leo Plus to the other cables not to mention throws out the stage that no other cables can reproduce. It is an amazing cable. 

If your earphone is analytical tuned. I wouldn't recommend the Leo Plus as it will add even more detail than what the tuning needs. If you have a warm musical smooth sounding earphone that is where the Leo Plus will shine. It is like a super silver cable with palladium thrown in. That Palladium alloy does the one thing pure silver cant do and that is retain bass texture, extension and impact. Bass sound amazing on the Leo Plus as a result.


----------



## mrphilibere

Dsnuts said:


> Interesting you ask. This was on my mind as well. Everyone knows how good the 175 cable is. But going from the Leo Plus to the 175 sounds a bit flat in comparison. Sound is so precise and detail is so good on the Leo plus. 175 with the right earphone in my case I use it on my Andromeda S and it is a perfect match for the sound tuning on the Andro S but once you got Leo Plus you can tell other cables mentioned on this thread are not quite there. It is not a matter of if the Leo plus is better but more if the cable meshes well with a sonic profile. I had the opportunity recently to try out a lot of my cables on other earphones that I don't normally pair them up with.
> 
> I suppose when you are home for a few weeks you can do those type of things. 175 has its place but Leo Plus is a special cable. It cost $300 for reason. Any cable that Penon audio sells for that much you better believe they put some effort into the sonic quality of the cables. You guys will discover everything Penon makes is done by pros in the industry. I was completely surprised at how good the Leo Plus is. It can make an well balanced earphone sound 3-4x as nice. Texture quality of the sonic is what separates the Leo Plus to the other cables not to mention throws out the stage that no other cables can reproduce. It is an amazing cable.
> 
> If your earphone is analytical tuned. I wouldn't recommend the Leo Plus as it will add even more detail than what the tuning needs. If you have a warm musical smooth sounding earphone that is where the Leo Plus will shine. It is like a super silver cable with palladium thrown in. That Palladium alloy does the one thing pure silver cant do and that is retain bass texture, extension and impact. Bass sound amazing on the Leo Plus as a result.



Thank you very much for the detailed answer... you convinced me! I'll buy it soon  It will fill my need of novelty while I get the money to buy my end game IEM!


----------



## artpiggo

Dsnuts said:


> Interesting you ask. This was on my mind as well. Everyone knows how good the 175 cable is. But going from the Leo Plus to the 175 sounds a bit flat in comparison. Sound is so precise and detail is so good on the Leo plus. 175 with the right earphone in my case I use it on my Andromeda S and it is a perfect match for the sound tuning on the Andro S but once you got Leo Plus you can tell other cables mentioned on this thread are not quite there. It is not a matter of if the Leo plus is better but more if the cable meshes well with a sonic profile. I had the opportunity recently to try out a lot of my cables on other earphones that I don't normally pair them up with.
> 
> I suppose when you are home for a few weeks you can do those type of things. 175 has its place but Leo Plus is a special cable. It cost $300 for reason. Any cable that Penon audio sells for that much you better believe they put some effort into the sonic quality of the cables. You guys will discover everything Penon makes is done by pros in the industry. I was completely surprised at how good the Leo Plus is. It can make an well balanced earphone sound 3-4x as nice. Texture quality of the sonic is what separates the Leo Plus to the other cables not to mention throws out the stage that no other cables can reproduce. It is an amazing cable.
> 
> If your earphone is analytical tuned. I wouldn't recommend the Leo Plus as it will add even more detail than what the tuning needs. If you have a warm musical smooth sounding earphone that is where the Leo Plus will shine. It is like a super silver cable with palladium thrown in. That Palladium alloy does the one thing pure silver cant do and that is retain bass texture, extension and impact. Bass sound amazing on the Leo Plus as a result.



I wonder how leo compare to EAC palladium cable? The price is very near so I want to decide one.


----------



## galangerz

Just ordered the Pallas IV, II and AUO6s. will compare to the 175 when I've spent some time with them, can't wait


----------



## artpiggo

Kenneth Galang said:


> Just ordered the Pallas IV, II and AUO6s. will compare to the 175 when I've spent some time with them, can't wait


Cool!


----------



## Fabaaroan

Hi 
I was searching on the penon website the leo plus cable but I only find the leo (classic)
Have you a link available. Perhaps it s not more available. 
Otherwhise i will buy a isn ag8 for my new Fir M4.

Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

https://penon-official.com/product/penon-leo-plus/  Penon owns 2 sites this one is just based on Penons own cables and IEMs.


----------



## Fabaaroan

Thanks for the link and your quick anwser .
I think it could be a great combo with the fir M4.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 18, 2020)

If transparency and stage is your thing. Penon Leo Plus is a monster for that. Still my best cable to date. The difference between the Leo Plus and the AG8.  Both will have great space and stage but the Leo Plus adds texture to the sonics other cables just cant do.

I forgot to add that Leo Plus does need a bit of burn in before sounding correct. They will have a brighter tinge to the sonics on open listen. Which eventually turn into crazy amounts of detail. Great cable.


----------



## jburks725

Dsnuts said:


> If transparency and stage is your thing. Penon Leo Plus is a monster for that. Still my best cable to date. The difference between the Leo Plus and the AG8.  Both will have great space and stage but the Leo Plus adds texture to the sonics other cables just cant do.
> 
> I forgot to add that Leo Plus does need a bit of burn in before sounding correct. They will have a brighter tinge to the sonics on open listen. Which eventually turn into crazy amounts of detail. Great cable.


Mine arrives on Monday. I can’t wait to try it out!


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 18, 2020)

I know the idea of cable burn in is trivial to a lot of guys and believe it or not I actually tested this. I got a fully burned in AG8 and and a brand new out of the box AG8




I used a JVC FDX1 to go back n forth and It was clear to me that well burned in AG8 over 200 hours was more spacious sounding. It is not night and day but the difference was there. Even I was skeptical until I did this head to head comparison. Just using your cable attached to your favorite IEMs will do the trick over time.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> I know the idea of cable burn in is trivial to a lot of guys and believe it or not I actually tested this. I got a fully burned in AG8 and and a brand new out of the box AG8
> 
> I used a JVC FDX1 to go back n forth and It was clear to me that well burned in AG8 over 200 hours was more spacious sounding. It is not night and day but the difference was there. Even I was skeptical until I did this head to head comparison. Just using your cable attached to your favorite IEMs will do the trick over time.


Agree...I DO believe in cable and transducer burn in. 30 years in audio...and I hear it with almost everything. My only wish is: why the *** can't the manufacturers burn them in before they ship them out to their paying customers.


----------



## brendancws (Apr 19, 2020)

I did my research and narrowed down to two cables*(8 cores version)* from EAC, namely #170/171(CS series) and #175(MS series) for my incoming Thieaudio Legacy 3.
At first I was going to get the #175, since its mixed I thought it might be the most balanced. But I heard it made the mids recess in some cases.
Anyone knows if the #170/171 would be a better choice without missing out much on silver properties? Also going balanced 4.4mm.


----------



## osiris1

Dsnuts said:


> If transparency and stage is your thing. Penon Leo Plus is a monster for that. Still my best cable to date. The difference between the Leo Plus and the AG8.  Both will have great space and stage but the Leo Plus adds texture to the sonics other cables just cant do.
> 
> I forgot to add that Leo Plus does need a bit of burn in before sounding correct. They will have a brighter tinge to the sonics on open listen. Which eventually turn into crazy amounts of detail. Great cable.


 thanks. i was looking for this comparison.


----------



## T 1000

I ordered a penon audio cable, I've been waiting for 10 days,
does anyone know how long this can take

cheers 
Peter


----------



## MrBaozi

Ord


T 1000 said:


> I ordered a penon audio cable, I've been waiting for 10 days,
> does anyone know how long this can take
> 
> cheers
> Peter



Ordered Leo+ last Thursday, received dispatched notice and tracking no: from Penon on Friday. No movement till yesterday when I received an update from FedEx saying they estimate delivery for tomorrow. I'm based in the UK.


----------



## T 1000

MrBaozi said:


> Ord
> 
> 
> Ordered Leo+ last Thursday, received dispatched notice and tracking no: from Penon on Friday. No movement till yesterday when I received an update from FedEx saying they estimate delivery for tomorrow. I'm based in the UK.


The same cable
with the German delivery stuck somewhere
Thanks for the tip


----------



## mrphilibere

Hi,

Same here, the cable is shipped but is stucked in Dubai?!


----------



## T 1000

mrphilibere said:


> Hi,
> 
> Same here, the cable is shipped but is stucked in Dubai?!


I thought I was a lonely case
probably because of the current situation, longer waiting times for different regions


----------



## T 1000

On the penon delivery page
*-Delivery lead-time:





*North America: 7-14 days





*European Union: 7-21 days





*Russia and other European countries: 14-35 days





*South America 14-35 days





*Asia 7-21 days





*Africa 14-35 days





*Elsewhere: 14-45 days*
In the current situation with a much higher frequency of packets, I think the deadlines can be longer


----------



## MeggaMortY

How would you guys rate the Electro Acousti AKA 175 when it comes to microphonics?


----------



## mrphilibere

Just received the Penon Leo Plus and hooked it up my Hyla TE-5B instead of the good ol' cable 175. Here are my impressions after a quick listening session...

First thing I noticed was not the bass texture (what is "texture" by the way? ) as @Dsnuts mentioned in his review... but the treble?! It sounds more refined... airy... natural and like it would expand to the end of the universe or beyond... well.. it sounds better and not fatiguing at all!  

Mids are relatively unchanged. Maybe a little better, but I didn't notice a huge improvement. 

Bass... bass is bold, deep and it hits hard! The TE-5B already has a reputation for having one of the (if not THE) best bass in the IEM industry... and with the Penon Leo Plus it sounds even better. 

And now for the soundstage. It feels like width, height and depth are slightly improved. On some songs, cymbals sound as if they were coming from the other side of the room 

All in all, cables only bring the "icing on the cake" and the changes are never night and day. I guess it depends on the IEM you pair them with. Reading the @Dsnuts review, my expectations were high, but realist. I knew I would not be like having a brand new IEM in my ears, but I knew I would be able to notice some differences. And boy, those differences are there and are improvements over the cable 175.

Finally, I do believe in cable burn-in. It might sounds crazy but I will come back with my impressions after ~ 200h of burn-in.


----------



## mrphilibere

MeggaMortY said:


> How would you guys rate the Electro Acousti AKA 175 when it comes to microphonics?


 
I would say it's very good. I didn't notice a lot of microphonics. At least, not enough to bother me like the Alo Audio Ref8 for example. Hope that helps.


----------



## Dsnuts

Great impressions. Love the Leo Plus. Once you start using the new cable for a while and then switch back to 175 is when you will notice the differences more so.


----------



## MeggaMortY

mrphilibere said:


> I would say it's very good. I didn't notice a lot of microphonics. At least, not enough to bother me like the Alo Audio Ref8 for example. Hope that helps.



Thank you for the heads-up. I'm using a 64audio IEM and found the stock cable to be on the louder side when it comes to that - probably because it feels a bit stiff. I wonder if anybody has a direct comparison to share too, but thanks nonetheless.


----------



## Carlsan

Interesting on the Leo Plus, I just picked up a used 64Audio Trio off of fleabay, I wonder if this cable will bring yet more treats to the table?
May just have to order.


----------



## mrphilibere

Carlsan said:


> Interesting on the Leo Plus, I just picked up a used 64Audio Trio off of fleabay, I wonder if this cable will bring yet more treats to the table?
> May just have to order.



Well, after a couple hours with it I can definetly state that it brings a lot more treats to the table! @Dsnuts is right: the more time you use it, the more it's clear.

Better bass (it really does hit harder and deeper: I made some back and forth with the cable 175), better treble, better mids and better soundstage (it's wider and deeper... more 3D-like).


----------



## MeggaMortY

I ordered the 4-core version of 175 cause I'm packing everything in a veeery small case. I'm a fan of L-shaped termination so I asked if that's possible and the seller said yes, though I don't see any L-shaped termination being offered on their shop. I wonder if I'll end up getting a very generic termination now :? Anyone has experience with that?


----------



## alavenue

Hello friends, 

I am looking to pair my QDC Anole VX with a copper cable or hybrid for a more musical sound and have narrowed it down to a few. I would love to get any feedback on which you'd recommended or other recommendations up to $350. Thanks!

PWAudio Anniversary Series No.5
Han Sound Audio | ZENTOO Plus
Eagle sign: CS Series UP-OCC COPPER 
DUNU HULK


----------



## galangerz

Ah finally..

Interesting that it was in 3 separate cases. And holy.. I thought the 175 was thicc...

Close up pics and some impressions otw ))


----------



## courierdriver

Kenneth Galang said:


> Ah finally..
> 
> Interesting that it was in 3 separate cases. And holy.. I thought the 175 was thicc...
> 
> Close up pics and some impressions otw ))


That is some mighty fine looking cable jewelery! Congrats on your new purchases. Feel free to toss out some impressions on the differences (if any) between them whenever you have a chance. Thanks!


----------



## Yames12

Thanks to all of you guys for the review and impressions on these cables. I would not think cables could work to this extent but decided on the cheapest one(isn sc4) cuz it wouldn't break the bank if it didn't do as such and what a beautiful improvement. Thanks again fellas and keep on with the updates


----------



## McCol

Need a recommendation for a copper cable with a bit of a warmer/darker sound for my RHA CL2, some pricey cables in the thread for the CL2.
Thought I'd ask in here


----------



## galangerz

Just a short initial impression of the Xiaofan Pallas II... this is a dumb cable





1. Its huge. The cable is just as thicc as the 4.4mm Jack. The y-split might as well be a toblerone bar. At first, the chin slider couldn't slide up (it does now after a bit of... persuasion). Its so thicc that they put heatshrink over the 2 pin jacks as well, cus the cable is so thicc it won't tuck inside anymore xD





2. The shielding. The other two cheaper cables I got from Xiaofan feels like what you'd expect. Supple. Flexible. Almost slippery. This, is rubbery. Its stubborn to change shape (until I took a blow dryer to it), its grippy. It confuses me.

HOWEVER...

This is the best thing I've heard. I can't analyze sound as well as most of you, however, a noob like myself instantly noticed increased soundstage and separation, and this is coming from the 175.

The heatshrinks also just happens to make the cable stiff enough to not bother the back of my ear, causing fatigue. Ironic how this hefty thing can, quite literally, carry its own weight. 

The wiring is also new to me.. I dont know what to make of it. Looks like a spine O.o 








So far, I love it. What at first seem to be inconveniences, ended up encouraging me to put more effort to delve into the music


----------



## artpiggo

Just got 175. Understand why people say it is one of the best for the buck.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 21, 2020)

McCol said:


> Need a recommendation for a copper cable with a bit of a warmer/darker sound for my RHA CL2, some pricey cables in the thread for the CL2.
> Thought I'd ask in here



Love the ISN CU4 

 I did a review for these. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-cu4-iem-cables.24291/reviews#item-review-23470


So I got a new cable in the house from Penon called the OS849. It is a very nice quality silver plated crystal copper cable in 8 thicker cores.

This cable thus far.  Retails for $129. Very impressed by this cable. As with all Penon cables the workmanship is evident. The strands are thicker than your average SPC cable, has some substance and heft to the cable. First IEM I tried it on was my IT04. Brings fullness to the sonics with an increase in bass emphasis. It is more crystal copper than silver and it shows in the sonic production. Great imaging in the mids and treble shimmer. It matches perfectly with my IT04 adding a bit of meat to the sonics. IT04 is more of a neutrally tuned Fr and with this cable adds some musicality to the sonics. Great match. Will have more to say once I get my review done.


----------



## domiji

Hello 

i'm looking for a new upgrade cable for my Fearless Audio Rolands and maybe you can give me a few recommendations 

I use a Gala Audio Solar Eclipse for my Noble K10 and i'm happy with the materials: https://www.zoundaholic.com/product/1592/สาย-gala-audio-solar-eclipse

But i think i want to try something new. The Penon Leo Plus sounds very interesting or maybe the ISN AG8? Or something from Xiaofan?

Thanks for you help


----------



## Dsnuts

What aspect of the Roland you wish you had more of. Is it a bit of warmth, smoothness or do you want more in the way of stage and detail. It all depends on how you want to influence the Roland. I have no idea how the sonics are on that phone. It is an all BA earphone and I assume a lot of details. 

Earphones that have a lot of imaging and detail benefit a lot from higher end copper cables. If you want even better precision, stage and clarity with a tighter bass end. A silver cable will do that for you.


----------



## Dsnuts

domiji said:


> Hello
> 
> i'm looking for a new upgrade cable for my Fearless Audio Rolands and maybe you can give me a few recommendations
> 
> ...



So I got word that the Roland has somewhat of a darker sound. If so than ya  ISN AG8 or if you want a stunning cable for it try out the Penon Leo Plus.


----------



## Dsnuts

So here is something so new so fresh. I just heard about it. ISN is making yet another premium cable. You are reading about it here first!! Introducing the new ISN GC4!! oooooooOOO!! 




ISN Audio GC4 
Audiophile Earphone Earbud IEM Cable
Single crystal copper gold-plated conductor, the wire body is soft and smooth, without knotting

Hand-woven, durable
carefully polish every detail, only to satisfy your selective choice, and carefully control each conductor,  only for better sound.

High-fidelity anti-interference
The most impressive thing about the opening is the sound field, which is particularly magnificent,


like the gorgeous golden hall in Vienna. 

The high frequency is very smooth and round, the revolution laying is very clear, and right on the best.  

Accurate positioning, instruments from different directions can be accurately captured.

The mid frequency is full and mellow, with a strong sense of envelopment like a live music festival.

The low-frequency dive is like a deep abyss, and the rebound is very resilient.



Model: GC4
Material: single crystal copper plating pure gold 
Number of cores: 4 strands, single strand is 16 cores
Sheath: environmental protection transparent PVC 
Aluminum alloy CNC cutting integrated slider 
Secondary oxidation gold foil gold ring
The solder joint is silver–contained tin
Rhodium-plated plug
Cable length: 1.2M

Don't know what it cost and when available yet but I will let you all know, very soon.


----------



## domiji

Dsnuts said:


> So I got word that the Roland has somewhat of a darker sound. If so than ya  ISN AG8 or if you want a stunning cable for it try out the Penon Leo Plus.



Thanks for you reply 

The Roland is a TriBrid IEM: 2 EST, 2 BA and 1 DD. It sounds darker but wonderful 

I think the Leo Plus could be a great option. Which cable is the "legendary" 175 everyone is talking about?


----------



## Dsnuts

175 is a great cable. It is this cable https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000158772005.html?spm=2114.12010610.8148356.6.1b8868258VQTWT.. 

As an owner of both. The Penon Leo plus is actually an upgrade on the 175 but you cant go wrong with 175 hybrid. It is best of copper and silver in 4 or 8 cores. Most people get the 8 core.


----------



## domiji

Thank you so much for you help 

I think for the Rolands i need a cable that "brighten" up the sound just A bit. My Gala Audio works well on them but i want to use it with my Nobles.

I've bought an Effect Audio Thor Silver II yesterday. It should arrive tomorrow and i'm really excited.

But i think i will give the Leo Plus also a try. Can you compare the Leo Plus to higher priced Xiaofan Cables?


----------



## Dsnuts

ISN GC4 is now live. Costs $189 https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-gc4.html 

The main cores are crystal copper so I would imagine these will help mellow out neutral brighter earphones. I am most definitley looking forward to getting a set of these.


----------



## domiji

This cable is simply beautiful. I think it could be a nice match with my K10  

And it is not very expensive


----------



## Dsnuts

I can see that being a good match for the K10. Will report once I get a set.


----------



## domiji

I've bought an Effect Audio Thor II Silver Cable and tested it with my Noble K10 and my Fearless Roland and i was completely disappointed. 

I think a complete silver cable is to much for me  My Gala Audio Solar Eclipse (Gold-Plated Silver with Copper) sounds so much better, fuller, deeper, warmer and more resolving than the pure silver cable - even with my dark-tuned Rolands.

What would you think could be a good match? Maybe the new GC4? Or maybe a complete-copper cable? Or just the "standard" 175? :-D

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## vilhelm44

I got the ISN GC4  in today. I have been using an Eletech Iliad which is a mainly silver cable but I was getting a lot of sibilance on vocals (possible a bad match with my WM1Z and VE8, I don't know). The IC4 has smoothed a lot of that out thankfully and it's now more pleasant to listen to music. It's warm but not muddy and has a nice soundstage too. The cable itself is very nice albeit a little rubbery but I'd rather have that than stiff. A very nice purchase all told.


----------



## Dsnuts

domiji said:


> I've bought an Effect Audio Thor II Silver Cable and tested it with my Noble K10 and my Fearless Roland and i was completely disappointed.
> 
> I think a complete silver cable is to much for me  My Gala Audio Solar Eclipse (Gold-Plated Silver with Copper) sounds so much better, fuller, deeper, warmer and more resolving than the pure silver cable - even with my dark-tuned Rolands.
> 
> ...



Noble K10 has a lot going on in the treble. I could have told you a silver cable is not the way to go on them. I would try a higher end copper cable GC4 might be a good match for it.


----------



## domiji

Dsnuts said:


> Noble K10 has a lot going on in the treble. I could have told you a silver cable is not the way to go on them. I would try a higher end copper cable GC4 might be a good match for it.



Sadly even with my Fearless Roland the Effect Audio was not very satisfying.

I have ordered now a 175 and a GC4


----------



## Wes S

Dsnuts said:


> Noble K10 has a lot going on in the treble. I could have told you a silver cable is not the way to go on them. I would try a higher end copper cable GC4 might be a good match for it.


Just jumping in here, as I own the K10U and have done a lot of cable rolling.  The K10U can be a little tough to find the right cable pairing.  I have had the best results using all copper or SPC.  Having tried over 6 different cables with my K10U with all different materials, I have finally settled on an all copper litz from Impact Audio.  

Here is the link to the Impact Audio cable, that pairs extremely well with the K10U.
https://impactaudiocables.com/shop/...t-type-6-copper-litz-iem-cable-cst-4ft-typ-62


----------



## Dsnuts

You can never have enough cables. I don't have the ISN GC4 yet but I plan on it. I bet they will match well with your K10.


----------



## Wes S (Jun 3, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> You can never have enough cables. I don't have the ISN GC4 yet but I plan on it. I bet they will match well with your K10.


Agreed.  My cable inventory never stops growing.

Here is my K10U with the Impact Audio cable.


----------



## vilhelm44

That Impact Audio cable looks nice. Would this work with smoothing out sibilant vocals? The GC4 works well and just looking to expand on that.


----------



## Dsnuts

Copper cables do extremely well to curb brightness in general. I almost gave up on my EE MD Zeus. Stock cable that it comes with does nothing to optimize the sound. It isnt the Effect Audio cable that come with the EE version. So it took me a while and it isnt just any copper cable it likes either. By far my most finicky earphone to date. But now I love how this thing sounds. ISN CU4. cant wait to try out the GC4 on it.


----------



## Wes S

vilhelm44 said:


> That Impact Audio cable looks nice. Would this work with smoothing out sibilant vocals? The GC4 works well and just looking to expand on that.


Yes.  However, the Impact Audio all copper cable 4 wire, still has plenty of air and detail up top, and is a really well balanced cable with a bit of the usual copper warmth, throughout.


----------



## katatonicone1 (Jun 3, 2020)

Can anyone tell me how good are Dunu cables (esp. Lyre from DK-3001 pro) vs. Electro Acousti 170 cable. So yes, I'm in a market for a copper cable. I know the price difference is huge for 4 vs 4 core ($149 vs $82), but apart from that is the "secondary fire refinement process" of Dunu just marketing?


----------



## domiji

katatonicone1 said:


> Can anyone tell me how good are Dunu cables (esp. Lyre from DK-3001 pro) vs. Electro Acousti 170 cable. So yes, I'm in a market for a copper cable. I know the price difference is huge for 4 vs 4 core ($149 vs $82), but apart from that is the "secondary fire refinement process" of Dunu just marketing?



Which is the 170 Cable?


----------



## justrest

domiji said:


> Hello
> 
> i'm looking for a new upgrade cable for my Fearless Audio Rolands and maybe you can give me a few recommendations
> 
> ...



I don’t have any idea about ISN AG8 but I can recommend Leo+ with Roland if you want more open and airy sound. Roland has slightly darkish sound, so I assume you want to open up a bit.


----------



## domiji

It seems that the Leo+ is realy an excellent cable. I ordered now an 175 and realy looking forward for it :-D I got a very good deal für only 163 Dollars (new).

As far as i know from the Linsoul Discord the Roland is very sensitive to cables so cable-matching is realy a big thing here.


----------



## Dsnuts

So this is my newest cable review. My take on one of the best SPC cables around. Penon OS849 cables. Thicker 8 cored cable. Matches extremely well with neutrally tuned earphones that need some boost in the mid bands. Amazing cable really. I can't think of a better SPC cable that I have had actually. Anyway enjoy the read.
 https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-os849-premium-iem-cables.24408/reviews


----------



## muths66

Just bought an used toxic hydra 22 from friend. very toxic!!!


----------



## alavenue

I just got a Satin Audio cable and I’m happy with it, however the cable isn’t staying around my ears very well, I got it without heat shrink unfortunately. What kind of solutions are there to making it hook around my ears better? Thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts

You can buy some ear guides. Something like this. Comes with tips 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## Dsnuts

Tis a damn good cable. ISN GC4

First earphone I threw them on was the TSMR-6. Amazing combo. Smooths out the treble. Mids have better focus, Bass has better presence and digs deeper. Sounds amazing with GC4. Will try them on some of my other in ears.

Gold its whats for earphones!.


----------



## DShim

Was planning on getting the ISN CU4 (AE sales June 15th from $159 to $133) but would love to hear from you in comparison to the latest ISN GC4 (Not on sale by the way). IEM used will be my Fearless S8F which are detail monsters, hence after reading your review on CU4 was pretty certain this will pair well. Would just like to hear your thoughts before pulling the trigger for a mid-price cable. CU4 or splash out for GC4?


----------



## Dsnuts

You should go for the ISN CU4. That thick copper is excellent match for more detailed all BA sets. I have them on my Zeus and it will never come off of them. I would imagine it will do the same for your Fearless S8F.  

ISN GC4 I tried on my zeus and I still prefer the CU4 over the GC4. There was some aspects I liked about the GC4 sound but that thick CU4 adds some much needed warmth to analytical tuned IEMs. If you can get them on sale even better.


----------



## DShim

Thanks for your helpful insight, will stick to the plan and get the CU4. Cheers.


----------



## Wes S

Dsnuts said:


> So this is my newest cable review. My take on one of the best SPC cables around. Penon OS849 cables. Thicker 8 cored cable. Matches extremely well with neutrally tuned earphones that need some boost in the mid bands. Amazing cable really. I can't think of a better SPC cable that I have had actually. Anyway enjoy the read.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-os849-premium-iem-cables.24408/reviews


I would love to try this cable with my K10U, but need it in 4.4mm.  Do you know if Penon can put a 4.4mm connector on it?  I don't see the option in the drop down menu, but was curious if any one has asked for it.  I don't do adapters, or I would buy the 2.5mm.  Thanks for your time!


----------



## Dsnuts

Contact Penon tell them you are a part of headfi and mention my name. They would have to put one on one of their cables might take a bit longer. They might charge you a bit extra to throw that on there but I can't see why not. That should be an option anyways.

Can't hurt to ask. If they can do it I bet you they will. That OS849 cable is a bang for buck cable if there ever was one. Definitely worth a try.


----------



## domiji

Dsnuts said:


> So this is my newest cable review. My take on one of the best SPC cables around. Penon OS849 cables. Thicker 8 cored cable. Matches extremely well with neutrally tuned earphones that need some boost in the mid bands. Amazing cable really. I can't think of a better SPC cable that I have had actually. Anyway enjoy the read.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-os849-premium-iem-cables.24408/reviews



Awesome thank you 
I can not wait for mine to come...


----------



## Wes S

Dsnuts said:


> Contact Penon tell them you are a part of headfi and mention my name. They would have to put one on one of their cables might take a bit longer. They might charge you a bit extra to throw that on there but I can't see why not. That should be an option anyways.
> 
> Can't hurt to ask. If they can do it I bet you they will. That OS849 cable is a bang for buck cable if there ever was one. Definitely worth a try.


Thanks!  I will get in touch with them.


----------



## T 1000

Finally LEO + reached me
Before that, I used 10 euro cables to burn the amplifier
Here is an effective method to change the opinion of unbelievers in cables, in a blind test where only cables are changed, all unbelievers will be convinced that they listened to a far more expensive system. Yes, for me cables are equal to any other component in the system.
LEO + transmits everything from the source, clean, precise micro details, lots of air between the instruments, a large stage. I'm not used to sound descriptions, but in my humble opinion, these cables deserve to be connected to top high-fidelity music transmission systems.


----------



## T 1000

The connectors are unlabeled L and R?
Different colors, blue and red,
can i be wrong if i swap places?


----------



## Dsnuts

Wes S said:


> Thanks!  I will get in touch with them.



No need to. They read your issue and updated the listing with a 4.4mm balanced option. Should have been an option in the first place. 




T 1000 said:


> Finally LEO + reached me
> Before that, I used 10 euro cables to burn the amplifier
> Here is an effective method to change the opinion of unbelievers in cables, in a blind test where only cables are changed, all unbelievers will be convinced that they listened to a far more expensive system. Yes, for me cables are equal to any other component in the system.
> LEO + transmits everything from the source, clean, precise micro details, lots of air between the instruments, a large stage. I'm not used to sound descriptions, but in my humble opinion, these cables deserve to be connected to top high-fidelity music transmission systems.



Glad you got your cable. Leo + is very convincing of what it does. It has the most effect on any earphone I attach it to. Still my favorite. Love that it doesnt lean out the bass end like most pure silver cables do. Your description is spot on and I agree 100%.


----------



## Wes S

Dsnuts said:


> No need to. They read your issue and updated the listing with a 4.4mm balanced option. Should have been an option in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!  That is awesome!  I will be placing my order today.


----------



## daid1

There is someone that has Satin Audio cables and others like Penon or ISN on the same price range? This just out of curiosity, to see how they compare to eachothers
Then I'm looking for something on the price range of 100/140 dollars that enhances all the characteristics of the iems/earbuds more than one aspect more than another, like something "neutral", is there anything like that?


----------



## MeggaMortY (Jun 18, 2020)

I recently got the 175 cable and am loving it. I really appreciate the added brightness/detail from the silver part it gives to my 64audio a12t, but on the other hand, I feel like the highs are a tiny bit too crispy as a result. Have you dudes observed any changes after using the cable for longer time? Does it tame out a little, or something else?


----------



## Dsnuts

daid1 said:


> There is someone that has Satin Audio cables and others like Penon or ISN on the same price range? This just out of curiosity, to see how they compare to eachothers
> Then I'm looking for something on the price range of 100/140 dollars that enhances all the characteristics of the iems/earbuds more than one aspect more than another, like something "neutral", is there anything like that?


Dont know about satin audio cables. If you want something that is well balanced sound characteristics. Try the ISN SC4. If you want more mids and bass try an ISN CU4. More body to your sound with more stage and detail Penon OS849 



MeggaMortY said:


> I recently got the 175 cable and am loving it. I really appreciate the added brightness/detail from the silver part it gives to my 64audio a12t, but on the other hand, I feel like the highs are a tiny bit too crispy as a result. Have you dudes observed any changes after using the cable for longer time? Does it tame out a little, or something else?



Silver aspect of the 175 will do that. If you dont want more details in the highs of your earphone. Your better off trying out a good SPC or copper based cable.


----------



## mrphilibere (Jun 18, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Dont know about satin audio cables. If you want something that is well balanced sound characteristics. Try the ISN SC4. If you want more mids and bass try an ISN CU4. More body to your sound with more stage and detail Penon OS849
> 
> 
> 
> Silver aspect of the 175 will do that. If you dont want more details in the highs of your earphone. Your better off trying out a good SPC or copper based cable.



I recently bought a pair of U12T and that's what I noticed with silver in cables: the Penon Leo Plus is not a good match with them. It thins out the sound and... it's hard for me to explain... but it kinda makes the instruments sound from far away, like too far if that makes any sense. I like my soundstage huge, but not when it sounds as if the musicians are in two different arenas  I didn't have that issue with the Hyla TE-5B,

So, I hooked the U12T with my good ol' 175 and it sounded better to my ears. And now, that's where I invoke @Dsnuts! What cable do you think would match best with a more reference tuning like the U12T's? For now the Penon OS849 seems like a good option... how does it compare to the 175?


----------



## MeggaMortY

mrphilibere said:


> I recently bought a pair of U12T and that's what I noticed: the Penon Leo Plus is not a good match with them. It thins out the sound and... it's hard for me to explain... but it kinda makes the instruments sound from far away, like too far if that makes any sense. I like my soundstage huge, but not when it sounds as if the musicians in two different arenas
> 
> So, I hooked the U12T with my good ol' 175 and it sounded better to my ears. And now, that's where I invoke @Dsnuts! What cable do you think would match best with a more reference tuning like the U12T's? For now the Penon OS849 seems like a good option... how does it compare to the 175?



One thing I and another user on the main 64audio thread noticed is that the degree to which the Apex is inserted affects the sound stage. More inserted = closer sound stage and more bass.


----------



## mrphilibere

MeggaMortY said:


> One thing I and another user on the main 64audio thread noticed is that the degree to which the Apex is inserted affects the sound stage. More inserted = closer sound stage and more bass.



That's true! I insert mine pretty deep because it makes the treble sound better in my ears.


----------



## MeggaMortY

mrphilibere said:


> That's true! I insert mine pretty deep because it makes the treble sound better in my ears.



Cool that you've also noticed! What kind of source are you using btw? I've noticed sources of varying output impedance can affect the details, silence the empty space between them, and make the bass even more controlled. Same thing happened when I changed to the 175 from stock, cause it also "lowers the source impedance"


----------



## mrphilibere

MeggaMortY said:


> Cool that you've also noticed! What kind of source are you using btw? I've noticed sources of varying output impedance can affect the details, silence the empty space between them, and make the bass even more controlled. Same thing happened when I changed to the 175 from stock, cause it also "lowers the source impedance"



I'm currently using the Opus #2 (impedance is 2Ohm in standard 3.5mm). It's considered an "old" dap these days... Maybe I should buy a new one   One thing I noticed though, the U12t sounds kinda good from my phone (Motorola Moto G7+). What about yours?


----------



## MeggaMortY

mrphilibere said:


> I'm currently using the Opus #2 (impedance is 2Ohm in standard 3.5mm). It's considered an "old" dap these days... Maybe I should buy a new one   One thing I noticed though, the U12t sounds kinda good from my phone (Motorola Moto G7+). What about yours?



I'm even worse, just using a Note9. No official data on impedance on that one, but my PC has a somewhat good audio card at 2Ohm and it makes me angry how good it sounds by comparison. So I'm kind of looking out for options  The DAC should play a role too, though I have no experience with that.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 18, 2020)

mrphilibere said:


> I recently bought a pair of U12T and that's what I noticed with silver in cables: the Penon Leo Plus is not a good match with them. It thins out the sound and... it's hard for me to explain... but it kinda makes the instruments sound from far away, like too far if that makes any sense. I like my soundstage huge, but not when it sounds as if the musicians are in two different arenas  I didn't have that issue with the Hyla TE-5B,
> 
> So, I hooked the U12T with my good ol' 175 and it sounded better to my ears. And now, that's where I invoke @Dsnuts! What cable do you think would match best with a more reference tuning like the U12T's? For now the Penon OS849 seems like a good option... how does it compare to the 175?



So cable matching to an earphone is a kind of chemistry experiment. You get a highly resolving earphone and throw on a highly resolving cable.. This is like adding two of the same exact properties together and often times fizzles each other out. Sometimes too much of a good thing is not good at all.

I actually like pairing highly resolving earphones with some added body and smoothness for example my Zeus is paired up with the ISN CU4. Anything silver in the mix and it makes the already analytical Zeus almost unbearable.

OS849 is a solid cable as it is mostly copper at its core 68% I believe. The silver aspect of that cable helps retain details and extension of earphones while widening the stage. The thickness of the cables gives an added thickness and body to the sonics. I like pairing up SPC and silver cables to warm full bodied sounding earphones. More detailed and analytical earphones with copper varieties.

Have you tried a good copper cable on the U12T? A good copper cable adds body, smoothness and often times cleans up the treble end if that is what your looking for.

The OS849 despite its price is an excellent SPC cable and might be a better match than higher end cables. I did throw them on my IT04 with great results. Might be what your looking for. It will add some fullness to the sonics and keep whatever treble properties to be clean without exaggeration. I also noticed excellent bass properties using the OS849 as well. Stage extension while adding some girth to the sonics.


----------



## mrphilibere

Dsnuts said:


> So cable matching to an earphone is a kind of chemistry experiment. You get a highly resolving earphone and throw on a highly resolving cable.. This is like adding two of the same exact properties together and often times fizzles each other out. Sometimes too much of a good thing is not good at all.
> 
> I actually like pairing highly resolving earphones with some added body and smoothness for example my Zeus is paired up with the ISN CU4. Anything silver in the mix and it makes the already analytical Zeus almost unbearable.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for your answer!

You made me realise that I don't have a pure copper cable  So, I guess the ISN CU4 or any of CEMA's UP-OCC cables (like the "super copper" one) might be good options...


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya exactly. Keep that Leo Plus for a warmer tuned earphone that need some higher end sheen. Try a copper cable it is what your looking for.


----------



## daid1

Dsnuts said:


> Dont know about satin audio cables. If you want something that is well balanced sound characteristics. Try the ISN SC4. If you want more mids and bass try an ISN CU4. More body to your sound with more stage and detail Penon OS849



thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Wes S

I just place my order for the Penon OS849 in 2 pin 4.4mm to pair with my Noble K10U, and I am freaking pumped!   I have read that this cable pairs incredibly well with the K10U, and I can't wait to find out for myself.   I want to thank @Dsnuts, for all the info you have provided in this thread.  Keep up the great work man!  

I will report back, after I get it and have had some listening time.

Happy Listening and cable rolling!


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 25, 2020)

Look forward to see how that pairs with your K10. Let us know how it is once you get it. 

Speaking of the OS849. Got another variant yesterday. Love the OS849 by the way. It has to be one of the absolute best SPC cables in existance. Got the 2 pin version of them and this one here. 






This will be my next cable review after getting the ISN GC4 done. This one is the GC849. Made similarly to the OS849. It has a gold plated copper and a silver plated copper cable mixed into a gold and silver hybrid type of cable. Will have some initial thoughts on this one later.


----------



## Wes S

Dsnuts said:


> Look forward to see how that pairs with your K10. Let us know how it is once you get it.
> 
> Speaking of the OS849. Got another variant yesterday. Love the OS849 by the way. It has to be one of the absolute best SPC cables in existance. Got the 2 pin version of them and this one here.
> 
> ...


Interesting cable!  I look forward to reading your impressions.


----------



## Wes S

Question for owners of Penon OS849 - Does the current model come with the chin slider that is in the pic on the website?  I have seen pictures with a different chin slider, like the one on the GC848.  I would really prefer the one they are using in the picture on their website.


----------



## Dsnuts

Penon upgraded the original OS849 with these.




This is what you get. I like the way the new connectors plugs and Y slitter chinslider better on the new version. 

My new 2 pin I got yesterday looks just like this pic.


----------



## Wes S (Jun 25, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Penon upgraded the original OS849 with these.
> 
> 
> This is what you get. I like the way the new connectors plugs and Y slitter chinslider better on the new version.
> ...


Awesome!!! That is exactly what I want.  I don't care for the older big and heavy round/flat metal chin sliders at all.  The new look is perfection, and I am even more excited now knowing I am going to get exactly what is in the pic.  Thanks again man!


----------



## Wes S (Jun 25, 2020)

daid1 said:


> There is someone that has Satin Audio cables and others like Penon or ISN on the same price range? This just out of curiosity, to see how they compare to eachothers
> Then I'm looking for something on the price range of 100/140 dollars that enhances all the characteristics of the iems/earbuds more than one aspect more than another, like something "neutral", is there anything like that?


Hey there!  I own 3 Satin Audio cables, the Athena 8 wire (silver and palladium plated silver), and 2 Hyperion 8 wire (SPC).  I just placed an order for the Penon OS849, so I will be able to compare the two.  The OS849 and Hyperion are both 8 wire SPC, and priced about the same, so it should be a good comparison.  I will say that Satin Audio has some killer wire and cost to performance ratio, so the Penon OS849 has some tough competition.  I'll post my findings once I have had some quality time comparing them.


----------



## daid1

Wes S said:


> Hey there!  I own 3 Satin Audio cables, the Athena 8 wire (silver and palladium plated silver), and 2 Hyperion 8 wire (SPC).  I just placed an order for the Penon OS849, so I will be able to compare the two.  The OS849 and Hyperion are both 8 wire SPC, and priced about the same, so it should be a good comparison.  I will say that Satin Audio has some killer wire and cost to performance ratio, so the Penon OS849 has some tough competition.  I'll post my findings once I have had some quality time comparing them.



Oh thanks  I'm very curious about that


----------



## Dsnuts

Gold, its whats for earphones.

ISN GC4 review https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-gc4.24454/reviews


----------



## Wes S (Jun 27, 2020)

Hey all,

Curious if anyone has heard the Penon Orb? That cable looks killer, however I emailed Penon to see if they could do it in a 4.4mm, but they said it only comes in 3.5mm, which seems odd?  Either way, I am still interested in the cable, as I could just pay another company to reterminate it.  Any info on Orb vs OS849 would be awesome, as they are both thicker SPC cables with the same hardware (excluding 4.4mm on the Orb?), and are priced about the same.


----------



## froger

Agree, excellent cable. Using it to pair with my Meze Rai Penta now. It is amazing that the cable is able to be detailed yet smooth. The soundstage is large and music is engaging with improved bass quantity and quality. Prefer it over Null Audio vitesse copper and Satin Audio Athena 4wire with Rai Penta. I hope there will be a 8 wire version of ISN Gc4 too!


----------



## Wes S

froger said:


> Agree, excellent cable. Using it to pair with my Meze Rai Penta now. It is amazing that the cable is able to be detailed yet smooth. The soundstage is large and music is engaging with improved bass quantity and quality. Prefer it over Null Audio vitesse copper and Satin Audio Athena 4wire with Rai Penta. I hope there will be a 8 wire version of ISN Gc4 too!


Wow!  Those are 2 very nice cables, you compared with!  I own an Athena 8 wire, so know the quality is there.  I have got to try one of those ISN GC4 soon.


----------



## froger

Satin Athena 4wire is a very good cable too, just that I feel that GC4 matches with Rai Penta better. For other iems, Athena may suit better. As usual, synergy matters when it comes to cable matching. Anyway, I am really happy with GC4, brings me closer to music, real sounding and spacious. The cable is also very light and comfortable.


----------



## Wes S

froger said:


> Satin Athena 4wire is a very good cable too, just that I feel that GC4 matches with Rai Penta better. For other iems, Athena may suit better. As usual, synergy matters when it comes to cable matching. Anyway, I am really happy with GC4, brings me closer to music, real sounding and spacious. The cable is also very light and comfortable.


Totally agree on the synergy.  I have some iems that sound better to me, with some of my cheapest cables vs. my more expensive ones.  Cool to know there is another good cable to try.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Dsnuts

So the first earphones where this cable the Penon GS849 synergized really well was with the TSMR-6. I am hearing some similarities to the recent ISN GC4 cable but this one is a bit different and I am liking this particular cable a bit more than the ISN GC4. This one seems to be more versatile and balanced in sound characteristics vs the GC4. 

The GS849 stands for gold plated copper, Silver plated copper, 8 cores with 49 strands per core. This is a true hybrid cable meaning it utizes at its heart 68% OCC copper, 32% gold and silver.  The sound characteristics lean toward warm believe it or not. Since it is more influenced by gold and the copper vs the little silver that is on there. 

This is a thicker cable due to how many cores and so base sound influence comes from that OCC copper. Thikness does matter in sound. I noticed thicker cored cables in general will influence fullness of sound. Gold adds a touch of a rich character. Silver allows for details to come through. This cable increases the sense of space. Noticed an increase in layering of the mids. Stage is wider than stock cable with a fuller more detailed sound characterics. Treble retains extension and sparkle but also slightly smooths out the treble. 

TSMR-6 is a more reference type of tuning with an analytical edge to the sonics. 6 BAs well balanced and lots of detail. This cable matches up perfectly with the TSMR-6 adding boddy. Better dimensional sounding. Excellent bass capabilities and treble that no longer stands apart from the rest of the sound. This is yet another great cable from Penon.


----------



## Wes S (Jun 30, 2020)

Hey all!

I just got an out for delivery confirmation for my Penon OS849!  I placed this order last Thursday, and it is already here. I have to say the free DHL Express shipping is amazing, and such a nice thing for Penon to do. Talk about some customer service!  Bummer they don't make the Orbit cable in 4.4mm, or I would have bought one already, with a great deal like that.  This is gonna be a fun and late night. . .


----------



## Wes S

The OS849 is in the house and hooked up to my K10U, with the music flowing.     First impressions, are that this cable is a beast, and so far sounds killer with the K10U and DX160 pairing.  I will report back after I put in some more hours of burn in, but I can already tell this pairing is dynamite.


----------



## Dsnuts

Wes S said:


> The OS849 is in the house and hooked up to my K10U, with the music flowing.     First impressions, are that this cable is a beast, and so far sounds killer with the K10U and DX160 pairing.  I will report back after I put in some more hours of burn in, but I can already tell this pairing is dynamite.



Ya no doubt. I have reviewed a lot of ISN and Penon cables within the past year or so and I have to say the OS849 stands out. I was told it was their first cable and happens to be a great one. I like it cus it is a versatile cable and sounds great on everything it is attached to. 

OS849 for the price also happens to be a more affordable Penon cable compared to their more exotic offerings. Value is tops on the OS849.


----------



## Wes S (Jun 30, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Ya no doubt. I have reviewed a lot of ISN and Penon cables within the past year or so and I have to say the OS849 stands out. I was told it was their first cable and happens to be a great one. I like it cus it is a versatile cable and sounds great on everything it is attached to.
> 
> OS849 for the price also happens to be a more affordable Penon cable compared to their more exotic offerings. Value is tops on the OS849.


Man, they got it right on the first try, no doubt!  I am digging this OS849 so much on my K10U, that I just placed an order for another one in mmcx/4.4mm to pair up with my Campfire Lyra II.  Obviously I still need to burn it in, but I can already tell this is something special.  So far the bass and added depth and nuance is legit and at a level of something I have only heard with my Satin Audio Athena 8 wire ($850) cable.


----------



## Wes S

I am absolutely loving the Penon OS849 and here are a few pics to show off the insane beauty of this cable and it's litz structure.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya it is funny that Alo AKA Campfire audio. I have their super litz cable I got on my Solaris. It isnt a bad stock cable but let me ask you guys. Which cable would you buy.   This thin piece with a wire earguide you have to yank out for any comfort or



 Penon OS849. Practically the same price. Hmmm this is a hard one.

Shows you what kind of value these Penon cables are.


----------



## Wes S

Dsnuts said:


> Ya it is funny that Alo AKA Campfire audio. I have their super litz cable I got on my Solaris. It isnt a bad stock cable but let me ask you guys. Which cable would you buy.   This thin piece with a wire earguide you have to yank out for any comfort or
> 
> Penon OS849. Practically the same price. Hmmm this is a hard one.
> 
> Shows you what kind of value these Penon cables are.


I hear ya, as I own both cables, and they are not even close to being in the same league.  The winner here for pure performance is without a doubt the OS849.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is my point. Them alo cables are similar to $30 aliexpress cheapos. Probably sourced from the same places. Just shows how much they mark up their cable prices. I think when those alo cables are on sale or B stock the prices are actually correct.


----------



## Wes S

Dsnuts said:


> This is my point. Them alo cables are similar to $30 aliexpress cheapos. Probably sourced from the same places. Just shows how much they mark up their cable prices. I think when those alo cables are on sale or B stock the prices are actually correct.


I absolutely agree.  Campfire is not the only one, just take a look at Nobles huge cable markup.  I am so glad I found this thread, and now I am getting much more for my money.  I really can't thank you enough @Dsnuts.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 1, 2020)

Well it all stems from the need to get balanced cables for my earphones. With new players now a days they all have some type of balanced out. Who wants to spend as much as the cost of the IEMs on a cable?. I try not to do that as a general rule. I have broken that rule at times but usually for IEMS that dont cost that much in the first place.

I have always been about getting my monies worth. I covet the whole idea of getting value. Too many times I have bought stuff that just dont get used or has any real value I was looking for. Hopefully with these cable threads this the low end generic thread will help fellow enthusiasts get value. That is the idea any way.

If you can spend less and get more. Who don't like that? I do have to thank Penon audio as those guys have taught me a lot about cables and materials and what they do for sound. It has been a learning experience for me and I am all too grateful that I am in a situation to be able to share with what is what with my fellow enthusiasts.

Cables are fun if you can figure them out.  Hopefully I can help shed some light on what.. Is  what.


----------



## domiji

Dsnuts said:


> Well it all stems from the need to get balanced cables for my earphones. With new players now a days they all have some type of balanced out. Who wants to spend as much as the cost of the IEMs on a cable?. I try not to do that as a general rule. I have broken that rule at times but usually for IEMS that dont cost that much in the first place.
> 
> I have always been about getting my monies worth. I covet the whole idea of getting value. Too many times I have bought stuff that just dont get used or has any real value I was looking for. Hopefully with these cable threads this the low end generic thread will help fellow enthusiasts get value. That is the idea any way.
> 
> ...



Absolutely!

And cables dont have to be very expensive. I have expensive cables (at least in my opinion.) but the best cable for my Fearless Rolands is the cheap TRN T3 (to my ears, with my library and my DAP).

Have fun with cables, try them and be happy about a new one :-D


----------



## roygbiv6

This thread has been an education.

Thanks to all and to @Dsnuts . I've picked up a few cables you have recommended and they have all been great. Hulk, AG8, C4-1 & upocc from nchk. 
In fact I've tried a lot of things recommended by many people on here over the years and the ones you've recced stand out as good purchases so thank you for the time you take to share your findings. I've ordered a penon leo+ now which I am excited by.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea Leo Plus is outstanding. It is such a high resolution cable just make sure your pairing it with a darker warmer or full bodied sounding earphone and it will be a treat to behold. Pairing the Leo plus with an analytical type tuning will not be a good match.


----------



## roygbiv6

Dsnuts said:


> Oh yea Leo Plus is outstanding. It is such a high resolution cable just make sure your pairing it with a darker warmer or full bodied sounding earphone and it will be a treat to behold. Pairing the Leo plus with an analytical type tuning will not be a good match.



Thanks Dsnuts

It's mainly to go on the Heir 8 which is dark and warm & full bodied with great bass so based on your review and another rec from an Heir 8 owner it should be good.

I'll try it on everything I own but also interested to try it on the IMR PB1 which is very full bodied. The C4-1 & UPOCC sounded great on them and showed how much potential they have in the top end but I am loving the Hulk on them at the mo. The Leo plus will be something different to try on them & could pair well.


----------



## Dsnuts

Leo Plus is by far my best resolving cable. It makes ordinary sounding earphones sound different in a good way. Looking forward to see how that matching up for your earphones. 

Aspect I love about the Leo plus is how punchy bass sounds with added stage and detail. Something you don't get with standard silver cables.


----------



## DannyBai

Man that’s a $300 cable. It better be awesome.


----------



## Dsnuts

Sound especially spectacular with these things.


----------



## DannyBai

Silver better then copper on the orb?


----------



## smallcaps

Discovered this thread and ISN cables. Have to say, they are built really well and I'm curious of other models now. Thanks everyone for the recommendation!


----------



## DannyBai

DannyBai said:


> Silver better then copper on the orb?


Never mind, I found the answer on your review.


----------



## aldinho878

Out of all the Penon cables, do you recommend the Penon OS849 for the price to performance? How do the more expensive Penon cables compare?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 5, 2020)

Ya it is their best value cable Penon sells for certain. I like it cus it is very versatile. Adds stage/ mid range fullness/ treble detail/ Bass punch with good rumble like a good copper cable. OS849 works with just about every type of earphone be it analytical to warm full sounding earphones. Budget fi or TOTL it don't matter. The likely hood your gonna upgrade your sonics using the OS849 is very likely.

Just because something more exotic exist don't necessarily mean it will be good for your particular earphone. People find out the hard way sometimes.

Something like a Leo Plus which is more than double the cost of the OS849 for example. It is more of a specialty cable. While it has the best resolution for a cable that I know of. This is the type of cable that if you pair up with the wrong earphone will not sound right. May cause ear fatigue. If you pair it with a warmer full bodied sounding earphone. The sound will become something much greater in the end.

I recently reviewed a ISN GC4 which is a gold plated copper cable. If you get the right earphones to pair with these the payoff is unreal. However it is a bit of a crap shoot vs the tried and true SPC type cable. Gold adds a darker hue to the treble and mid range while imaging is nice on all phones it is attached to that bit of richness that your adding can be awesome or not so awesome depending on which earphone. Imagine pairing this with a dark or warm sounding earphone.

But if you add that to something that has a dry detailed sound. There is more likely for synergy to happen for phones like this.


----------



## iron2k

Dsnuts said:


> Ya it is their best value cable Penon sells for certain. I like it cus it is very versatile. Adds stage/ mid range fullness/ treble detail/ Bass punch with good rumble like a good copper cable. OS849 works with just about every type of earphone be it analytical to warm full sounding earphones. Budget fi or TOTL it don't matter. The likely hood your gonna upgrade your sonics using the OS849 is very likely.
> 
> Just because something more exotic exist don't necessarily mean it will be good for your particular earphone. People find out the hard way sometimes.
> 
> ...


I'm currently waiting on GC4, shoud be here this week... OS849 is the next one to get.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 6, 2020)

I have had my newly acquired OS849 connected to my K10U for the past week, and this cable is the best one I have ever tried with them.  I have rolled through over 10 cables, from all the different high end manufacturers, and the OS849 best them all for this pairing.  The bass impact goes up a bit, and the whole sound just gets bigger and there is more space for the instruments and vocals to breath.   The detail is there in spades, but there is not any harshness at all.  The OS849 is magical with the K10U, in that it takes a bit of bite out of the treble, without sacrificing any detail, and adds a bit of upper bass impact and warmth.  I like this cable so much I ordered another one in mmcx, and I am about to order a 3rd one to pair with another iem.  The OS849 is an incredible value, and can take any iem to the next level, as @Dsnuts has stated.  My only issue, and this is a small one, is the cable is a bit stiff and heavy, but the sonic gains are so worth it in my opinion.

Happy Cable Rolling


----------



## katatonicone1

Sonically I'm looking for bold bass and a bit recessed highs due to bright LZ A6 I want to pair new cable with. I know that $149 ISN CU4 or CEMA Super copper series cable for $135.50 have this characteristics. What about something cheaper? I'm a bit hesistant to buy $150 cable for $300 iems. Anything similar for less?


----------



## Dsnuts

These are ISN C4s It is like a less thick CU4. Much cheaper. Should do what your looking for at $58. On penon web site. https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-c4.html

This one seems to be a good match as well. CS819 https://penon-official.com/product/penon-cs819/ 
I dont have this one personally but from sound descriptions it looks like this might be a good one to pair up with the A6.


----------



## roygbiv6

Dsnuts said:


> Leo Plus is by far my best resolving cable. It makes ordinary sounding earphones sound different in a good way. Looking forward to see how that matching up for your earphones.
> 
> Aspect I love about the Leo plus is how punchy bass sounds with added stage and detail. Something you don't get with standard silver cables.



Your 2nd paragraph is why I feel this cable could be good on the PB1 too. It is capable of punchy but controlled & textured bass but also capable of detail and big stage. I'm running the Hulk on it at the mo as I like the bass punch & detail but the C4-1 sounded very good on it similar to how you describe the Leo Plus there.

But who knows until you try it. I'll let you know tho.

Reading your post on the OS849 I'm thinking of ordering one. Do you think soundwise it would worth getting if I have the C4-1? It looks a much better made cable and better value but not sure if I need to spend £100. I like the C4-1 enough to want more of it.

I have an S16 that I like on a thick cable day as well but I think I prefer the C4-1 to it for sound.


----------



## katatonicone1

Dsnuts said:


> These are ISN C4s It is like a less thick CU4. Much cheaper. Should do what your looking for at $58. On penon web site. https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-c4.html
> 
> This one seems to be a good match as well. CS819 https://penon-official.com/product/penon-cs819/
> I dont have this one personally but from sound descriptions it looks like this might be a good one to pair up with the A6.


Thanks for that! ISN C4 is what looks interesting to me. A thinner CU4 with a lower quality plugs, but I think it should be good enough.


----------



## Wes S

Gonna be a fun night!  I just received my second Penon OS849 in mmcx/4.4mm to pair with my Campfire Lyra II, and I am pumped.  Guys, this cable is freaking legit!


----------



## daid1

Wes S said:


> Gonna be a fun night!  I just received my second Penon OS849 in mmcx/4.4mm to pair with my Campfire Lyra II, and I am pumped.  Guys, this cable is freaking legit!


have you had the chance to compare this and those Satin cables you have?


----------



## Wes S (Jul 7, 2020)

daid1 said:


> have you had the chance to compare this and those Satin cables you have?


I have, and they are about equal as far as build quality goes.  Satin's wire is a bit more flexible.  As far as sound, that just depends on the iem they are paired with.  I would say, that you can't go wrong with either brand, and for the money they both are hard to beat.  Penon ships faster, which is a big plus.


----------



## iron2k

GC4 is here


----------



## iron2k

@Dsnuts what cable do you recommend for ISN H40 ???


----------



## daid1

Wes S said:


> I have, and they are about equal as far as build quality goes.  Satin's wire is a bit more flexible.  As far as sound, that just depends on the iem they are paired with.  I would say, that you can't go wrong with either brand, and for the money they both are hard to beat.  Penon ships faster, which is a big plus.



thanks


----------



## Wes S (Jul 8, 2020)

The OS849 mmcx/4.4mm is in the house!  I currently have it hooked up to my Lyra II, and I am completely blown away by the increase in performance.  The air and sound stage are amazing, the imaging got better and overall clarity went up a notch, while the bass got stronger and tighter, and the euphonic texture in the mids got better.  What is not to like?  

This just became my #1 pairing, and it sounds incredible!


----------



## Wes S (Jul 8, 2020)

One interesting thing when comparing my 2 OS849's, is that they look a bit different?

The braiding is different and the litz pattern is a bit different as well.  @Dsnuts, I am curious if you know which one is the newer version?  I was not even aware they had 2 versions currently being sold?  I love them both, but I am just curious if I buy another one, which one will I get?


----------



## Dsnuts

iron2k said:


> @Dsnuts what cable do you recommend for ISN H40 ???



Good question. H40 responds very well to higher end cables so this all depends on what your looking for. I would say the OS849 is a safe bet but I have used ISN SC4 which gives a very nice balanced sound quality to it. Let me get back to you on this one as the prices are very close. I really like the Penon Leo Plus on the H40 makes them sound like high end earphone. But is a bit spendy. I will get back to you with some differences between the OS849 and the ISN SC4. 



Wes S said:


> One interesting thing when comparing my 2 OS849's, is that they look a bit different?
> 
> The braiding is different and the litz pattern is a bit different as well.  @Dsnuts, I am curious if you know which one is the newer version?  I was not even aware they had 2 versions currently being sold?  I love them both, but I am just curious if I buy another one, which one will I get?



My mmcx version looks like the braiding to the right and my newer 2 pin version looks like the one to the left or the longer braiding. I think all the newer ones will be the longer braided version. Either or the material looks to be the same so that is what matters.


----------



## Wes S

Dsnuts said:


> Good question. H40 responds very well to higher end cables so this all depends on what your looking for. I would say the OS849 is a safe bet but I have used ISN SC4 which gives a very nice balanced sound quality to it. Let me get back to you on this one as the prices are very close. I really like the Penon Leo Plus on the H40 makes them sound like high end earphone. But is a bit spendy. I will get back to you with some differences between the OS849 and the ISN SC4.
> 
> 
> 
> My mmcx version looks like the braiding to the right and my newer 2 pin version looks like the one to the left or the longer braiding. I think all the newer ones will be the longer braided version. Either or the material looks to be the same so that is what matters.


Cool!  That is exactly how mine are, and I love them both.  Thanks for the info man!


----------



## Dsnuts

Been getting to know the other 849 cable I am doing a review for. The GS849 and there are some similarities to the OS849 but adds a bit more of a darker tone to the mids due to the gold plating. These cables are outstanding in their various forms but I have to give it up to the OS849 for sheer value. I think more cable enthusiasts need to discover these. The OS849 will upgrade whatever earphone your using them on.


----------



## Wes S

Dsnuts said:


> Been getting to know the other 849 cable I am doing a review for. The GS849 and there are some similarities to the OS849 but adds a bit more of a darker tone to the mids due to the gold plating. These cables are outstanding in their various forms but I have to give it up to the OS849 for sheer value. I think more cable enthusiasts need to discover these. The OS849 will upgrade whatever earphone your using them on.


I have got to try that GS849 someday soon.  For now though, I plan to get an OS849 for every pair of iems I own.  Next up, is to pair an OS849 with my Noble Savant II, and I imagine that pairing will be insane.  I totally agree that if more of the high end cables guys gave the OS849 a try, they just might be surprised how much money could have been saved.


----------



## iron2k

Dsnuts said:


> Good question. H40 responds very well to higher end cables so this all depends on what your looking for. I would say the OS849 is a safe bet but I have used ISN SC4 which gives a very nice balanced sound quality to it. Let me get back to you on this one as the prices are very close. I really like the Penon Leo Plus on the H40 makes them sound like high end earphone. But is a bit spendy. I will get back to you with some differences between the OS849 and the ISN SC4.
> 
> 
> 
> My mmcx version looks like the braiding to the right and my newer 2 pin version looks like the one to the left or the longer braiding. I think all the newer ones will be the longer braided version. Either or the material looks to be the same so that is what matters.


Thanks, I'm about to order H40 and I would like to get also a cable, OS849 maybe or something else that unleashes all its power haha.


----------



## Dsnuts

H40 does come with a decent ISN S8 which is a budget level 8 core SPC cable. A great one at that but if you want to max that sound. OS849 will be supercharging that sound signature. Not to mention it will be a good cable for any other earphone you want to use it with. The price difference between the ISN SC4 and the OS849 is not all that different. I would go with the OS849.


----------



## iron2k

Dsnuts said:


> H40 does come with a decent ISN S8 which is a budget level 8 core SPC cable. A great one at that but if you want to max that sound. OS849 will be supercharging that sound signature. Not to mention it will be a good cable for any other earphone you want to use it with. The price difference between the ISN SC4 and the OS849 is not all that different. I would go with the OS849.


Ok, I will order OS849 then. BTW GC4 has an amazing bass.
Thanks


----------



## mrphilibere

Hey @Dsnuts !

I just received the CEMA's super copper cable to pair with my U12T. Did you try it?

For now, all I can say is: WOW! It adds a lot of "body" to the sound. I don't think it alter the trebel a lot. It adds air between the instruments and make the soundstage more holographic. I think I'm getting addicted


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 8, 2020)

Never tried that one. But looks to be a premium copper cable.


Copper varieties does well to add body to your earphone sounds and will increase bass presence as well. Smooths out treble. 
My next cable will be from NiceHCK. These guys have some nicer $100 cables they offer on their web site. New one here is called the Blocc
 5N UPOCC copper. Will have these soon. Actually today just got confirmation of delivery. Looking forward to trything these out. Made by the same folks that did the Oalloy NiceHCK cables.


----------



## iron2k

mrphilibere said:


> Hey @Dsnuts !
> 
> I just received the CEMA's super copper cable to pair with my U12T. Did you try it?
> 
> For now, all I can say is: WOW! It adds a lot of "body" to the sound. I don't think it alter the trebel a lot. It adds air between the instruments and make the soundstage more holographic. I think I'm getting addicted


I also have U12t and Tia Trio, an I just got ISN GC4 and it's amazing how the bass sounds now. You might want to try it also.


----------



## MeggaMortY (Jul 8, 2020)

I have been using the 175. 4c cable and was very happy with it until recently. I upgraded the DAC/AMP combo and now at very good damping factor, my A12t suddenly developed an issue.

The trade-off I made when switching from stock 64audio spc to the 175. was slightly reduced bass weight for a lot more bass texture. I loved that! But now at very low total resistance in the chain, the bass is tamed a bit too much to my liking, and the highs are a little bit hot, again using the copper + silver 175. hybrid. I think something more copper-heavy can fix that?

Can anyone suggest an 8c (I want very low resistance, lower than 200mOhm if possible) that can help achieve with what I want? I'm thinking probably an SPC will be the way to go, since going full copper is scary cause the soundstage is already veery dark with the new DAC/AMP (and I love the thing silver did to the bass texture), and I want to only slightly tame the highs, while getting more bass.

Budget is tops 200, preferably tops 150.
Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 8, 2020)

Guess which one I would recommend. Lol. Ya try a OS849. It will be what your looking for. It does a great job at not actually brightening the treble end but more make everyhing fuller and livelier if that is what your looking for. If your set up already has a darker tone to it. I agree that SPC might be the way to go. 175 cable for me anyways seems to have more silver properties than copper. It is a great cable but it isnt as versatile for my earphones as I would like. OS849 on the otherhand. I havent heard anything I have attached it to that I didnt like.


----------



## MeggaMortY

Dsnuts said:


> Guess which one I would recommend. Lol. Ya try a OS849. It will be what your looking for. It does a great job at not actually brightening the treble end but more make everyhing fuller and livelier if that is what your looking for. If your set up already has a darker tone to it. I agree that SPC might be the way to go. 175 cable for me anyways seems to have more silver properties than copper. It is a great cable but it isnt as versatile for my earphones as I would like. OS849 on the otherhand. I havent heard anything I have attached it to that I didnt like.



Thank you for the input Dsnuts. I just read some reviews and now see your edited response. Yeah I went for the 175. to help brighten up the sound *a little bit* but not go full treble since I'm kind of sensitive to it. But the IEMs themselves are very detailed and technical even with the crappy stock SPC. So with 175. I've learned it's a hard bargain going for a brighter signature because, even though with 175. the highs are just maybe a tiny amount hotter than I like, the perceived detail increase and separation is so much that I get tired of listening in 1.5 hours.

If the OS849 makes the treble fuller instead, I think it will be closer to what I liked in the stock SPC (only issue with the stock is the added resistance). I wonder how do you see the bass compared between the 175 and the penon cable?


----------



## Wes S (Jul 8, 2020)

@Dsnuts is the cable whisperer.  

The man knows his stuff, and makes great recommendations.


----------



## Dsnuts

MeggaMortY said:


> Thank you for the input Dsnuts. I just read some reviews and now see your edited response. Yeah I went for the 175. to help brighten up the sound *a little bit* but not go full treble since I'm kind of sensitive to it. But the IEMs themselves are very detailed and technical even with the crappy stock SPC. So with 175. I've learned it's a hard bargain going for a brighter signature because, even though with 175. the highs are just maybe a tiny amount hotter than I like, the perceived detail increase and separation is so much that I get tired of listening in 1.5 hours.
> 
> If the OS849 makes the treble fuller instead, I think it will be closer to what I liked in the stock SPC (only issue with the stock is the added resistance). I wonder how do you see the bass compared between the 175 and the penon cable?



No comparison. Full on bass impact and detail from the low end. 175 bass is a bit reserved again more closer to what silver does vs copper. 




Wes S said:


> @Dsnuts is the cable whisperer.
> 
> The man knows his stuff, and makes great recommendations.



I try. I know cables are a touchy subject among enthusiasts. I got railed by sound science guy at one point because I was mentioning cables. Sometimes you just gotta hear your earphones and see what a different cable does to fully understand. 

I am lucky to be able to review and sample a lot of great cables that a lot of folks would not be able to. I am just letting folks know what I hear from them.


----------



## MeggaMortY

Dsnuts said:


> No comparison. Full on bass impact and detail from the low end. 175 bass is a bit reserved again more closer to what silver does vs copper.



Great, I'll check it out. Thank you!


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 8, 2020)

OS849 is a bit opposite of how the 175 does sonics. 175 is more neutral in sonic presenation and gives that wide stage with nice detail but I feel is closer to how pure silver cables do sonics. The OS849 is 68% Copper and 32% silver. Enough silver to retain detail and imaging but due to the thicker cores also gives a deep wider stage. Since most of it is copper. Is more copper biased. Fuller more involved mid range and punchy bass end with great extension.

I can't think of a better SPC cable anywhere near the price to be honest.


----------



## MeggaMortY

Dsnuts said:


> I can't think of a better SPC cable anywhere near the price to be honest.



Perfect. As the IEM was originally designed with an SPC, I assume this is the way to go either way. I'll share my experience once I get it, but honestly it sounds like it is the in-between point I was looking for.


----------



## taropaste

I need a cable for my Fearless s8z which is described to have a very mild v-shape signature. I find it pretty balanced. The sound of the stock cable is pretty good though I wouldn't mind a touch more warmth. My main problem with the stock cable is the weight (mostly from the ridiculous splitter). I have small ears and the weight of the cable causes the earguides to dig into the back of my ears (ouch). According to Penon's description, the stock cable is 6N SCC "8 strands weaving, single wire base contains 148 fine conductors."

I'm considering cable 171 since it seems to be the best reviewed copper cable. Is there a noticeable sonic difference between the 4 core and 8 core versions? I want to be sure to retain the soundstage of the stock cable but I'm also concerned about thickness and weight.

Is there another cable I should consider? Fiery maybe? CU4 also looks like a winner but I don't think it'll stay behind my ears which is a shame.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 8, 2020)

Fiery is a great copper cable. Light and is a higher end crystal copper. I did a review on them as well. It has excellent copper properties and images really well for copper cables. It is a good choice and with no ear guides.


https://penon-official.com/product/penon-fiery/

ISN CU4 is an great copper cable but is a bit thick and heavy so Fiery will do the trick for you.

171 cable is UPOCC. Highly rated like you say. If you plan on doing one of these. Make sure they dont have ear guides or those will hook over your ear as well. No ear guides are the way to go. When you  order them you can ask them not to put the ear guides or they will put one on there as a default.

A 4 cored version might be worth looking into. Then it will be similar to NiceHCKs Oalloy UPOCC.  I dont have 171 cable but I am sure it is a good quality.  I would go with which ever cable pulls at you. Go with your gut feeling I dont think you can really go wrong with these cables mentioned.


----------



## Progisus

Ordered an OS849 to pair with my EE Legend X. Could be a long wait for shipping to the Canadian Prairies.


----------



## Fsilva

Ordered an OS849 to pair with my Lime Ears Aether CIEM and Sony WM1A!


----------



## Dsnuts

Wow didn't know this thread was gonna be OS849 thread all of a sudden. Lol. Look forward to see what you guys have to say about your pairings. 
So I got home to a new cable I got today. 

 
These are the new NiceHCK Blocc 5N UPOCC copper cables. Dont let the looks fool you I know I post some luscious looking cables on here but these are for real. I have them paired with my NF audio NM2. You guys want an earphone that punches way above what they cost. Look into a $100 NF audio NM2. 

Big bold spacious warm sound with this cable and it does remind me of the Oalloy cable. These are every bit as good as any of the cables I recommend on this thread. These can be bought at under $100 during sales on Aliexpress. These unfortunately come with ear guides. These have ridiculous bass capabilities just like the Oalloy cable 

If you dont know what the Oalloy NiceHCK cable is. It is this review I did a while ago. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-oalloy-and-c4-1-iem-cables.24048/reviews#item-review-22902  The Blocc is the newest cable from the same OEM that made them. These sound every bit as good as the Oalloy. I will have to do a head to head to compare the two. The sound production from these are for real. Guys looking to infuse some warmth fullness, smooth out that peaky treble and add some much needed bass gusto. These are sounding mighty nice for the cost. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001022119240.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.34.13a27019Yh0v7o  These cables are on my review list and I will cover in more detail what these are about. So far I am very impressed with these.


----------



## MeggaMortY (Jul 9, 2020)

Alright, I've switched back to the stock SPC to check how it plays with the new DAC/AMP, and to get a measure what it was using SPC. Jolly, the bright parts are really just musical and not harsh anymore. I miss all the added detail/separation/imaging/soundstage the CEMA cable provided, so I'm really looking forward to the OS849. But for the time being, I think I'll have to settle with the stock cable, the 175. is great but for my ears + IEM combo it gave me this slight ear hiss (when not listening) after just 30 minutes of playback, which I contribute to high ear fatigue. Sad to see it go, I really loved the design and feel, but I think the OS849 will be on par in that category. 

EDIT 2: Sorry I saw it has details it on the listing page, nevermind 

EDIT: On a side note, anyone has experience with the "express service" on their website? Is it just for the in-store handling, or does it include any faster shipping? Couldn't easily tell from their page, sorry if it was answered before.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 9, 2020)

How bout some more pics of one of the best SPC iem cables money can buy.  This cable continues to blow my mind, and definitely took my iems to another level of performance.  I feel like I am hearing the full potential of my iems when the are connected to the OS849, and I just can't get enough.   

Long live the OS849!

MMCX/4.4MM




.78 2 PIN/4.4MM & MMCX/4.4MM




.78 2 PIN/4.4MM




.78 2 PIN/4.4MM


----------



## mrphilibere

iron2k said:


> I also have U12t and Tia Trio, an I just got ISN GC4 and it's amazing how the bass sounds now. You might want to try it also.



Nice! The sound is getting really smooth now... It might be cable/brain burnin but ohhh does the U12T sound sweet and HUGE. Vocals sound awesome! I was using the M20 module before getting the Super Copper cable. I decided to switch back to the M15 juste to see how it would sound. It was a good idea   Huge bass, but not too empowering (for me... i'm borderline a basshead)! The soundstage is huge and the treble is sweet. This combo is really nice! It really has the signature I was searching for.

Highly recommended!


----------



## T 1000

Which cables would be a good synergy with solaris ... silver, copper or mixed


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 10, 2020)

T 1000 said:


> Which cables would be a good synergy with solaris ... silver, copper or mixed


 

Solaris is much more pickier about cable synergy that they should. I have tried a lot of my cables with the Solaris and this is the one I use on it. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...69e3e4bce7bca32af-1594408192333-01290-_ePNSNV

 It is mostly UPOCC copper and has some silver in it. Silver based cables has a tendency to thin out the mid range and even the bass on the Solaris but this cable while mostly copper adds the right amount of body and the minor silver aspcts keeps that treble sparkle while giving a large deep stage profile to the Solaris. It is a perfect match. At least for my preference. I have tried easily 20 plus nicer cables on the Solaris and they all have an effect on it one way or another but none synergizes like this cable on the Solaris. I recommended this cable to a few people actually. It is a great match.


----------



## T 1000

Dsnuts said:


> Solaris is much more pickier about cable synergy that they should. I have tried a lot of my cables with the Solaris and this is the one I use on it. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000384951262.html?af=240682&utm_campaign=240682&aff_platform=portals-tool&utm_medium=cpa&afref=https://www.head-fi.org/conversations/this-is-the-cable-i-am-using-on-my-solaris.2876226/&dp=d70f38e37591d731d8c127a1a3d81f6b&spm=2114.12010612.8148356.2.8ba9320dcIKs3G&cv=47843&pvid=f75339a0-5a4c-4d24-bc03-9a1fb39bc16c&mall_affr=pr3&sk=_ePNSNV&aff_trace_key=af6dfaa74667498bacb950ce6407521a-1594407843420-06243-_ePNSNV&rmsg=do_not_replacement&scm=1007.23534.124000.0&terminal_id=5db6f47acf584655a0cc1374353b04b2&utm_source=admitad&utm_content=47843&aff_request_id=af6dfaa74667498bacb950ce6407521a-1594407843420-06243-_ePNSNV  It is mostly UPOCC copper and has some silver in it. Silver based cables has a tendency to thin out the mid range and even the bass but this cable while mostly copper adds the right amount of body and the minor silver aspcts keeps that treble sparkle while giving a large deep stage profile to the Solaris. It is a perfect match. At least for my preference. I have tried easily 20 plus nicer cables on the Solaris and they all have an effect on it one way or another but none synergizes like this cable on the Solaris. I recommended this cable to a few people actually. It is a great match.


Your experience is invaluable.
I'll order it, thank you


Cheers
Peter


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 10, 2020)

Solairs can sound absolutely neutral even the bass end with silver cables. Which is not what makes the Solaris what it is if you know what I mean. That large 3D sound scape. That musical full bodied sound with a punchy low hitting bass. That treble sparkle. You want all that. Gotta get a cable that enhances these traits. Pure silver or silver based by itself is the wrong cable for the Solairs. Pure copper adds fullness and bass but softens the treble end a bit too so that cable I pointed out enhances all the strengths of the Solairs. Which ends up synergizing with it.

Oh when you order one you can ask for no ear guides and they wont put one on there. If that is what you prefer. let us know now that works out for you. Ya I did a lot of cable rolling and I still do but I always go back to that cable on the Solaris.

I initailly got the 175 cable from Cema for it and it turned out not to be a good match due to half the cores being pure silver. Solaris sounded more neutral than I wanted and this UPOCC cable for my Andromeda S. It turned out the 175 cable was much better suited for my Andromeda S and the UPOCC cable was perfect for the Solaris. Both earphones still has them cables attached to them.


----------



## T 1000

I actually just ordered the solaris, and I want it at its best when I plug it into the amp  8 EX


----------



## roygbiv6

Got the Penon Leo Plus today and it gets a wow from me. 

I'll add more later when I have more time and have taken them in more but everything about them is perfection. 

The build quality & service were superb but the sound is where they shine. Took a few hours to warm up, sound was a bit cold fresh out of the box. Now after about 6 hours it is crazy how much they add across the board. 

Expensive but a total bargain at the same time. Thanks @Dsnuts for the heads up on this.


----------



## Dsnuts

They do need a bit of a run in. Mine was a bit bright on first listen as well but has broken in nicely over time. Glad that worked out for you. 

I know there is a debate over cable burn in but more so highly resolving cables vs copper. They do need some run in time for full effect. I did a head to head against a well burned in 200 plus hour ISN AG8 and a brand new one out of the box and the burned in one had a larger sound vs the brand new one. Silver cables especially I noticed a difference.  I asked the owner of Penon if they recommend cable burn in. He told me to burn in everything. Lol.


----------



## roygbiv6

Dsnuts said:


> They do need a bit of a run in. Mine was a bit bright on first listen as well but has broken in nicely over time. Glad that worked out for you.
> 
> I know there is a debate over cable burn in but more so highly resolving cables vs copper. They do need some run in time for full effect. I did a head to head against a well burned in 200 plus hour ISN AG8 and a brand new one out of the box and the burned in one had a larger sound vs the brand new one. Silver cables especially I noticed a difference.  I asked the owner of Penon if they recommend cable burn in. He told me to burn in everything. Lol.



I'm a believer. It would be hard not to be after hearing the difference in this cable already from fresh out of the box.

It's interesting you mention the AG8 as that is a perfect example. I think that one takes many hours to fully show what it can do. I didn't like it at first and had bought it off someone who had also tried it and not liked it straight away. Now it is one of my favourite cables as it sounds like nothing else I own.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is my official take on the GS849 hybrid gold and silver plated OCC cables from Penon. 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-gs849.23111/reviews#item-review-23949

So it turns out these cables synergize well with the Solaris and Moondrop blessing 2. Both being picky of cables.


----------



## Wes S

Dsnuts said:


> This is my official take on the GS849 hybrid gold and silver plated OCC cables from Penon.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-gs849.23111/reviews#item-review-23949
> 
> So it turns out these cables synergize well with the Solaris and Moondrop blessing 2. Both being picky of cables.


Nice!  That is definitely a cable I want to try with my K10U.


----------



## Wes S

So, I paired up my OS849 with my Noble Savant II this morning, and oh my word!  Once again the OS849 has taken another iem to another level.  As @Dsnuts has stated the OS849 sounds killer with any iem you pair it with.


----------



## MeggaMortY

Dsnuts you crazy son of a gun. Just got the OS849 (10 Euro for express shipping got it here in under a week!! I ordered on Thursday, holy molly), aaand it's a direct 2x upgrade over the stock cable. This is very early impressions, but it's got many good things I hear and so far no downside. Many thanks! Will update after a few days after I get used to noticing the changes


----------



## Wes S

MeggaMortY said:


> Dsnuts you crazy son of a gun. Just got the OS849 (10 Euro for express shipping got it here in under a week!! I ordered on Thursday, holy molly), aaand it's a direct 2x upgrade over the stock cable. This is very early impressions, but it's got many good things I hear and so far no downside. Many thanks! Will update after a few days after I get used to noticing the changes


Nice to see another headfier enjoying the OS849!  This cable is insane.


----------



## Progisus

My OS849 should be here today. They sent it no charge FedEx. Wow! Got delayed in Memphis yesterday. Looking forward to using it with LX. Thanks @Dsnuts  .


----------



## Wes S (Jul 14, 2020)

Progisus said:


> My OS849 should be here today. They sent it no charge FedEx. Wow! Got delayed in Memphis yesterday. Looking forward to using it with LX. Thanks @Dsnuts  .


You are gonna love it, and I can't imagine how awesome that pairing is gonna be!  I have spent all morning with mine connected to my Savant II, and the bass is insane, the stage opened up and got more 3D like, and the details are coming through like never before.  I am hearing little details and nuances in the recordings that I have never heard before with this set of iems.  All of this happening, while staying fatigue free.  Truly a magical cable, that could turn any non believer into a fan no doubt.


----------



## MeggaMortY

It's definitely gone more 3D now. Before I had a very narrow sweetspot where I am "in the center" of the sound, basically so everything around and behind me doesn't "touch" my head. This is doable on the a12t by pushing the APEX module further in or out. Now it's so easy to dial that soundstage with good amount of space before the sounds appear in front and behind me.


----------



## Wes S

MeggaMortY said:


> It's definitely gone more 3D now. Before I had a very narrow sweetspot where I am "in the center" of the sound, basically so everything around and behind me doesn't "touch" my head. This is doable on the a12t by pushing the APEX module further in or out. Now it's so easy to dial that soundstage with good amount of space before the sounds appear in front and behind me.


Good stuff!  I know I seem like a fanboy, because I am.  I love the OS849!


----------



## Dsnuts

Funny you mention these will make non believers into believers. I've gotten more than my share of Poo from headfiers that say I am full of the stuff. Cables are snake oil ect. Sound science dude hated that I was mentioning cables. Lol.

Not when they are connected to drivers they aren't. I cant help it if these dudes can't hear the differences. That is not my problem. I bet they can't hear past 10Khz either. Lol. Which would explain a lot.

There is a reason why these cables exists. It isn't because they look fancier even though they are. But it has to do with sound. Now a days when I do a review for an earphone. One of the first things I look at is the pack in cable. If it dont make the grade I knock down a point or two. That just means the manufacturer is not actually listening to their own products. Too many pack in cables just suck. No other way to describe it. And it isn't just the budget sector that has this problem.

Who knows maybe they are getting together with cable manufacturers in the whole scheme of things to make money off of cables by throwing in the crap pack in cables.


----------



## Wes S

Dsnuts said:


> Funny you mention these will make non believers into believers. I've gotten more than my share of Poo from headfiers that say I am full of the stuff. Cables are snake oil ect. Sound science dude hated that I was mentioning cables. Lol.
> 
> Not when they are connected to drivers they aren't. I cant help it if these dudes can't hear the differences. That is not my problem. I bet they can't hear past 10Khz either. Lol. Which would explain a lot.
> 
> ...


Well said, and I concur.


----------



## T 1000

Dsnuts said:


> Funny you mention these will make non believers into believers. I've gotten more than my share of Poo from headfiers that say I am full of the stuff. Cables are snake oil ect. Sound science dude hated that I was mentioning cables. Lol.
> 
> Not when they are connected to drivers they aren't. I cant help it if these dudes can't hear the differences. That is not my problem. I bet they can't hear past 10Khz either. Lol. Which would explain a lot.
> 
> ...


I think that headphone manufacturers in most cases put acceptable cables without raising their price, so that their products have a competitive price. It is good that we can do that, and raise that quality. Of course, we all want to invest as little as possible. we make significant progress.


----------



## MeggaMortY

I'm getting incredible levels of control with the OS849, as a result of over-damping. Penon lists this as 8 cores, 49 strands each. I wonder how that translates to the resistance of the cable as a result. Anyone has measured that? Google didn't help, but seeing Hazuken's thread, most 8 core cables can go in the 150 mOhms range, I'd imagine this might be even lower due to more/thicker strands?


----------



## T 1000

btw-Solaris SE are fantastic, I'm looking forward to seeing what the improvement will be


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 14, 2020)

Sure, the cost of manufacturing and producing is everything. These guys have to eat too. I get that but my beef is when maufacturers will add a silver based cable because it looks nicer more premium. Not a higher end one I mind you but a cheap silver coated copper cable usually in 4 cores for example

That is great n all but what if the earphones sonic signature has a lot of treble emphasis. Then you add a cable that actually enhances that brightness? True story. I was involved in a review of these IEMs. The NiceHCK NX7. this budget set has a lot of detail and treble. The cable it came with did nothing for the sonics infact it made the treble more brighter than it shold have been.



This is the original NX7.  One of the suggestions I had for NiceHCK was that they should have included a pure copper cable instead.
 In their update the NX7 pro. What you know they included a very nice 16 core copper cable.
the NX7 pro cost a bit more but the cable itself was exactly what these earphones should have come with. long story short the NX7 was and still is their best seller to date. The pro version is not just a little update to their NX7. It is substantial and all it took was them figuring out which cable to go with.

I just got a new IEM to review called the A new X one. This $329 IEM comes with you guessed it a 4 core SPC cable that brightens and enhances the treble of a brightly tuned IEM. Would it cost more to provide a 4 core copper cable instead? Nope not really in fact it might have been cheaper but again this is an example of a company not paying attention to little details of their design. The Stock cable on these iems are unusable due to how bright the earphones sound with it. I am using a cheaper 8 core copper cable on it with great results.  Don't know if these guys actually listen to their products but cable matching does not seem to be a priority for a lot of manufacturers.


----------



## T 1000

Dsnuts said:


> Sure, the cost of manufacturing and producing is everything. These guys have to eat too. I get that but my beef is when maufacturers will add a silver based cable because it looks nicer more premium. Not a higher end one I mind you but a cheap silver coated copper cable usually in 4 cores for example
> 
> That is great n all but what if the earphones sonic signature has a lot of treble emphasis. Then you add a cable that actually enhances that brightness? True story. I was involved in a review of these IEMs. The NiceHCK NX7. this budget set has a lot of detail and treble. The cable it came with did nothing for the sonics infact it made the treble more brighter than it shold have been.
> 
> ...


Of course, there is a lot in the ability to create a better synergy for the same money.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am certainly not expecting a cable like the OS849 on a $300 earphone. Unless the earphone themselves are RP of $200 and they wanted a premium iem for the $300 price point. I know just a handful of manufacturers that actually include optimized cables. Dunu and Ibasso comes to mind. Otherwise the majority of cables that come with IEMs gets to collect dust. 

Larger companies are guilty of the same thing. Campfire Audio for example. The cable the comes with their Andromedas. Their litz cable is a joke for an IEM your paying a $1100 for. Solaris was no different. Didnt help they put a metal wire for ear guides in the cable itself.


----------



## Wes S

Dsnuts said:


> I am certainly not expecting a cable like the OS849 on a $300 earphone. Unless the earphone themselves are RP of $200 and they wanted a premium iem for the $300 price point. I know just a handful of manufacturers that actually include optimized cables. Dunu and Ibasso comes to mind. Otherwise the majority of cables that come with IEMs gets to collect dust.
> 
> Larger companies are guilty of the same thing. Campfire Audio for example. The cable the comes with their Andromedas. Their litz cable is a joke for an IEM your paying a $1100 for. Solaris was no different. Didnt help they put a metal wire for ear guides in the cable itself.


Campfire and Noble are definitely 2 companies that I would love to see use better cables.  They both use thin spc crappy sounding cables, that hinder the performance of the iem. Those are my 2 favorite brands, so I am not just picking one them.  It just makes since to me, that they include it with the purchase by raising the price, because I am going to spend the extra money on a real cable (OS849) anyway.  Here's to hoping someone from either company reads this thread!


----------



## T 1000

Dsnuts said:


> I am certainly not expecting a cable like the OS849 on a $300 earphone. Unless the earphone themselves are RP of $200 and they wanted a premium iem for the $300 price point. I know just a handful of manufacturers that actually include optimized cables. Dunu and Ibasso comes to mind. Otherwise the majority of cables that come with IEMs gets to collect dust.
> 
> Larger companies are guilty of the same thing. Campfire Audio for example. The cable the comes with their Andromedas. Their litz cable is a joke for an IEM your paying a $1100 for. Solaris was no different. Didnt help they put a metal wire for ear guides in the cable itself.


It seems that even the big players are losing sight of the benefits of insufficient commitment to cables. I think this is a segment that will get more attention in the future


----------



## Dsnuts

I hope so. The funny thing about that previous NiceHCK example was that I actually pointed out matching up their own C-16 copper cable just how much that made their original NX7 earphones sound better. Then they realized I was right and then added it to their pro model. 

As a consumer if more folks included a matching sound optimizing cable of any level on their earphones I certainly would appreciate that more so than just throwing in some random cable.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Sure, the cost of manufacturing and producing is everything. These guys have to eat too. I get that but my beef is when maufacturers will add a silver based cable because it looks nicer more premium. Not a higher end one I mind you but a cheap silver coated copper cable usually in 4 cores for example
> 
> That is great n all but what if the earphones sonic signature has a lot of treble emphasis. Then you add a cable that actually enhances that brightness? True story. I was involved in a review of these IEMs. The NiceHCK NX7. this budget set has a lot of detail and treble. The cable it came with did nothing for the sonics infact it made the treble more brighter than it shold have been.
> 
> ...


I've got the original NX7, with the new cable on it. It sounds much better than the one provided in the box. When I first got my non PRO NX7, I also bought a copper 8 core cable from Nicehck for about $14. Served me well, using my phone connected to my Fiio Q1MK2 dac/amp via a OTG cable. Never had any issues with treble being too harsh, as many proclaimed. Then again, I'd characterize the Q1MK2 as a bit warm sounding. In the end, it's all about system synergy. The original NX7, paired with the Q1MK2 and a nice copper cable, makes that earphone incredibly good. I've never understood why people bashed it as overly bright. A good copper cable and foam tips go a long way to making this model very enjoyable. I get all the details I need, and above average bass response. As someone who has been in the audio hobby for over 40 years now; I think I have enough experience to know if cables make a difference. If well constructed and made with quality materials and connectors; they really do.


----------



## Progisus (Jul 15, 2020)

My impressions of the OS849.

I got this cable to replace the Ares II which came with the LX. The Ares had broken at the right ear 2 pin connector. The Ares was a great sounding cable with my iem’s but it was stiff and did not hang well.

Firstly kudo’s to Penon who shipped it free by FedEx and to @Dsnuts for this thread.

Ergonomically the OS849 is great. It is well constructed and for some reason let’s me insert the LX much deeper. All previous cables cables led to constant adjustments because of the seal breaking. There is little or no memory to the cable after rolling into the LX storage can. This is a big deal. There is no microphonics and some cables can drive me crazy. IE800 for instance. 

Sound. The LX is a bass monster as is well known and to me the mids are rescessed.  The 849 smoothed the sound by providing more detail in the upper mids. The highs are a bit more silky but to old ears much the same as the Ares. The bass had slightly less definition over the stock EA Ares but not a deal breaker. The sub bass and slam are the same. 

This will stay on the LX and I still am amazed at the build quality for the price. I will be checking out further Penon cables.


----------



## pippen99

All my experience has been with full-sized headphones.  Now I have to spend a few hours in infusion therapy every two weeks I am dipping into iem's.  Because I have gone bat-s**t crazy with my big rig and because I will only use these every two weeks or so I want to restrain myself financially.  I bought a pair of IMR R2 Aten and have my eye on a pair of Noble Sage.  I thought I would get a cable in the range of this thread.  If I get caught up and upgrade my amp I would get a cable terminated in 4.4 and an adapter for 4.4 to 3.5.  I checked out the Penon adapter but at $30 that seems a little steep.  I searched on here for IMR mention but got nothing.  Thoughts on a cable I could use with both iem's or separate?


----------



## claud W

Going crazy buying DD IEMs. Have Moondrop Starfield and KXXS and Fiio FD-1, IBasso IT1S, and CA Atlas. What would you recommend for a decent upgrade cable. 
Thank you for your consideration. Source is iBasso DX220, amp 8 and Hiby R 6 pro.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 18, 2020)

pippen99 said:


> All my experience has been with full-sized headphones.  Now I have to spend a few hours in infusion therapy every two weeks I am dipping into iem's.  Because I have gone bat-s**t crazy with my big rig and because I will only use these every two weeks or so I want to restrain myself financially.  I bought a pair of IMR R2 Aten and have my eye on a pair of Noble Sage.  I thought I would get a cable in the range of this thread.  If I get caught up and upgrade my amp I would get a cable terminated in 4.4 and an adapter for 4.4 to 3.5.  I checked out the Penon adapter but at $30 that seems a little steep.  I searched on here for IMR mention but got nothing.  Thoughts on a cable I could use with both iem's or separate?





claud W said:


> Going crazy buying DD IEMs. Have Moondrop Starfield and KXXS and Fiio FD-1, IBasso IT1S, and CA Atlas. What would you recommend for a decent upgrade cable.
> Thank you for your consideration. Source is iBasso DX220, amp 8 and Hiby R 6 pro.



For both you guys looking for upgrades on your earphones. I have 2 cables that come to mind as both are very versatile. If you want a light, sonically well balanced cable that has a great foundation of detail and stage I would look into the ISN SC4. The other will be no surprise. Look into the Penon OS849 which will add a fuller well rounded sound to just about any IEM. Both cables are very versatile and while the ISN is more closer to a silver cable has crystal copper infused in it which allows for more detail and imaging to come through.  

ISN SC4 https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-sc4.html
My review of these. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-sc4.24202/reviews#item-review-23265

OS840 cable is one of the best no brainer upgrade cable you can get without too much of a thought. If you guys havent seen all the impressions of guys that recently bought that cable it is not only versatile but absolutely stunning in person. No question your getting great value cable here and not to mention will be a substantial upgrade on any stock cable that comes with your earphones.  Both of these cables can be bought on Penon web site.

I forgot to mention. Both these cables are affordable compared to the more exotic offerings from penon and others and also happen to be again, versatile.

Penon OS849 https://penonaudio.com/penon-os849.html
My review of them here https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-os849-premium-iem-cables.24408/reviews#item-review-23786


----------



## claud W

pippen99 said:


> All my experience has been with full-sized headphones.  Now I have to spend a few hours in infusion therapy every two weeks I am dipping into iem's.  Because I have gone bat-s**t crazy with my big rig and because I will only use these every two weeks or so I want to restrain myself financially.  I bought a pair of IMR R2 Aten and have my eye on a pair of Noble Sage.  I thought I would get a cable in the range of this thread.  If I get caught up and upgrade my amp I would get a cable terminated in 4.4 and an adapter for 4.4 to 3.5.  I checked out the Penon adapter but at $30 that seems a little steep.  I searched on here for IMR mention but got nothing.  Thoughts on a cable I could use with both iem's or separate?


That adapter for $30 is a deal. Look at the price of PlusSound adapters and others. You really should buy a 4.4 balanced to 2.5 balanced adapter. Balanced sounds better.


----------



## pippen99

I bought a dac/amp to use with my Ipad but the whole thing with cck and usb-c is kind of cumbersome.  A friend advised me to buy a mid-level dap so I am going to return the dac/amp and probably get an AK SR25.  As AK does not use 4.4 I will get a 2.5 and not need an adaptor if that is what I decide.


----------



## Wes S (Jul 18, 2020)

claud W said:


> Going crazy buying DD IEMs. Have Moondrop Starfield and KXXS and Fiio FD-1, IBasso IT1S, and CA Atlas. What would you recommend for a decent upgrade cable.
> Thank you for your consideration. Source is iBasso DX220, amp 8 and Hiby R 6 pro.


I'll throw a vote out for the Penon OS849.  This cable is an incredible value, and lets any iem perform at it's best.  This is the only iem cable I am using these days out of all my cables, of which many of them costing much more.  The OS849 really makes a DD sing, by the way.


----------



## claud W

Wes S said:


> I'll throw a vote out for the Penon OS849.  This cable is an incredible value, and lets any iem perform at it's best.  This is the only iem cable I am using these days out of all my cables, of which many of them costing much more.  The OS849 really makes a DD sing, by the way.


Ordered Penon OS849 and GD 849. That should nicely cover my needs.


----------



## claud W (Jul 19, 2020)

Bought  ISN SC4 and GS 849 today. Yes, I am a cable guy. I have Norne, WyWires, PlusSound, Effect and ALO cables.
I am currently breaking in MoonDrop Starfields and Effect Audio Virtuso cable on my DAPs. I am expecting the Penon cables I have purchased to walk the dog on this low line Effect.


----------



## Dsnuts

Weekend reviews. This is one of the newer cables from NiceHCK. 5N UPOCC. Came from the same place that made the cable 210 or Oalloy cables. Not a fan of these ear guides but the cable itself is excellent. Full on sound expansion which shows in stage. Fuller mids. Punchy deep hitting bass end. The Oalloy was known for its bass ability. These are no different. Has the same bass effect. Cleans up that treble. Read more about them here. Can be bought on sale for $80ish. Great deal for these cables. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-blocc-iem-cable.24504/


----------



## Wes S (Jul 20, 2020)

claud W said:


> Bought  ISN SC4 and GS 849 today. Yes, I am a cable guy. I have Norne, WyWires, PlusSound, Effect and ALO cables.
> I am currently breaking in MoonDrop Starfields and Effect Audio Virtuso cable on my DAPs. I am expecting the Penon cables I have purchased to walk the dog on this low line Effect.


Been there and done that, and they most assuredly will.


----------



## domiji

I received my CEMA electro accousti (175) a few days ago and i'm totally satisfied with the quality. The look and feel is awesome and it is my best cable from that point of view. No cable looks and feels better :-D Soundwise it is very good and comparable with my Gala Audio Solar Eclipse.I've paired it at the moment with my BLON 03 (what an unlike combo)


----------



## domiji

Does may anyone have a good cable recommendation for my Audiosense T800? I actually use them with a FiiO LC-C cable (silver plated copper) and it sounds quite good. But maybe it could be better? 🙃


----------



## Wes S

domiji said:


> Does may anyone have a good cable recommendation for my Audiosense T800? I actually use them with a FiiO LC-C cable (silver plated copper) and it sounds quite good. But maybe it could be better? 🙃


Penon OS849 is my #1 recommendation.


----------



## mrphilibere

Well, after about 2 weeks of using the CEMA Super Copper cable, I gave the Penon Leo Plus a second chance with the U12T. It was a good idea   

Compared to the Super Copper it opens up the soundstage a lot, it adds that 3D-like feeling to the sounds (holographic?). It enhances the treble a lot and boost the bass and mids a bit. Everything sounds more spacious. Some reviewers said that the Effect Audio Leonidas II was the best pairing with the U12T, but for almost 3x the price of the Leo Plus, I wonder if it's worth it?


----------



## domiji

Sometimes the treble of the T800 is a little bit harsh. I thought about maybe an all copper cable or a gold plated one.

Did anyone tested the


mrphilibere said:


> Well, after about 2 weeks of using the CEMA Super Copper cable, I gave the Penon Leo Plus a second chance with the U12T. It was a good idea
> 
> Compared to the Super Copper it opens up the soundstage a lot, it adds that 3D-like feeling to the sounds (holographic?). It enhances the treble a lot and boost the bass and mids a bit. Everything sounds more spacious. Some reviewers said that the Effect Audio Leonidas II was the best pairing with the U12T, but for almost 3x the price of the Leo Plus, I wonder if it's worth it?



I tought about to order the CEMA Super Copper cable for my T800s but now i think about a  Leo Plus


----------



## mrphilibere

domiji said:


> Sometimes the treble of the T800 is a little bit harsh. I thought about maybe an all copper cable or a gold plated one.
> 
> Did anyone tested the
> 
> ...



Keep in mind that the Leo Plus will exacerbate the treble. It will not make it more harsh, but more present with more clarity/sparkle.


----------



## Wes S

mrphilibere said:


> Keep in mind that the Leo Plus will exacerbate the treble. It will not make it more harsh, but more present with more clarity/sparkle.


I was thinking the same thing, and that's why I recommend the OS849.


----------



## Progisus

Just rolled the OS849 from the LX to the Fourte. These two iem couldn’t be further apart sonically and the OS849 helps either sound great. There is probably another in my future or suggestions?


----------



## Sunstealer

Hi @Dsnuts , loving your work, prodigious output as always. Need your advice please!

I've got a Noble Tux5 which is U/V shaped with tremendous bass, airy but smooth treble and mildly recessed mids. The 8W copper it comes with does what you think it does - deep, deep bass but smothered mids and passable treble. My CEMA 175 widened the soundstage but recessed the mids further. That's why I don't think an ISN SC4 would be a good match.

A CEMA homemade 4W pure silver improves treble fidelity and clarity but robs the Tux of that delicious bass kick and warmth. Moon Audio Silver Dragon V1 does something similar but perhaps a fraction more bass. 

Best results have been with SPC - homemade 24AWG Toxic Viper 4W which seems to balance bass warmth with treble extension. I have some 22AWG 6N Cosmic SPC wire on order to make another cable which might be different.  I still feel a little more mids is required. If the Cosmic doesn't pan out I have decided to turn to a prefab cable. Making 8W cables from scratch is a real pain and I haven't found a good enough high AWG wire to justify the expense. The prewoven (i.e. just the wire without connectors or splitter) 8W cables on AE are a bit of a lottery. 

 I have narrowed it down to the Penon OS849 or the Penon Orbit. Can you help guide my choice?

I prefer 4.4mm balanced which is not an option for the Orbit. Could I ask Penon to put one on?

Thanks again and look forward to your next review.


----------



## Dsnuts

I would go with the OS849. That seems to be what your looking for. It is thicker cored cable so will retain mids presence possibly adding fullness. 68% copper so it will have the bass you like and the silver aspect will not hide the treble detail also adds to the stage aspect. Orbit is a good cable but is picky about what earphone it likes. 

OS849 is much more versatile and I find it meshes with more iems than the Orbit. Give the OS849 a try.


----------



## Wes S

Dsnuts said:


> I would go with the OS849. That seems to be what your looking for. It is thicker cored cable so will retain mids presence possibly adding fullness. 68% copper so it will have the bass you like and the silver aspect will not hide the treble detail also adds to the stage aspect. Orbit is a good cable but is picky about what earphone it likes.
> 
> OS849 is much more versatile and I find it meshes with more iems than the Orbit. Give the OS849 a try.


The OS849 for the win again!  I am not surprised, and this cable gets my rec for pretty much any iem and situation.  If you are a cable guy, this cable is a must have for your collection.


----------



## claud W

mrphilibere said:


> Keep in mind that the Leo Plus will exacerbate the treble. It will not make it more harsh, but more present with more clarity/sparkle.


Just unboxed my Leo Plus and connected it to my Campfire Aras. Wow!! Yes we have clear sparkly treble but its great. I am 72 years old and to my treble deficient ears the combo sounds so right . DAP is new A&K SE 200 using the AKM DAC. Talk about your soundstage!!!!!!! I gotta get another one for my 4.4 DAPs.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 3, 2020)

Just for you guys. You saw it here first. Introducing Penon OSG


PENON OSG
Type-4 Litz configuration
Material: High purity single crystal copper silver-plated wire mixed with graphene
Number of cores: 4 strands, single strand is 71 cores
Sheath: environmental protection transparent PVC
Configuration: Carbon fiber metal splitter and slider,The solder joint is silver--contained tin
Plug: Rhodium-plated plug
Cable length: 1.2M


----------



## Wes S

Dsnuts said:


> Just for you guys. You saw it here first. Introducing Penon OSG
> 
> PENON OSG
> Type-4 Litz configuration
> ...


Nice!  If it comes in 4.4mm, I will be buying one.


----------



## Dsnuts

I will be getting a set so I will let folks know how it is.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 9, 2020)

OOooo Soooo shinny!
These got to me fairly quick. I very well might be the first to try these. Penon OSG in the house. O.S.G. stands for O. OCC high purity Copper. S silver plating. G graphene?
So you guys are looking for a new type of hybrid and I am certain the first of it's type. On the surface looks a lot like the OS849 cable Silver plating but within them wires they managed to get some Graphene which is a carbon based material intertwined. How I have no idea. Rhodium plated plugs using silver solder.

First earphone to get the treatment was the Mofasest Trio which has a good solid highly detailed signature. These seem to specialize in sound separation. I do hear the SPC aspect of the cables but definition of the sonics are unparalleled. Clean black background allows for better note definition. Penon seem to be very proud of what they accomplished with these. Cutting edge new cable from Penon folks.

I am gonna get to know this one and will report back on how they do with some of my other earphones. Can't wait to try my Solaris with these.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok so I got a good few hours of testing various earphones with the OSG. So as always the effects of cables are subtle. What I noticed with all the earphones I attached them to. 
Mofasest Trio, Dunu Luna, ISN H40, CA Solaris. These don't thicken the sonic notes like some cables. What these cables do however is clearly have an effect on note separation due to the cleaner background. Imaging is what these earphones are about. I noticed music notes have better distinction/ definition. Very interesting.  

It is different than lets say a good pure silver cable which has more of an effect on the upper registers while tightening bass. I would imagine a pure silver with graphene would yield a super silver effect. 

Since it seems to be mostly SPC stock tuning is right there but what it does is separates each instrument, vocals and I noticed in treble notes better cleaner separation. Earphones that image well from the get go. Goes up one more level with these cables. Crazy. SPC was a good choice to integrate graphene as again your stock sound tuning is evident but that clear separation is what is with these cables. That note distinction makes bass notes stand out gives better roundness to bass, makes vocals pop, makes the treble end cleaner more precise.  

Huge props to Penon for figuring out how to make Graphene work in a cable environment. I will keep trying more earphones as I get to know this cable but so far so good. These seem to be a bit like the OS849 but takes it one notch further adding a blacker background with that imaging ability.


----------



## pippen99

Has our definition of mid-price IEM cables been redefined?  These are EXPENSIVE!


----------



## Dsnuts

Sure. These aren't cheap but we are talking about the world of boutique cables. Penon's cables are no different than what you would get from the high end manufacturers of cables.

What do you think would cost folks if lets say Effect Audio came up with this exact cable? For example.

As far as I know Penon probably are the first to integrate graphene in a cable. It must have taken them a lot of trial and error to figure this one out.


----------



## pippen99

Take another look at the title of the thread.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 9, 2020)

Ya these are mid priced. I would say anything up to about $500 would be in the category. If your looking for more affordable cheaper cables. This is the thread to look at.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low-end-cheap-generic-otherwise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/

So I don't know if you seen something like this.


 Effect Audio Horus Octa. RP of wait for it.. $2,999.00 very affordable for IEM cable.

More power to folks that buy these types of cables but even if I got Elon Musk money I would never buy something like this. lol.


----------



## roygbiv6

I've been looking forward to get your thoughts on this graphene one @Dsnuts . I nearly ordered the OS849 but though id hold off until you had time to check it out.

I regard these as mid price cables even though they are not cheap. There are some crazy priced cables out there. The Leo+ should be in the bang for buck thread as even though it is expensive it is an absolute steal.


----------



## pippen99

I was basing my comments on your previous reviews: CS819-$49-55, GS849-$169, ISN GC4-$189, OS849-$119, ISN CU4-$149.
I thought that was the range that was considered midpriced.  My bad I guess.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 9, 2020)

Agreed Leo Plus is a superb cable. That bang for buck thread is really for cables in the budget realm of cables. There are some truly great cables you can buy for dirt cheap now a days. I got a 4 core pure silver cable from NiceHCK for example that costs $20. It sounds every bit as good as more expensive silver cables.

This thread is for guys that want a step up from the budget finds on that thread. I would say OS849 is a very safe cable to get and is extremely versatile. That is a great cable for the money. I am just getting to know the new OSG and the price difference is pretty substantial from the OS849.

I can't say the OSG has the same type of value as the OS849 but it does seem to be catering toward more discriminating enthusiasts that want that distinction. I am going to get to know the OSG real well here and I will post my results soon. In the mean while if your in the need for another excellent cable I will say the OS849 you just can't go wrong with.

I haven't heard an earphone I have attached that cable to, that it didn't consistently provide excellent sonics for.


----------



## Dsnuts

pippen99 said:


> I was basing my comments on your previous reviews: CS819-$49-55, GS849-$169, ISN GC4-$189, OS849-$119, ISN CU4-$149.
> I thought that was the range that was considered midpriced.  My bad I guess.



I think sub $200 obviously has the best value proposition but once you start looking into more exotic materials. The Leo plus for example has palladium cores and in the case of the OSG has graphene. Then prices will be reflective.  We aren't abandoning that price segment in fact all the cables I post about on this thread I actually use on my earphones. 

In the whole scheme of cable land however. Something that cost sub $500 is more closer to mid fi category. Similar to IEMs basically.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I had a night of run in on the cable and it is more clear to me this morning what the OSG specialty is and why they cost like they do. I have them connected to my Solaris and using my Shanling M6 pro. What the graphene aspect of the cables seems to do is increase note separation like previously mentined. SPC is what you would expect but adding graphene to the mix now yeilds something like a super defined SPC is another way to decribe it. It is not just one part of the sound tuning that the cables seem to enhance but the entire tuning has this effect. Earphones sound more dynamic as a result. Bass is more defined throwing out a bigger punch, a more solid rumble. Mid bands vocals are highlighted and has better clarity, treble notes have better roundness and definition. Anything with good treble presence becomes even better due to how clear the treble notes are. Jazz with high hat rides sound astounding due to the treble definition. 

Using the OSG is like lifting a slight veil from your earphones.


----------



## Wes S

Dsnuts said:


> So I had a night of run in on the cable and it is more clear to me this morning what the OSG specialty is and why they cost like they do. I have them connected to my Solaris and using my Shanling M6 pro. What the graphene aspect of the cables seems to do is increase note separation like previously mentined. SPC is what you would expect but adding graphene to the mix now yeilds something like a super defined SPC is another way to decribe it. It is not just one part of the sound tuning that the cables seem to enhance but the entire tuning has this effect. Earphones sound more dynamic as a result. Bass is more defined throwing out a bigger punch, a more solid rumble. Mid bands vocals are highlighted and has better clarity, treble notes have better roundness and definition. Anything with good treble presence becomes even better due to how clear the treble notes are. Jazz with high hat rides sound astounding due to the treble definition.
> 
> Using the OSG is like lifting a slight veil from your earphones.


Nice bro!  Sounds like another cable, I am going to add to my collection.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 10, 2020)

Well the idea of graphene. I mean who would have thought a carbon based material would have an effect on sound. I can tell they did a crap ton of R n D just to figure this one out. The reaction I am getting from the other threads are.

For reals? One guy just came out and asked if Beryllium is next. I was expecting that one.

As you know when something new goes public. People will be in disbelief. I was told these cables sell for higher in China. They are proud of this one. The workmanship is like all of their cables. Very premium but as far as I know Penon is the first to bring out a cable with graphene in it so it does show innovation in the cable realm. I can see these cables leading to a line of cables with the use of graphene. A silver based one perhaps. How about one with palladium alloy.  I suppose all in due time.


----------



## pippen99

This maybe the first iem cable.  I have not heard of another.  Cerious Technologies has been making I/Cs, power cables and speaker cables for some time.  I have a graphene power cable on my streamer and am contemplating one for my new regenerator.  Very well constructed.


----------



## Wes S

Dsnuts said:


> Well the idea of graphene. I mean who would have thought a carbon based material would have an effect on sound. I can tell they did a crap ton of R n D just to figure this one out. The reaction I am getting from the other threads are.
> 
> For reals? One guy just came out and asked if Beryllium is next. I was expecting that one.
> 
> As you know when something new goes public. People will be in disbelief. I was told these cables sell for higher in China. They are proud of this one. The workmanship is like all of their cables. Very premium but as far as I know Penon is the first to bring out a cable with graphene in it so it does show innovation in the cable realm. I can see these cables leading to a line of cables with the use of graphene. A silver based one perhaps. How about one with palladium alloy.  I suppose all in due time.


Well I for one, am looking forward to a beryllium infused cable, but for now that graphene is quite interesting.  There are always gonna be doubters that either can't afford the new product or for that matter hear worth a crap, so I wouldn't worry about that man.  I get the same crap, when I recommend a new tube.  I know tubes like you know cables, so I know how it goes.  Keep up the killer work!  I am looking forward to hearing the OSG soon, and continue to be impressed with Penon.


----------



## osiris1

Dsnuts said:


> Agreed Leo Plus is a superb cable. That bang for buck thread is really for cables in the budget realm of cables. There are some truly great cables you can buy for dirt cheap now a days. I got a 4 core pure silver cable from NiceHCK for example that costs $20. It sounds every bit as good as more expensive silver cables.
> 
> This thread is for guys that want a step up from the budget finds on that thread. I would say OS849 is a very safe cable to get and is extremely versatile. That is a great cable for the money. I am just getting to know the new OSG and the price difference is pretty substantial from the OS849.
> 
> ...



what's the OSG compared to the Leo Plus?


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 10, 2020)

Good question. Leo Plus has its foundation based on silver which adds a nice uptick in resolution for your earphones. So it will be more dedicated for treble extension, stage and detail. Earphones with a fuller sound, warm tilt in tone will do exceptionally well with the Leo Plus. Leo plus is not recommended for neutral earphones with an already detailed treble end. Leo Plus is excellent at bass as well actually which is not too common for silver based cables.

OSG I feel is more versatile than the Leo Plus as its foundation is more SPC than Silver which is mostly made of Crystal copper. Sound separation is excellent on both cables but OSG kinda specializes in it. The OSG wont change the balancing on your earphones but they will separate the 3 zones of sound clearly and have a blacker space making room for aspects of the tuning to come through. On my Solaris, I went from the GS849 cable to the OSG and there was an immediate uptick in treble clarity, vocal clarity and bass authority. And the GS849 is not a weak sauce cable either.  SPC cables are more versatile as it has elements of silver, copper and now in the OSG graphene. I think the Leo plus will win in treble extension but overall I would give the nod to the OSG for better versatility. It can be used on more than just warmer earphones the sound enhancements seem to be uniform for every earphone I have attached to it. Warm to neutral and everything in between .

I will do a more closer head to head comparison between these two cables when I get a chance but so far I am very impressed with the capabilities of Penons newest cable.


----------



## Dsnuts

So out of my own curiosity I went back n forth from the OS849 to the OSG something like 4X in a row and what I initially thought about the OSG being a super SPC cable was correct. I do notice a natural sound expansion in stage as well. With that sound expansion again the individual details from trebles to the bass end was clearly more separated on the OSG. Very similar tonality and emphasis on the sonics but the OSG clearly has a leg up on instrument separation from the OS849. 

It is like going from a 2.1 channel to a 5.1 channel speaker set up. The best way to describe it.  

So is getting some extra in the way of instrument separation and definition worth the price premium? That depends on if you feel this is the aspect of sound you want to enhance from your earphones. So basically the OSG will give similar emphasis on tone and sonics to the OS849 but that added sound separation makes a higher end earphone sound even more higher end if that makes sense.


----------



## mrphilibere

Dsnuts said:


> So out of my own curiosity I went back n forth from the OS849 to the OSG something like 4X in a row and what I initially thought about the OSG being a super SPC cable was correct. I do notice a natural sound expansion in stage as well. With that sound expansion again the individual details from trebles to the bass end was clearly more separated on the OSG. Very similar tonality and emphasis on the sonics but the OSG clearly has a leg up on instrument separation from the OS849.
> 
> It is like going from a 2.1 channel to a 5.1 channel speaker set up. The best way to describe it.
> 
> So is getting some extra in the way of instrument separation and definition worth the price premium? That depends on if you feel this is the aspect of sound you want to enhance from your earphones. So basically the OSG will give similar emphasis on tone and sonics to the OS849 but that added sound separation makes a higher end earphone sound even more higher end if that makes sense.



Do you think it would be a nice cable for the U12T ? I'm currently using the Leo Plus and love it even if it makes the sound brighter. The added space and separation is so nice. I was thinking of trying the CEMA's super copper with gold and silver plating but here comes the OSG...


----------



## rahessar

I am looking for cable for andromeda 2020. I will Play it with ibasso dx160. Please provide your recommendation along with link to order.


----------



## Dsnuts

mrphilibere said:


> Do you think it would be a nice cable for the U12T ? I'm currently using the Leo Plus and love it even if it makes the sound brighter. The added space and separation is so nice. I was thinking of trying the CEMA's super copper with gold and silver plating but here comes the OSG...



For the U12T I would try a UPOCC copper based cable. Be it CEMA and I suppose OSG would be a good option without turning the earphone to be more brighter than the Leo Plus. If you want to add a bit of warmth and retain the spacious sound UPOCC is a higher grade of copper that can do that for you and not add too much in the way of treble extension like the Leo Plus. Gold kinda limits staging a touch for some reason. Look on CEMA site for their UPOCC 8 core copper. Sometimes simple is better than going fancy. And certainly the OSG will be a good option in that it does have some silver in it to retain all the detail of the U12T. 



rahessar said:


> I am looking for cable for andromeda 2020. I will Play it with ibasso dx160. Please provide your recommendation along with link to order.



Try a OS849 https://penonaudio.com/penon-os849.html


----------



## mrphilibere

Dsnuts said:


> For the U12T I would try a UPOCC copper based cable. Be it CEMA and I suppose OSG would be a good option without turning the earphone to be more brighter than the Leo Plus. If you want to add a bit of warmth and retain the spacious sound UPOCC is a higher grade of copper that can do that for you and not add too much in the way of treble extension like the Leo Plus. Gold kinda limits staging a touch for some reason. Look on CEMA site for their UPOCC 8 core copper. Sometimes simple is better than going fancy. And certainly the OSG will be a good option in that it does have some silver in it to retain all the detail of the U12T.
> 
> 
> 
> Try a OS849 https://penonaudio.com/penon-os849.html



Thanks for the explanation and the suggestion. I already own the CEMA's 175. Isn't it an hybrid cable with UPOCC copper in it?


----------



## Dsnuts

I suppose if you have the 175 which is half UPOCC. You can go for the OSG for something completely new. OSG will add that sound separation without brightening the sonics. Some might perceive treble to have more emphasis but upon careful listening. It is due to the distinction of the treble region as well as the other regions of the tuning that might seem like it but in reality the OSG cable does an awesome job at enhancing what earphones do best in their tuning emphasis by adding to it that distinct note presentation. 

You might as well go for something different than what you have. 175 cable I like a lot but in the end wasn't so versatile for me. I think it leans more toward the silver aspect of tuning more so than the copper for some reason. It wasn't a good match for my Solaris as it sounded more leaner than I would have liked. I do use it on my Andro S though since it added that treble sparkle back to the sonics with stage.


----------



## Dsnuts

OSG cable is mostly copper based so bass authority is very good on this cable. Mids emphasis is highlighted and treble has even better clarity. Adds to these aspects a natural expansion of stage with a blacker background. 

I am certain Penon pricing reflects on how they view these cables and how they rank among others. As I stated earlier due to the strengths of the cable I feel it will bring a higher end tuning even more higher end. Which is what some of you guys might be looking for.


----------



## mrphilibere

I came to realize that the U12T are kinda picky with cables. I haven't found one cable that enhance "everything". It comes at the price of sacrificing something. The Leo Plus is nice, but it removes some "weight" to the sound. I don't like the 175's effect on treble. The CEMA's super copper cable is nice but I feel like I miss some space in the stage.

Well, the search continues


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya those earphones do seem a bit picky. My zeus was like that and in the end ISN CU4 tamed the upper registers where the tuning was more coherent for me adding some fullness to the sound in the process. 

reason why I initially suggested UPOCC is it has that fullness of sound. And doesnt change up the tuning to a large degree. Can I ask you what type of cable came with your earphones. Might be a clue into the type of cable you should be looking at.


----------



## mrphilibere

They came with the "premium cable" from 64 Audio. I think it's a 4 cores SPC.


----------



## Dsnuts

OSG is mostly a SPC cable. Usually higher end earphones are tuned with inclued cables so SPC it is. I would look at SPC variants to retain their signature.


----------



## mrphilibere

Good, I'll check it out!

Did you see the new Chime series / Palace class from CEMA? They aren't cheap but they look interesting. I'm not sure if I can post a link here so you can use these keywors to find them on Ali: Eagle sign: chime series upgrade cable


----------



## iron2k

mrphilibere said:


> They came with the "premium cable" from 64 Audio. I think it's a 4 cores SPC.


haha yup, not premium at all. I'm usign ISN GC4 with Tia Trio and it add some warmth and slam in the low end but I still need to get Penon OS849 and see how it goes.


----------



## Facta

What might be the best cable for A12t?
Was considering Hulk or Blanche.


----------



## Dsnuts

Facta said:


> What might be the best cable for A12t?
> Was considering Hulk or Blanche.




I read the A12t is a darker sounding earphone. What would you like more or less of on the tuning. Blanche is a pure silver cable and those will add stage, detail and more treble presence while leaning out the bass a touch and might affect the mids tuning as well. The Hulk I believe is a single crystal copper based cable should thicken the sound a touch and smooth out the treble, retain detail and possibly add more weight to the bass end as well. 

For darker sounding earphones. Something with silver in it is a good way to go but if you want to retain that bass end copper is really. Or if you want to go middle ground you can try something like an OS849 or the recent OSG. Both these are SPC type cables so you are getting both of silver copper and in the case of the OSG graphene which if you read my description of that that does might be to your liking.


----------



## Facta

Dsnuts said:


> I read the A12t is a darker sounding earphone. What would you like more or less of on the tuning. Blanche is a pure silver cable and those will add stage, detail and more treble presence while leaning out the bass a touch and might affect the mids tuning as well. The Hulk I believe is a single crystal copper based cable should thicken the sound a touch and smooth out the treble, retain detail and possibly add more weight to the bass end as well.
> 
> For darker sounding earphones. Something with silver in it is a good way to go but if you want to retain that bass end copper is really. Or if you want to go middle ground you can try something like an OS849 or the recent OSG. Both these are SPC type cables so you are getting both of silver copper and in the case of the OSG graphene which if you read my description of that that does might be to your liking.





Thank you. I was hoping to retain the original signature of A12t more or less the same. But if there is any particular upgrade cable that brings out details even better and maybe expand sound stage as much as possible too, I might opt for it. Not a big bass-head nor a treble-lover, in particular. They say A12t cab be clinical. I was hoping it could be musical too to enjoy on the go, while not mixing sound at location, with a different cable. Better detail retrieval and bigger sound stage without the overall signature becoming too tweaked away from its original tuning. Would appreciate any recommendation.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 12, 2020)

I keep on recommending the OS849 since it doesn't cost much and is a mix of silver and crystal copper. If you go pure silver you will get that detail and stage but at the cost of making the tuning a bit more clinical in the process. If you go pure copper that will smooth out the stock detail a touch and might add some fullness to the sonics overall. A dark sounding earphone and pure copper is not really a good match but you want some of that copper to retain the stock tuning. It seems you need a cable that does both. SPC cables are a good solid upgrade since it has both.  If you want the best sound separation and are willing to spend a bit for a more distinct sounding A12T the OSG. I would go with which ever cable you can afford. I think either one is a good way to go.


----------



## Facta

Dsnuts said:


> I keep on recommending the OS849 since it doesn't cost much and is a mix of silver and crystal copper. If you go pure silver you will get that detail and stage but at the cost of making the tuning a bit more clinical in the process. If you go pure copper that will smooth out the stock detail a touch and might add some fullness to the sonics overall. A dark sounding earphone and pure copper is not really a good match but you want some of that copper to retain the stock tuning. It seems you need a cable that does both. SPC cables are a good solid upgrade since it has both.  If you want the best sound separation and are willing to spend a bit for a more distinct sounding A12T the OSG. I would go with which ever cable you can afford. I think either one is a good way to go.





Thank you so much. Quite helpful. SPC must be the way to go. Will check out OSG.


----------



## Dsnuts

OSG cable is brand new to the scene and if you read my initial impressions of them here on this thread. It has quickly become one of my favorite cables. The great thing about the OSG is that it is consistent in what it does for every earphone I have tried it on. 5 thus far. It is interesting that you mention you want to keep that stock tuning in tact. That is what the cable does but you will most certainly notice better instrument separation AKA detail from this cable. I did a head to head comparison of the OS849 cable. And the OS849 seems to smooth out notes from a tune vs the OSG which separates everything your hearing. Don't know if it is due to the blacker background that is letting music have better distinction or if that is what graphene implementation does but it is magical once you got that cable on your earphone and just let the cable play music for a day. 

OS849 due to the thickness of the cable does add a touch of fullness to the sonics but the OSG is definitely a premium SPC cable and with that graphene as experimental and cutting edge as that sounds does make a difference. OS849 again for the price is a crazy value cable. However that added graphene on the OSG adds distinction to tracks from your tunes you wont get from a stock SPC cable. Be it vocal performance, guitar strums, to cymbal rides, bass kicks. Sound seems to have not only more distinction but a better dynamic range due to that distinction. This cable doesn't mask anything in the tuning but rather highlights it. 

If you think about it. Isn't that what we want in a cable in the first place?


----------



## Devodonaldson

Dsnuts said:


> I am certainly not expecting a cable like the OS849 on a $300 earphone. Unless the earphone themselves are RP of $200 and they wanted a premium iem for the $300 price point. I know just a handful of manufacturers that actually include optimized cables. Dunu and Ibasso comes to mind. Otherwise the majority of cables that come with IEMs gets to collect dust.
> 
> Larger companies are guilty of the same thing. Campfire Audio for example. The cable the comes with their Andromedas. Their litz cable is a joke for an IEM your paying a $1100 for. Solaris was no different. Didnt help they put a metal wire for ear guides in the cable itself.


I definitely noticed a lack of low end oomph, compared to $50 OCC cables I bought off of eBay.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 12, 2020)

Don't know what cable your referring to. Aha your talking about stock included cables on earphones. Ya. Just about anything aftermarket wise actually ends up being better.


----------



## claud W

Broke in my new Fiio FD 1 IEMs with ISN SC4. After 100 hours or so, they are a dynamic duo on my A & K SE 200 and my HiBy R 3 Pro Saber.


----------



## Dsnuts

OSG review up. These have officially become my top cable. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/pe...pc-iem-cables.24554/reviews#item-review-24127


----------



## newtophones07

Dsnuts said:


> OSG review up. These have officially become my top cable. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/pe...pc-iem-cables.24554/reviews#item-review-24127



Nice review.  My only issue with penon cables, is I wish there braids were a little tighter. It would make the width of the wire a tad smaller.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think there is a fine line between tightness and how thick cus if they wound up the cables tighter it would cause the cables to be more stiffer in the process. These guys were able to figure out how to get graphene infused in the cores. I am certain they figured out how to get the right twist going on. I can't imagine the man hours it took to figure out how to do what these guys did to make the OSG.


----------



## Facta

Dsnuts said:


> OSG review up. These have officially become my top cable. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/pe...pc-iem-cables.24554/reviews#item-review-24127



The only gripe I have about most upgrade cables is the nude look. Be it silver or copper or a mix, too bright a look in the sun. Could you suggest a good seller of taut black sleeves that can go around these?


----------



## Dsnuts

I did a review of the Blocc UPOCC cables from NiceHCK

Very good for the price https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ni...s?spm=a2g0s.imconversation.0.0.244a3e5fQCfRcx




C4-1 is a good SPC cable from them which look similar.


----------



## Facta

Dsnuts said:


> I did a review of the Blocc UPOCC cables from NiceHCK
> 
> Very good for the price https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ni...s?spm=a2g0s.imconversation.0.0.244a3e5fQCfRcx
> 
> C4-1 is a good SPC cable from them which look similar.





Could you think of a simple black cable sleeve like this from any third party sellers that I can wrap around the shiny cables I own?


----------



## Wes S

Dsnuts said:


> OSG review up. These have officially become my top cable. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/pe...pc-iem-cables.24554/reviews#item-review-24127


Great review man!  Now I definitely have to add that cable to my collection.  As always, keep up the great work, and it's much appreciated.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh dang jus saw this listing. These cables are excellent silver cables in a thick 8 core configuration. Guy is selling his for half off at $100. Excellent deal for someone looking for a silver cable 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/isn-ag8-cable-2-pin-3-5mm.928917/


----------



## Devodonaldson

Dsnuts said:


> Great impressions. Love the Leo Plus. Once you start using the new cable for a while and then switch back to 175 is when you will notice the differences more so.


Been reading through thread. Looking for cable for my Audeze LCDi4 to use with my Sony Zx500, and other things. I have fiio LC RE for my Solaris and love it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dsnuts

I took a good read about the LCDI4. Seems to be detailed earphone. I would assume you want to keep the stock signature. I am thinking more higher end copper cable for that one. Don't know if silver is needed or would it be a good match. You might want to ask the high end cable thread some of the folks there might be able to help but. My gut feeling is something like a CEMA electro acousti UPOCC cable in 8 cores. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...g0o.store_home.productList_48890767.subject_2


----------



## Dsnuts

So I ended up getting a great deal on these cables. 


GU craftsman cables. These are custom made to order cables from a vendor on Aliexpress. I remembered about these from an older post and review by @hakuzen 
And these cables are indeed GU craftsmans https://www.aliexpress.com/store/3879013?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000061.1.6384728f9iAItt

I was looking at headfi sales threads and found these for sale from a guy that has been trying to sell them. Of course headfi don't know much about these. Only been mentioned by a few folks here. Got them for $25 a piece basically. Guy was giving these away.  The left one is actually a pure silver cable the other one is a higher end copper $130 value for the silver and about $120 value for the copper.  

Guy seems to have only a handful of materials he uses to make these custom cables. Very nice workmanship and quality. I got the silver one on the Orb and the copper on the new DUNU SA3 which is more a neutral tuned earphone. Sometimes you get lucky and find $130 cables for $25. Of course you gotta know what your looking at.  Oh I got a balanced Fiio cable in the process for about $10. The Fiio cable isnt half bad either.


----------



## Wes S

Dsnuts said:


> So I ended up getting a great deal on these cables.
> 
> 
> GU craftsman cables. These are custom made to order cables from a vendor on Aliexpress. I remembered about these from an older post and review by @hakuzen
> ...


I had my eye one those, but need 4.4.  Glad that you got them!


----------



## Sunstealer

Ordered a Satin Audio Hyperion 8W and a Penon OS849 for my Tux5, TRI I3 and an incoming OG Solaris. Please let this be an end to it


----------



## Wes S

Sunstealer said:


> Ordered a Satin Audio Hyperion 8W and a Penon OS849 for my Tux5, TRI I3 and an incoming OG Solaris. Please let this be an end to it


Nice!   I own both those cables, and love them both.  They each have their strengths, and sound quite different despite both being 8 wire spc.


----------



## domiji

Hello,

I own a set of Campfire Audio Solaris with the ALO Audio Reference 8 cable. 

What do you think would be an upgrade over the Reference cable? 

I thought about the new Palace series from CEMA with Palladium. But I don't know if this really worth to try compared to the ALO .

Thanks a lot


----------



## Dsnuts

Never tried the reference 8 so I have no idea if the Penon OSG would be an upgrade on that or not but that is what I am using on the Solaris. Love this cable with my Solaris. I have tried easily over 20 different cables on it and none has been like the OSG 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-osg-graphene-infused-spc-iem-cables.24554/reviews


----------



## domiji

Thank you  

Did anyone experienced the new Palladium cables from CEMA?


----------



## claud W

Looking for a $500 and under cable for my Moondrop Blessing 2 IEMs. What are you using guys?


----------



## pippen99

I see Norne in your signature.  I use a Therium for my Noble Sage and a Silvergarde S for my IMR R2 Aten.  Sorry, I can't speak to the Moondrop specifically but Trevor's cables work well across a wide spectrum of manufacturers.


----------



## Dsnuts

claud W said:


> Looking for a $500 and under cable for my Moondrop Blessing 2 IEMs. What are you using guys?






Penon GS849. Excellent synergy with the Moondrop Blessing 2


----------



## hakuzen

claud W said:


> Looking for a $500 and under cable for my Moondrop Blessing 2 IEMs. What are you using guys?


i'm using high quality up-occ copper and silver hybrid cables with blessing (1): cable 175 of my database, from CEMA electro acousti, and Effect Audio Vogue Grandioso (cable 234).
they both ensure to preserve the neutrality and naturalness of blessing, along with their extension, soundstage, and great resolution.


----------



## hakuzen

domiji said:


> Thank you
> 
> Did anyone experienced the new Palladium cables from CEMA?


i got both, gs series gold+palladium plated up-occ, and palladium+gold+silver+copper alloy, but can't measure nor try them yet. i hope to test them during next month


----------



## hakuzen (Sep 1, 2020)

added effect audio vogue series cables to the database. impressed with these ultra light cables.


*230*, *232*, *234*. effect audio vogue series.
these are the budget line from a very reputed brand from Singapore.
links: https://www.effectaudio.com/vogue-series.html






in these models, they also use up-occ litz wires, my fav, but with a more refined geometry and other innovations: triple size of strands into each core, like famous cardas clear light but adding kevlar fibers in the center to improve durability; golden ratio dispersion, which should help to avoid some undesired harmonics; ultraflexi sleeve; very light and ergonomic (flatten surfaces) plugs (jack, termination plugs, and splitter).




i'm going to compare these cables with the equivalent cema electro acousti cables, to check if these innovations make a noticeable improvement.

it is difficult to notice the subtle sound differences between such high quality cables, so it could be bias, but i think there are higher dynamics and very slightly deeper soundstage, blacker background, which helps with imaging, separation, and microdetails. tried with hifiman ananda and moondrop blessing. the new geometry is a success in my opinion.
about resistance and capacitance, these cables (4 cores) are true 26awg per signal, so their conductivity are closer to 8 cores versions of cema cables than to 4 cores versions (28awg), while their parallel capacitance is closer to 4 cores versions, which is great.
i think that cema eagle plugs are higher quality than the minimal versions sported in this vogue series, but the counterpart is that vogue cables result extremely light (check the weight) and comfortable (thanks to the flat surfaces, frequent un/plugging is easier for me; the plastic chin slider does its job).
the cables are very flexible, and didn't notice microphonics.
considering all this, and comparing the prices (remember effect audio makes discounts from time to time), these cables are now my favorites, in par, if not better, than my favorite cema cables.


*234*. ea vogue grandioso upocc cu+ag lz 4c (silv+cop,ea,M)
2 cores of up-occ copper litz + 2 cores of up-occ silver litz, triple-size and golden ratio dispersion, 26AWG per core/signal, woven kevlan fibers inside, ultraflexi (kind of PE?) sheath available colors: transparent sleeve (copper and silver colors), black sleeve for copper cores (black and silver colors).
2.5mm jack, 2pins:.179..202..203..169 mΩ..[15.4g]..81..80 pF..[119cm]
outer diameter: 4.2mm. length from splitter: 39cm.
resistance measurements suggest silver cores are used in left- and right+. not an issue in balanced cables.

perception of tonality is extended, balanced and natural, like with 175. copper helps with bass (impactful, good extension and bass rumble while very well textured), and silver helps with treble (good extension and body, airy and sparkling but keeping naturalness). they are the most neutral and balanced cables i've tried (they don't alter the tonal signature), without loosing detail (all the frequencies along the instruments ringing are perceived even, smooth, no holes nor peaks), thanks to the exceptional soundstage and black background.
i think the way both cables achieve highs preservation is different. guess that AuAg (silver) strands in 175 results brighter than silver strands of 234 if same thickness, while 234 gets same brightness due to the thinner inner strands while controlling undesired harmonics between strands thanks to golden ratio dispersion. but these are pure guessings...
voices, both male (low mids) and female (upper mids), keep a good body; they are not located in front, there is some distance thanks to the deep soundstage, but all the details are preserved and noticed.
very difficult to find differences with 175, but maybe 234 has got a bit higher dynamics, blacker background.

this is my actual *favorite hybrid* cable and favorite absolute cable from all i've tried, together with 175 (cema electro acousti).


















wire comparison with 175 (right). 234 has got thinner sleeve, and thicker wire (due to center kevlar fibers, plus overall thicker wire).
about copper wire, outer strands look similar diameter than strands of 175, inner strands will be thinner. silver strands of 175 are thicker than outer strands of 234, and much thicker than inner strands.






*230*. ea vogue maestro upocc cu lz 4c (copper,ea,M)
4 cores of up-occ copper litz, triple-size and golden ratio dispersion, 26AWG per core/signal, woven kevlan fibers inside, ultraflexi (kind of PE?) sheath available colors: transparent and black.
2.5mm jack, 2pins:.170..182..178..172 mΩ..[14.9g]..80..79 pF..[118cm]
outer diameter: 4.2mm. length from splitter: 38cm.

perception of tonality is balanced and natural, like 171. up-occ wires are more balanced than many other copper cables, because they don't eat the highs. impactful bass, well extended, bass rumble, while well textured and controlled (but not as much as 234). maybe a bit darker, but not much, than 234.
very difficult to find differences with 171. maybe slightly deeper stage and blacker background, but it could be bias..

this is my actual *favorite copper* cable together with 171 (cema electro acousti).

















wire comparison with 171 (right in first pic, left in second pic). 230 has got thinner sleeve, and thicker wire (due to center kevlar fibers, plus overall thicker wire). you can notice some of the thinner inner strands in the second pic.












*232*. ea vogue virtuoso upocc spz lz 4c (silver,ea,M)
4 cores of up-occ silver plated copper litz, triple-size and golden ratio dispersion, 26AWG per core/signal, woven kevlan fibers inside, ultraflexi (kind of PE?) sheath available colors: transparent and black.
2.5mm jack, 2pins:.190..169..169..178 mΩ..[15.1g]..82..81 pF..[118cm]
outer diameter: 4.2mm. length from splitter: 38cm.

perception of tonality is clearly brighter than 230 and 234, due to tighter bass (less bass rumble and extension, but very well textured) and to airier and sparkler upper mids and treble. it's curious that silver plated up-occ copper is way brighter than up-occ pure silver. the result is not as natural as 234 nor 230. maybe because i tested it using an slightly bright DAC+amplifier (xduoo x20) and slightly bright headphones (hifiman ananda), i much prefer 234 and even 230. but this cable can be used with dark combos which like some more treble energy.
soundstage and background noise are in par with other quality up-occ litz wires. upper mids, female voices, look forwarder than in 234 & 230.
i don't own many silver plated cables (not my cup of tea), and didn't compare this cable with 128 (one of the best spc cables i've tested); will do it when i get some more time, but due to quality up-occ wire (stage and background) and lightness, this is my *favorite silver plated copper* cable at this moment. very good for dark combos.


----------



## Wes S

hakuzen said:


> added effect audio vogue series cables to the database. impressed with these ultra light cables.
> 
> 
> *230*, *232*, *234*. effect audio vogue series.
> ...


Killer post!


----------



## Wes S

Where is this database or list of all these cables with numbers?


----------



## claud W

Dsnuts said:


> Penon GS849. Excellent synergy with the Moondrop Blessing 2


Well, let's see. I have a GS849 connected to my Moondrop KXXS. I have an extra OS849.  Would the OS849 work well with the Moondrop KXXS. If so then I am good except I need the new OSG for my CA Solaris SE.
Thanks Guys!!


----------



## domiji

Wes S said:


> Where is this database or list of all these cables with numbers?



Oh yes! I would love to see the list


----------



## iron2k

Wes S said:


> Where is this database or list of all these cables with numbers?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/


----------



## hakuzen (Aug 28, 2020)

Wes S said:


> Killer post!





Wes S said:


> Where is this database or list of all these cables with numbers?





domiji said:


> Oh yes! I would love to see the list


thanks. it is in my signature:  Cables database


----------



## Dsnuts

New to the thread. Blingy but substantial. Yes fellas just when you thought it wasn't fashionable to dawn some bling around your neck 

Mr T shure thought it was the happening. Whats good for Mr T is good for you.


 GD849 more cables in the acclaimed 849 series of cables from Penon.
18K gold plating on a higher end OCC copper. Thick and substantial you know these will have some weight. Maybe the heaviest cable I have ever used. 

What does all that gold do for your sonics you may ask? Gold from my previous experience adds to an earphone a richer darker tone to the sonics. With the substantial weave process of the 849 cables. Adding perhaps the most depth of any cable I have ever used. Music sounds deep rich warm while adding a substantial amount of fullness.This one is much less about detail and more about getting them tones to be rich in nature, fuller grander in scale. 

This one is going to be more of a niche cable but for what it is. Earphones needing some musical injection these cables does just this. Bigger fuller with a rich body of sound. Will have more to add in my review of them once I get done writing about them.


----------



## Sunstealer

Received the OS849 a coupel of days ago. Well made, substantial but not a good fit into my kit. Every IEM I've tried has a similar timbre - lots of mids and treble, separation, great attack and resolution but absolutely neuters the bass. Even the Tux5 sounds thin! Never mind - I have a Satin Audio Hyperion coming. Maybe that will be a better link in my chain.


----------



## Wes S (Sep 4, 2020)

Sunstealer said:


> Received the OS849 a coupel of days ago. Well made, substantial but not a good fit into my kit. Every IEM I've tried has a similar timbre - lots of mids and treble, separation, great attack and resolution but absolutely neuters the bass. Even the Tux5 sounds thin! Never mind - I have a Satin Audio Hyperion coming. Maybe that will be a better link in my chain.


Interesting!  Just goes to show synergy is everything.  The OS849 definitely increases the bass on my K10U and smooths the highs, while increasing extension.   However, I don't like the OS849 on my Savant II, as it has a similar effect as you are experiencing.  I have the Hyperion 8 wire as well, and that is definitely a warmer cable, that pumps up the bass on every iem I own, while still adding good extension and stage, but not quite as much treble as the OS849.  I bet the Hyperion is gonna be a winner for you, and I look forward to hearing your results.  Satin Audio is a great company, that does not get the love they deserve.  I prefer Satin over some of the big names like Effect anyday.


----------



## CobraMan

FYI - there is a drop running for the Linsoul LSC08 cables right now - I ordered the MMCX/4.4mm version yesterday.  Due for delivery in October.

Specs look promising - will report resistance measurements when I get them and how they compare with my NiceHCK C16-3 and CT1 cables.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Progisus

Just ordered my second OS849. First one is on the Tia Fourte. Next one is going on the Legend X. I am liking the dark background and silky treble.


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

Looking for a new cable for the Fearless S8F.  I don't have any particular issues with the current sound I just need a 4.4.  I know this specific earphone was asked about rather recently but I am looking at more options.  I suppose if I had suggestions for sound improvements it would be a little more detail (I know they are insanely detailed but if there is a little more to get I want it).  Maybe a little more midrange.  And a cable on the lighter side.  I had an 8 core PW No.5 anniversary and it was too heavy for my taste.  This is what I have come up with so far but am certainly open to other suggestions.  Thank you in advance.
GC4
OS849
Fiery
CU4
Leo +


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 6, 2020)

I am thinking going with a nice SPC cable for you. If your willing to take a chance with the new Penon OSG cables. I know those are spendy but those will squeeze out every bit of detail you got going on with your monitor. It is at its base an SPC cable so it has OCC cores which should give you a bit of an uptick for mid range and enhance separation and detail for you. It is a 4 core cable so it isn't too thick but the sound is awesome with them cables. 

It has replaced my other cables for my Solaris as it does exactly what I just described for my Solaris.

Leo Plus will be similar but will enhance the treble end a bit more so than the OSG as it is more silver based.  I am thinking you need some copper in the mix there. Leo plus does really well with warmer monitors not so much detailed ones. Look into the OSG.


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

Dsnuts said:


> I am thinking going with a nice SPC cable for you. If your willing to take a chance with the new Penon OSG cables. I know those are spendy but those will squeeze out every bit of detail you got going on with your monitor. It is at its base an SPC cable so it has OCC cores which should give you a bit of an uptick for mid range and enhance separation and detail for you. It is a 4 core cable so it isn't too thick but the sound is awesome with them cables.
> 
> It has replaced my other cables for my Solaris as it does exactly what I just described for my Solaris.
> 
> Leo Plus will be similar but will enhance the treble end a bit more so than the OSG as it is more silver based.  I am thinking you need some copper in the mix there. Leo plus does really well with warmer monitors not so much detailed ones. Look into the OSG.



Thank you so much for the quick and detailed response.  I have no problems with trying a new cable or the price but I was curious why that one over the GC4, Fiery, and CU4. Which to my cable noob eyes looks all similar?


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

Also what are the differences between these two sites?
https://penon-official.com
and
https://penonaudio.com

Thank you


----------



## Dsnuts

FullBlownEargasam said:


> Thank you so much for the quick and detailed response.  I have no problems with trying a new cable or the price but I was curious why that one over the GC4, Fiery, and CU4. Which to my cable noob eyes looks all similar?



I am thinking what the cables will do for your earphone more so than how they look. CU4 is bulky even though they are only 4 cores but each core is very thick copper. A pure copper is not going to give you that transparency your looking for and the cable is probably the heaviest of the cables you mentioned. the GC4 is a nice copper cable but covered in gold. This is a thinner cable but due to that gold plating the price is up there and more so this being more of a niche cable the effects of how these will sound on your earphone again is probably not what your looking for. GC4 adds more of a musical rich tone to the sonics if that sounds appealing for you then these are a good option. GC4 does awesome with more neutral highly detailed earphones since it adds that richness to the tone of the earphone.  

OSG is a silver plated copper cable but with that graphene. I know that might sound experimental but the proof is in the sonics. It gives amazing sound separation while adding a touch of fullness with a more definition in each region of the sonics on the host IEM.  They cost like they do for a reason. Strictly again basing what your asking for OSG is what I would try using if I had your earphone. 



FullBlownEargasam said:


> Also what are the differences between these two sites?
> https://penon-official.com
> and
> https://penonaudio.com
> ...



Both are Penon sites you can get the cables on either one.


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

Thank you very much.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 6, 2020)

In a perfect world. There would be a shop near you where you can go and try out every cable your curious about with your favorite earphones to get that sound your looking for but unfortunately that is not possible. Cable synergy is a tough one with earphones since there are so many parameters that skew the sound to be tonally what we want.

Silver based cables will have the best transparency, stage and detail. Copper adds warmth and fullness in sonics. A combination there of is ideal for a more versatile type cable. I do know just based on my own testing the OSG is versatile but they consistently add that sound separation and detail from the earphones I tested them with. They are a permanent part of my Solaris but I would love to have several sets to use with my other earphones. You can buy both the CU4 and the GC4 for the price of one OSG but both of those cables are not at the level of the OSG unfortunately. 

You can try something like the OS849 and get a GC4 and see which cable you like on your earphone that is an option as well. You never know if these will do the trick. Since I dont own a fearless eaprhone I have no idea if these will be perfect synergy but I can tell you the OSG is the best Penon cable I have tried thus far as it is versatile but does some extraordinary sound separation and detail added to earphones that the other Penon cables does to a certain extent but not quite like the OSG.

Scrap the OS849 idea or any of the 849 cables as they are all thick and fairly heavy.  Which is actually an added perk of how they help throw out their given effects to the host earphone.  But since your looking for a lighter cable. OSG again comes to mind.


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

Thank you again for the further explanation.  I know I am in the wrong place to express this but I have aftermarket cables for almost every iem and headphone that I own.  Most of the time the reason was aesthetics, length (usually length), and connection.  I have only really heard a big difference in my HD800s cable that I upgraded to an Arctic cable.  After that experience I started to think that there could be sonic benefits to cables.  

In this case I love my S8Fs but I do want to use my DAP balanced so I am in the market for a new cable (I bought them used).  So I figured I would come here for some advice and I am going to take that advice.  I will either go with the GC4 or OSG.  I guess my only hesitation is that I could use the extra $100 elsewhere and I (because of hearing, source, or hardware) I may not hear a difference. But I will order one of the two and report back as I appreciate the time you spend helping others out.


----------



## Dsnuts

Hmm. You know like I was saying SPC cables might be what your looking for. I have a sneaking feeling the OS849 might be fairly close to the OSG in what your looking for but at $120. The cable is thicker but not a big deal to be honest. They aren't heavy per se but is a bit bulkier. It is an excellent silver plated copper cable. 68% copper and 32% silver.  

What I was saying about the bulk of them 849 cables makes them add some girth to your sonics, how you wanted some fuller mids and who don't like that. If you want to ultimately save some bucks and get a real bang for buck cable. While I still like the OSG for you I would get the OS849 instead of the GC4 cable. GC4 is very picky of the earphones it likes. Though I have a feeling it will work with your S8F but if you want a retain the treble extension and clarity, a bit of silver in the mix will do that for you. 

If the weight thing is important for you in a cable. Try out the GC4. It sounds like it might be a good match for your S8F, it will make them a bit more musical sounding as it adds a bit of richness from the gold. Either way I think you can save some money and both are excellent quality.


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

I think the only cable I have ever tried that was too heavy for me was the PW No.5 anniversary 8 wire.  I would imagine that is a heavy cable in the world of cables.  I can't imagine anything heavier so I would only say extremely heavy cables are not something I am looking for.  If we take that out of the equation and only focus on clarity and musicality without extending the highs would that change your opinion on what I should get?


----------



## Dsnuts

Try a OS849. These don't extend the highs but more so clean up the highs. Bass and mids become a bit more fuller sounding due to the thickness. usually expands the stage in most earphones as well. Is mostly made of copper cores and has a bit of silver to have that clarity. Ultimately the OSG is an upgrade to the OS849 but the differences may not be as substantial as the price difference. I would try them it is a good starting point.


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

Thank you I appreciate it.  I will let you know how it goes.  You should really get paid for this service.


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol. Na its all good. I know there is no way folks will be able to actually connect their earphones to the cables I mention on this thread so the best I can do is help out with how it might synergize with what you have. Multi BA set ups benefit huge from a proper cable so I can understand the need for a cable upgrade. 

Let us know how that worked out for you.


----------



## courierdriver

@Dsnuts...you are an excellent contributor to these threads, my friend. Bought quite a few cables based on your recs, and never been disappointed. Your descriptions are great and extremely detailed. I live more in the budget thread than this one, but I I've bought several budget Nicehck cables, including your recent $20 pure silver one for my TFZ NO.3. I also bought the Kbear equivalent and a Kbear Rhythm SPC, both in 2.5mm balanced. I also own an original NX7 that I bought based on your reviews and I'm still enjoying it. Keep up the great reviews, man.


----------



## Dsnuts

Appreciate your kind words. I know cables and their effects can be highly subjective but I feel as a reviewer of not only IEMs but cables I am in a rare spot to help figure out what folks are looking for. My cable collection has ballooned to the point where I needed to tell folks about some of them. I still think the best value comes from the sub $100 range in cables but for folks that are looking for the right cable it is very important that people know what these cables do before they buy blind folded. One advice I can give everyone. Don't buy a cable just based on looks. Lol.

For example I would not recommend folks buy a gold plated cable just for any earphone. I am almost done with my GD849 cable review which is an 8 core OCC copper cable plated in a thick layer of 18K gold. Who don't want a gold plated IEM cable but if you plan on matching this cable with an earphone with a full body of sound with a warm tuning. I will clearly tell you the cable will not match up with such an earphone. Reason being the GD849 adds fullness and warmth to an earphone with an added element of a dark hue to your sonics meaning they make your earphones sound rich in tone.

Now if you was to add this cable to a highly detailed neutral monitor now we are talking. I keep on talking about synergy but that is so important when your dealing with cables. Just because a cable is highly rated don't mean squat if the sound synergy is not there. I have used a cheap $20 cable that sound better on an earphone than a $300 one. It all comes down to how that certain cable will shape a sound.

For folks that own a variety of earphones it make sense to have a variety of cables to use with them. I personally like a variety of sound tunings as long as it is proficient at what it does. But to have one type of cable to match up with them varieties of sound signatures makes zero sense. The type of cables and the materials that they use are as vast as the earphones themselves. The reason why these cable threads exist is so we can help each other out on what is what when it comes to cables. And that is always a good thing. I think @hakuzen is more responsible for good information on the cables and has helped out huge for the community and that is what it is all about. I always encourage folks to chime in on what cables they are using with what earphone as that helps others figure out if the type of cable they are reading about would match up well with their earphones.

We learn from each other and our experiences with them cables and that is always a good thing.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Appreciate your kind words. I know cables and their effects can be highly subjective but I feel as a reviewer of not only IEMs but cables I am in a rare spot to help figure out what folks are looking for. My cable collection has ballooned to the point where I needed to tell folks about some of them. I still think the best value comes from the sub $100 range in cables but for folks that are looking for the right cable it is very important that people know what these cables do before they buy blind folded. One advice I can give everyone. Don't buy a cable just based on looks. Lol.
> 
> For example I would not recommend folks buy a gold plated cable just for any earphone. I am almost done with my GD849 cable review which is an 8 core OCC copper cable plated in a thick layer of 18K gold. Who don't want a gold plated IEM cable but if you plan on matching this cable with an earphone with a full body of sound with a warm tuning. I will clearly tell you the cable will not match up with such an earphone. Reason being the GD849 adds fullness and warmth to an earphone with an added element of a dark hue to your sonics meaning they make your earphones sound rich in tone.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more! @hakuzen has also been a great contributor and I also value his measurements and opinions.


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

I have another week or so before I order the cables.  Since you are being so gracious I also have another set of iems that are keepers.  The Legacy 9.  I love the tonality and the quantity of all areas of sound.  They are very musical.  They are a step below the S8f in detail.  They sound very full and lush but lack some detail.  I seem to be very sensitive to sibilance but would love a little more detail in this pair.  Any suggestion keeping in mind I will be getting the OS849 for the s8f or the legacy 9... which ever works better.


----------



## Dsnuts

Try a higher end copper variety. It is good to have a contrasting cable to go along with an SPC. A UPOCC cable is what I would recommend. I have a few varieties of UPOCC copper cables and the awesome aspect of these higher end copper cables is they retain all the detail of a given earphone but will actually enhance the aspects you like about your Legacy 9 while retaining the stock sound balancing. There are some cheaper UPOCC cables being sold on Aliexpress but the one I would try is this one. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007909452.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.64.252a1d6e6Fxi43


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

Thank you.  Is there anything similar on Penonaudio?


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

and quality over price


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 8, 2020)

Penon Fiery is a good copper cable they sell on there. Another one on there I can recommend to you is a hybrid cable that has 3 materials which ends up being versatile. It is a bulkier cable like the OS849.

Called the GS849.https://penon-official.com/product/penon-gs849/





I just did a review for this particular cable here https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-gs849.23111/reviews#item-review-23949  Read the review here. This cable will be a bit different from the OS849 actually different enough to own. Both are versatile but this one adds a bit of gold in the mix. Gold adds a touch of richness to the sonics. This is a great cable. I own 2 sets of these and they are fantastic on just about everything I have used them on





I wish Penon made a higher end UPOCC cable but they only carry that Fiery which is an excellent copper cable but for a bit more you can get something like this one.


----------



## claud W (Sep 9, 2020)

Had a GS 849 lying around un used and installed it on my new Moondrop Blessing 2 yesterday for break in of cable and IEMs. picked them up and listened last night and this will be my permanent configuration. Also breaking in CA Solaris SE and Penon OSG and it was also great when I sampled last night. Thank God I have 5 DAPs.
Ordered ISN CU-4 and SC-4 yesterday along with Thieaudio Monarch IEMs.


----------



## Dsnuts

Penon cables are all awesome. I havent had one that I got that is even remotely mediocre. I know some of them like the Leo Plus and the OSG are a bit spendy but both are most definitely worth that cash.


----------



## mrphilibere (Sep 9, 2020)

I vote for the Leo Plus: a very good cable! It opens the sound in all directions and it tighten all frequencies. I use it with the U12T which is already very detailed, but with the M20 module and the Leo Plus, it's (almost) endgame for me!  

I'd like to try the CEMA's palace class chime series: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000770132118.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.1.5eb41c97IUtbJk . Does someone here tried it already?


----------



## Dsnuts

I use the Leo Plus on my Luna. Expands stage and sounds more percise as well. Stock cable is no joke either as it is a $400 noble cable and the Leo for the Luna is better imo.


----------



## Satrie

I'm "new" here but have been looking at this thread a bit before registering. Thinking of getting a FiiO FH7 at some point and was wondering whether the Penon OS849 or GS849 would be a more suitable cable to pair with the it. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Dsnuts

My honest advice is to actually get the earphones first and then see how you like the sound. Sometimes stock cables especailly for more expensive ones end up being a really good match for that particular earphone. Then if you would like to warm up that signature a bit or the opposite and brighten up that signature a bit then you can always ask here. But first things first get the phones first and try em out. See how you like it and go from there.


----------



## Satrie

Alright, that sounds like a good idea to hear what the stock sound is like first then deciding what you want fine-tuned. Thank you very much!


----------



## Dsnuts

Fiio throws in a good amount of accessories and they are one of a few companies that actually has the ability to throw in a decent cable with their earphones. The FH7 was at one point their flagship earphone so you know they will pay attention to the cable aspect of things. So ya I would see how you like the sound first and go from there. Let us know how your hearing those once you get em and then we can see about helping you out for some flavoring if that is what you want.


----------



## Satrie

Sure thing. I'll chime back in whenever I have them and need any additional help.


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

Dsnuts said:


> Penon Fiery is a good copper cable they sell on there. Another one on there I can recommend to you is a hybrid cable that has 3 materials which ends up being versatile. It is a bulkier cable like the OS849.
> 
> Called the GS849.https://penon-official.com/product/penon-gs849/
> 
> ...



Thank you again.  I think I will pick up the Fiery and the OS849.  Anyone know how long it usually takes to get to the US in the current situation?


----------



## Dsnuts

Shouldnt take long espectially if they give you a DHL shipping option for a bit of extra but worth it for I believe $10 more over cost of the items. Ask Penon if they can ship both via DHL for you for one cost they will do that I am sur. Fiery is a great crystal copper cable and they are using only 4 cores which makes them light so it should be a good one for you.


----------



## claud W

I have a ThieAudio Monarch coming. Would you do a all copper cable for it or maybe a OS 849 variant like the OSG??????


----------



## Dsnuts

Good quesiton. You know what you gotta do is get that phone first. Match it up with what you got and it will give a good indicator of what you need for a cable. Might be SPC or Copper either way could mesh with the sonics well. After that little experiment we can certainly take a look at something that will upgrade that phone to a nice respectable level. If it does well with the OS849. OSG will be a nice upgrade for certain.


----------



## superuser1

I wish it was as simple as copper brings warmth and silver makes the treble shine... it's more about synergy!

EDIT: In my opinion


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 11, 2020)

superuser1 said:


> I wish it was as simple as copper brings warmth and silver makes the treble shine... it's more about synergy!
> 
> EDIT: In my opinion



I absolutely agree and just because a cable is mega bucks don't mean it has better synergy than something much cheaper. This is the reason why cable match ups for certain sound tunings are difficult.

Reason why my cable collection has ballooned is more or less this. I have no idea which one of my cables will synergize better with a given earphone. I have a good idea based on tone and detail but otherwise it is not an easy task.  When folks come into this thread and ask what would be a good match up for this or that earphone. If I don't own that earphone to be honest I have no idea.  I can base that advise sorely based on sound profile but that is really about it.

So If I suggest something to you guys and it don't end up matching up like you thought it would. This is the reason why. I am guessing more than anything but I will certainly advise more based on cables that have a greater chance of having a versatile profile than cables that are more niche in nature.

Oh and I forgot your source comes into play here too. You see why cable match up gets a bit daunting. One thing I do know. It is not a bad idea to have a variety of different types of cables. Your bound to find a few that will match up well.


----------



## Progisus

The OS849 proves cost is not everything. I just received my second one which is now on my Legend X. The first is on the Fourte and will NOT be coming off. Both these are totl iems and one would think need $1K or more cables. The Trebles on the Fourte have been changed to silky from agressive with the bass punchier. On the LX everyting is smoothed out with the bass becoming part of the band and not some mad diva. The construction of the cable is superb and easily surpasses the stock cables. The stock Aeres with LX is an ergonomic nightmare with stiffness above the splitter. The 64Audio cable is well.. cheap. It sounds OK but for the same cost the OS849 is a better cable sonically and ergonomic. Thanks @Dsnuts for your helpful cable reviews.


----------



## Dsnuts

I own the OS849 in both 2 pin and mmcx. They are indeed great cables. Penon makes some awesome cables I have gotten to know them as a reviewer over the past year and I have to say those guys are wizards at the cable game. 

Speaking of reviews. I am almost done with my review of another 849 cable the 18K gold plated OCC copper cable the GD849. These cables on a neutrally highly detailed monitor is astounding. It turns analytical to musical. That is saying something. Will have a link for my review once I get some photos done for the review.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 12, 2020)

For guys that own earphones that are neutrally tuned. Has a lot of detail. Would like to take a bit of the edge off with a smoother treble end. Expansive stage. Full bass impact and deeper reaching rumble. Adding richness to an otherwise thin or dry mid range. These cables are for you. The best gold plated cable by far. But I have to admit I only have 3 such gold plated cables on hand. This one easily deserves a 5 star rating. Read more here. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-gd849.24633/reviews


----------



## claud W

Donuts, Has Penon sent you the new Totem IEM cable to try? Looks to be another higher dollar wire for them.


----------



## Dsnuts

I got word they are working on a flagship level cable that must be it. Where did you find information about them?


----------



## claud W

Penon news website. It is also a only Penon on line store.


----------



## Dsnuts

*PENON Totem*
*Flagship Gold Silver Copper Palladium Coaxial IEM Cable*

Material:
Single crystal copper silver-plated Litz 6
Palladium-plated pure silver
single crystal copper plated with pure gold
Core：2 shares, 334 cores per share
Outer diameter:2.8mm
Carbon fiber metal splitter and CNC integrated slider
Plug: gold-plated Carbon fiber
Length: 1.2m
Looks crazy good.


----------



## claud W

I have a GS849 on my Moondrop Blessing 2 and an OSG on my CA Solaris SE. After 7 days, 24/7 breakin both sound super good. Money well spent.


----------



## Wes S (Sep 17, 2020)

claud W said:


> I have a GS849 on my Moondrop Blessing 2 and an OSG on my CA Solaris SE. After 7 days, 24/7 breakin both sound super good. Money well spent.


I have been so impressed with the OS849, that I am gonna try the OSG next.  These cables are insane values no doubt.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well this is most definitely gonna be flagship level cable here. Retails for $799.  Totems. Very cool it comes with adaptors with same material. Penon going higher end.


----------



## Sound Eq

Wes S said:


> Good stuff!  I know I seem like a fanboy, because I am.  I love the OS849!


i am reading all your glory comments,  about the OS849, but man u have the athena 8 core, so what is the deal here, so i can know, as I am in the market to buy a cable , can u compare athena with ur os849, or are you using the athena for certain iems and os849 with others

I was looking at athena for a long time but now the os849 got my attention for my noble khan


----------



## domiji

Has anyone expierence with the new Tianwaitian series from CEMA?

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1005001446578292.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.51673c00hQu6T9&mp=1


----------



## Wes S

Sound Eq said:


> i am reading all your glory comments,  about the OS849, but man u have the athena 8 core, so what is the deal here, so i can know, as I am in the market to buy a cable , can u compare athena with ur os849, or are you using the athena for certain iems and os849 with others
> 
> I was looking at athena for a long time but now the os849 got my attention for my noble khan


They are both killer cables, that work for specific iems for me.  The OS849 is a killer SPC cable and the Athena is a very unique sound.  They both get equal use in my collection.  It is all about synergy, after all.


----------



## Krassi

Oh crap a new cema series )
iam still happy with my XS wich i use for my iems and most big cans


----------



## Xinlisupreme (Sep 22, 2020)

OMG Penon OSG🙈
OS849 was almost bought before read about OSG, @Dsnuts i hate you, definitely 😂😜😉


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Dsnuts said:


> I just received the ISN AG8. Holy crap.For my taste miles ahead of the PW. For my taste. The airiness, layering, placement, stage width, depth, and height---wow. I find myself being able not only to hear things I wasn't aware were there--but identify exact placement in space. Less bright than the PW--not quite as much bass impact as the PW---but still good. I'm now using the Ibasso DX220 DAP which has also brought things to another level. The sense of immersion with this cable is extraordinary.
> At $200 for an 8 wire solid silver cable-----a definite best buy. Since the Zodiac is a very detailed headphone I was worried about the ISN being too bright. Not at all. Super balanced.



ISN AG8 is Penon Leo plus direct competitor, someone prefer Leo plus over ISN AG8, can you imagine @fabio19?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

OSG coming soon... I hope😅


----------



## Dsnuts

OSG is a super SPC cable. It does everything the OS849 cable does but adds distinct note separation giving better definition and instrument separation in the mix. It is unique in what it does. I know some might think it is a gimmick but my head to head testing against the OS849 clearly separates the OSG from that cable and the OS849 is no joke. 

ISN AG8 is a $100 less than than the Leo plus for a reason. Both are silver cables but the the Plus on the LEO has that palladium mixed into the materials. Sound stage is among the best using the Leo Plus even more so than the ISN AG8. It makes just about any earphone sound more higher end due to how resolving the cable is. 

Palladium as the added effect of not leaning out the bass like pure silver cables do. AG8 does a much better job than most cables when it comes to bass but it does tighten the low end. The Leo Plus is magical as bass is more defined but does not lean out the bass like silver cables do. Sub bass rumble is almost like a higher end copper in how it performs.  AG8 is impressive in how it adds a stage element while giving a pure signal path to your earphones. The bulky 8 cores for the AG8 adds something most silver cables can't do. That is give a fuller bigger sound vs the other silver cables. Both are excellent but there is a reason why the Leo Plus cost like it does.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

I will see how OSG improve my IEM and than I’ll decide if buy or not Leo Plus, but OSG will be perfect for my next IEM 🙈


----------



## claud W (Sep 22, 2020)

The Leo Plus was the first Penon cable to really grab my attention. I then discovered the OS 849 which I tried on several of my IEMs that really tuned them to a higher tier. As a result of Penon quality and this thread, I have spent wayyyy to much on cables. I just got a Sony M9 in today and I have several cables I am trying on it . Of course the first one is the OS 849 cooking on it tonight as it break-in.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am dumb founded. Never heard a cable quite like the TOTEMS. Proper name actually as the cable is stacked. When I saw the materials this cable was covering I had an idea of how it could make an earphone sound like but I was left slack jawed first earphone I attached them to was the Mofasest Trio and it brings the Mofos I call them to an entirely new level of sonics.


 Each core is made out of this.
some magical shenanigan's here but I don't know if I am stoked to hear this cable doing its work or not. Reason why I am not so happy is because all my other cables sound like basic pack in cables in comparison. Not good. it is one of those things. You can't un hear it.  Let me put it this way. 

Sound expands with what has to be almost amplification like effect is the only way to describe it. It isnt just the sound expanding stage enhancing element. Then you get extreme black space around notes. Music sound deeper grander more dimensional. Gold element adds that richness in tone, Silver element adds crystaline detail, Palladium adds that textured element to the sonics, Crystal Copper binds all of it and then throws out the best defined bass possible. UNBELIEVABLE..

It is almost too much effects on an earphone. Lol. I say almost but it clearly enhances anything it is attached to the nth degree.  I bet this cable will make something like the ISN D02 sound like it is a flagship level earphone. Gonna test this actually.  So now I understand why these things cost like they do. 

Penon has thrown down the gloves.


----------



## domiji

I am really looking forward for you review.
But they should definately do a sleeved version of the cable


----------



## Wes S (Sep 24, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> I am dumb founded. Never heard a cable quite like the TOTEMS. Proper name actually as the cable is stacked. When I saw the materials this cable was covering I had an idea of how it could make an earphone sound like but I was left slack jawed first earphone I attached them to was the Mofasest Trio and it brings the Mofos I call them to an entirely new level of sonics.
> Each core is made out of this.
> some magical shenanigan's here but I don't know if I am stoked to hear this cable doing its work or not. Reason why I am not so happy is because all my other cables sound like basic pack in cables in comparison. Not good. it is one of those things. You can't un hear it.  Let me put it this way.
> 
> ...


Nice man!  I am very intrigued and have already started TOTL cable shopping for my Mofos as I hear the potential and that cable just got added to the top of my list.  I just wish it looked better, as in not a wierd green color with blue accented hardware, but if the sonics are that great, I might be able to live with the looks.  I look forward to hearing how the weight and ergonomics are as well.  Also, it would be cool if Penon did a review tour with that cable. 

I just noticed that it only comes in 2.5mm, and a pigtail adapter for 4.4mm?  I can't stand adapters and wonder if there will be a standard 4.4mm version?


----------



## claud W

Wes S said:


> Nice man!  I am very intrigued and have already started TOTL cable shopping for my Mofos as I hear the potential and that cable just got added to the top of my list.  I just wish it looked better, as in not a wierd green color with blue accented hardware, but if the sonics are that great, I might be able to live with the looks.  I look forward to hearing how the weight and ergonomics are as well.  Also, it would be cool if Penon did a review tour with that cable.
> 
> I just noticed that it only comes in 2.5mm, and a pigtail adapter for 4.4mm?  I can't stand adapters and wonder if there will be a standard 4.4mm version?



I don't like adapters either. You should tell Penon that there are a number of customers that do not like adapters because they affect the signal by degrading it.


----------



## Wes S (Sep 24, 2020)

claud W said:


> I don't like adapters either. You should tell Penon that there are a number of customers that do not like adapters because they affect the signal by degrading it.


I have tried convincing them to add 4.4mm to another cable in the past, and they would not do it, so I am not even going to bother with this one.  Honestly, I love the prices to performance on their cables, but the hardware they use looks and feels cheap.  I am moving on to other brands, as I am moving up to higher tier/more expensive cables and I just can't jive with the looks of the hardware and lack of 4.4mm on some of the cables I am interested in.  I was fine with the cheap hardware on the OS849 because of the price, but when you start talking about higher prices the hardware and overall aesthetics need to look the part, for my taste.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

I thought buying OSG would be crazy fon an IEM cable, now Totem redefined new Penon TOTL cable!


----------



## claud W

Xinlisupreme said:


> I thought buying OSG would be crazy fon an IEM cable, now Totem redefined new Penon TOTL cable!



Have you seen the prices for Effect Audio and Plus Sound cables? This cable is priced as entry level compared to them.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

IMR told me would offer a 4 wire cables and the spec is as follows:

Grephene 
SPC 
copper (ex3)
24awg
type 4 litz
0.05mm 144 strands

Pricing would be £220 (approx $275 USD) including shipping
3 year warranty and have angled connectors


----------



## osiris1

claud W said:


> The Leo Plus was the first Penon cable to really grab my attention. I then discovered the OS 849 which I tried on several of my IEMs that really tuned them to a higher tier. As a result of Penon quality and this thread, I have spent wayyyy to much on cables. I just got a Sony M9 in today and I have several cables I am trying on it . Of course the first one is the OS 849 cooking on it tonight as it break-in.



I would like to know your thoughts on the various cables, particularly on the Leo Plus, with the M9 as I have the same IEM. either here or in the M9 thread. thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts

Hold on. The pigtail adapter thing is actually a benefit here.

As crazy as this may seem. This pigtail adaptor using this materials that is on the Totem actually may increase fidelity for your other cables. A theory I have and I havent tried my other cables using these adapters but I have a feeling it will add a slight element of that TOTEM sound for your other cables.  

Guys I am not exaggerating here I have never in my life had such a drastic sonic enhancing effect from a cable. I say cables have a subtle effect.. NOT the Totems. There is nothing subtle about it. The imaging using this cable is mind blowing. You won't recognize the earphone it is attached to. I went back to the UPOCC blocc cable I had on my MEST after the TOTEM listen and it wasn't even close.

And I like the Blocc cable on my MEST better than the stock cable which is worth $424.

I have a few reviews I have been working on but I might have to speed up the TOTEM cable review. Iets just say looks aside. It is very substantial.


----------



## claud W

osiris1 said:


> I would like to know your thoughts on the various cables, particularly on the Leo Plus, with the M9 as I have the same IEM. either here or in the M9 thread. thanks!



I will post a mini review on the M9 thread in 2 or 3 weeks. I want to make sure both the Leo Plus and the M9 are broken in.


----------



## mrphilibere

Oh c'mon Dsnuts! I just bought the new CEMA's Palace series cable and you appear with the Totem cable  They seem to be made from the same materials though... interesting!


----------



## domiji

mrphilibere said:


> Oh c'mon Dsnuts! I just bought the new CEMA's Palace series cable and you appear with the Totem cable  They seem to be made from the same materials though... interesting!



Which one did you bought?

This one?
Tianwaitian series
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOJNBkf

How do you like the palace series???


----------



## Dsnuts

mrphilibere said:


> Oh c'mon Dsnuts! I just bought the new CEMA's Palace series cable and you appear with the Totem cable  They seem to be made from the same materials though... interesting!



Let us know how it is. It does look similar. Will be very surprised if the inner weave is the same.


----------



## cenizas

Totem wire is seemingly being used by several cable makers, I have a feeling they collaborated to share the R&D cost as that could not have been cheap. Wouldn't surprise me if the cema cable is indeed the same. Anyways, looks like a hell of a cable just based on specs, looking forward to more impressions and reviews!


----------



## mrphilibere

domiji said:


> Which one did you bought?
> 
> This one?
> Tianwaitian series
> ...



No, I got this one (Palace class, chime series): https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000770132118.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.1.5eb41c97IUtbJk

I didn't get it yet unfortunately, so I can't give impressions.


----------



## domiji

I have ordered the new Tianwaitian series from CEMA accousti a few hours ago. Really looking forward for it


----------



## Dsnuts

Gotta let us know how that cable is. Looks like a good one. If it is anything like the Totem cables it should be an excellent buy.


----------



## audio123

Campfire Andromeda S + Penon OSG. The OSG incorporates graphene and silver plated OCC which is uncommon. I like how it improves the Andromeda S with more defined bass, vocals are clearer with more details, treble is articulate and airy. There is more accurate positioning of instruments. Very nice cable.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 25, 2020)

So my gut feeling was right about these pigtail adapters.
I have been testing this cable and as crazy as this sounds. When you use these pigtail adapters it does have an effect on other cables. I am using my Penon Orbs and a Gu craftsman pure silver cable on it. I went from directly plugging in my cable into my Shanling M6pro in the 2.5mm slot and then I connected the 4.4mm adapter of the Totems onto the Shanling and plugged the Gu craftsman cable on the pigtail adapter.

Sound stage is expanded and actually gives a bit of the properties of the Totem cable here, a bit better definition and note distinction like the Totems but to a lesser extent.  And this is going back and forth several times on the same tune. There is a clear difference in using this Totem adapter vs not using it.

If you guys can imagine a small adapter having an affect on a sound, imagine just how much the entire cable has an effect on the sound.
Like I said these are substantial. So much so the little adapters make a positive change to the sonics.

So for folks not liking these adapters. Let me put it this way I am now going to use my 4.4mm out of both my M15 and Shanling M6pro with my other cables plugged into this adapter. A bit of Totem material on your existing cables is what I am talking about supercharges your cables.


----------



## vilhelm44 (Sep 27, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Hold on. The pigtail adapter thing is actually a benefit here.
> 
> As crazy as this may seem. This pigtail adaptor using this materials that is on the Totem actually may increase fidelity for your other cables. A theory I have and I havent tried my other cables using these adapters but I have a feeling it will add a slight element of that TOTEM sound for your other cables.
> 
> ...



The Totem looks like a very interesting cable! Have you listened to the Mest on M6 Pro with the Totem? I have the Mest and M6 Pro and looking to maybe get some fuller mids on the Mest, along with a little more bass and smooth top end to avoid sibilance. I wondered if adding the Totem to that set up achieved that?

I'm currently using the Penon Leo plus and that is a really good cable but sounds a little thin in the mids sometimes, and possible a little less warmth overall.


----------



## Dsnuts

Leo plus is a silver based cable so it will have more silver properties to the MEST. MEST having plenty of treble detail. I wouldnt pick the Leo Plus for the MEST at all. I have the Totems on the MEST now actually and have been writing about the effects. 

I was in the same train of thought on what I wanted from the MEST as you and that was the reason why I was using a UPOCC cable on the MEST before the TOTEM.  TOTEM has every element from silver to palladium to gold and crystal copper as well so it actually enhances the abilities of each phone it is attached to.  

I do believe the stock cable is a silver plated UPOCC so it accentuates high notes a bit more than your standard UPOCC copper cable.  To be honest I am not a fan of the stock cable that came with the MEST. There is no possible way I would spend $424 on that cable let me put it that way. 

Truth be told you can achieve what your looking for using something like a much cheaper BLOCC or YY UPOCC cable that goes for $40 on sale believe it or not but no cable I have tried give the dimensional tuning of the MEST a huge uptick in performance like the TOTEMs. 

TOTEMS is definitely playing on a level that I have never experienced before. By the way I was told that the TOTEM is unique to Penon and no other manufacturer has this exact process for the cable. Meaning these cables come only from Penon.  

Sound wise. No other cable expands the stage like the Totems not just in width but depth and height. It creates even a bigger more immersive stage than any other cable I have ever used. Gold in the totem adds a richness in tone. Palladium and silver gives out that sound separation, texture and stage, Copper giving out the best abilities of the bass and added warmth with an increase in depth of sound.  Totem is a flagship cable and cost like they do for a reason. I have yet to attach it to an earphone be it my Solaris, Luna, MEST, Mofo Trio, all of them sounds like the best version of that particular earphone. 

If you just want to tweak the sound a little more to your liking. Look into a copper based cables. Go for a UPOCC cable maybe the 8 core UPOCC from electro acousti but if you have the means and want the absolute best version of the MEST or any earphone for that matter.  No other cable compares.


----------



## vilhelm44

Dsnuts said:


> Leo plus is a silver based cable so it will have more silver properties to the MEST. MEST having plenty of treble detail. I wouldnt pick the Leo Plus for the MEST at all. I have the Totems on the MEST now actually and have been writing about the effects.
> 
> I was in the same train of thought on what I wanted from the MEST as you and that was the reason why I was using a UPOCC cable on the MEST before the TOTEM.  TOTEM has every element from silver to palladium to gold and crystal copper as well so it actually enhances the abilities of each phone it is attached to.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply, really appreciate it. I was looking at the Zentoo Plus before too as a possible contender to add that warmth. The only thing I don't want happening is to add to the treble detail that the Mest already has and possibly smooth it a little. So if the Totem adds warmth and expands stage plus not making the treble detail too much, then i think that would be good.


----------



## Dsnuts

MEST has a 6Khz spike to add presence to the mid bands. Totem effects treble in that it rounds out the treble end. I don't think it adds to the treble perception like pure silver cables do. I do notice it adds a spacious element to treble which ends up sounding great. 

You can achieve what your looking for with a nice copper based cable if you want to save on some money. The issue I am finding with the TOTEM is that it makes all of my other cables sound a bit weak in comparison. It is one of those things where you can't unhear what you hear in a cable. It makes all other cables I have reviewed and owned a bit obsolete. Lol. But I only have one TOTEM cable and way more earphones so my other cables will do. But I do get a bit of that Totem sonic element using them pigtail adapters on my players. 

I tested the pigtail adapter even more so with other cables connected to them. It definitely adds a more spacious sound to the sonics using whatever cable it is connected to. It is astonishing that a small 4 inch adapter can make a sound difference. But the material in the pigtail adapter is the same as the Totems so it makes sense. 

Basically the pigtail adapters supercharge your existing cable you connect to it as long as it is 2.5mm balanced.  Not just silver cables but even copper cables I notice a difference.  More spacious dimensional, better textured and sound separation, better bass presence and impact. this is just connecting random cables to the adapter.


----------



## vilhelm44

Dsnuts said:


> MEST has a 6Khz spike to add presence to the mid bands. Totem effects treble in that it rounds out the treble end. I don't think it adds to the treble perception like pure silver cables do. I do notice it adds a spacious element to treble which ends up sounding great.
> 
> You can achieve what your looking for with a nice copper based cable if you want to save on some money. The issue I am finding with the TOTEM is that it makes all of my other cables sound a bit weak in comparison. It is one of those things where you can't unhear what you hear in a cable. It makes all other cables I have reviewed and owned a bit obsolete. Lol. But I only have one TOTEM cable and way more earphones so my other cables will do. But I do get a bit of that Totem sonic element using them pigtail adapters on my players.
> 
> ...



If you're going to have an issue with a cable then you can't get better than making all your other cables sound weak . That's quite a statement which makes me want to get the Toem, I can always get the Zentoo Plus as well if I need to. It would be good if Penon sold the pigtail adapters seperately so you could get a flavour of the Totem, but I guess that would want to make you get the full cable even more .

I'm definitely intrugues and knowing me, will end up getting it . Thanks for all your info, you've been a great help. Your review of the Penon Leo Plus made me buy it and glad I did, as it's a stellar cable and as good as way more expensive cables out there.


----------



## Dsnuts

Leo Plus I use on my Luna. Even though Luna sounds better with the Totems but I am happy using the Leo plus and the Totem adapter. it gives very similar effect as the Totem cable itself since the Leo plus is so transparent it actually magnifies the little pigtail adapter effects and then throws its own stage enhancing and sound element in the mix. 

I have been writing about the Totems and will publish a review soon. It is the first time a cable has this much of a sound difference for me it is clearly playing at a different level than what I am used to. As much as the other cables do well. The effects aren't subtle or minor. It is drastic and immediate. It pretty much makes every single IEM it is attached to sound even higher end that what it already is. 

Never had a cable actually give an amplification type effect to the sound is the best way to describe it. It is astounding. Will have much more to say for my review so look out for it.


----------



## Melt28

FullBlownEargasam said:


> Thank you again for the further explanation.  I know I am in the wrong place to express this but I have aftermarket cables for almost every iem and headphone that I own.  Most of the time the reason was aesthetics, length (usually length), and connection.  I have only really heard a big difference in my HD800s cable that I upgraded to an Arctic cable.  After that experience I started to think that there could be sonic benefits to cables.
> 
> In this case I love my S8Fs but I do want to use my DAP balanced so I am in the market for a new cable (I bought them used).  So I figured I would come here for some advice and I am going to take that advice.  I will either go with the GC4 or OSG.  I guess my only hesitation is that I could use the extra $100 elsewhere and I (because of hearing, source, or hardware) I may not hear a difference. But I will order one of the two and report back as I appreciate the time you spend helping others out.


Any update on your cables for the S8F? I'm also in the market for a sub $300 4.4mm cable for an S8F I have coming in. 

I was looking at the Satin Audio Medusa II but the Penon OSG also looks very interesting. I'd love to hear some opinions on the two if anybody has any experience with them. Unfortunately, I'm not in the position to get the chance to try both of them.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Leo Plus I use on my Luna. Even though Luna sounds better with the Totems but I am happy using the Leo plus and the Totem adapter. it gives very similar effect as the Totem cable itself since the Leo plus is so transparent it actually magnifies the little pigtail adapter effects and then throws its own stage enhancing and sound element in the mix.
> 
> I have been writing about the Totems and will publish a review soon. It is the first time a cable has this much of a sound difference for me it is clearly playing at a different level than what I am used to. As much as the other cables do well. The effects aren't subtle or minor. It is drastic and immediate. It pretty much makes every single IEM it is attached to sound even higher end that what it already is.
> 
> Never had a cable actually give an amplification type effect to the sound is the best way to describe it. It is astounding. Will have much more to say for my review so look out for it.


Many years ago, I had a similar experience with my home audio system. I had a pair of Totem Model 1's that I had bought and hooked up to my system. I was using some decent Monster cable with my integrated amp but decided to demo an 8 foot set of MIT Terminator 2 speaker cables. The difference was astonishing the moment I put them in my system. Those MIT cables made me a believer in cables having an effect on how a system/setup can sound. These Penon Totem cables seem to be the same experience with iems. I'm not sure how much $$$ these sell for and I don't have any iems that I think would justify the cost of this cable (my most expensive set of iems is Moondrop Kanas PRO). Still, it's nice to know that a cable like this exists.


----------



## Dsnuts

They retail for $799 and are clearly marketed as Penons flagship cables. I have no idea how they were able to make this. I am sure it is a time consuming process.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> They retail for $799 and are clearly marketed as Penons flagship cables. I have no idea how they were able to make this. I am sure it is a time consuming process.


Wow! Ok...I definitely don't own anything that would be worthy of investing that much cash into just for the cable. My old school hifi knowledge is: don't spend more than 20% of your entire system value on cables. I'd even stretch that to 40%, but seriously...I don't own any iems/daps/dac/amps that come anywhere near the asking price of the Totem cable. Still, it's nice to know it exists. Those adapter pigtails do intrigue me though. If Penon would sell them for a reasonable price (like around $75-100), I'd be interested.


----------



## Dsnuts

I can certainly ask them if they are willing to sell the adapters separately.


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

Melt28 said:


> Any update on your cables for the S8F? I'm also in the market for a sub $300 4.4mm cable for an S8F I have coming in.
> 
> I was looking at the Satin Audio Medusa II but the Penon OSG also looks very interesting. I'd love to hear some opinions on the two if anybody has any experience with them. Unfortunately, I'm not in the position to get the chance to try both of them.


I didn't end up pulling the trigger on them yet.  I was hoping to sell a few more things on here and then I was going to place the order.  Its taking much longer than expected lol


----------



## Dsnuts

Dsnuts said:


> I can certainly ask them if they are willing to sell the adapters separately.



Penon replied back to me about the adapters. Unfortunately they are not planning to make a separate pigtail adapter for sale however. For folks that end up getting the Totems. One way to save a bit is to sell off your Totem pigtail adapters and save a bit. In my estimation they are easily worth about a $100 each. As crazy as this sounds the effects of this adapter is worth more than what your average $100 cable does so take that for what it is worth.

Street prices probably much cheaper depending on the person.

Another message for potential buyers on the Totems. If you want 4.4mm for the main cable. They are willing to do a custom order for these so they will make a 4.4mm version for you but like I mentioned above. I tested out these adapters they are throwing in. Just the adapters alone are no joke and they will enhance any cable that attaches to them. That is worth getting just for these adapters alone IMO.


----------



## Wes S

domiji said:


> I have ordered the new Tianwaitian series from CEMA accousti a few hours ago. Really looking forward for it


I am looking to purchase that cable as well.


----------



## Xinlisupreme (Sep 28, 2020)

FedEx is in late, OSG didn’t deliver Friday and also today, it’s still in france 😭


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! Here is my brand spotlight review of Ego Audio cables which features their Beer, Cocktail, Sake, Tequila and Whiskey. Hope you enjoy reading it! 

Brand Spotlight – Ego Audio Cables (Beer, Cocktail, Sake, Tequila & Whiskey)​


----------



## claud W

I am nearly done with cables. My Thie Audio Monarch arrived Friday, but I have just today had a chance to play with it. First thing I did was connect a OS 849 to it. Sounds great, but I ordered an OSG for it today. Damn, it sounds great with about 6 hours of breakin.Last cable I am ordering from Penon is the Totem.


----------



## superuser1

How can an adapter increase the quality since the weaker link is still the cable? I mean won't the dynamics provided by the totem pigtails be diminished by the inferior cable? It's like connecting optic fiber for the internet but the last link is a telephone modem of the late 90s. Just curious...


----------



## Xinlisupreme

OSG unboxing!


----------



## vilhelm44

Dsnuts said:


> Leo Plus I use on my Luna. Even though Luna sounds better with the Totems but I am happy using the Leo plus and the Totem adapter. it gives very similar effect as the Totem cable itself since the Leo plus is so transparent it actually magnifies the little pigtail adapter effects and then throws its own stage enhancing and sound element in the mix.
> 
> I have been writing about the Totems and will publish a review soon. It is the first time a cable has this much of a sound difference for me it is clearly playing at a different level than what I am used to. As much as the other cables do well. The effects aren't subtle or minor. It is drastic and immediate. It pretty much makes every single IEM it is attached to sound even higher end that what it already is.
> 
> Never had a cable actually give an amplification type effect to the sound is the best way to describe it. It is astounding. Will have much more to say for my review so look out for it.



I meant to ask how if you've tried the Mest with the OSG? Does that smooth the highs and add some fullness to mids or just accentuate the frequencies even more?


----------



## Dsnuts

Will try it later on today. I have it on my Solaris. I got my Mest a few weeks ago so havent really did a lot of cable rolling yet. 

So far the few cables I have used is the Blocc UPOCC cable and the Totems. Will let you know later how it meshes with the MES. At work at the moment.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 29, 2020)

superuser1 said:


> How can an adapter increase the quality since the weaker link is still the cable? I mean won't the dynamics provided by the totem pigtails be diminished by the inferior cable? It's like connecting optic fiber for the internet but the last link is a telephone modem of the late 90s. Just curious...



This is true if the cable your connecting to the adapter is not a good one. So far I connected a GU craftsman silver cable and a UPOCC Yy cable to it and both ended up being enhanced from the Pigtail adapters. I went from directly plugging the cable to the 2.5mm balanced port to the pigtail using the same source my Shanling M6 pro which has all 3 ports on the player so it was easy to hear the difference.  Some of the sound tuning from the Totems comes through with more expansion of stage and better imaging throughout. When going back to the stock 2.5mm port I can clearly tell there is no influence of the pigtail adapter as the sound is back to the base sound of what that particular cable does with the earphone. Orbs on the Gu craftsman and MEST on the Yy UPOCC.

I am gonna try some cheapo SPC cables soon to see if I can hear as much of a difference. My thought in trying out a pure silver cable first is that silver has the best transmission of sound so my thought is that it would clearly show what the pigtail adapter is doing. In theory something like the $20 NiceHCK 4 core pure silver cable should do the same but I have not tested it yet. Will report when I get a chance to try this and that.

It is interesting just how much this little adapter enhances sonics. I am sold on what Penon did with the TOTEMs and the mad mix of materials they are using to get this sound. It is quite astonishing. If a little adapter has this much effect on sonics you guys wouldn't believe what the actual cable does.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

OSG plays here with IMR Opus Mia and didn’t change IEM tonal but improve so much Mids clarity and at the same time body, and details, and separation and everything.
It’s very strange sensation to describe for a cable, Everything flow better without compression and resolution improves so much.
I don’t know if with Leo Plus you can get same improvement with brighter presentation🙄 but OSG is quite neutral and I like it very much.🤩
If cable can sounds so well I can’t imagine how Volt EST sounds... 😳🤤


----------



## Dsnuts

ya you notice how distinct note separation is using that cable? Must be the effect of the graphene. Who would have thought graphene would have such an effect on sonics.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Dsnuts said:


> This is true if the cable your connecting to the adapter is not a good one. So far I connected a GU craftsman silver cable and a UPOCC Yy cable to it and both ended up being enhanced from the Pigtail adapters. I went from directly plugging the cable to the 2.5mm balanced port to the pigtail using the same source my Shanling M6 pro which has all 3 ports on the player so it was easy to hear the difference.  Some of the sound tuning from the Totems comes through with more expansion of stage and better imaging throughout. When going back to the stock 2.5mm port I can clearly tell there is no influence of the pigtail adapter as the sound is back to the base sound of what that particular cable does with the earphone. Orbs on the Gu craftsman and MEST on the Yy UPOCC.
> 
> I am gonna try some cheapo SPC cables soon to see if I can hear as much of a difference. My thought in trying out a pure silver cable first is that silver has the best transmission of sound so my thought is that it would clearly show what the pigtail adapter is doing. In theory something like the $20 NiceHCK 4 core pure silver cable should do the same but I have not tested it yet. Will report when I get a chance to try this and that.
> 
> It is interesting just how much this little adapter enhances sonics. I am sold on what Penon did with the TOTEMs and the mad mix of materials they are using to get this sound. It is quite astonishing. If a little adapter has this much effect on sonics you guys wouldn't believe what the actual cable does.



I believe you but Totem cost like Volt...
800$ for a cable plugged to 800/1000$ IEMs? Maybe OSG is enough and Totem could be right choice for TOTL IEMs.
Am I right?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Dsnuts said:


> ya you notice how distinct note separation is using that cable? Must be the effect of the graphene. Who would have thought graphene would have such an effect on sonics.



Sure, everything has better separation, resolution and flow better, like I better femto clock on DAC, but I don’t know why mids get body and clarity at the same time.
It is quite stunning


----------



## Dsnuts

vilhelm44 said:


> I meant to ask how if you've tried the Mest with the OSG? Does that smooth the highs and add some fullness to mids or just accentuate the frequencies even more?



Got the OSG on the MEST as I am typing. I went back n forth from the stock cable. The OSG is indeed an upgrade on the stock cable. Sounds more dynamic more dimensional. Cleaner sounding overall but going back to the stock cable instruments separation is not as good. It does add a bit of mids definition since everything is separated so well. Treble sounds cleaner vs the stock cable. Like I mentioned before I am not a fan of this stock cable. There is no possible way this cable is worth $424 they sell on musicteck.com. Goes to show you how good Penon cables are in comparison. OSG is cheaper and sounds better on the MEST there is no comparison.  OSG might be what your looking for. This sounds so good on the MEST I might have to use it on the MEST instead of the Totems and use the Totems on my Solaris. 




Xinlisupreme said:


> I believe you but Totem cost like Volt...
> 800$ for a cable plugged to 800/1000$ IEMs? Maybe OSG is enough and Totem could be right choice for TOTL IEMs.
> Am I right?



It don't matter what earphone the Totems are on it brings everything up a tier or two in sonics. Love how good the OSG is. Very versatile cable the OSG.


----------



## Xinlisupreme (Sep 29, 2020)

OSG has upgraded Opus Mia so much, I can’t believe what can do after burn in🤭
Amazing matching with Shanling M6 Pro


----------



## Dsnuts

Glad that worked out for you. OSG just looks like your average SPC cable but that graphene, lol. Even the cheaper OS849 cable looks to have more substance than the OSG but that sound is much more substantial than how they look.


----------



## vilhelm44

Dsnuts said:


> Got the OSG on the MEST as I am typing. I went back n forth from the stock cable. The OSG is indeed an upgrade on the stock cable. Sounds more dynamic more dimensional. Cleaner sounding overall but going back to the stock cable instruments separation is not as good. It does add a bit of mids definition since everything is separated so well. Treble sounds cleaner vs the stock cable. Like I mentioned before I am not a fan of this stock cable. There is no possible way this cable is worth $424 they sell on musicteck.com. Goes to show you how good Penon cables are in comparison. OSG is cheaper and sounds better on the MEST there is no comparison.  OSG might be what your looking for. This sounds so good on the MEST I might have to use it on the MEST instead of the Totems and use the Totems on my Solaris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for those impressions, really appreciate it. The stock cable for the Mest is horrible, I can't believe it costs that much to be honest...crazy! I never use it. I've mainly used to Leo Plus as mentioned before, which is great but too much emphasis on the highs and thins out the mids a little. How do you think the OSG compares in this respect? If it does give more body to the mids whilst keeping bass as is, along with the great separation and clarity then it could be a better choice than the OS849 at the moment.


----------



## fabio19

What are the differences between Penon Leo and Penon Leo +?


----------



## claud W

I have another OSG on order for my ThieAudio Monarch and the Totem with only a 2.5 balanced to 4.4 balanced pigtail for other IEMs. Loved what the OSG did for my Solaris SE. 
Yes, I fell for Dsnuts Totem hype. Might be the real thing based on my past experience with his recommendations.


----------



## Dsnuts

vilhelm44 said:


> Thanks for those impressions, really appreciate it. The stock cable for the Mest is horrible, I can't believe it costs that much to be honest...crazy! I never use it. I've mainly used to Leo Plus as mentioned before, which is great but too much emphasis on the highs and thins out the mids a little. How do you think the OSG compares in this respect? If it does give more body to the mids whilst keeping bass as is, along with the great separation and clarity then it could be a better choice than the OS849 at the moment.



it is excatly how you describe the differences of the Leo Plus vs the OSG. OSG is copper based so it will not thin out mid ranges like silver cables do. Leo Plus has its uses and I love how they sound on my Luna but Leo Plus is not a good match for the MEST. OSG however is what your looking for. 



fabio19 said:


> What are the differences between Penon Leo and Penon Leo +?


Leo Plus uses a palladium coating I believe over silver.  Standard Leo is a pure silver cable. 



claud W said:


> I have another OSG on order for my ThieAudio Monarch and the Totem with only a 2.5 balanced to 4.4 balanced pigtail for other IEMs. Loved what the OSG did for my Solaris SE.
> Yes, I fell for Dsnuts Totem hype. Might be the real thing based on my past experience with his recommendations.



If your not floored with what the TOTEM does you can call me out you got my permission. Lol.


----------



## vilhelm44

Dsnuts said:


> it is excatly how you describe the differences of the Leo Plus vs the OSG. OSG is copper based so it will not thin out mid ranges like silver cables do. Leo Plus has its uses and I love how they sound on my Luna but Leo Plus is not a good match for the MEST. OSG however is what your looking for.



Many thanks, I'll pick up the OSG for now


----------



## fabio19

Dsnuts said:


> it is excatly how you describe the differences of the Leo Plus vs the OSG. OSG is copper based so it will not thin out mid ranges like silver cables do. Leo Plus has its uses and I love how they sound on my Luna but Leo Plus is not a good match for the MEST. OSG however is what your looking for.
> 
> 
> Leo Plus uses a palladium coating I believe over silver.  Standard Leo is a pure silver cable.
> ...



I meant the difference between Leo and Leo + in terms of sound, of musicality.


----------



## Sound Eq

Dsnuts said:


> So my gut feeling was right about these pigtail adapters.
> I have been testing this cable and as crazy as this sounds. When you use these pigtail adapters it does have an effect on other cables. I am using my Penon Orbs and a Gu craftsman pure silver cable on it. I went from directly plugging in my cable into my Shanling M6pro in the 2.5mm slot and then I connected the 4.4mm adapter of the Totems onto the Shanling and plugged the Gu craftsman cable on the pigtail adapter.
> 
> Sound stage is expanded and actually gives a bit of the properties of the Totem cable here, a bit better definition and note distinction like the Totems but to a lesser extent.  And this is going back and forth several times on the same tune. There is a clear difference in using this Totem adapter vs not using it.
> ...


hi, can u comment how it sounds on solaris 2020


----------



## Dsnuts

A great cable for the Solaris is the OSG but I can tell you what it did with my OG Solaris. Don't own the 2020. This is a snippet from my review I am working on and the Solaris was the 2nd earphone I tried it on. 

With the Solaris which already has a high level of detail and immersive nature to the tuning. With the Totem It becomes my own personal concert hall. Just astounded by how more spacious it sounds using this cable. Music notes be it drums to guitars to vocal performances sound even more refined with better distinction than what the stock tuning had in mind. Sounding even more higher end and the sound now has a sophistication that I never knew the Solaris could do. What was dimensional before now surrounds. What was articulate now with even a higher degree of immersiveness than what the Solaris was initially known for. More rich in tone, more spacious, with supreme clarity for the treble, full bodied mids with better instrument separation. Bass has even more authority. Solaris has become another beast altogether.


----------



## mrphilibere (Oct 1, 2020)

Got the CEMA's Chime Palace series yesterday to pair with my U12T. First thing I noticed: bass has more autority, imaging is improved as is soundstage. It adds some sort of "sweetness" to the U12T's sound. It retains and improves all the details and characteristics of the U12T, but smooth everything out. It's really impressive!

I quickly compared the Chime cable VS Penon's Leo Plus and the Chime is as revealing as the Leo Plus, but with more "sweetness" as I previously said. It's really hard to describe, but I really like that kind of sound. It's highly technical without being clinical or boring.

I guess the new Totem cable gives the same kind of results to the IEM it is paired with. Maybe it's better? Maybe not... I won't know because I don't plan on buying a new cable anytime soon


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 1, 2020)

Got a question for folks on this thread. I have been using the Totem flagship cable from Penon and I will say it is a substantial cable. The adapter thing. I had no idea a simple adapter could affect the sonics of my other cables but I am consistently finding that my other cables actually benefit from plugging into the Totem adapter. The little pigtail adapter enhances whatever cable you attach it to. Usually with a exapansion of sonics but for silver based cables it adds some richness in tone and even better separation. For copper based cables definitely benefits from more of an expanded stage.

Penon asked me if you guys are interested in them making adapters with the Totem material. They are trying to guage interest. I would imagine it would be in around the sub $100 range the material is expensive but it makes everything you attach to sound better. What say you.

For my use case senario I have a variety of DAPs I use for reviews and music. Most of them have 2.5mm balanced out so I order all my cables in 2.5mm balanced. I have been using pigtail adapters from Ibasso to use the same cable if I want to use in balanced or to my M15 or Shanling M6pro in 4.4 balanced out. The reason why I know the Totem adapters makes a difference is because I A/Bed against the 2.5mm and 4.4mm using the adapters. It makes a clear difference just that bit of material

I know most guys will not be able to affort a $800 cable but that adapter makes a big difference if you do plan on using an adapter. Let me know so I can relay the message. So far there hasn't been anything like them in the market place so this is the reason why I wanted to ask here.


----------



## Sound Eq

Dsnuts said:


> Got a question for folks on this thread. I have been using the Totem flagship cable from Penon and I will say it is a substantial cable. The adapter thing. I had no idea a simple adapter could affect the sonics of my other cables but I am consistently finding that my other cables actually benefit from plugging into the Totem adapter. The little pigtail adapter enhances whatever cable you attach it to. Usually with a exapansion of sonics but for silver based cables it adds some richness in tone and even better separation. For copper based cables definitely benefits from more of an expanded stage.
> 
> Penon asked me if you guys are interested in them making adapters with the Totem material. They are trying to guadge interest. I would imagine it would be in around the sub $100 range the material is expensive but it makes everything you attach to sound better. What say you.
> 
> ...


this cable is really intriguing, could you discuss with them maybe, the aesthetics of that cable and choice of connectors. As I am sure if that cable is as great as it sounds, it really deserves to be better looking


----------



## claud W

I am trying to buy a Totem with just one adapter, but having communication problems with Penon.


----------



## Dsnuts

claud W said:


> I am trying to buy a Totem with just one adapter, but having communication problems with Penon.



Chinese Holiday break. They will get back to you when they start work.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Got a question for folks on this thread. I have been using the Totem flagship cable from Penon and I will say it is a substantial cable. The adapter thing. I had no idea a simple adapter could affect the sonics of my other cables but I am consistently finding that my other cables actually benefit from plugging into the Totem adapter. The little pigtail adapter enhances whatever cable you attach it to. Usually with a exapansion of sonics but for silver based cables it adds some richness in tone and even better separation. For copper based cables definitely benefits from more of an expanded stage.
> 
> Penon asked me if you guys are interested in them making adapters with the Totem material. They are trying to guage interest. I would imagine it would be in around the sub $100 range the material is expensive but it makes everything you attach to sound better. What say you.
> 
> ...


I'd be interested for sure. If the length is short and the price is  low enough. $65 is my max.


----------



## Dsnuts

Not certain what the actual prices will be for the adapter. It will be a premium product. If the adapter was like any random adapter in the market it would be cheap and non consequential but this adapter will make you guys a believer in what this cable does. It is crazy just this little adapter making a difference. 

So far everything I tried with the adapter sounds enhanced. Going into direct using the 2.5mm without the adapter doesn't sound as good.  I dont know if there is a product out in the market that can do that so that is why they are considering it.  They are considering a 2.5mm female to 2.5mm male.  4.4mm female to 4.4 male. I hope they make a 2.5mm female to 4.4mm as that would serve dual purpose as well as the 2.5mm female to 3.5 single ended again serving dual purpose. 

The idea with the same sized adapter there is to be used just to enhance your existing cables. Ya that is a crazy idea but that is exactly what a bit of this material does. I know some might say adding another aspect to the sound chain is not ideal. I get that but if you guys could only hear what this adapter does for my other cables. 

They are making a way to get a bit of that Totem sound enhancing ability to you via adapter and if it didn't make an audible difference I dont think they would even bring up the idea. I believe they are just considering the idea so far. Will let you guys know if they end up going for it. We will see. 

I would imagine if portable amps were used more often now a days they would consider making an interconnect using the material.


----------



## flu_fighter

Dsnuts said:


> Not certain what the actual prices will be for the adapter. It will be a premium product. If the adapter was like any random adapter in the market it would be cheap and non consequential but this adapter will make you guys a believer in what this cable does. It is crazy just this little adapter making a difference.
> 
> So far everything I tried with the adapter sounds enhanced. Going into direct using the 2.5mm without the adapter doesn't sound as good.  I dont know if there is a product out in the market that can do that so that is why they are considering it.  They are considering a 2.5mm female to 2.5mm male.  4.4mm female to 4.4 male. I hope they make a 2.5mm female to 4.4mm as that would serve dual purpose as well as the 2.5mm female to 3.5 single ended again serving dual purpose.
> 
> ...



I'd be in a pigtail adapter, would also be interested in rca to 3.5mm interconnect using the Totem cable


----------



## claud W

Thanks Dsnuts. It is not like their regular customer service. When is the holiday over?


----------



## Dsnuts

Should be till next week.


----------



## fusionramjet

Dsnuts said:


> Well the idea of graphene. I mean who would have thought a carbon based material would have an effect on sound. I can tell they did a crap ton of R n D just to figure this one out. The reaction I am getting from the other threads are.
> 
> For reals? One guy just came out and asked if Beryllium is next. I was expecting that one.
> 
> As you know when something new goes public. People will be in disbelief. I was told these cables sell for higher in China. They are proud of this one. The workmanship is like all of their cables. Very premium but as far as I know Penon is the first to bring out a cable with graphene in it so it does show innovation in the cable realm. I can see these cables leading to a line of cables with the use of graphene. A silver based one perhaps. How about one with palladium alloy.  I suppose all in due time.


I read that graphene is a better electrical conductor than silver.  super cool.  I wonder if there's a way to make a pure carbon-based wire.


----------



## Dsnuts

Finally got around to post my Totem review. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-totem.24688/


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Anyway OSG is awesome in every way, it’s like listen without compression and Opus 
Mia headstage became definitely stunning, bass is tighter with more details and even mids highs shine, It’s like I removed a veil and every kind of music sounds better!
AMAZING 🤩


----------



## osiris1

any idea where the FiiO LC-RE Tri-Metallic slot in among the Penon cables reviewed here? I must have been looking at too many cables for Aliexpress to put in a recommendation


----------



## fusionramjet

osiris1 said:


> any idea where the FiiO LC-RE Tri-Metallic slot in among the Penon cables reviewed here? I must have been looking at too many cables for Aliexpress to put in a recommendation


I’m wondering the same thing.  Also DUNU’s Hulk and Blanche.  
I’m looking for either a swappable plug cable or a nice cable with a 2.5mm plug plus a 2.5 to 3.5mm adapter. 
on that note, besides the Totem’s adapters, which aren’t sold separately, any recommendations for good adapters?
Thanks!


----------



## cenizas

fusionramjet said:


> I’m wondering the same thing.  Also DUNU’s Hulk and Blanche.
> I’m looking for either a swappable plug cable or a nice cable with a 2.5mm plug plus a 2.5 to 3.5mm adapter.
> on that note, besides the Totem’s adapters, which aren’t sold separately, any recommendations for good adapters?
> Thanks!


The fiio adapters using the furukawa wires sound really good. Great transparency for an affordable price. If form factor is a priority and you need absolute compactness check out dd hifi, though their adapters don't sound that great, with some dynamic compression. If you're on a really tight buget or just want something cheap that works well the fdbro adapters actually sound very decent and are about $5 on aliexpress, transparent enough for an adapter and good connector quality.


----------



## osiris1

cenizas said:


> The fiio adapters using the furukawa wires sound really good. Great transparency for an affordable price. If form factor is a priority and you need absolute compactness check out dd hifi, though their adapters don't sound that great, with some dynamic compression. If you're on a really tight buget or just want something cheap that works well the fdbro adapters actually sound very decent and are about $5 on aliexpress, transparent enough for an adapter and good connector quality.



i must say i haven't really noticed any significant difference between the Fiio adapters and the ddhifi one. maybe a bit brigther on the Fiio. you are right the ddhifi one is great for the compact size though.


----------



## cenizas

osiris1 said:


> i must say i haven't really noticed any significant difference between the Fiio adapters and the ddhifi one. maybe a bit brigther on the Fiio. you are right the ddhifi one is great for the compact size though.


I noticed it switching back and fourth comparing it to other adapters, it's subtle though. I later had a friend measure it and it came in at 800mΩ which is the same resistance as a not good 1.2m iem cable, just based on that alone I feel is enough to discount it if you're hunting for transparency. The form factor is awesome though, I still use it when I want the convinience. Kind of liken it to Spotify vs tidal, one is great for convenience but not fidelity and the other vice versa.


----------



## claud W

Chinese holiday is over. Totem ordered.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

claud W said:


> Chinese holiday is over. Totem ordered.


Are you sure?
I know it will end 8th October


----------



## claud W

Well, maybe someone went to the Penon office for holiday fun and took my Email order.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Volt cable is quite similar to OSG, connector are very very similar look, maybe they change only colors.
@Dsnuts do you know if Volt cable is SPC with graphene?


----------



## Dsnuts

Na. It is a tighter weaved Litz silver coated crystal copper cable. More similar to the OS849. Might be using the same wire but less cores. It is a bit thinner but sonically it seems similar in performance. I will have to try it out with another earphone to see if it is similar. I doubt the cable will have graphene in it. It is an 8 core and similar geometry as the OS849 in Litz. It is a solid pack in cable.


----------



## claud W

OSG on Thie Audio Monarch. OSG right out of the box is nice. As new, it is a touch better than the OS849 that was on the Monarch for breakin. OSG is smooth and sweet new out of box.


----------



## Zambu

Dsnuts said:


> Not certain what the actual prices will be for the adapter. It will be a premium product. If the adapter was like any random adapter in the market it would be cheap and non consequential but this adapter will make you guys a believer in what this cable does. It is crazy just this little adapter making a difference.
> 
> So far everything I tried with the adapter sounds enhanced. Going into direct using the 2.5mm without the adapter doesn't sound as good.  I dont know if there is a product out in the market that can do that so that is why they are considering it.  They are considering a 2.5mm female to 2.5mm male.  4.4mm female to 4.4 male. I hope they make a 2.5mm female to 4.4mm as that would serve dual purpose as well as the 2.5mm female to 3.5 single ended again serving dual purpose.
> 
> ...



I'd have interest in 4.4 female to 4.4 male, and 4.4mm interconnect. Products like Cayin's C9 might bring some traction to portable amp markets, who knows  But that interconnect would be cool with the Oriolus BA300s.


----------



## Dsnuts

Will let them know. It was just an idea toyed around due to how good the adapters are using the Totem materials.


----------



## claud W (Oct 13, 2020)

Listening to Monarchs with A & K SE 200 and new Totem cable.  Only got one adapter 2.5 mm balanced to 4.4 balanced. Sounds nice and spacious, but needs break in.Still , it has nice punchy bass listening to Eagles "One Of These Nights" 24/192.
Next, Odessa feat. Regina Spektor, notes just hanging in the air, "Just A Memory".


----------



## Dsnuts

claud W said:


> Listening to Monarchs with A & K SE 200 and new Totem cable.  Only got one adapter 2.5 mm balanced to 4.4 balanced. Sounds nice and spacious, but needs break in.Still , it has nice punchy bass listening to Eagles "One Of These Nights" 24/192.
> Next, Odessa feat. Regina Spektor, notes just hanging in the air, "Just A Memory".



They sound amazing on everything I tried them on. You need to connect your other cables into them Totem adapters. You will notice some of that Totem sound enhancing on whatever cable you attach them to.


----------



## vilhelm44

Got my OSG today, lovely looking cable and great packaging! Can't wait to try it with the Volt, which I'm hoping will be here before the weekend, fingers crossed!


----------



## Xinlisupreme

@Dsnuts have you compared OSG with stock Volt cable with M6 pro?


----------



## Dsnuts

Stock cable is good but even the OS849 is an upgrade on it. Just more material so you can say the stock cable is like a OS849 lite. It has its own sound and doesn't limit what the Volt does. So if the OS849 is an upgrade you better believe the OSG will be a nice leap in performance. OSG is 2nd place to the Totem in what it does for earphones for me. It has proven time and time again how good that cable is. The 3 cables  I mentioned that is an upgrade for the Volts.  OS849, OSG and the Totem all 3 have SPC as a foundation for the cable so not vearing off of what Penon had in mind to go along with the Volt as their stock cable is an SPC cable. 

I gave all 3 of these cables mentioned 5 star ratings as all 3 are very versatile. I like the gold plated and or pure silver cables but these types of cables are not as versatile as the good old SPC in my opinion.


----------



## tgx78 (Oct 20, 2020)

I just received the Penon Totem I purchased last week. Initially I was drawn to the naming convention since I live in Pacific Northwest (British Columbia, Canada) where I grew up looking at Totem poles and always marveling at their beauty and spirituality.

Ok. Let me get this out first. This cable combined with the Penon Volt sounds so ridiculously real that it simply defies any logic. I wanted to say it here before doing it in the IEM forum and chastised by it to no end. Wish me a luck lol.


----------



## domiji

Today i received my new CEMA Tianwaitian series cable. It is there TOTL cable and build quality is amazing. The packaging is so damn cool


----------



## Xinlisupreme

@domiji can you compare it with OSG?


----------



## Dsnuts

domiji said:


> Today i received my new CEMA Tianwaitian series cable. It is there TOTL cable and build quality is amazing. The packaging is so damn cool



gotta let us know how they are in sound shaping. I would imagine it would be similar to the Totems.


----------



## domiji (Oct 23, 2020)

The CEMA cable also looks very, very similar to the Totem. The CEMA is very, very heavy and not the comfortable cable to wear. Is the Totem also on the heavier side?
I want to burn it in a bit before i made my conclusion.

I have to say that the Gala Audio Solar Eclipse is by far the best Cable i've heard with my Solaris.

*Edited*

Okay i've done a quick comparision between the Gala Audio Solar Eclpise and the CEMA. The CEMA is simply on another level - and it's not even close.

Clarity, Bass, Soundstage, Separation everything is much much better with the  Tianwaitian cable.

It is also clearly better than the Effect Audio Thor Silver II and the ALO Audio Reference 8 in nearly every aspect.

This cable really, really blew my mind. 

I will post detail impressions after some listening sessions


----------



## Xinlisupreme

@domiji have you bought this one?
https://a.aliexpress.com/_9hXYKx

or this?
https://a.aliexpress.com/_AdTYnd


----------



## tgx78

Xinlisupreme said:


> @domiji have you bought this one?
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_9hXYKx
> 
> or this?
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_AdTYnd



pretty sure the latter.

are they still giving out 30% discount?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Second one with 30% off would be very interesting, how to get discount?🤤


----------



## Melt28

is $500 for a cable really still considered midpriced?


----------



## Dsnuts

Its getting up there but I say anything under a grand as flagship cables hover over 2K.


----------



## claud W

If you look at Effect and PlusSound (to name two) prices, then you realize that $500 is the upper end of mid priced cables


----------



## domiji

Xinlisupreme said:


> @domiji have you bought this one?
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_9hXYKx
> 
> or this?
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_AdTYnd



The second one...

The discount doesn't work anylonger


----------



## KO DG (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello!
So far, I've only been reading the writings of the forum, and now I'm writing for the first time.
Please understand that there may be inaccurate expressions because this article is being translated by a translator and edited little by little.

I've experienced the tianwaitian, chime, gs (palladium), ms (Ag65+Cu35), and rx series of cema seller.

And now I'm here to let you know that I've found a cable that's supposed to be using the same line as the tianwaitian.

That is a cable called PdX-PRE1 sold in Taobao.

from the outside
type6 litz silver plated copper
5n silver
5n palladium plated silver
5n gold plated silver

It has the same number of lines and strands as 315 used in tianwaitian. (A person from a community I work in often told me.)


----------



## domiji

Burn in period is nearly done and i love this cable more and more.... Wonderful synergy with my Solaris.

This is my personal end-game cable for a "justifiable" price.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Love the os849 cable it does exactly what most people say. The sound gets more bodied with increased soundstage depth without compromising in details, clarity or speed. The treble is also smoothed out even further. Top notch cable that works on pretty much all my iems. 

Now does anyone have a recommendation upto £200 on a cable that will do the same but with more details and speed? I don't mind sacrificing a bit of bass but the cable needs to bring natural body to the sound like the os849 because most of my iems are thinner sounding.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Nabillion_786 said:


> Love the os849 cable it does exactly what most people say. The sound gets more bodied with increased soundstage depth without compromising in details, clarity or speed. The treble is also smoothed out even further. Top notch cable that works on pretty much all my iems.
> 
> Now does anyone have a recommendation upto £200 on a cable that will do the same but with more details and speed? I don't mind sacrificing a bit of bass but the cable needs to bring natural body to the sound like the os849 because most of my iems are thinner sounding.



Penon OSG


----------



## Bozz_Keren

KO DG said:


> Hello!
> So far, I've only been reading the writings of the forum, and now I'm writing for the first time.
> Please understand that there may be inaccurate expressions because this article is being translated by a translator and edited little by little.
> 
> ...



Got link to the store in taobao? Cannot find them


----------



## tgx78

Bozz_Keren said:


> Got link to the store in taobao? Cannot find them







much more expensive than CEMA


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Did Anyone compare with OSG or Leo plus?


----------



## Nabillion_786

@davidmolliere great review on the ag8 cable btw! I was actually looking for more reviews as I was going to pull the trigger on these from the 11/11 sales. These sound very interesting but the way you describe them sound exactly like how my os849 has improved my iems. Have you heard both?


----------



## Nabillion_786

Should I be concerned that my os849 cable very rarely loses its sound on one side of the cable then comes back again? I realised right at the end of the cable if I give it a wiggle only sometimes it can lose the sound and comes back again. I'm just worried the problem could get worse but as of right now the sound loss occurred to me once through normal listening which had me confused.


----------



## InstantSilence

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/how...ke-a-difference.481385/page-121#post-15948030

The folks here don't believe in cables


----------



## Dsnuts

Nabillion_786 said:


> Should I be concerned that my os849 cable very rarely loses its sound on one side of the cable then comes back again? I realised right at the end of the cable if I give it a wiggle only sometimes it can lose the sound and comes back again. I'm just worried the problem could get worse but as of right now the sound loss occurred to me once through normal listening which had me confused.


If you notice that again I would message Penon about the issue. 



InstantSilence said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/how...ke-a-difference.481385/page-121#post-15948030
> 
> The folks here don't believe in cables



They have a right to believe what they want to believe. It is a touchy subject among enthusiasts. Some hear changes with cables and some don't. I think it comes down to ones own experiences with cables. Not a big deal really. 

To be honest I wish I couldnt hear any differences at all. That would have saved me a lot of money. Lol.


----------



## Luis1316

Dsnuts said:


> If you notice that again I would message Penon about the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crap happens when you hear that little difference LoL. I used to laugh at "expensive" (mainly over 20 euro) cables, now I believe that different build quality, cable material and plug quality would have an slight effect on the IEM. I call the difference made by cables "atmospheric" because It is kinda hard to explain.


----------



## claud W

If you try to hear the difference with cables, but can not, its because you did not spend enough on your equipment. If you don't have at a bare minimum an upper mid fi headphone or stereo speaker rig, you will not be able to hear the difference in cables. I would say the same for DAPs and IEMs. I can hear the difference in cables in my HiBy R6 Pro, Ibasso DX 220 and A&K SE 200. I don't even try with my Hiby R3.


----------



## MuhVNYP

There is someone in head fi too, in IEM forum, saying that source doesnt make difference. Obviously cable makes a difference seems utter joke for them. Everyone just different, i have ier-z1r, n i dont found the difference in using my s8 with my desktop rig(bifrost multibit+aune amp) except just some dynamic that come from the power drive the amp has. I just didnt hear anything, n before that, i have ex800st+EA janus, n used the same desktop rig compared to phone, i dont hear the difference, i try but cannot hear the difference, then just 1 month ago(kind of), i sell my z1r, bcs it just not fit for my ears, and the subbass killing me, it does slam si hard, n i dont like prominent bass compared to other ranges, then i planning to bought another IEM, but decided to bought dx220 max just days ago, before all this, my first bought into IEM realm was CA comet, but the right side was kind of not as loud as the left one, its my fault for not taking care of it, then after i sell z1r, i use it again n found it not that bad, then after i decide to bought dx220max, i felt like i definetly heard differences between sources, that i have not heard. I definetly heard the difference of how the max rendering the song compared to my phone. So to my knowledge n experience, as long as u have entry to mid range IEM, trying much more higher up source, or maybe upgrading it gonna make the difference more apparent, then why my desktop rig doesnt make difference, well the thing is that i found out the amp tube, some of the light is not as bright as some other, but bcs it is still producing sound so i dont think about it much, so then it could be one of the factor, n then the connection between the pc(player) to the dac, im thinking the pc electric is not clean, bcs i found out it does electrified when i touch the dac or some parts of the amp, n ir could be the cable that goes from dac to amp. Well the point is i proved my self that source do have an effect, in fact imo right now, source is more critical than IEM, ur source need to be able to producing those details, so that the IEM could do the same, obviously if the IEM is not quite good, then u could say its bottlenecking the chain. Now i need to try cables n found an used andromeda, then im done. Sorry for blabbing.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Nov 4, 2020)

I currently own 2 thick cables, the isn s16 and os849. What I have noticed is both of these cables are unique in there natural sound depth which none of my other thinner cables can offer. On top of that the os849 doesn't sacfrice any detail despite having that added fullness and depth. Definitely one of the best spc cables I have heard.

However, I've realised I'm becoming more fond of a lively, detailed sound these days so I am thinking of a pure silver cable in isn ag8 with that thick core presence is the way to go for me. Would of got leo+ but it probably won't add that fullnes and depth I'm looking for and I have also read somewhere that it has less mids presence compared to the ag8 which makes the ag8 seem like an overall solid choice for  pure vocals.


----------



## TheKDreamer

Does anyone have any comments on the Moondrop Autumn Moons?

https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/...onal-earphone-upgrade-cable-with-0-78mm-2-pin


----------



## tgx78 (Nov 11, 2020)

Edit.


----------



## tgx78 (Nov 11, 2020)

Just got this CEMA Tianwaitian and all I can say is Holy Cow.  Everything got microscopically magnified and expanded with super lushness. My MEST sounds like a totally different earphones tonight.


----------



## Bozz_Keren

looking forward to your impression


----------



## kubig123

Finally I received my Tianwaitian too, that’s the second cable I ordered from Cema, it looks luxurious, I hope I’ll have time today to enjoy it 😀.


----------



## cenizas (Nov 11, 2020)

tgx78 said:


> Just got this CEMA Tianwaitian and all I can say is Holy Cow.  Everything got microscopically magnified and expanded with super lushness. My MEST sounds like a totally different earphones tonight.


Looks awesome. Would love a comparison with totem


----------



## Melt28

Any good cables on sale today?


----------



## tgx78

cenizas said:


> Looks awesome. Would love a comparison with totem



They are same cables


----------



## cenizas

tgx78 said:


> They are same cables


I checked with cema and fa and both say it's using pure silver, palladium plated silver and gps for the inner core whereas totem is using gpc and palladim plated silver only for inner core so I don't think they're the same. Different strand counts too. I'd expected the cema to be brighter due to it mainly being silver.


----------



## tgx78 (Nov 11, 2020)

I’ve been A/bing 8 hours straight and they sound same to me. At Taobao, the raw reels of the green(Totem) and white(Tianwaitian) are being sold as same cable geometry unless I missed something.

later today I will try to a/b with the volt instead of the MEST


----------



## Nabillion_786

I wonder how they compare with Leo +.


----------



## cenizas (Nov 12, 2020)

tgx78 said:


> I’ve been A/bing 8 hours straight and they sound same to me. At Taobao, the raw reels of the green(Totem) and white(Tianwaitian) are being sold as same cable geometry unless I missed something.
> 
> later today I will try to a/b with the volt instead of the MEST






Can confirm that there's copper in the totem core. Asked CEMA and they claim their core has no copper, just GPS, PPS and pure silver, so who knows haha


----------



## claud W

My Tianwaitian arrived today. Presently breaking in on my good old Sony ZX 300. Sounds great so far, BUT... I do not like the curved coverings to wear behind my ears. Anyone have a good way to remove this extra sheath?


----------



## KO DG

I think this is the line used in the totem. ( different with tianwaitian )
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=7247

Or maybe it's another product that has same structure. 

Anyway, one thing I think, tianwaitian is worth buying. Really.


----------



## vilhelm44

Came across the Crescent Moon cable from Cosmic Cables earlier, looked interesting as using the same materials as the Totem and Tianwaitian. They have a 10% off for Black Friday so ordered one, I'll add impressions when I get it.

https://www.cosmic-cables.co.uk/product-page/crescent-moon


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Nov 25, 2020)

vilhelm44 said:


> Came across the Crescent Moon cable from Cosmic Cables earlier, looked interesting as using the same materials as the Totem and Tianwaitian. They have a 10% off for Black Friday so ordered one, I'll add impressions when I get it.
> 
> https://www.cosmic-cables.co.uk/product-page/crescent-moon





vilhelm44 said:


> Came across the Crescent Moon cable from Cosmic Cables earlier, looked interesting as using the same materials as the Totem and Tianwaitian. They have a 10% off for Black Friday so ordered one, I'll add impressions when I get it.
> 
> https://www.cosmic-cables.co.uk/product-page/crescent-moon


Very tempting this is as I'm from the UK and my 2 recent cable purchases have been really positive.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Nov 24, 2020)

But I wonder how much of that palladium they are using though. It seems as though every cable using that material get very favourable impressions. I hear stuff like the best possible bass, best detail and really textured sound. Don't know how true this is until I hear it for myself.


----------



## vilhelm44

Nabillion_786 said:


> But I wonder how much of that palladium they are using though. It seems as though every cable using that material get very favourable impressions. I hear stuff like the best possible bass, best detail and really textured sound. Don't know how true this is until I hear it for myself.



Not sure how much is in the cable but I've had the EA Leo II, Eletech Iliad and Penon Leo Plus. They all worked well, especially the Leo Plus which was the cheapest of the lot.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Just pulled the trigger on the tianwaitian as it was impossible to resist. What convinced me further was how amazing my ag8 is sounding right now! Honestly, after 2 days use the sound has noticeably filled out giving some crazy sense of immersion and beautiful vocals. This is my best cable to date and the improvements I notice are more then alot of the side grade iems I have purchased over the years.


----------



## Aioros

I read the 37 pages of the thread and learned a lot, I would like to know if someone has the CEMA PS series cable in their possession, so that they can give us their impressions.


----------



## Nabillion_786

kubig123 said:


> Finally I received my Tianwaitian too, that’s the second cable I ordered from Cema, it looks luxurious, I hope I’ll have time today to enjoy it 😀.


How does it sound?


----------



## cwtan1212 (Nov 28, 2020)

I like Tianwaitian with my U18T and ier-z1r so much that I ordered a second Tianwaitian for my Focal Utopia. Not sure whether they are enough for headphones but I can always reterminate them for IEM.  Let's see how they compare to Danacable Lazuli ref which are my current favourite cables for Utopia.


----------



## Nabillion_786

cwtan1212 said:


> I like Tianwaitian with my U18T and ier-z1r so much that I ordered a second Tianwaitian for my Focal Utopia. Not sure whether they are enough for headphones but I can always reterminate them for IEM.  Let's see how they compare to Danacable Lazuli ref which are my current favourite cables for Utopia.


What way would you describe the sound improvements?


----------



## cwtan1212

Nabillion_786 said:


> What way would you describe the sound improvements?


It's very personal. What I like may not be what you like.  The results of my pairings may also be different to the results of yours if you are using different IEMs and DAP/DAC/amp. 

U18T is a little too bright to me on stock and other cables I have.. TWT reduce the brightness a little which is perfect to my liking and what I've been looking for..  I recently auditioned cables costing a few times the cost of TWT but the warm touch they give to my U18T plugged to DX220 Max are either too much or too little compared to TWT to me.  As for the rest like soundstage, levels of details it just improves in all aspects generally compared to other cables at around the same price or cost more.  Some other high end cables give better soundstage, separation, speed and details but each other them have their pros and cons when paired to different equipment. Again, it all depends on the users' preferences.  The pairing just made me keep listening.

Another thing is the separation on balanced plug is just nice to my liking, I don't like too much separation until the music is focused on separation, i.e. left, right, left right until I lose the focus on the vocals in certain tracks.


----------



## Nabillion_786

cwtan1212 said:


> It's very personal. What I like may not be what you like.  The results of my pairings may also be different to the results of yours if you are using different IEMs and DAP/DAC/amp.
> 
> U18T is a little too bright to me on stock and other cables I have.. TWT reduce the brightness a little which is perfect to my liking and what I've been looking for..  I recently auditioned cables costing a few times the cost of TWT but the warm touch they give to my U18T plugged to DX220 Max are either too much or too little compared to TWT to me.  As for the rest like soundstage, levels of details it just improves in all aspects generally compared to other cables at around the same price or cost more.  Some other high end cables give better soundstage, separation, speed and details but each other them have their pros and cons when paired to different equipment. Again, it all depends on the users' preferences.  The pairing just made me keep listening.
> 
> Another thing is the separation on balanced plug is just nice to my liking, I don't like too much separation until the music is focused on separation, i.e. left, right, left right until I lose the focus on the vocals in certain tracks.


Thanks for the impressions! Btw what are the names of the cables you mentioned that has 'better stage, detail and speed'?


----------



## cwtan1212

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks for the impressions! Btw what are the names of the cables you mentioned that has 'better stage, detail and speed'?



It should be "or" instead of "and".  As for the names I'm not going to name them.  I don't want to start any online flaming as some has different opinions.  Some are over USD1.5k each and some are over $2k.


----------



## DeweyCH

This thread is kind of overwhelming... but useful. Would anyone be able to recommend an upgrade to Campfire's Smoky Litz? Is the Penon OSG kind of the go-to "mid-fi" cable upgrade, shy of breaking the four-figure mark? Are the lower-priced Penons typically an upgrade?

This is for a pair of Andromedas. I love their detail, separation and clarity and would like just... more.


----------



## claud W

You need to specify a "balanced" DAP connection for that end of your new cord. 2.5 or 4.4, which ever your source/DAP has. That will be an improvement over the CA cable. The OSG is a great choice for your Penon cable for Andros.


----------



## DeweyCH

claud W said:


> You need to specify a "balanced" DAP connection for that end of your new cord. 2.5 or 4.4, which ever your source/DAP has. That will be an improvement over the CA cable. The OSG is a great choice for your Penon cable for Andros.


Thank you. Yeah it'd be a 2.5 as my balanced amp only has XLR, so I use a Drop 2.5 to XLR adapter.


----------



## claud W

You know you have bought too many cables when Penon sends you a Christmas card. Got one from them today. Very nice.


----------



## domiji

I am still searching for the perfect cable for my Solaris. The CEMA was great but ergonomics where horrible.

Can anyone recommend a very good cable for the Solaris? Some say that a pure OCC silver cable is the way to go...

I consider:

- CEMA XS Series
- GUcraftsman silver

I would be very thankfull for your recs 😃


----------



## grooveriders

Im looking for a new cable. Nicehck c4-2 and Darkjade anyone used them before?


----------



## Bozz_Keren

The dark jade looks similar to Linsoul Nymph..


----------



## grooveriders

Bozz_Keren said:


> The dark jade looks similar to Linsoul Nymph..


Im pretty sure the cable come from the same OEM company. Have you tried the cable before?


----------



## IgeNeLL

grooveriders said:


> Im looking for a new cable. Nicehck c4-2 and Darkjade anyone used them before?


any link ?


----------



## grooveriders

IgeNeLL said:


> any link ?



You can search on aliexpress both on sale now.
the first one is "Nicehck c4-2"
The second one below is  "Nicehck Darkjade"


----------



## Nabillion_786

My tianwaitian will be arriving shortly. Can't wait to compare it to my os849 and ag8!


----------



## Bozz_Keren

grooveriders said:


> Im pretty sure the cable come from the same OEM company. Have you tried the cable before?



Nope just seen them on Drop, not a lot of review on them except from Penon OSG, 
if you say them they're from the same OEM, you can read them here a few page back there should be few reviewnfor OSG


----------



## grooveriders

Bozz_Keren said:


> Nope just seen them on Drop, not a lot of review on them except from Penon OSG,
> if you say them they're from the same OEM, you can read them here a few page back there should be few reviewnfor OSG


I think its a different cable the colour and cable count is different.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Dec 8, 2020)

Ok I have heard the tianwaitian cables today and will say that they sound very nice! It adds some beautiful texture and more details then any other cable I have heard. My only letdown so far is that the soundstage is not even that big for the weirdest of reasons. I thought that was there speciality? Ag8 cable has way more immersiveness but I am sure burn in for a few days will open them up like it usually does with some of these cables.


----------



## lafeuill (Dec 8, 2020)

Sorry, I didn't follow : what iems and dap are you using the tianwaitian with ?

I bought @domiji's and paired it with Dunu Luna. A bit early to draw conclusions, but didn't feel like it constricted stage width or depth.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Dec 8, 2020)

lafeuill said:


> Sorry, I didn't follow : what iems and dap are you using the tianwaitian with ?
> 
> I bought @domiji's and paired it with Dunu Luna. A bit early to draw conclusions, but didn't feel like it constricted stage width or depth.


Thanks for reaching out! I have used them on various iems (kpe, nm2+,whizzer heo3 and use them straight from my phone 3:5 termination.The stage is normal for me not restricted at all but definitely not expanded as I find the ag8 wayy more immersive. Cema told me before purchase I could return them back within 7 days if I don't like them but i really want to like them because it adds a beautiful colouring to the sound which is soo addicting. But so far for £300 I am not sure the price to performance ratio on my setup is worth it. Aside from the beautiful texture which is definitely the stand out I find little improvements in other areas. Maybe slightly more detail and fullness but can't notice anything else. But after all this said with 2 more days burn in it could turn out to be a beast and well worth it as cema told me to wait for 100 hours burn in. We'll see...

Also would love to hear your impressions when you get time.


----------



## musicinmymind

Wanted to try Single Crystal Copper with Z1R, both Kbear and Nicehck has options, any suggestion between them would be helpful 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000306509721.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.10a63c00C6VCXM&mp=1

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## noobandroid

my local seller is selling these for less than $50, bought 2 units, 1 for HD650 and another incoming for 2-pin


----------



## Scuba Devils

Hello, new to the IEM addiction - DAP owner for many years though! I posted in another thread (ZX500 thread) but this seems more fitting for a cable question. 

I bought a set of the XBA-N3 with the standard 3.5mm jack but want to upgrade the cable to 4.4mm for use with my Sony ZX507. I was debating buying the Sony Kimber cable but I read somewhere that the cable is heavy and might pull on the IEMs - does anyone have experience of this combination? Any others people might recommend? I find a lot of the cables on Ali Express etc have the plastic for the over-ear hook but I won't want that with the N3s. Also, very important to have low microphonics - I walk my dog every day and living in Ireland, weather not the best and even wind blowing against a cable can cause huge noise issue! Finally, I would prefer the cable to match the N3 in some way so ideally black but that might be a challenge! This is a contender, anyone have opinions of it? - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32957840382.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.3.42a44107m9dRnX


----------



## Dsnuts

That cable is just a basic 8 core copper cable. Throw out the crystal whatever way they describe it. It is a basic cable. I am quite familiar with Sony house sound. IMO you need to get some silver in the mix there to bring out the details of the earphones and to tighten up the bass end a touch. I would personally go for something like the KBEAR tri through cable https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...0o.store_home.productList_103909896.subject_5

Or even a pure silver one https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...68#1000022185#1000066058#0_668#3468#15612#331

If your gonna go copper. Go for the UPOCC variety. Is better quality over standard copper stuff. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...0o.store_home.productList_103909896.subject_6


----------



## Scuba Devils

Dsnuts said:


> That cable is just a basic 8 core copper cable. Throw out the crystal whatever way they describe it. It is a basic cable. I am quite familiar with Sony house sound. IMO you need to get some silver in the mix there to bring out the details of the earphones and to tighten up the bass end a touch. I would personally go for something like the KBEAR tri through cable https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...0o.store_home.productList_103909896.subject_5
> 
> Or even a pure silver one https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001722934298.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.0.0.722e1d57YTV5ND&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.169870.0&scm_id=1007.13339.169870.0&scm-url=1007.13339.169870.0&pvid=e34a742c-459a-4bd0-ae01-00eb2e03dcac&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller,scm-url:1007.13339.169870.0,pvid:e34a742c-459a-4bd0-ae01-00eb2e03dcac,tpp_buckets:668#0#131923#35_668#808#4094#382_668#888#3325#10_668#2846#8107#70_668#2717#7559#39_668#1000022185#1000066058#0_668#3468#15612#331
> 
> If your gonna go copper. Go for the UPOCC variety. Is better quality over standard copper stuff. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...0o.store_home.productList_103909896.subject_6




Thanks for the reply.

I like the look of that last black one - just concerned about trying to take the plastic off for the ear hooks!


----------



## Scuba Devils

What about this one?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32966597233.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.17cd3c00skMNKt&mp=1


----------



## Dsnuts

If you want one without ear guides. Those should do just fine


----------



## lgcubana

I see NiceHck has brought their own graphene solution to market.  

(_too many buzz words for me to wrap my head around_)
*NICEHCK DarkJade 8 Strand Graphene Silver Plated OCC Earphone Cable Litz *
1. Product name: NICEHCK DarkJade 8 Strands Graphene Silver Plated OCC Earphone Cable
2. Brand: NICEHCK
3. Model: DarkJade
4. Conductor: 8 strands graphene silver plated OCC
5. Number of cores:133*8
6. Skin material: PVC
7. Internal Structure: Internal Litz structure
8. Sound Characteristics: Reduce distortion and bring better sound quality.
9. Length: 1.25m±3cm
10. Plug type: 3.5mm/2.5mm/4.4mm straight options
11. Connector: MMCX/0.78mm 2Pin
12.Plug materialure copper plating
13. Splitter material : Pure copper plating

*$78.77 *USD vs.* OSG $299 *USD


----------



## Forsaked (Dec 18, 2020)

@Dsnuts

Any recommendation for the ThieAudio Monarch?
Since it is a neutral IEM with a little bass boost, the OS849 or OSG should be a good complement, right?

Edit: It's to late now for advices, i went with the OSG!


----------



## MuhVNYP

Are there someone who had pw audio flapship n penon totem, just to know where totem stand compared to those more expensive totl.


----------



## Nabillion_786

This cable seems like it has more silver material then the ag8, wonder how it sounds?


----------



## Forsaked

Nabillion_786 said:


> This cable seems like it has more silver material then the ag8, wonder how it sounds?



Looks to me like ultra thin litz, all in seperate isolation, so it looks thicker.

Comparison:


----------



## Nabillion_786

Forsaked said:


> Looks to me like ultra thin litz, all in seperate isolation, so it looks thicker.
> 
> Comparison:


Which one do you think has more pure silver material overall?


----------



## Forsaked

Nabillion_786 said:


> Which one do you think has more pure silver material overall?



I still would think the AG8, we can't be sure until someone bought one and compared it.
[sarcasm] Best would be melting both cables down until only silver is left and then weight it. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Nabillion_786

Forsaked said:


> I still would think the AG8, we can't be sure until someone bought one and compared it.
> [sarcasm] Best would be melting both cables down until only silver is left and then weight it. [/sarcasm]


😂


----------



## zima500

Anyone test Cema's newest copper cable? The "Super copper series 4-core thick OCC". I have a Audio-Technica ATH-IEX1 iem and I think they sound great, but definitely are just too bright. I am debating the 198 cema "7N Frozen Single Crystal Copper Special Tuning" as they are supposed to reduce treble/brightness more according to Hakuzen's review, but there is no comparison with the super copper cable yet.

Super copper cable:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000516867747.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.1.6a532dcdv7FIbA

198 cema 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000227749190.html?spm=a2g0s.imconversation.0.0.74573e5faZqMIm&mp=1


----------



## holsen (Dec 21, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> That cable is just a basic 8 core copper cable. Throw out the crystal whatever way they describe it. It is a basic cable. I am quite familiar with Sony house sound. IMO you need to get some silver in the mix there to bring out the details of the earphones and to tighten up the bass end a touch. I would personally go for something like the KBEAR tri through cable https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...0o.store_home.productList_103909896.subject_5
> 
> Or even a pure silver one https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001722934298.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.0.0.722e1d57YTV5ND&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.169870.0&scm_id=1007.13339.169870.0&scm-url=1007.13339.169870.0&pvid=e34a742c-459a-4bd0-ae01-00eb2e03dcac&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller,scm-url:1007.13339.169870.0,pvid:e34a742c-459a-4bd0-ae01-00eb2e03dcac,tpp_buckets:668#0#131923#35_668#808#4094#382_668#888#3325#10_668#2846#8107#70_668#2717#7559#39_668#1000022185#1000066058#0_668#3468#15612#331
> 
> If your gonna go copper. Go for the UPOCC variety. Is better quality over standard copper stuff. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...0o.store_home.productList_103909896.subject_6


Kind of a bummer.  I've heard so much good about both these cables but they're only available as 2 pin flat where I need a 2 pin CIEM style.  I just bought one of these but its weeks away with Christmas deliveries.  NICE HCK WHITE CRANE Anyone have any experience with it? And while we're at it, Im super curious about the Dark Jade with Graphene, I've been close to pulling the trigger a couple of times but could find anyones impressions anywhere. I want to tighten up the bass and improve the clarity up top on my Fusions. Suggestions? Loaded question, I know but I've got to ask.


----------



## flu_fighter

holsen said:


> Kind of a bummer.  I've heard so much good about both these cables but they're only available as 2 pin flat where I need a 2 pin CIEM style.  I just bought one of these but its weeks away with Christmas deliveries.  NICE HCK WHITE CRANE Anyone have any experience with it? And while we're at it, Im super curious about the Dark Jade with Graphene, I've been close to pulling the trigger a couple of times but could find anyones impressions anywhere. I want to tighten up the bass and improve the clarity up top on my Fusions. Suggestions? Loaded question, I know but I've got to ask.



I am using the Dark Jade which is 8 core and also have 4 core versions of this by another aliexpress seller. They are using the same cable and it is probably the same cable used for the Linsoul Nymph. 

The Dark Jade should be similar to the Penon OSG, though they differ in degrees of definition. I don't have the OSG to compare, but I would guess that the OSG probably have better definition.

As for the similarties, the Dark Jade gives a black background, tightens the bass and gives better definition to the music. 

If you are thinking of pulling the trigger, wait till the next Aliexpress sale, these can be gooten for less than US$100 during the sale.


----------



## Forsaked

My OSG is on it's way via FedEx (didn't know they also deliver to Germany) and should arrive before the new year.
The cable was ordered as last and seems to be the first item to be delivered, while the Monarch hasn't been send out (build to order), the AZLA SednaEarfit XELASTEC are currently delayed in Montreal by customs and the HiBy Impedance Adapter is still in Shanghai.


----------



## theory_87

holsen said:


> Kind of a bummer.  I've heard so much good about both these cables but they're only available as 2 pin flat where I need a 2 pin CIEM style.  I just bought one of these but its weeks away with Christmas deliveries.  NICE HCK WHITE CRANE Anyone have any experience with it? And while we're at it, Im super curious about the Dark Jade with Graphene, I've been close to pulling the trigger a couple of times but could find anyones impressions anywhere. I want to tighten up the bass and improve the clarity up top on my Fusions. Suggestions? Loaded question, I know but I've got to ask.


Been using the Nicehck Darkjade with IMR EDP and Semper and I like what I'm hearing. One of my favorite cables and there is a nice synergy with IMR IEM. The sound is more copper like to my ears than SPC or silver (which is my preference). Darkjade improves the background darkness, tighten up the bass and improve the definition between the notes. You can get them during Aliexpress sales where the price is below USD90.


----------



## holsen

theory_87 said:


> Been using the Nicehck Darkjade with IMR EDP and Semper and I like what I'm hearing. One of my favorite cables and there is a nice synergy with IMR IEM. The sound is more copper like to my ears than SPC or silver (which is my preference). Darkjade improves the background darkness, tighten up the bass and improve the definition between the notes. You can get them during Aliexpress sales where the price is below USD90.


Thanks for the note. I think it'll be going on sales again in January.  I actually like the stock cable that comes with IMR but very interested to hear how silver and graphene will affect / improve what are really special IEMs.   This   NICE HCK WHITE CRANE which I picked up has a list price of $200 + It's on now for areound $120 Canadian, I picked it up last week for $60. Looking forward to getting my hands on it. I want to see what I squeeze out of my Fusion. Of course, will try it with my EDP and RAH and may pick up another one.... DarkJade is on my Radar when it goes on sale again..


----------



## claud W

Anyone try Penon's new "Mix" cable?


----------



## Dsnuts

I would imagine it would be very similar in what it does to the community favorite 175 cable from CEMA for a bit cheaper. Should be a great cable.


----------



## Forsaked (Dec 26, 2020)

My Penon OSG arrived, i am still missing the right IEM, but still the cable is awesome.
Also got a nice Christmas & New Year card from Penon:











Edit: Red = Right, Blue = Left and Notch inside correct?


----------



## holsen

tgx78 said:


> CEMA Tianwaitian


Hey guys,  I've got a question instead of asking for a recommendation.  I've been seriously looking at the Totem and the this Tianwatian so I'm encouraged by what @tgx78 had had to say about it, but here's the question for those of you have the Tianwaitian and / or Totem.  If this was the only cable you had would you be happy with it or are there times or certain IEMS with which you'd still prefer to go UPOCC or Pure Silver and why?   The answer to that question I think could help alot of us know what to be looking for as opposesed to seeking a recommendation and getting a ton of different answers..   Thanks!


----------



## tgx78

holsen said:


> Hey guys,  I've got a question instead of asking for a recommendation.  I've been seriously looking at the Totem and the this Tianwatian so I'm encouraged by what @tgx78 had had to say about it, but here's the question for those of you have the Tianwaitian and / or Totem.  If this was the only cable you had would you be happy with it or are there times or certain IEMS with which you'd still prefer to go UPOCC or Pure Silver and why?   The answer to that question I think could help alot of us know what to be looking for as opposesed to seeking a recommendation and getting a ton of different answers..   Thanks!



Hi Howard, hope all is well with you! 
Totem and Tianwatian are really good and they bring out unique acoustical characteristics of many IEMs in general, but yes there are few exceptions.
For example, I actually prefer the iBasso CB16 (High Purity Silver + Copper Alloy) on the iBasso IT07 instead of Totem. 
As well YY UPOCC on NF Audio NM2+ is more preferable over the Tianwatian as UPOCC tames bit of NM2+'s gritty trebles. 
Blon Bl-03 matches better with a pure silver cable such as an ISN AG8 over the Totem/Tianwatian I felt.


----------



## tgx78

Forsaked said:


> My Penon OSG arrived, i am still missing the right IEM, but still the cable is awesome.
> Also got a nice Christmas & New Year card from Penon:
> 
> 
> ...



I usually connect notches facing outward, but as long as you are doing same orientation on both, you should be good to go.


----------



## holsen (Dec 26, 2020)

tgx78 said:


> Hi Howard, hope all is well with you!
> Totem and Tianwatian are really good and they bring out unique acoustical characteristics of many IEMs in general, but yes there are few exceptions.
> For example, I actually prefer the iBasso CB16 (High Purity Silver + Copper Alloy) on the iBasso IT07 instead of Totem.
> As well YY UPOCC on NF Audio NM2+ is more preferable over the Tianwatian as UPOCC tames bit of NM2+'s gritty trebles.
> Blon Bl-03 matches better with a pure silver cable such as an ISN AG8 over the Totem/Tianwatian I felt.


Hey Jim!  Thanks for that.  That helps.  I think I'll pick one up.  I've got several UPOCC cables and have got a Pure Silver on it's way from NiceHCK together with a SPC Furukawa so that will gve me a few reference points to compare against both the pure copper & pure silver.  I'll grab a Tianwaitian as well and that should give me a pretty good arsenal to play with.  Incidentally, I sent my RAH out to Itsfit to convert to CIEM.  It should be stellar.  We should get together, compare notes and grab a cocktail or two!


----------



## slex

holsen said:


> Kind of a bummer.  I've heard so much good about both these cables but they're only available as 2 pin flat where I need a 2 pin CIEM style.  I just bought one of these but its weeks away with Christmas deliveries.  NICE HCK WHITE CRANE Anyone have any experience with it? And while we're at it, Im super curious about the Dark Jade with Graphene, I've been close to pulling the trigger a couple of times but could find anyones impressions anywhere. I want to tighten up the bass and improve the clarity up top on my Fusions. Suggestions? Loaded question, I know but I've got to ask.


I have the Goldenfall it's similar to Whitecrane according to JIm. The characteristics of Graphene ( Darkjade)is what I have expected according to descriptions. The one with 4 strand graphene available in Aliexpress is a factory OEM.  Expecting yet to be release Palladium alloy from Linsoul at the moment.


----------



## slex

Jim from NiceHCK, my bad☺️


----------



## holsen (Dec 27, 2020)

slex said:


> I have the Goldenfall it's similar to Whitecrane according to JIm. The characteristics of Graphene ( Darkjade)is what I have expected according to descriptions. The one with 4 strand graphene available in Aliexpress is a factory OEM.  Expecting yet to be release Palladium alloy from Linsoul at the moment.


Interesting.  My Whitecrane should be here by the end next week but I'd be interested in rolling the dice on that 4 core graphene;  have you got a link to it?


----------



## slex (Dec 27, 2020)

holsen said:


> Interesting.  My Whitecrane shod be here by the end next week but I'd be interwsted in rilling the dice on that 4 core graphene;  have you got a link to it?


Xinhs hifi, you could do a search?


----------



## slex (Dec 27, 2020)

slex said:


> Xinhs hifi, you could do a search?






Btw, you could request to customize to 8 cores.


----------



## grooveriders

I think its the same cable.
I just got mine (Darkjade). The bass is tight and full. overall music sounds fuller and soundstage is improved but the treble isnt that much extended compared to the other cable that I have. 
The cable is super THICC and not so soft.


----------



## slex

grooveriders said:


> I think its the same cable.
> I just got mine (Darkjade). The bass is tight and full. overall music sounds fuller and soundstage is improved but the treble isnt that much extended compared to the other cable that I have.
> The cable is super THICC and not so soft.


Does it sound more musical to you compared to your other cables?


----------



## holsen (Dec 27, 2020)

slex said:


> Btw, you could request to customize to 8 cores.


Thanks.  Found it and saved it to my wish list but I think my next cable will be the Tianwaitian, I'm more than a little intrigued by it; I really want to squeeze a little more top end out of my Fusion.


----------



## slex

holsen said:


> Thanks.  Found it and saved it to my wish list but I think my next cable will be the Tianwaitian, I'm more than a little intrigued by it; I really wa t to squeeze some more top end out of my Fusion.


Dun mention it.


----------



## holsen (Dec 27, 2020)

Dup


----------



## holsen

holsen said:


> It is the same cable.  I asked.  Here's my chat with him:
> Thank you. Yes
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slex

holsen said:


> Dup


Is there a question for me?😄


----------



## holsen

slex said:


> Is there a question for me?😄


No, man.  I'm typing on my tablet and somehow the clipboard double pasted something.  😎


----------



## slex

holsen said:


> No, man.  I'm typing on my tablet and somehow the clipboard double pasted something.  😎


ok understood.


----------



## holsen

grooveriders said:


> I think its the same cable.
> I just got mine (Darkjade). The bass is tight and full. overall music sounds fuller and soundstage is improved but the treble isnt that much extended compared to the other cable that I have.
> The cable is super THICC and not so soft.


I just ordered the 4 core version from Xinhfs.  He tells me it is the same cable as DarkJade.  They make it for NICEHCK as the the OEM.   Looking forward to A/B listening against copper, silver and SPC.


----------



## Zambu

Does the Penon store typically have shopping holidays in the early months of the year with "store-wide" discounts, or at least for all their cables? Chinese new year maybe?


----------



## superuser1

tgx78 said:


> I usually connect notches facing outward, but as long as you are doing same orientation on both, you should be good to go.


I think that's the right way. The notch facing outward.


----------



## lgcubana

theory_87 said:


> Been using the Nicehck Darkjade with IMR EDP and Semper and I like what I'm hearing. One of my favorite cables and there is a nice synergy with IMR IEM. The sound is more copper like to my ears than SPC or silver (which is my preference). Darkjade improves the background darkness, tighten up the bass and improve the definition between the notes.* You can get them during Aliexpress sales where the price is below USD90*.





holsen said:


> Thanks for the note. I think it'll be going on sales again in January.  I actually like the stock cable that comes with IMR but very interested to hear how silver and graphene will affect / improve what are really special IEMs.   This   NICE HCK WHITE CRANE which I picked up has a list price of $200 + It's on now for areound $120 Canadian, I picked it up last week for $60. Looking forward to getting my hands on it. I want to see what I squeeze out of my Fusion. Of course, will try it with my EDP and RAH and may pick up another one.... DarkJade is on my Radar when it goes on sale again..


I don't know if I just caught NiceHck on a generous day, but via message (on AE) they discounted the DarkJade (to the 12.11 sale price),for me on 12.17
As I decided to blind order a second cable, to compliment the MMCX version that I bought during the 12.11 sale.

Doesn't hurt to ask, if they'll still do a one off discount for you.


----------



## waxiboy




----------



## waxiboy

Does Anyone tried the Fengru Hakugei Zi Tianling?


----------



## justsomesonyfan

i think i found the tianwaitian for even cheaper.

looks like the same wire.


----------



## holsen

justsomesonyfan said:


> i think i found the tianwaitian for even cheaper.
> 
> looks like the same wire.


It does look the same, can you past a link to it?


----------



## justsomesonyfan

holsen said:


> It does look the same, can you past a link to it?


US $359.52  16%OFF | Gold silver palladium copper alloy type 6 coaxial structure MMCX 0.78 ie40 ie500 QDC earphone upgrade cable
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0t2mM


----------



## waxiboy

justsomesonyfan said:


> i think i found the tianwaitian for even cheaper.
> 
> looks like the same wire.


Here in the Shopee Philippines Fengru is selling it cheaper 267 USD


----------



## justsomesonyfan

waxiboy said:


> Here in the Shopee Philippines Fengru is selling it cheaper 267 USD


different cable tho mate. i'm looking for the tianwaitian/totem wire


----------



## holsen

justsomesonyfan said:


> different cable tho mate. i'm looking for the tianwaitian/totem wire


I found 3 Meters of the wire for $100 (and now I cant find the link)  and this Modular Plug Set for $100, now I just need to find someone can make a cable for me. This wire looks pretty interesting too Gold Silver Palladium Copper Alloy


----------



## justsomesonyfan

tianwaitian clone ordered. hoping i'll like it, gonna compare it vs my custom 4 core palladium plated silver + gold plated copper cable once it arrives.


i wish solaris OG wouldn't flake. god this combo was absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Bosk

I put recently put in an order for a Tianwaitian cable, along with a Penon Totem 3.5mm interconnect. Looking forward to hearing the sound of Palladium for the first time.


----------



## claud W

What cable do you guys like on your Moondrop Blessing 2??????????


----------



## Bosk

My CEMA Tianwaitian arrived!

For reference I've previously owned an Effect Audio Leonidas (original version), Ares II 8 wire and have extensively demoed a Lionheart in my system. I currently own a ThieAudio EST which is an OCC silver litz cable. Tianwaitian lacks the "wrap-around" 3D soundstage of the Leonidas, but in other aspects is superior to all those cables.

Bass goes extremely deep, vocals are amazingly smooth, imaging is pinpoint, and detail levels are about as good as I've heard. Nothing in the frequency spectrum really stands out as being objectionable. The only knock on the cable is it is extremely heavy by IEM cable standards. Very flexible, but the pre-moulded earhooks are slightly obtrusive. I would not call ergonomics terrible, the weight of the cable is the main consideration and unfortunately I don't have a typical 8 wire cable on hand to compare it to but essentially the Tianwaitian represents a similar ergonomic proposition. Everything in audio is a tradeoff.

I plan on purchasing Palladium-plated bulk wire to re-wire my Little Bear B4-X with it (replacing the OCC silver that's in there now), such is the dramatic level of improvement.


----------



## grooveriders (Jan 9, 2021)

claud W said:


> What cable do you guys like on your Moondrop Blessing 2??????????


I like the hck darkjade cable. brings out the bass and mids with wider soundstage than any other cables I tried.


----------



## lgcubana

grooveriders said:


> I like the hck darkjade cable. brings out the bass and mids with wider soundstage than any other cables I tried.


I'm not finding any real discernable difference on my FiiO's, vs. the NiceHCK C16-3, that I have standardized on.  Could be my *audio chain, but I'm not about to change my daily setup, for a cable; no matter how nice it is.

I'll give the DarkJades another shot.  I've got the FiiO FD5 inbound. 

***_Samsung Note 20 (990, LDAC) --> Tidal Masters (downloaded playlist) --> Qudelix-5K_ _--> 2.5mm DarkJade_


----------



## musicinmymind

Bosk said:


> My CEMA Tianwaitian arrived!
> 
> For reference I've previously owned an Effect Audio Leonidas (original version), Ares II 8 wire and have extensively demoed a Lionheart in my system. I currently own a ThieAudio EST which is an OCC silver litz cable. Tianwaitian lacks the "wrap-around" 3D soundstage of the Leonidas, but in other aspects is superior to all those cables.
> 
> ...



Soundstage opened up after 100 hrs burnin, at first wanted to return it but burnin did the trick. yes vocals are really smooth with this cable.


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Bosk said:


> My CEMA Tianwaitian arrived!
> 
> For reference I've previously owned an Effect Audio Leonidas (original version), Ares II 8 wire and have extensively demoed a Lionheart in my system. I currently own a ThieAudio EST which is an OCC silver litz cable. Tianwaitian lacks the "wrap-around" 3D soundstage of the Leonidas, but in other aspects is superior to all those cables.
> 
> ...


bruh if only it had the 3d layering too D: maybe it'll react differently to my iem who knows, deffo rooting for an immersive experience


----------



## Dsnuts

So I got my very first Effect Audio cable. the Ares II bespoke used on the sales thread. Once in a while there are some really good deals to be had. Bought it for not even half the price of what EA is asking @ $300. Cables were worth it for certain but at full price. No way. CEMA makes a very comparable cable for $180. Which I feel is a proper price on these. UPOCC 8 cored copper cables. These are excellent of all BA iems. I get the workmanship and all that but these are no different than what CEMA makes at almost half the price. Just saying.


----------



## grooveriders

lgcubana said:


> I'm not finding any real discernable difference on my FiiO's, vs. the NiceHCK C16-3, that I have standardized on.  Could be my *audio chain, but I'm not about to change my daily setup, for a cable; no matter how nice it is.
> 
> I'll give the DarkJades another shot.  I've got the FiiO FD5 inbound.
> 
> ***_Samsung Note 20 (990, LDAC) --> Tidal Masters (downloaded playlist) --> Qudelix-5K_ _--> 2.5mm DarkJade_


I tried the darkjade on my qdc Dmagic (reversed the pole) and it sounded awful. But it sound very nice with my fearless s8p and moondrop blessing2.


----------



## iron2k

Dsnuts said:


> So I got my very first Effect Audio cable. the Ares II bespoke used on the sales thread. Once in a while there are some really good deals to be had. Bought it for not even half the price of what EA is asking @ $300. Cables were worth it for certain but at full price. No way. CEMA makes a very comparable cable for $180. Which I feel is a proper price on these. UPOCC 8 cored copper cables. These are excellent of all BA iems. I get the workmanship and all that but these are no different than what CEMA makes at almost half the price. Just saying.


I feel the same about that cable... it has been in its box for moths now.


----------



## waxiboy

Hi guys I found the wire of tianwaitian and I think it is on sale for 10meters

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...002bd0c54071de15b00u.jpg_640x640Q90.jpg_.webp


----------



## mbritt

Taping into the common wisdom from this thread, would the NICEHCK Blocc 5N UPOCC OCC Copper Cable Litz be a good choice for the Meze RAI Solo?  The stock cable is high quality but I'd like something thicker that won't tangle as bad and I enjoy UPOCC upgrade cables on my LCD-2C headphones.


----------



## iron2k

Hey,  During AE Winter Sale I would like to get a good cable to enhance/get more  Bass ... any suggestion ???


----------



## Dsnuts

mbritt said:


> Taping into the common wisdom from this thread, would the NICEHCK Blocc 5N UPOCC OCC Copper Cable Litz be a good choice for the Meze RAI Solo?  The stock cable is high quality but I'd like something thicker that won't tangle as bad and I enjoy UPOCC upgrade cables on my LCD-2C headphones.



Bloccs are excellent cables especailly when on sale. If you want more treble detail I would look ins C4-1 which is a silver coated UPOCC. Much brighter than standard UPOCC. Otherwise look for a sale and give em a go. 



iron2k said:


> Hey,  During AE Winter Sale I would like to get a good cable to enhance/get more  Bass ... any suggestion ???



Oalloy is amazing for bass. Good detail too. You should try your Ares II seems pretty good for bass.


----------



## iron2k

Dsnuts said:


> Bloccs are excellent cables especailly when on sale. If you want more treble detail I would look ins C4-1 which is a silver coated UPOCC. Much brighter than standard UPOCC. Otherwise look for a sale and give em a go.
> 
> 
> 
> Oalloy is amazing for bass. Good detail too. You should try your Ares II seems pretty good for bass.


thanks Dsnuts, I did test My Ares but I feel it makes treble brighter


----------



## Dsnuts

Aha you want warmth with bass. ISN CU4, Oalloy is essentially a 4 cored version of the Ares but somehow it has a different take on the UPOCC. It still has one of the best bass from any cable good detail as most UPOCC cables do.


----------



## Bosk

Does anyone have experience with 1% gold 99% silver cables, like the following for instance:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33049568537.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.20.61be1c97gZmaeA


----------



## etlouis (Jan 13, 2021)

justsomesonyfan said:


> tianwaitian clone ordered. hoping i'll like it, gonna compare it vs my custom 4 core palladium plated silver + gold plated copper cable once it arrives.
> 
> 
> i wish solaris OG wouldn't flake. god this combo was absolutely gorgeous.



My original (???) TWTs arrived. I paired it with Moondrop S8.

Compared to my last pair of gold-silver-copper cable (priced around $1XX). There are even more details. Everything jumps out that much more. Bass, vocals, trebles, everything.

I think the biggest difference is the micro-details. It's like watching 5 different TVs at once. Every sound in the music now has its own channel. I need some time to adjust to this almost ADHD wave of information, since I don't know which part I should focus my mind on. There is a scary amount of details.


----------



## cwtan1212

Bosk said:


> Does anyone have experience with 1% gold 99% silver cables, like the following for instance:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33049568537.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.20.61be1c97gZmaeA


I like this with my IER Z1R while TWT with U18T


----------



## justsomesonyfan

ended up trading my premium custom cable for an amt/dd iem, so sadly no comparison with tianwaitian once it arrives


----------



## andersos

justsomesonyfan said:


> ended up trading my premium custom cable for an amt/dd iem, so sadly no comparison with tianwaitian once it arrives


Which iem is that?


----------



## justsomesonyfan

andersos said:


> Which iem is that?


heaven project. made by an ukrainian person, self made iems and drivers, 12mm amt + 12mm dd sadly it's 2pin but i'll manage


----------



## mbritt

Dsnuts said:


> Bloccs are excellent cables especailly when on sale. If you want more treble detail I would look ins C4-1 which is a silver coated UPOCC. Much brighter than standard UPOCC. Otherwise look for a sale and give em a go.


I ended up getting the C4-1 not so much for the brighter treble but because I thought the Blocc 5N looked too thick for wearing glasses with.  Hopefully I made the right decision.  It helps that right now both cables are on sale at aliexpress.  I paid $68.57 total with free shipping.


----------



## andersos

justsomesonyfan said:


> heaven project. made by an ukrainian person, self made iems and drivers, 12mm amt + 12mm dd sadly it's 2pin but i'll manage


Does he have a website?


----------



## justsomesonyfan

andersos said:


> Does he have a website?


nope


----------



## musicinmymind

cwtan1212 said:


> I like this with my IER Z1R while TWT with U18T



Interesting, even I am not liking TWT with Z1R for narrow soundstage. ALO Sliver is much better with Z1R.
Would like to try Au-Ag alloy, which core you are using with Z1R, 4 core or 8 core?

Any SQ difference between core?


----------



## Bosk

Decided to put my 2pin 2.5mm CEMA Tianwaitian up for sale. It sounds amazing, but I need a lighter cable for portable use.


----------



## cwtan1212

musicinmymind said:


> Interesting, even I am not liking TWT with Z1R for narrow soundstage. ALO Sliver is much better with Z1R.
> Would like to try Au-Ag alloy, which core you are using with Z1R, 4 core or 8 core?
> 
> Any SQ difference between core?


Mine is 8 cores. I haven't tried 4 cores Au-Ag.


----------



## holsen

Received this 8 Core NICEHCK LitzPS Pro yesterday and I must say, it's sensational with my itsfit Fusion. I alway liked the Fusions but always felt the treble a little veiled.  They are brand new completely different IEMS with this cable. Beautiful deep tight bass, gorgeous mids as before but the magnetostatic with this pure silver cable has come alive. I can't take them out of my ears. There's greater extension and far more sparkle in the top end. It's basically the 8 core version of the same 4 Core cable @Dsnuts has written about and reviewed with nicer hardware. At $40 this is one the best deals I've come across. I'm really happy with this purchase.


----------



## Dsnuts

You tell em @holsen. You can't fake real silver. Kinda difficult for some to believe even now. It is most definitley worth mentioning on this thread. Silver is whats for earphones.


----------



## holsen

Dsnuts said:


> You tell em @holsen. You can't fake real silver. Kinda difficult for some to believe even now. It is most definitley worth mentioning on this thread. Silver is whats for earphones.


I'm a believer.  Later this week I've got the dark Jade showing up together with a SPC Furukawa so I'll be able to compare back and forth, but the difference between this Pure Silver and the sock SPC (which sounds great on my EDPs) is night and day.


----------



## holsen

flu_fighter said:


> I am using the Dark Jade which is 8 core and also have 4 core versions of this by another aliexpress seller. They are using the same cable and it is probably the same cable used for the Linsoul Nymph.
> 
> The Dark Jade should be similar to the Penon OSG, though they differ in degrees of definition. I don't have the OSG to compare, but I would guess that the OSG probably have better definition.
> 
> ...


I just received the 4 Core Graphene Alloy Cable from XIN HS 
and it is a really nice cable both visually and sonicly (is that a word?).  According the the seller it's the same cable as the Dark Jade.  At 4 cores its light weight and very pliable, it's got beautiful chrome hardware small and understated and very nicely woven.  As for sound, I've only had them in for about an hour now, but they perform very similarly to the pure silver I picked up a couple of days ago.  To my ears the Pure Silver Litz may be a touch wider but it's very difficult to tell for sure.  If so, it's negligible.  There's really nice clarity up top as well.  I'm very happy with this cable and can see using it when I'm out and about or when regular air travel resumes.  I dont like travelling with the bulk of an 8 or 16 core.  I want to give a shout out to the seller as well.  He's super responsive.  Literally within minutes of writing to him on the Ali message system, he responded.  I needed a 2 Pin CIEM type cable but all the pics and choices only showed the flat 2 Pin - again within about a minute he snapped a pic of  .78 2 Pin CIEM type connector and askied me to confirm.  Within 24 hours he had it made and shipped. I'm pretty impressed.  For the money, it's hard to beat.


----------



## flu_fighter

holsen said:


> I just received the 4 Core Graphene Alloy Cable from XIN HS
> and it is a really nice cable both visually and sonicly (is that a word?).  According the the seller it's the same cable as the Dark Jade.  At 4 cores its light weight and very pliable, it's got beautiful chrome hardware small and understated and very nicely woven.  As for sound, I've only had them in for about an hour now, but they perform very similarly to the pure silver I picked up a couple of days ago.  To my ears the Pure Silver Litz may be a touch wider but it's very difficult to tell for sure.  If so, it's negligible.  There's really nice clarity up top as well.  I'm very happy with this cable and can see using it when I'm out and about or when regular air travel resumes.  I dont like travelling with the bulk of an 8 or 16 core.  I want to give a shout out to the seller as well.  He's super responsive.  Literally within minutes of writing to him on the Ali message system, he responded.  I needed a 2 Pin CIEM type cable but all the pics and choices only showed the flat 2 Pin - again within about a minute he snapped a pic of  .78 2 Pin CIEM type connector and askied me to confirm.  Within 24 hours he had it made and shipped. I'm pretty impressed.  For the money, it's hard to beat.


Yes, XIN HS is a really responsive seller.

Quite helpful as well.


----------



## Bosk

Has anyone the Papri cable brand on Aliexpress? This one looks fairly interesting:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32974912279.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.10.7add226b5Oi8aU


----------



## smallcaps

Just wondering if anyone has tried the ISN GD4 yet? Thinking of pulling the trigger but wanted to see if there were any impressions. Thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts

smallcaps said:


> Just wondering if anyone has tried the ISN GD4 yet? Thinking of pulling the trigger but wanted to see if there were any impressions. Thanks!




So they do really good with IEMs that have some brightness in the treble area. GD4 with the FD5. Gold plating adds a touch of richness to the mids and darkens the treble tonality a touch. Bass is copper bass so it is very similar for bass impact to pure copper cables but where golden plated cables comes into play is for neutral or brighter IEMs. These are a great deal for what they are as ISNs own GC4 cost double for a very similar type of cable. Gold plating does not give you the best transparency that is where silver comes into play but that ability to add a richer tone from the mids to treble bands for earphones that mesh well. Synergy is amazing for these types of cables with the right earphones. Unfortunately they aren't as versatile as silver plated copper cables or pure copper cables for that matter.

What earphones you plan on pairing with these?


----------



## smallcaps

Dsnuts said:


> So they do really good with IEMs that have some brightness in the treble area. GD4 with the FD5. Gold plating adds a touch of richness to the mids and darkens the treble tonality a touch. Bass is copper bass so it is very similar for bass impact to pure copper cables but where golden plated cables comes into play is for neutral or brighter IEMs. These are a great deal for what they are as ISNs own GC4 cost double for a very similar type of cable. Gold plating does not give you the best transparency that is where silver comes into play but that ability to add a richer tone from the mids to treble bands for earphones that mesh well. Synergy is amazing for these types of cables with the right earphones. Unfortunately they aren't as versatile as silver plated copper cables or pure copper cables for that matter.
> 
> What earphones you plan on pairing with these?


Thanks so much for your impressions. I'll be using these mostly with the AAW Halcyon, which are quite U shaped. I wanted to make sure that they were decent cables in regards to build and sound, but in all honesty, I really like how they look, so my purchase decision is as much aesthetic as they are from a sound performance perspective. Thank you again for sharing!


----------



## Dsnuts

U shaped sound signatures should work well with them. I own several gold plated cables and they all end up being used in one way or another. They are made by ISN so your getting a solid cable. Haven't had any issue with anything I have gotten from them in the past. Let us know how that worked out if you decide to go for a set.


----------



## justsomesonyfan

KO DG said:


> Hello!
> So far, I've only been reading the writings of the forum, and now I'm writing for the first time.
> Please understand that there may be inaccurate expressions because this article is being translated by a translator and edited little by little.
> 
> ...


very similar geometry too, very odd, this one has a layer of silver wires it seems that tianwaitian doesn't.


----------



## musicinmymind

KO DG said:


> Hello!
> So far, I've only been reading the writings of the forum, and now I'm writing for the first time.
> Please understand that there may be inaccurate expressions because this article is being translated by a translator and edited little by little.
> 
> ...


Pls share Taobao link


----------



## justsomesonyfan

new cema cable


----------



## tokwc88 (Jan 29, 2021)

musicinmymind said:


> Pls share Taobao link


First link I shared below is for the FA PRE1 that u asked for. I have also discovered that there are many other shops selling similar cable to CEMA TianWaiTian at different price ranges. I  have not verified whether these are real deals or fake..

4👈💲y26scvwZAeE₴👉陶一宝👈 https://m.tb.cn/h.4joT4Aa?sm=1bc181【瞬声PRE1 金银铜钯升级线 7N单晶铜镀银 VE13大魔王 64tia 太阳神】

5👈✔6PROcvEyrlP₤👉~🍑👈 https://m.tb.cn/h.4QhQaww?sm=171937【地平线 金银钯铜同轴code51大魔王 ve tia z1r Sultan 耳机升级线】
4.0🗝1XAtcvwZpZr💲👉陶一宝👈 https://m.tb.cn/h.48FoHGo?sm=67f6ac【金银钯铜合金type6同轴结构 MMCX 0.78 IE40 IE500 QDC耳机升级线】
4.0✔jMCbcvwaaRa₴👉陶一宝👈 https://m.tb.cn/h.48FmnLH?sm=aa5d6a【金银钯铜合金镀金单晶铜镀银同轴耳机升级线 litz mmcx 0.78Type6】
0.0✔elj6cvwavqT₤👉陶二宝👈 https://m.tb.cn/h.4QhPjAX?sm=120236【金银钯铜混编合金Type6同轴结构se846 z1r太阳神魔王ve耳机升级线】


2.0🔐tuaKcvEwfFc🗝👉匋一宝👈 https://m.tb.cn/h.4Qh7N8p?sm=73536c【松英科技 传奇mmcx 0.78大魔王z1r平衡耳机升级线se846 ie500 400】
3.0《dcC8cvED25W₴👉陶十宝👈 https://m.tb.cn/h.48asQm3?sm=4c69f0【金银钯铜混编合金Type6同轴结构se846 z1r太阳神魔王ve耳机升级线】
3👈🗝3j2zcvEDQ6G✔👉匋一宝👈 https://m.tb.cn/h.4Qhikzr?sm=7d6f6f【金银钯铜合金屏蔽Lizi同轴type6结构太阳神QDC变色龙VX耳机升级线】
8👈✔RqlBcvExBE7💲👉陶一宝👈 https://m.tb.cn/h.48FPbtz?sm=dabb40【ELCKS 琛 4.4 2.5升级线4合1 5合1 金银钯铜 银镀金 SE846 榭兰图】
7👈🗝dP1kcvExw3H₤👉~🍑👈 https://m.tb.cn/h.48aHGpR?sm=e3ebe4【松英科技 传奇毒楽 mmcx 0.78 z1r n5005大魔王w80平衡耳机升级线】
3.0《nbu6cvECpZu✔👉陶十宝👈 https://m.tb.cn/h.48FOuEe?sm=78963b【私人定制  Hercules（大力神）金银混合同轴大猪谢蓝图合金平衡线】
4👈🔐3aJIcvECLEn£👉掏十宝👈 https://m.tb.cn/h.48Fk9wy?sm=dceddf【官方2020旗舰type 6lizi大力神II赫拉克勒斯金银同轴银镀钯升级线】
8👈₴VXzPcvECBKV💲👉匋一宝👈 https://m.tb.cn/h.48aGzrs?sm=a919eb【金银钯铜lizi type6同轴 code51 女武神 太阳神 0.78 MMCX 升级线】
9👈🔐9ZwxcvEypTJ✔👉陶十宝👈 https://m.tb.cn/h.4Qh9cbr?sm=4a7120【YET奶油金银钯合金镀金单晶铜镀银同轴耳机升级线 litz mmcx 0.78】


----------



## musicinmymind

tokwc88 said:


> First link I shared below is for the FA PRE1 that u asked for. I have also discovered that there are many other shops selling similar cable to CEMA TianWaiTian at different price ranges. I  have not verified whether these are real deals or fake..
> 
> 4👈💲y26scvwZAeE₴👉陶一宝👈 https://m.tb.cn/h.4joT4Aa?sm=1bc181【瞬声PRE1 金银铜钯升级线 7N单晶铜镀银 VE13大魔王 64tia 太阳神】
> 
> ...



Thanks for your effort.
Tempted to order one, cheapest one I found was $250. Already have cema tianwaitian, I got for $350 during last sale, which is also not an bad deal.


----------



## ChrisOc

*Get your votes in!

Voting is open until 1200 (GMT) 30th January 2021!

Your favourite IEMs might still be in the running!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...r-monitors-2020-please-read-the-rules.950854/*


----------



## Poganin

Further on the NiceHCK DarkJade, here's mine, running between Shanling M6 and IMR Semper.
I really like the premium feel and how weighty it is, though I wish it were more flexible. But the workmanship is excellent, the chin bead stays where you slide it (it's pretty difficult to move actually). One downside I found is that the ear hooks barely go around the tops of my ears, so they sometimes pop outside, but fortunately I wear glasses so if needed, I can slip the cable behind the temples and they will stay there securely.
With the DarkJade and the SpiralDot++ my Semper is fully dolled-up now


----------



## John Massaria (Feb 6, 2021)

*NiceHCK DarkJade* Graphene  vs *LN007040 6.35mm Pure Silver Gold Palladium
The Pure Silver 97.42% + Gold 2.39% + Palladium 0.017% 

I have to say- I am extremely impressed by the sound of both- but the PSGP edges out for sound- more clarity and authority 
but the cable is so thin- I ordered it in separate left and right XLR 3 pin and only one wire strand is being used for the pins and two wire strands for ground! I feel like I would have been served better if they upped the strands for each pin to at least 2 maybe three each- so I am returning it - or attempting to anyway. We will see.  

NiceHCK DarkJade is probably my second best cable I ever owned- if not my favorite period- the dual XLR PSGP is very limited to my desktop- so limited use. DJ can go anywhere and yields best dividends and seems to check all my boxes for what I look for in a cable. Never was one to think the difference was so dramatic but I am sold- cable for what ever reason really does make some quiet of difference. I tried it on all my IEMs but the Penon ORB and **Kinera Nanna 2.0** seemed to benefit most from the Dark Jade. 






*


----------



## slex

flu_fighter said:


> Yes, XIN HS is a really responsive seller.
> 
> Quite helpful as well.


Yes confirm! Just ordered 3 cables with custom flat 2 pin one week ago. Took order in the morning, shipped out same day. He also took picture without me asking.👍




They will arrive coming monday.


----------



## Poganin

I should have cables coming from XINHS this week or the next, too. The parcel is on the last leg of the trip to me.


----------



## holsen

slex said:


> Yes confirm! Just ordered 3 cables with custom flat 2 pin one week ago. Took order in the morning, shipped out same day. He also took picture without me asking.👍
> 
> They will arrive coming monday.


He really is amazing.  I've got 4 more cables coming from him,.  I asked if he could make some custom pigtails which weren't listed and he had them done the next day.  So I've got a 3.5m to 2.5f, 2.5f to 4.4m and a 4.4f to 2.5m in pure silver on their way as well.


----------



## Poganin

holsen said:


> He really is amazing.  I've got 4 more cables coming from him,.  I asked if he could make some custom pigtails which weren't listed and he had them done the next day.  So I've got a 3.5m to 2.5f, 2.5f to 4.4m and a 4.4f to 2.5m in pure silver on their way as well.


How much were they?


----------



## John Massaria

John Massaria said:


> *NiceHCK DarkJade* Graphene  vs *LN007040 6.35mm Pure Silver Gold Palladium
> The Pure Silver 97.42% + Gold 2.39% + Palladium 0.017%
> 
> I have to say- I am extremely impressed by the sound of both- but the PSGP edges out for sound- more clarity and authority
> ...


I should mention a recent article:
*Graphene has a current carrying capacity about a thousand times greater than copper*


New research shows that Graphene may be very useful as an interconnector in computer chips. In widths as narrow as 16 nanometers, graphene has a current carrying capacity approximately a thousand times greater than copper – while providing improved thermal conductivity.
A team from the Georgia Institute of Technology has performced this research. “Our measurements show that these graphene nanoribbons have a current carrying capacity at least two orders of magnitude higher than copper at these size scales.” said Raghunath Murali, a senior research engineer in Georgia Tech’s Nanotechnology Research Center.
“Our measurements show that graphene nanoribbons have a current carrying capacity of more than 10^8 amps per square centimeter, while a handful of them exceed 10^9 amps per square centimeter,” Murali said. “This makes them very robust in resisting electromigration and should greatly improve chip reliability.”
Electromigration is a phenomenon that causes transport of material, especially at high current density. In on-chip interconnects, this eventually leads to a break in the wire, which results in chip failure. https://www.graphene-info.com/graph...-capacity-about-thousand-times-greater-copper


----------



## holsen

Poganin said:


> How much were they?


I picked them up for $12 each. They would normally be $15 or $16 but because I had ordered other cables and 2 more in this order, he threw in a discount.


----------



## Bosk

Any recommendations for an 8 core pure silver litz cable, ideally US$200-500?


----------



## ChrisOc

Bosk said:


> Any recommendations for an 8 core pure silver litz cable, ideally US$200-500?



Not quite in the price bracket you set out but definitely worth considering:


----------



## justsomesonyfan

John Massaria said:


> I should mention a recent article:
> *Graphene has a current carrying capacity about a thousand times greater than copper*
> 
> 
> ...


so basically we need to wait for pure graphene cables now? or maybe graphene copper silver gold palladium mix haha


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 8, 2021)

Bosk said:


> Any recommendations for an 8 core pure silver litz cable, ideally US$200-500?



What ChrisOc pointed out I also will chime in. These 8 core silver cables is for real. I know it may seem hard to believe you can get a pure silver cable for that cheap but I did a review for the NiceHCK version and tested that cable out aganist much higher end pure silver cables and just going on performance wise. It is the real deal. No faking real silver and what it does for sound. So might as well save some money and grab yourself one of these to try out.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...0o.store_home.productList_103909896.subject_3

This is my read about this cable. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-litzps-pro.24889/  There is a independent chemical lab results with a certificate I posted on the read here that proves these cables are 99.998% pure silver.

Kbear and NiceHCK uses the same OEM that makes these cables. I own both the Kbear and NicehCK version of the 4 cored Litz pure silver ones and they both ended up being exactly the same cable. I am very certain both their 8 core versions are the same cables here as well.


----------



## ValeryPaul

I need help. I just bought the Custom MEST and I don't really like the cable that comes with them. If any of you have the CMEST, please what aftermarket cable do you use and why do you like it? Thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts

I have the universal MEST. I like using UPOCC cables on them. Otherwise higher end copper cables. MEST can sound a bit edgy due to ample treble response and detailed nature of their sound signature better pure copper cables gives excellent detail but ends up making the MEST sound a bit smoother and accentuates the mids and bass ends a touch making them more engaging to listen to imo. Several options. I recently bought a used EA Eros 2 8 cored UPOCC and matches well but I also like something like these for a bit cheaper. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001022119240.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.46.486b7854BMftcZ  KBEAR has these which are very similar/ could be the same exact cable as KBEAR and NiceHCK seem to use the same OEM https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...0o.store_home.productList_103909896.subject_5  Excellent for the price and performs just as good as my EROS II for not even half the price.


----------



## holsen (Feb 9, 2021)

Bosk said:


> Any recommendations for an 8 core pure silver litz cable, ideally US$200-500?


I'll weigh in as well.  I dont think you need to spend anywhere near $200 to $500 to get an outstanding pure silver litz.  Funny enough I was chatting privately with another member and here's what came of that discussion - if you're interested.

As you know the subject of cables is a hotly debated one with as many opinions as there are choices!   The first thing I'll say is that unless the stock cable is complete garbage, cable upgrades in general only provide marginal gains and some IEMs will demonstrate larger shifts in sound than others while some may not be affected at all. 
Having said that different conductors do have different characteristics. Copper is known to be warmer. That doesn't mean it will take a bright cold iem and make it warm, it means that it will bring a bit of warmth or accentuate warmth. Silver is know to be bright. Again that doesn't mean it will take a dull, lifeless or overly warm iem and make it bright, it means that it will help accentuate the bright characteristics of an iem. A perfect example is what I wrote in the Mid Priced IEM Cable Thread. I popped a pure silver litz cable on my fusions and it brought forward the capabilities of the magnetostatic treble driver. It took beautiful treble and gave it a touch more presence. It did not fundamentally change the fusions. I hope that makes sense. One more thing; your player puts out its signal as an electrical current. The cable transmits that signal over to the IEM. So there are factors that affect the sound here too. The number of cores, the electrical resistance and the type of plug. Think about it, you could have a pure silver cable where the plug is copper, so the signal has to pass through the copper before it ever gets to the silver and then it passed back through whatever material the the MMCX or 2 Pin is made from.....

OK, I think that gives some context.  Now as for your question, its very wide open.  To answer "what is the best cable under $200" is really hard to answer per se because I dont know what kind of sound you want and what type of IEM you're going into BUT I really dont think you need to spend $200 to get an outstanding cable.   My 3 best scores in the last few months has been an 8 Core Pure Silver Litz Cable from Nice HCK and I paid $40 for it.   The 2nd one was the Graphene I picked up from XINHS on AliExpress.  What I like about that cable is that it is Silver Plated OCC Copper with a graphene coating.   Graphene is an amazing material. It's light weight, high strength and has tremendous conductivity.   I've got a very high end Road Bicycle and I've got several graphene components on it.  What I noticed with the graphene was that it kept all the detail and resolution of the planar in my EDP but it also brought a bit of weight to the bottom end.  Again, it didn't change the nature of the IEM it gave a subtle shift.

So what does that mean?  If I were to give you my advice on the Best Cable Under $200  Why dont you write to XIN HS and pick up a pure silver litz (they have 4 core listed but if you ask for 8 core, he'll make for you) and do the same with the the 4 Core Graphene they have listed.  If you want 8 core just ask for it.  You can get both cables for under $100 and it will give you a nice taste of the difference and leave you with $100 to play with.   Tell him holsen from Head-Fi Canada sent you and he'll give you a little discount.

Of course you can spend a couple hundred bucks elsewhere and part of what you're going to pay for (in my opinion) is the brand name and the jewelry effect.  Some of those cables are real pretty, but pretty doesn't (necessarily) sound better.

Now, I'm not saying that there aren't expensive cables that have been engineered with a cocktail of materials to optimize impedance, balance tonal properties etc, I'm just saying that if you're  dipping you foot into the pool and want to figure out your preference while experiencing the differences between the two primary cable material in a high quality cable, you CAN do it affordablely.   And sure, we can expand this dissertation and get into other materials like gold, palladium, etc and the effects on the sound signature.... but this is enough for now....

I'm in the professional development and sales / customer service training business and I always teach that people buy emotionally but justify rationally. If you spend several hundred or several thousand dollars on a pretty cable you bought because of the emotional satisfaction it brought (and there's nothing wrong with that) you're likely to also justify how great it sounds too...... Anyway, just my thoughts;  I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Bosk

Dsnuts said:


> What ChrisOc pointed out I also will chime in. These 8 core silver cables is for real. I know it may seem hard to believe you can get a pure silver cable for that cheap but I did a review for the NiceHCK version and tested that cable out aganist much higher end pure silver cables and just going on performance wise. It is the real deal. No faking real silver and what it does for sound. So might as well save some money and grab yourself one of these to try out.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...0o.store_home.productList_103909896.subject_3
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation, I purchased that NiceHCK 8 core cable. Will be interesting to compare it to the 4 core Linsoul EST litz cable I'm using.


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 9, 2021)

So this cable here would be the copper equivalent to the pure silver litz cables sold by NiceHCK.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001585790927.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.54.22bc61c6admY4M

I asked Jim of NiceHCK if he can make an 8 core version of this. I tested this particular cable and in deed these are higher purity copper cables something equivalent to OCC or UPOCC copper cables. These cost less than a $20 spot and are much better than you would imagine for a cheapo cable.  I know this thread deals with some of the more expensive cables out there but hey who don't want to save some money for a good deal on a good copper cable.  

Where something like this cable here would play well is for your all multi BA earphones. I do like me a higher end copper cable for all BA earphones. Copper here tends to smooth out that BA timbre a touch and adds some musical warmth to otherwise digital sounding multi BA sets. Worth looking into a set or two for your neutral bright sounding earphones.


----------



## slex

Bosk said:


> Any recommendations for an 8 core pure silver litz cable, ideally US$200-500?






This another upmarket cable producer in China-XiaoFan. They made and sell thier own cable.Price around US$200 and it's available in Ali.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

justsomesonyfan said:


> new cema cable



I noticed it but I didn’t understand differences with Tianwaitian.


Did Anyone try this one?
Looks quite similar to CEMA Tianwaitian
https://a.aliexpress.com/_v7mUXZ


----------



## Drog

Where does one buy the Electro Acousti AKA 175?


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 11, 2021)

Drog said:


> Where does one buy the Electro Acousti AKA 175?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000158772005.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.28.dc841c97JoI3Ek

If the link doesnt work log onto aliexpress.com and type in  CEMA Electro acousti Store Store


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Xinlisupreme said:


> I noticed it but I didn’t understand differences with Tianwaitian.
> 
> 
> Did Anyone try this one?
> ...


looks like one's copper and the other silver.


----------



## Drog

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000158772005.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.28.dc841c97JoI3Ek
> 
> If the link doesnt work log onto aliexpress.com and type in  CEMA Electro acousti Store Store



Thanks. Do they make some that would work for the HiFiMan Sundara (3.5mm connectors)?


----------



## Dsnuts

You can message them and see of they can make one for you.


----------



## Bosk

This looks interesting.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...11#1996_668#2717#7567#907__668#3374#15176#294


----------



## Poganin

Bosk said:


> This looks interesting.


Does that even count as mid-priced?


----------



## LostInDaSauce

Anyone know of any good IEM cables specifically in black for ~100 for my z1r. I currently have the 4N silver Litz cable from NiceHCK and I wouldn't need another pair as these sound amazing but I want to try something with a different flavor that is also black in color to match my setup. I much prefer the sound of silver litz over my current basic copper cable.

Currently looking at:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001107833007.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.4af53c00aGdAU8&mp=1

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001022119240.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.4af53c00aGdAU8&mp=1

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000306509721.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.4af53c00aGdAU8&mp=1


----------



## MuhVNYP

Is there anyone who have tried EA leonidas ii, is tianwaitian or maybe penon totem comparable to leo ii?


----------



## claud W

Any recommendations for recabling MT300? Copper, silver and copper, silver ?


----------



## ValeryPaul

Anyone know what type of 2 pins it is for the Custom MEST? Is it 0.78 regular 2 pins or QDC 2pins? or other?
Thank you!


----------



## slex

ValeryPaul said:


> Anyone know what type of 2 pins it is for the Custom MEST? Is it 0.78 regular 2 pins or QDC 2pins? or other?
> Thank you!


Custom 2 pin is flat 0.78mm.


----------



## ThomasHK

Anyone have good leads for ergonomic but sleeved, non woven cables? I've had good success with Onso cables, but their connector optios are limited having me do diy on expensive items in order to connect up my qdc IEMs.

So something like this:


----------



## ValeryPaul

For the people who have both the Totem and the Tianwaitian, what's the verdict? Totem vs Tianwaitian.


----------



## justsomesonyfan

ValeryPaul said:


> For the people who have both the Totem and the Tianwaitian, what's the verdict? Totem vs Tianwaitian.


iirc same cable


----------



## justsomesonyfan

anyone knows which cable has the most strands? not the most cores necessarily, but most strands


----------



## claud W (Feb 24, 2021)

_Any recommendations for UM 3DT cable? It is arriving today....... Dsnuts?_


----------



## Dsnuts

Might be a good question to ask on that thread. Dont have the 3DT unfortunately. I kinda skipped on that one since I got the MEST and have the IER Z1R on the way to me. From sound descriptions it looks like it has some good technicalities possibly a good SPC cable might suit the sound profile better.  I would always try what you got first and go from there.


----------



## claud W

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Might be a good question to ask on that thread. Dont have the 3DT *unfortunately*. I kinda skipped on that one since I got the MEST and have the IER Z1R on the way to me. From sound descriptions it looks like it has some good technicalities possibly a good SPC cable might suit the sound profile better.  I would always try what you got first and go from there.


Let me interject and say fortunately!


----------



## holsen

superuser1 said:


> Let me interject and say fortunately!


Sorry they didnt work out for you.  You must have either received a defect or weren't patient with tip rolling.  IMHO the 3DT is a work of art sonicly and aesthetically and the overwhelming majority of comments in the 3DT thread by owners is overwhelmingly positive.  I personally have called them an Affordable Masterpiece.  The beauty of this hobby / passion / obsession - is that we all have different tastes and there are lots of options to dial in one's own prefernces.


----------



## superuser1

holsen said:


> Sorry they didnt work out for you.  You must have either received a defect or weren't patient with tip rolling.  IMHO the 3DT is a work of art sonicly and aesthetically and the overwhelming majority of comments in the 3DT thread by owners is overwhelmingly positive.  I personally have called them an Affordable Masterpiece.  The beauty of this hobby / passion / obsession - is that we all have different tastes and there are lots of options to dial in one's own prefernces.


I absolutely agree with you. I was merely stating my opinion and it was in no way a blanket statement. For my preferences a rolled off treble is something i dislike and try to avoid. I borrowed it from @suman134 and personally dont own it. Thankfully


----------



## claud W

I am 72 years old and I expect that my treble rolled off a while ago. I will not even notice it.  Just call me Mr. Midrange and Bass.


----------



## claud W (Feb 24, 2021)

So, Dsnuts, I think you have enriched my life. I decided to divide  up my cables and IEMs between those that stay home and those that get to spend the Summer at my beach home. After matching up several IEMs. I determined that I have a Schiit load of cables that are not assigned to IEMs Time and the hobby will fix that.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

holsen said:


> Sorry they didnt work out for you.  You must have either received a defect or weren't patient with tip rolling.  IMHO the 3DT is a work of art sonicly and aesthetically and the overwhelming majority of comments in the 3DT thread by owners is overwhelmingly positive.  I personally have called them an Affordable Masterpiece.  The beauty of this hobby / passion / obsession - is that we all have different tastes and there are lots of options to dial in one's own prefernces.


Totally agree with your comments Holson!!


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

Hello all,
Any thoughts on weather the OS849 and the OSG have different enough characteristics to own both?


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 24, 2021)

I did a comparison of the two cables I believe it was on the OSG review

It seems to me graphene actually enhances the effects of the other materials it is fused with. In this case, the OSG is mostly silver plated copper. The cable now has become a super SPC cable. I did a few hours of comparing the OSG with the OS849. On one aspect the OSG gives a similar tone and enhancement of the sonic properties of the OS849 but the clear difference is that instrument separation and note definition. OS849 just didn’t have the same effect. There is a reason why these cables cost almost 3X more.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Dsnuts said:


> Might be a good question to ask on that thread. Dont have the 3DT unfortunately. I kinda skipped on that one since I got the MEST and have the IER Z1R on the way to me. From sound descriptions it looks like it has some good technicalities possibly a good SPC cable might suit the sound profile better. I would always try what you got first and go from there.



Wow, congrats @Dsnuts 
Waiting for some comparisons


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

@Dsnuts So it sounds like I don't need both.  I would like 1 cable to bring out detail and 1 to warm things up.


----------



## Dsnuts

You can go for a pure silver cable for that detail. Always worth getting a pure silver cable. NiceHCK sells their LitzPS pro for $40ish. Easily one of the best bang for buck pure silver cables for the money. OS849 is a great all rounder and adds some significant body to earphone sonics with added stage and detail.  Something like the OSG is heading toward boutique prices but it is clearly a higher end cable. Been using that on my IER Z1R with some great results.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> You can go for a pure silver cable for that detail. Always worth getting a pure silver cable. NiceHCK sells their LitzPS pro for $40ish. Easily one of the best bang for buck pure silver cables for the money. OS849 is a great all rounder and adds some significant body to earphone sonics with added stage and detail.  Something like the OSG is heading toward boutique prices but it is clearly a higher end cable. Been using that on my IER Z1R with some great results.


I just got OSG 839 this aft and connected it to 3DT through M8V2. I'm am speachless after turning on treble and bass boost it was the most live club sound I've ever heard out if an earphone. True the cable was half the price of the iem but the synergy was explosive I'm in audio shock!


----------



## HIFIloverM

Hey all! I got the OS 849 yesterday to pair with my u12t and I am really blown away! I am still in the tip rolling and cable rolling phase, and used Cema MS series cable, Upocc cable and of course stock premium cable too. Crisp highs, great seperation, the mids are without bloat and bass seems a bit reduced, but I actually prefer that. It is still nice and rumbling for my taste. Such a great image it makes. I am very happy with it


----------



## weexisttocease

Does anyone compared the Penon and ISN cables?


----------



## Dsnuts

Sure ISN is Toyota. Penon is Lexus.


----------



## weexisttocease

Dsnuts said:


> Sure ISN is Toyota. Penon is Lexus.


Nice analogy. At least I can expect great reliability.


----------



## Poganin

Dsnuts said:


> Sure ISN is Toyota. Penon is Lexus.


Isn't Lexus owned by Toyota?


----------



## weexisttocease

Poganin said:


> Isn't Lexus owned by Toyota?


Yep.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well not the best analogy as it is the opposite for the cables. But the type of cables is where the analogy is proper.


----------



## justsomesonyfan

got tianwaitian cable. not from cema, same wire tho.

meh.

odd thing, just like every other "high end" cable i've tried (ranging from tianwaitian wire to 1000 usd)

they all have this odd smoothening affect which kills 4khz - 8khz.

unlike... my 20usd nicehck 16 core copper cable lol

as for now? 20usd cable > tianwaitian and all other cables, even if it sounds a bit smaller in terms of soundstage, the tonality is just so much better. idk why cables do this, if anyone has a midfi cable that DOESN'T smoothen the sound and doesn't kill 4khz-8khz, let me know.


----------



## justsomesonyfan

selling/trading my tianwaitian wire cable if anyone's interested, willing to trade for isn ag8, mid fi occ copper or mid fi pure silver/occ silver cables, mmcx 4.4


----------



## Bosk

justsomesonyfan said:


> got tianwaitian cable. not from cema, same wire tho.
> 
> meh.
> 
> ...


I also noticed Tianwaitian had a softening effect, perhaps as a result of eliminating digital harshness & glare that's easy to mistake for detail? A nice effect to have on shouty IEMs but possibly not the best match with those that are laidback. Ultimately I sold mine only because the ergonomics didn't work for me, sonically it sounded excellent.

If in doubt I don't think you can go far wrong sticking with pure OCC copper or silver cables.


----------



## Joaco

Any recomendations for Shure SE846? Thanks


----------



## Joaco

Any comments about the Fiio LC RE?

It´s well regarded in its thread. Anyone can compare it to other cables mentioned?


----------



## MuhVNYP

justsomesonyfan said:


> iirc same cable


Have heard n compare the two?


----------



## justsomesonyfan

MuhVNYP said:


> Have heard n compare the two?


no but others did


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

Just wanted to hop on and give a big thanks to @Dsnuts .   I have been going back and forth thinking about getting new cables for my L9s and S8fs.  I finally pulled the trigger on the Leo + for the L9 and OSG for the S8f and can not believe the improvements to both.  Very very happy with both purchases.  I was not a complete believer in improvements with cables but now you could not convince me otherwise.  I have not found as much change with Headphone cables but this really blew my mind.  Thank you all.


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

O almost forgot to mention the packaging.  Holy Jesus


----------



## Dsnuts

This is one of those things you wont know till you try it so I am glad that worked out for you.


----------



## claud W

Donuts,
Getting ready to break in my **** MT 300. Have you had one? What would you go with for a decent cable for this complex IEM? Copper? Silver? SPC? 
Which one?


----------



## WendyLi

KBEAR Expansion 24 Cores Silver Plated Cable​Links: 
Silver: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002253388641.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.2.46425539rzHsOU
Blue:   https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002253483821.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.6.46425539aDqzzM


----------



## justsomesonyfan

justsomesonyfan said:


> got tianwaitian cable. not from cema, same wire tho.
> 
> meh.
> 
> ...


update, after trying tianwaitian wire again it dawned on me that i needed to give it enough time to really understand it's sound. much better resolution, soundstage is narrower but imaging is far greater. it's a good cable, but i don't know if it's the best i've tried


----------



## m888m

Hey all,

I'm looking for an upgrade cable for my Fidue Sirius.
Have narrowed it down to either CEMA Tianwaitian, or Penon OSG. I'm generally more concerned with sound than ergonomics.

Can you make a recommendation, and explain why you would favor one of both?
Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## WhiteFox01

What are people's impressions on the cables sold by linsoul?


----------



## Bosk

Has anyone compared the Penon Totem to other palladium-plated alternatives like the Tianwaitian etc?


----------



## Bosk

WhiteFox01 said:


> What are people's impressions on the cables sold by linsoul?


I own the EST, really nice sounding cable with great ergonomics. No complaints and I'm glad I bought it.


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Bosk said:


> Has anyone compared the Penon Totem to other palladium-plated alternatives like the Tianwaitian etc?


i think people compared both and found them to be the same cable/wire


----------



## lgcubana

I’m waiting for the real endgame: MC.Ra 88 cored cables


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Also Satin Athena looks very interesting but it is sold out
https://satinaudio.com/en/product/athena?v=cd32106bcb6d


----------



## musicinmymind

lgcubana said:


> I’m waiting for the real endgame: MC.Ra 88 cored cables


Which brand is this?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Did Anyone try this CEMA PS?
single crystal copper mixed pure silver, palladium coated, looks interesting.


----------



## skypablo

Xinlisupreme said:


> Did Anyone try this CEMA PS?
> single crystal copper mixed pure silver, palladium coated, looks interesting.


I have ordered one one week ago and should be here in 15 - 20 days....could be nice... will see


----------



## holsen

Just got a note that XINHS is putting the 8 Core Graphene Cable on Sale for $58 for the AliExpress Event on March 29.  It's a great cable and pairs exceptionally well with my IMR EDP and the UM 3DT


----------



## Xinlisupreme

holsen said:


> Just got a note that XINHS is putting the 8 Core Graphene Cable on Sale for $58 for the AliExpress Event on March 29.  It's a great cable and pairs exceptionally well with my IMR EDP and the UM 3DT


Same nicehck and kbear


----------



## Xinlisupreme

skypablo said:


> I have ordered one one week ago and should be here in 15 - 20 days....could be nice... will see


Also mine is coming, I bought it on 22 March 🤭


----------



## holsen

Xinlisupreme said:


> Same nicehck and kbear


It's the exact same cable as the nice hck dark jade, the Kbear and the linsoul nymoh.  Xinhs makes this cable for all of them and is now selling direct also.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

So KBear for 51€ Is a good deal😉


----------



## Tanalasta

https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/super-litz/

I've very much enjoyed these cables. I wasn't expecting it to. But it really did bring out the detail, sparkle and tonality in the Andromeda2020. There's something sexy about Silver.

Personally, logic suggests that there is no way I can tell whether the sound improvement was from going 3.5mm to balanced 4.4mm ... as opposed to the Silver. The stock cable was an Alo Audio Litz copper cable which I would have thought was an okay cable. Unless someone does an A/B blinded test I will never know.


----------



## macaddicted

claud W said:


> Had a GS 849 lying around un used and installed it on my new Moondrop Blessing 2 yesterday for break in of cable and IEMs. picked them up and listened last night and this will be my permanent configuration


Geez, I’ve been trying to find this post.

THANK YOU

I saw this shortly after getting my Blessing 2. Found the cable on ‘bay. This setup is what I’ve been looking for. Thank you for the idea.


----------



## claud W

Glad I could help. The Penon GS 849 is a great match for the Blessing 2.


----------



## Dsnuts

I agree!


----------



## macaddicted

Dsnuts said:


> I agree!


See, then I bought my first “real (?)” non-iOS DAP with a balanced port. As I’ve found a cable I like,  but doesn’t work with the balanced port, I’m in something of a quandary.


----------



## claud W

macaddicted said:


> See, then I bought my first “real (?)” non-iOS DAP with a balanced port. As I’ve found a cable I like,  but doesn’t work with the balanced port, I’m in something of a quandary.


There are two kinds of balanced ports, 2.5 mm and 4.4 mm. Which DAP did you buy and what cable connection are you trying to use?


----------



## n00b (Mar 29, 2021)

holsen said:


> Just got a note that XINHS is putting the 8 Core Graphene Cable on Sale for $58 for the AliExpress Event on March 29.  It's a great cable and pairs exceptionally well with my IMR EDP and the UM 3DT


Do you happen to have a link for the $58 price? I see the 8 core at around $99 here https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002308016313.html

edit: I just went with the KB-Ear version, using aliexpress app spend and save + paypal $3 off to get it around $61 shipped.


----------



## Dsnuts

Surprising this cable looks identical to tianwaitian cable. but at half the price https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_home.promoteRecommendProducts_6037247.2 On sale right now. Any takers?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

I’m following Hakugei and I asked in hakugei 3d but no one know this model... 181€, I bought some days ago CEMA PS for some euro less 🥲


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Dsnuts said:


> Surprising this cable looks identical to tianwaitian cable. but at half the price https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_home.promoteRecommendProducts_6037247.2 On sale right now. Any takers?


pretty sure it's not the same cable, different material mix


----------



## Dsnuts

Well one thing I have discovered over the years of buying from Aliexpress. if it looks identical to another cable being sold on Aliexpress,  more than likely is the same cable being sold on aliexpress.  It might be different but they sure do look identical. 

I was considering booting for one but I have too many cables as is so I will pass on this one just put it out there for folks that want a higher end cable and not spend $400 plus for a cable. This one looks darn good for the price.


----------



## Dsnuts

I did boot for a set of these.  MS series thicker SPC cable but not from CEMA


 XinHS seems to be the new cables of choice. Supposedly OEM for a lot of other shops. This one cost a lot less at $58. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...g0o.store_home.promoteWysiwyg_6000195636445.1


----------



## Dsnuts

I ended up getting a set of these graphene cables too. Will be interesting to see how it stacks up with the OSG. 

 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002072808894.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.2.635d5de6RENOnr 

If your planning to get a new cable for your IEMs now is the time to buy on aliexpress. Their anniversary sales are going on now. Time to get them cables.


----------



## macaddicted

claud W said:


> There are two kinds of balanced ports, 2.5 mm and 4.4 mm. Which DAP did you buy and what cable connection are you trying to use?


Yeah, didn’t know there’s a difference. The DAP is a Shanling M3x with a 3.5mm “regular (?)” port and a 4.4mm balanced port. So it’s the 4.4mm port.

And if you’ll excuse me I’m off to the library to do some learnin’.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Dsnuts said:


> I did boot for a set of these.  MS series thicker SPC cable but not from CEMA
> XinHS seems to be the new cables of choice. Supposedly OEM for a lot of other shops. This one cost a lot less at $58. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...g0o.store_home.promoteWysiwyg_6000195636445.1


Could XinHS SPC pair well with IT07?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

@Dsnuts also this one is very interesting but cost 250€


----------



## Dsnuts

Xinlisupreme said:


> Could XinHS SPC pair well with IT07?


Got a 2 pin version as I dont have enough 2 pin cables. As well as the graphene cable being 2 pin as well. But I can test it out. Looks like it would match up well we will see.


----------



## LoryWiv (Mar 30, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> I ended up getting a set of these graphene cables too. Will be interesting to see how it stacks up with the OSG.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002072808894.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.2.635d5de6RENOnr
> 
> If your planning to get a new cable for your IEMs now is the time to buy on aliexpress. Their anniversary sales are going on now. Time to get them cables.


Yes, at the current sale price I went for this too in both 2-pin & MMCX. Will see which of my IEM's it pairs best with and perhaps sell the other.


----------



## macaddicted

OK, a question based on my equipment: Shanling M3x, Penon GS849 cable w/3.5mm, Moondrop Blessing 2.

Just got the M3x today and it’s like nothing I’ve ever heard before. It ain’t choir of angels, but its moving that way. I looked at KB Ear last night on aliexpress and picked out some cables to try with the 4.4mm balanced port the M3x has. It comes to about the same cost as a new Penon cable with a balanced connector. So I don’t know if it’s worth it to get the KB Ear cables (in shopping cart: KBEAR 2 Core  UPOCC Single crystal Copper cable, KBEAR Limpid Pro 8 Core  Pure Silver Cable, KBEAR Wide 8 core Graphene single crystal copper—all 0.78mm 2-pin/4.4mm) or just break down and buy another version of the cable I’m already loving.

thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

Are you asking if it is a good idea to try other cables? The cables you listed are good value and will give some slight different sound profiles to the B2 if that is what you want to try them with.  If your asking those cable equate to the GS849. The GS849 is a much higher tier cable than those you listed but it really comes down to synergy with the sound tuning of the B2. This being said there is nothing wrong with trying out a few balanced cables that are cheaper. If your curious to check those out I would get on it as they are having their big sales right now. Since you already own the GS849.  Variety is not a bad thing


----------



## flu_fighter

https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0aBCS3

this looks interesting


----------



## macaddicted

Dsnuts said:


> Are you asking if it is a good idea to try other cables? The cables you listed are good value and will give some slight different sound profiles to the B2 if that is what you want to try them with.  If your asking those cable equate to the GS849. The GS849 is a much higher tier cable than those you listed but it really comes down to synergy with the sound tuning of the B2. This being said there is nothing wrong with trying out a few balanced cables that are cheaper. If your curious to check those out I would get on it as they are having their big sales right now. Since you already own the GS849.  Variety is not a bad thing


I ordered the cables from aliexpress. The worst thing that happens is I’m “stuck” using my Penon.


----------



## Dsnuts

Seems more and more cables are using graphene now a days. Seems to be the new silver, in any case I was curious of that 8 core graphene cable and ordered one from KBEAR will see how it stacks up to the OSG.


----------



## courierdriver

macaddicted said:


> OK, a question based on my equipment: Shanling M3x, Penon GS849 cable w/3.5mm, Moondrop Blessing 2.
> 
> Just got the M3x today and it’s like nothing I’ve ever heard before. It ain’t choir of angels, but its moving that way. I looked at KB Ear last night on aliexpress and picked out some cables to try with the 4.4mm balanced port the M3x has. It comes to about the same cost as a new Penon cable with a balanced connector. So I don’t know if it’s worth it to get the KB Ear cables (in shopping cart: KBEAR 2 Core  UPOCC Single crystal Copper cable, KBEAR Limpid Pro 8 Core  Pure Silver Cable, KBEAR Wide 8 core Graphene single crystal copper—all 0.78mm 2-pin/4.4mm) or just break down and buy another version of the cable I’m already loving.
> 
> thanks


My advice is: if your source/dap has a balanced output...take advantage of that and get yourself some balanced cables. In my journey in audio, I've always found that balanced sounds better (provided that it's been properly designed on the source). More power, better separation, increased detail but with more treble smoothness; and an increase in soundstage. Best thing about going balanced is: you can easily get a balanced-to- unbalanced adapter to use the balanced cable you bought to use with an unbalanced source (like a smartphone, for example). You can't go from unbalanced to balanced, unfortunately.


----------



## flu_fighter

Dsnuts said:


> Seems more and more cables are using graphene now a days. Seems to be the new silver, in any case I was curious of that 8 core graphene cable and ordered one from KBEAR will see how it stacks up to the OSG.


Been trying out a couple of XinHS cables that are using graphene skin, those are quite cheap to try. Quite good so far.


----------



## Etmost (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi guys.

Just started my audio journey and still learning the do's and don'ts. Bought FIIO FH3 recently and it has been a great improvement for me. Not long after that I bought a Lotoo Paw S1. Now I'm exploring balanced cables but unsure of what will pair well with my FH3. That will be my last piece of the puzzle.

Just trying to get a 2nd opinion on what type of cable material that will pair well with FH3. It can be a bit confusing as I was doing my research.  I don't mind to splurge a bit on this just to futureproof my future exploration into IEM which can be possibly a few years after I complete this one. But if you think there's better cables I should go for that costs less, do let me know.

*1. FIIO Silver Cable LC 4.4D*

The easiest option I can go for is as it's readily available in my country. My newbie brain assumes that a FIIO product can pair well with each other.

*2.  OEAudio 2DualCPS Silver Hi-End IEM Upgrade Cable*
https://www.oeaudio.net/product-page/2dualcps-silver-hi-end-iem-upgrade-cable

- I like the aesthetics and I'm looking for something less stiff than the stock cable and there's currently a free shipping promo worldwide.

*3. ALO Audio Original ATLAS Headset Pure Silver Litz Earphone Cable 4 Conductors of High-Purity Silver Upgrade Headphone Wire MMCX*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000375705679.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.48f83c00VOprpS&mp=1

- I like the aesthetics and there's currently a sale on AliExpress. But I'm unsure if it's an original product.


----------



## Dsnuts

You can skip all them cables and just buy this. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...#7559#29_668#3164#9976#212_668#3480#15683#773  This is the OEM that does these cables for NiceHCK and KBEAR both having the same version of this exact cable. I did a review for this cable and this is a pure silver 8 core cable. Save some money go with this instead. While you at it with the money you saved get a set of this too 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...2b&cn=kmy6l3x3wu01zlp102lls&Afref=VigLink+Inc   You might like this graphene cable better. Should give you better body of sound vs the pure silver with better imaging. Unless your dead set on getting a pure silver cable I would actually go for the graphene cable. It is getting some rave posts from owners.


----------



## flu_fighter

Etmost said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Just started my audio journey and still learning the do's and don'ts. Bought FIIO FH3 recently and it has been a great improvement for me. Not long after that I bought a Lotoo Paw S1. Now I'm exploring balanced cables but unsure of what will pair well with my FH3. That will be my last piece of the puzzle.
> 
> ...


You can give this a try.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mrNbdun


----------



## Etmost

Dsnuts said:


> You can skip all them cables and just buy this. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042493770.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.100009.2.58306103dhrsjY&gps-id=pcDetailLeftTopSell&scm=1007.13482.95643.0&scm_id=1007.13482.95643.0&scm-url=1007.13482.95643.0&pvid=967e96f1-0f3d-4c93-a783-77efc8325430&_t=gps-idcDetailLeftTopSell,scm-url:1007.13482.95643.0,pvid:967e96f1-0f3d-4c93-a783-77efc8325430,tpp_buckets:668#0#131923#56_668#0#131923#56_668#888#3325#15_668#888#3325#15_668#2846#8112#1997_668#2717#7559#29_668#1000022185#1000066059#0_668#3480#15683#773_668#2846#8112#1997_668#2717#7559#29_668#3164#9976#212_668#3480#15683#773  This is the OEM that does these cables for NiceHCK and KBEAR both having the same version of this exact cable. I did a review for this cable and this is a pure silver 8 core cable. Save some money go with this instead. While you at it with the money you saved get a set of this too
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...2b&cn=kmy6l3x3wu01zlp102lls&Afref=VigLink+Inc   You might like this graphene cable better. Should give you better body of sound vs the pure silver with better imaging. Unless your dead set on getting a pure silver cable I would actually go for the graphene cable. It is getting some rave posts from owners.





flu_fighter said:


> You can give this a try.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mrNbdun



Thanks guys for your recommendation. Seems like the cable from this seller is the best choice. 

I'm not fixed on getting a silver cable as it was just what I know currently. Will try the graphene cable then!


----------



## macaddicted

Dsnuts said:


> You can skip all them cables and just buy this.


well I’m trying to stop the kB ear order for the ones you mentioned. While I’m there, any info on this xinhs? Thanks.
8 cores Gold silver and copper mix braided earphone Upgrade Cable​


----------



## slex (Apr 1, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> You can skip all them cables and just buy this. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042493770.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.100009.2.58306103dhrsjY&gps-id=pcDetailLeftTopSell&scm=1007.13482.95643.0&scm_id=1007.13482.95643.0&scm-url=1007.13482.95643.0&pvid=967e96f1-0f3d-4c93-a783-77efc8325430&_t=gps-idcDetailLeftTopSell,scm-url:1007.13482.95643.0,pvid:967e96f1-0f3d-4c93-a783-77efc8325430,tpp_buckets:668#0#131923#56_668#0#131923#56_668#888#3325#15_668#888#3325#15_668#2846#8112#1997_668#2717#7559#29_668#1000022185#1000066059#0_668#3480#15683#773_668#2846#8112#1997_668#2717#7559#29_668#3164#9976#212_668#3480#15683#773  This is the OEM that does these cables for NiceHCK and KBEAR both having the same version of this exact cable. I did a review for this cable and this is a pure silver 8 core cable. Save some money go with this instead. While you at it with the money you saved get a set of this too
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...2b&cn=kmy6l3x3wu01zlp102lls&Afref=VigLink+Inc   You might like this graphene cable better. Should give you better body of sound vs the pure silver with better imaging. Unless your dead set on getting a pure silver cable I would actually go for the graphene cable. It is getting some rave posts from owners.






Hakugei looks similar but almost 3 times the price.


----------



## Dsnuts

You gotta wonder if this shop is trying to pull one on the unknowing consumer case in point 
Sale price on this fine gold silver copper mixed cable is a mere $779
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_home.promoteRecommendProducts_6037247.3

But look at what we got here. 


Being sold on XINHS site for $50 ish https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...home.promoteRecommendProducts_6000195636446.7 

I know the previous one is using some premium connectors and such. Makes it look premium but if you adjust the camera lighting on these two cables they look exactly the same.  I bet they are the same cable. Lol.


----------



## slex

Dsnuts said:


> You gotta wonder if this shop is trying to pull one on the unknowing consumer case in point
> Sale price on this fine gold silver copper mixed cable is a mere $779
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...store_home.promoteRecommendProducts_6037247.3
> 
> ...





Looks similar. I like the connectors. Cost me just US$22. Tried on my 3DT ( 0.78mm) ones, sounds better then previous selected rolled cable from XINHS.


----------



## PoSR77

First, thanks to all the contributors in this thread. I'm not into cables except for build quality/durability and ergonomics, so a mid-tier cable should be all I need for that. 

Second, I've never ordered from Aliexpress; about how long does it take to get items shipped to the states? 

Third, I see that most (a lot? all?) of these cables on Aliexpress state a 1.25 m length. I can only assume that means meters which is about 4 feet. Are they really that long? (Good for desktop use, not so good for portable use).

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Custom Totem Pigtail 4.4 to 4.4 arrived!
It’s incredible connected to UM Mest Mk2


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 2, 2021)

PoSR77 said:


> First, thanks to all the contributors in this thread. I'm not into cables except for build quality/durability and ergonomics, so a mid-tier cable should be all I need for that.
> 
> Second, I've never ordered from Aliexpress; about how long does it take to get items shipped to the states?
> 
> ...


It is the standard length for IEM cables. I have too many I have ordered from Aliexpress to count and I dont have any issues with how long the cables are. No worries on ordering cables from Aliexpress. It does take about 3-4 weeks for your cable to get to you. 

You have to have a different mind set from ordering something from Amazon. They have free shipping from China but they are using the cheapest shipping possible to cut down on cost. Ultimately stuff does get to you and on rare occasions can get lost in the process. If that happens their dispute process takes even longer so there are some very minor risks, very minor. It is no where near as fast as ordering something domestically.  The trade off is your gonna save a bunch of money on some really nice cables and IEMs if you order from them.

You can usually find some similar cables being sold on Amazon for some of the vendors sells on Amazon however it is always cheaper on Aliexpress and during sales it is even cheaper. Grab them cables when you can. Current sales is about to end actually.


----------



## claud W

Thanks, slex. I ordered that Graphene  cable and one of the all silver ones mentioned for my share of the sale


----------



## slex

claud W said:


> Thanks, slex. I ordered that Graphene  cable and one of the all silver ones mentioned for my share of the sale


Dun mention it, I got a feeling soon palladium cable will follows after graphene in mid-price range😄.XINHS has an sample.Not sure when he is ready to release.


----------



## PoSR77

Dsnuts said:


> It is the standard length for IEM cables. I have too many I have ordered from Aliexpress to count and I dont have any issues with how long the cables are. No worries on ordering cables from Aliexpress. It does take about 3-4 weeks for your cable to get to you.
> 
> You have to have a different mind set from ordering something from Amazon. They have free shipping from China but they are using the cheapest shipping possible to cut down on cost. Ultimately stuff does get to you and on rare occasions can get lost in the process. If that happens their dispute process takes even longer so there are some very minor risks, very minor. It is no where near as fast as ordering something domestically.  The trade off is your gonna save a bunch of money on some really nice cables and IEMs if you order from them.
> 
> You can usually find some similar cables being sold on Amazon for some of the vendors sells on Amazon however it is always cheaper on Aliexpress and during sales it is even cheaper. Grab them cables when you can. Current sales is about to end actually.



Thanks for the informative and quick reply! 

The only reason I'm worried about time is that I have a stock cable with a recent IEM I got that is driving me nuts in terms of ergonomics (can a cable be uncomfortable? well, it is! at least while laying down). 

I could order a $30 cable from amazon (like this one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07SS9VDWD/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=A267P2DT104U3C&psc=1 which I think is a little cheaper on Aliexpress) and it will be here by early next week, but I thought if it only took a week+ from Aliexpress to just get one better cable I could wait. 

Guess I'll order that one from amazon for fast "relief" lol from my stock cable and then look around on the XINHS storefront on Aliexpress for a more permanent cable (currently looking at this one that I think many in here, including you, have pointed out: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002380254843.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.5.35792ca20w8Rvm). 

Thanks again!


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 2, 2021)

That graphene cable is on a whole different tier of cable. Tripowin stuff a hard pass on those they are cheap stuff. Go for the graphene. Make your first purchase worth the effort is what I say.

By the way the price on the graphene cable will go back up to $100ish once sale is over.

What IEM you got anyway?


----------



## PoSR77

Dsnuts said:


> That graphene cable is on a whole different tier of cable. Tripowin stuff a hard pass on those they are cheap stuff. Go for the graphene. Make your first purchase worth the effort is what I say.
> 
> By the way the price on the graphene cable will go back up to $100ish once sale is over.
> 
> What IEM you got anyway?



Well, for the record, I did buy a version of that Tripowin to pair with my MEST and it is the best IEM cable I own so far in terms of ergonomics/build. I'll buy another to tide me over before my AliExpress order comes. 

I jumped on the graphene cable so thanks! I'll comment on it after I get it.


----------



## macaddicted

Dsnuts said:


> That graphene cable is on a whole different tier of cable. Tripowin stuff a hard pass on those they are cheap stuff. Go for the graphene. Make your first purchase worth the effort is what I say.



FWIW xinhs is offering this graphene cable for $59.16 (link), and this graphene cable, which looks startling similar, for $110.95 (link). From what I can tell they’re just messing with me now.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

CEMA PS arrived!


----------



## skypablo

LOL, my PS delivered today too...  till now just connected to the dusks ... maybe I will listen too ... soon


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Pairs very well with Reecho Insects Awaken


----------



## Xinlisupreme

skypablo said:


> LOL, my PS delivered today too...  till now just connected to the dusks ... maybe I will listen too ... soon


Did you try it?
I can’t unplugged from Reecho and test on Volt, Mest Mk2 or others IEMs because sounds so good with little Reecho that I can’t believe in it.
Very very impressed by this Cema PS!


----------



## skypablo (Apr 8, 2021)

Xinlisupreme said:


> Did you try it?
> I can’t unplugged from Reecho and test on Volt, Mest Mk2 or others IEMs because sounds so good with little Reecho that I can’t believe in it.
> Very very impressed by this Cema PS!


My initial impressions of cema PS are that it remind me a bit the cema175 in the part regarding the tightening of basses.   Basses are very well controlled. Trebles are slightly less than normal. It seems to me that is a musical warm and tight cable ... a bit darker than normal. These sensations are the same while using the adidac2fs on iem port (SE) or plus the thx 887 (balanced) or using the different chain D90+A90 (bal).  Of course there are high quality adapters because the PS is 2.5mm while the amp does not have 2.5. But the scope of my iems is to be used with sr25 and dx220. To be honest I still prefer the cemaMS (175) and I have 3 of them, all 3.5mm single ended that I use on iems that require low power. Tested on flac 44khz (tori amos) and Podger-Vivaldi 4 seasons (192khz) 





This is the actual cable distribution on my audio things (white rows are not in my possession but could be soon). PS will probably be tested on other iems but not today... this is an hobby to be happy, not a job


----------



## Xinlisupreme

@skypablo i don’t find it dark for sure on Reecho Insects Awaken and I like also on Penon Volt, maybe it need some burnin ☺️

A friend suggested me some brand:
Cross lambda audio
HanSound audio
PluSound audio
Audio Genetic
And PWaudio 1960 but last one cost too much.
I’m considering Cema Palace Class that looks quite good or satin audio Medusa II/Athena


----------



## skypablo

Xinlisupreme said:


> @skypablo i don’t find it dark for sure on Reecho Insects Awaken and I like also on Penon Volt, maybe it need some burnin ☺️


It was quite evident during this morning listening that violins where a bit less brilliant that I was used to using the dusks. Previously the dusks had the thieaudio EST cable (the one that arrives with the monarch). Soon or later I will do other comparisons. That s why I used the word "dark". Maybe it is the EST to be too bright.... it is a relative concept. Need to dig more inside this topic


----------



## Xinlisupreme (Apr 8, 2021)

With Penon Volt CEMA PS has an amazing sinergy, I’ll test also with Mest Mk2 and IBasso IT02.
CEMA suggested me new Pipa to have similar sound but better.


----------



## Jerry-S

So, I took advantage of that recent sale and my cables just arrived. Super happy.
Will put in some listening time a bit later.


----------



## John Massaria

lgcubana said:


> I see NiceHck has brought their own graphene solution to market.
> 
> (_too many buzz words for me to wrap my head around_)
> *NICEHCK DarkJade 8 Strand Graphene Silver Plated OCC Earphone Cable Litz *
> ...


LOVE that cable with my Kinerra Nanna2


----------



## holsen

courierdriver said:


> My advice is: if your source/dap has a balanced output...take advantage of that and get yourself some balanced cables. In my journey in audio, I've always found that balanced sounds better (provided that it's been properly designed on the source). More power, better separation, increased detail but with more treble smoothness; and an increase in soundstage. Best thing about going balanced is: you can easily get a balanced-to- unbalanced adapter to use the balanced cable you bought to use with an unbalanced source (like a smartphone, for example). You can't go from unbalanced to balanced, unfortunately.


Gotta agree.   On the M3X, with balanced out you get more than double the power,  better separation,  wider stage, both DACs and L R amplification.   It'll take much much closer to choir of angels!


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 24, 2021)

It has been a while since I updated this thread with something completely new. These are appropriately called the Mix by Penon.  2 thicker cores of crystal copper and 2 cores of pure silver.. Surprisingly this is Penons first actual hybrid cable. They have plenty that are exotic in material and coatings and such but the first for them for using half silver and half copper.

So what separates this from something like CEMAs 175 cable which is an 8 core of half silver half UPOCC cable? If you look carefully at this cable even though there are more strands of silver material for the silver portion it looks like the copper portion is actually thicker in material. As per sound these exhibit the best of both silver and copper but what is interesting is that these fix the one issue I had with the CEMA 175 cable and that while both exhibit similar sonic traits this particular cable adds a fullness and warmth the 175 lacks. In fact going back n forth from both these cables the the 175 cable emits more silver traits while the Mix here emits more copper traits.. In other words these sound like a more musical adaptation of the tried and true 175 cable. Exhibiting more fuller music notes with all the advantages of what silver does for your imaging and sound separation. So in theory one would assume similar materials will exhibit similar effects.  But that is not really the case here.   I will have much more to say about these on my review but these Mix cables are actually an advancement in the half and half hybrid cables.  The accessories on the cables is a new design by Penon and it looks and feels very premium. Be on the look out for my full review soon.

Then there is this.


ISN Solar. I will be posting a review about this one soon as well. This cable is ISNs flagship called the Solar. What is interesting about this one is the finishing process for the cable itself.  These are soaked in mineral oil for 20 days and set to dry in a certain temperature for 10 more days. What that supposedly does is creates an anti oxidation process  and also eliminates static electricity.  What is really intriguing however is the materials being used for this particular cable. Let me put it this way. These cost $400 for a reason.

The central cores of this cable is comprised of 2 silver cables, one is plated with gold the other plated with palladium. Then it is wrapped with a crystal copper mixed braided material. Crystal copper plated in gold and an SPC or silver pated for the other half.  If you got all that. That is 4 different cable materials which could easily be made into a separate cable for each core and layer of this cable.. But what happens when you mix all of them materials and then immerse them in oil? You get this SOLAR.

As per sound enhancement. Due to the gold plating and copper your gonna hear a richer fuller tone in dynamics to your host IEM, the silver and palladium allows for better precision, imaging and a natural expansion of stage. These have a unique soft wet look to them due to the oil that is on the surface of the cable material covered in PVC material. It is a very unique and premium looking cable and is every bit the flagship cable it is touted to be. I have been testing this cable on some of my IEMS and these matches up extremely well with all BA iems like my TSMR-10. Zeus. These clearly adds some dynamism and richness in flavoring your BA iems. I will have much more to say on my review I will post soon be on the look out for it.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 24, 2021)

As promised this is my take on the ISNs flagship cables the Solar.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-solar.25111/reviews#review-25748


----------



## lafeuill (Apr 26, 2021)

lafeuill said:


> I'd love a Totem cable for my A8000. But any price tag above 350$ is off limits, even factoring in the price / performance ratio compared to sky high EA or PW prices.
> 
> Another qualm is the 2.5 termination / intermediary. I'd probably be more interested in a straight 4.4 without pigtails, given my needs, at a lower price.
> 
> ...





Dsnuts said:


> Let folks know how that worked out for you on the cable threads. I will be getting ISNs Solar cable soon for review will report how that is once I get it on the midfi cable thread.



Compared four cables yesterday night, on my Final A8000. Stock 3.5mm vs CEMA Tianwaitian vs Fengru Hakugei White Dragon vs CEMA Pipa.

I used my main dac, a powerful Audio-GD dual WM8741, hooked to iFi's Pro iCan. One of the 1/4in output had a 1/8 adapter for the stock cable, the second identical output a 4.4mm adapter for the other three cables. I just had to switch the inear connectors to compare two at a time.

Long story short, Pipa was the last to be tested and cleared the table. It's a perfect match to the A8000 for my ears. Tianwaitian was the previous pair up, a very nice combo but a bit too soft on the lower treble, I now see.

Pipa gives a sense of focus, fidelity and tremendous energy to the already very competent A8000. I've been binge listening great music all afternoon, the feeling of perfect synergy has not wavered in the slightest.

Here's one the highlights of the day :






As always with Grisman, production quality is top notch. Listening to this one is a delight of tone and vibrancy. Such a true to life first row experience of music.

Other blasts were :






and






Magnificent renderings.

In a more synth-pop-with-a-twist mood, this one was a treat :






I've been to three of their shows in Paris, love all their albums. Delicious on the A8000 / Pipa pairing.

The moniker Pipa refers to a Chinese string instrument, which I heard played by Wu Man on this album many years ago :






Very thoughtful of CEMA to have chosen such a name.

Today's listening was experienced with my DX300, streaming Qobuz, mid gain with a 50 to 60 volume, D1 filter. Beautifully intense, without any harshness. Tuned to perfection.

This is the most impressive inear / cable pairing I've experienced, period. The previous one was VE8 with Dunu Hulk, which - again to my ears - was a superior match compared to way more expensive offerings.

Bravo CEMA, I'm very grateful.





And the Tianwaitian will happily return to the Luna ^^


----------



## Xinlisupreme

lafeuill said:


> Compared four cables yesterday night, on my Final A8000. Stock 3.5mm vs CEMA Tianwaitian vs Fengru Hakugei White Dragon vs CEMA Pipa.
> 
> I used my main dac, a powerful Audio-GD dual WM8741, hooked to iFi's Pro iCan. One of the 1/4in output had a 1/8 adapter for the stock cable, the second identical output a 4.4mm adapter for the other three cables. I just had to switch the inear connectors to compare two at a time.
> 
> ...




Thank you for your feedback, I've Pipa on my basket since March 
I'd pull the trigger asap


----------



## lafeuill

Well, let's hope it'll synergize well with your inears. IT07 I guess ?


----------



## genius753

Xinlisupreme said:


> Thank you for your feedback, I've Pipa on my basket since March
> I'd pull the trigger asap


Just pull alberto!🥴


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Finally HanSound Nyx arrived!!
Plugged right now to Softears RSV->M8


----------



## Dsnuts

So I tested the Penon Mix on 7 different earphones. This cable is simply excellent value. No other way to put it. I am going to post my review of these here this weekend but what this cable does for all earphones tested is most definitely a surprise. I also own the CEMA 175 hybrid cable that many of you guys own. That cable is excellent for what it does but this one is different and I find it even more versatile. Both these cables use half copper and half silver but this Mix cable here brings more the copper aspects vs the 175 utilizing and leaning more toward the silver aspect of the cable tuning. 

Long story short. I am seeing a consistent increase of stage in all directions. Better bass impact and presence. Better note weight and presence for mids with an increase of imaging. Treble sounds cleaner and clearer using this cable as well. The cable properties is very well balanced and is extremely versatile.. To put it simple this cable is clearly worth its cost to own. No question a solid cable and an easy upgrade for just about any earphone.. Look for my full review on them by this weekend. Another solid contender in the price range.


----------



## Dsnuts

Just posted my review. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-mix.25122/reviews#review-25789

Excellent cables. I did a head to head against several of the more popular mid level cables 175 and even Penons own OS849 cables. The Mix here is showing me that it is more versatile vs the other two. Penon is smart they priced these slightly above their OS849 for a reason. These gives greater details due to the pure silver in the mix. Read the review for complete analysis of the cables.


----------



## genius753

Dsnuts said:


> Just posted my review. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-mix.25122/reviews#review-25789
> 
> Excellent cables. I did a head to head against several of the more popular mid level cables 175 and even Penons own OS849 cables. The Mix here is showing me that it is more versatile vs the other two. Penon is smart they priced these slightly above their OS849 for a reason. These gives greater details due to the pure silver in the mix. Read the review for complete analysis of the cables.


Thx...i will go read this!🙏🏽


----------



## cschau81

Hi guys, just wondering if anyone here has tried the latest flaghsip from CEMA, the gyrfalcon?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...7561#338_668#3164#9976#405_668#3468#15608#200

Currently all my cables are the 175 and am hoping to try out either the tianwaitian or the gyrfalcon with the intention of getting a more resolving and brighter set of cables without affecting the overall stage and tonality. 

I am very happy with 175 but it seems that stage and treble details seem to dim down a little.

Thanks guys


----------



## mico1964

Dsnuts said:


> Never tried the reference 8 so I have no idea if the Penon OSG would be an upgrade on that or not but that is what I am using on the Solaris. Love this cable with my Solaris. I have tried easily over 20 different cables on it and none has been like the OSG
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-osg-graphene-infused-spc-iem-cables.24554/reviews


Thank you Dsnuts!

This Penon OSG has really improved the sound of my Solaris OG, above all resolution and soundstage.

It seems that I have become a cable believer 😎


----------



## Dsnuts

Glad that worked out for you. Love that cable it does that for everything it is attached to by the way not just the Solaris. Very versatile cable.


----------



## justsomesonyfan

selling a tianwaitian mmcx 4.4 for 250 if anyone's interested!


----------



## justsomesonyfan

willing to trade my tianwaitian for a mmcx 4.4 isn ag8 if anyone's interested, or any other pure silver (occ or not) thick 4.4 mmcx cable


----------



## Zambu

Any new impressions from Penon mix? That one might be kind of what I'm willing to pay for cable. I'd pair it with Clairvoyance for now. How stiff is it? (I prefer ones on the softer side that do not tangle too much).


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Zambu said:


> Penon mix


@Zambu You can read @Dsnuts review here
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-mix.25122/


----------



## Zambu

Xinlisupreme said:


> @Zambu You can read @Dsnuts review here
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-mix.25122/


Thanks yes, I've read it before. He says "soft to the touch" so that sounds fine for me, of course there's varying degrees of "soft"   But I suppose not too stiff. I also have an Ikko CTU01 cable that's otherwise nice but I couldn't use that kind of stiff thing on a daily basis.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

What are you looking for in a cable?
Warm or neutral sound? intimate or big stage? Detailed or soft sound?


----------



## Dsnuts

Zambu said:


> Any new impressions from Penon mix? That one might be kind of what I'm willing to pay for cable. I'd pair it with Clairvoyance for now. How stiff is it? (I prefer ones on the softer side that do not tangle too much).



No stiffness whatsoever on the Mix. It is a great cable. Out of all the Penon cables it is the most flexible and softest cable out of the bunch.


----------



## J_W_F

Hi all,
new to this thread. Did anybody already try out cables from Icelab (icelab.hk)? They look nicely built but I can't find any info about them other than their website. Any impressions?


----------



## Dsnuts

New flagship Penon cable will be introduced soon. Looking foward to this one. Gold silver copper and palladium mixed cable. 
Might be a bit pricy we will see.


----------



## justsomesonyfan

i'm done with mix ups of weird materials etc. quitting the cable game with my DHC complement C, big recc from me, also reccomending going for either pure copper or pure silver only, but would recc copper more.

something like the tianwaitian doesn't hold a candle to the complement C


----------



## Dolores Dolomites

Hi there!
How d'you nice people think that this cable I lost an eye upon would affect the sound?
Like... Darker or brighter signature? Tightened or loosened freq ranges? Wider or narrower soundstage?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## LoryWiv

Dolores Dolomites said:


> Hi there!
> How d'you nice people think that this cable I lost an eye upon would affect the sound?
> Like... Darker or brighter signature? Tightened or loosened freq ranges? Wider or narrower soundstage?
> Thank you in advance.


I am using this cable with Kinera Nanna and find it well-balanced, perhaps just slightly warm / north of neutral, and ergonomics are terrific.


----------



## waxiboy

Platinum Cable 😂


----------



## etlouis

justsomesonyfan said:


> i'm done with mix ups of weird materials etc. quitting the cable game with my DHC complement C, big recc from me, also reccomending going for either pure copper or pure silver only, but would recc copper more.
> 
> something like the tianwaitian doesn't hold a candle to the complement C



Seems like plenty of good words for complement C. I might buy one after all.

Yes tianwaitian seem to push the bass/trebles forward too much for most iems. It's rather difficult to find a use for it.


----------



## musicinmymind

etlouis said:


> Seems like plenty of good words for complement C. I might buy one after all.
> 
> Yes tianwaitian seem to push the bass/trebles forward too much for most iems. It's rather difficult to find a use for it.



I am happy with tianwaitian and Z1R, push mids forward and better imaging compared to stock cables.


----------



## etlouis

musicinmymind said:


> I am happy with tianwaitian and Z1R, push mids forward and better imaging compared to stock cables.



For vocals I'm using Liquid links Martini with Moondrop S8. Gold plated cables tend to give a bit more sub-bass and brings warmth to the signature.

I suspect that TWT maybe allowing "too much" current across, this causes my full-ba sets to get overwhelmed. I need something with higher impedance like Z1R with a big DD. That way it would benefit from plenty of power.


----------



## justsomesonyfan

etlouis said:


> Seems like plenty of good words for complement C. I might buy one after all.
> 
> Yes tianwaitian seem to push the bass/trebles forward too much for most iems. It's rather difficult to find a use for it.


it's not the balance, i'm just not a fan of the effects of palladium and gold i think.


----------



## LoryWiv

etlouis said:


> For vocals I'm using Liquid links Martini with Moondrop S8. Gold plated cables tend to give a bit more sub-bass and brings warmth to the signature.
> 
> I suspect that TWT maybe allowing "too much" current across, this causes my full-ba sets to get overwhelmed. I need something with higher impedance like Z1R with a big DD. That way it would benefit from plenty of power.


Hi @etlouis. Liquid links cables look interesting. Can't find pricing or purchase information on google search. Where did you buy yours?


----------



## etlouis

LoryWiv said:


> Hi @etlouis. Liquid links cables look interesting. Can't find pricing or purchase information on google search. Where did you buy yours?



Hmm. I didn't anticipate Liquid Links to be an obscure brand. It seems that they don't have a presence beyond China. (Even in China nobody really knows them). Only on taobao and local online stores. I bought mine on mestudiobiz for about $280 USD. 

If you don't want to deal with those vendors/shipping then you might have to wait until they have an international release.

https://www.mestudiobiz.com/products/liquid-links-martini

https://world.taobao.com/dianpu/290067938.htm


----------



## Charlyro222

Waiting for this one from XINHS


----------



## Fatherwithhorns

Hey guys! I just bought the Blessing 2: Dusk from Moondrop and I would like to upgrade the cable for something else...It will be mostly use with my Chord Mojo and sometimes with my smartphone. I red the whole thread and must admit I'm really lost about what to look for first.

''_Crinacle states that he set out to address his personal preferences_'' which is great so I guess it's not really a good idea to buy a cable that will change the ''personality''of it... am I right?

Why I want to change it first? It feels really cheap for such a nice iem so I guess I want something that will feel and look nicer. If by any chance it improves the sound well that's great too but I got it like 5 days ago and the sounds is just so marvelous 

Thanks for your inputs!


----------



## mico1964

Fatherwithhorns said:


> Hey guys! I just bought the Blessing 2: Dusk from Moondrop and I would like to upgrade the cable for something else...It will be mostly use with my Chord Mojo and sometimes with my smartphone. I red the whole thread and must admit I'm really lost about what to look for first.


I followed the advice of Dsnuts and chose the Penon GS849: excellent pairing, much improved soundstage and imaging.


----------



## lafeuill

Nice case ! Could you please give us the ref ?


----------



## mico1964

lafeuill said:


> Nice case ! Could you please give us the ref ?


Here it is: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001471684610.html


----------



## Fatherwithhorns

mico1964 said:


> I followed the advice of Dsnuts and chose the Penon GS849: excellent pairing, much improved soundstage and imagin





mico1964 said:


> I followed the advice of Dsnuts and chose the Penon GS849: excellent pairing, much improved soundstage and imaging.



Thanks a lot! I just ordered this cable 5 minutes ago  Let's hope it wont take a month for the shipping like it was with my Dusk


----------



## Fatherwithhorns (Aug 13, 2021)

Still waiting for my GS849 but in the meantime I bought a new DAP Shanling M6 21 which has a balanced 4.4mm Pentaconn headphone output, balanced 2.5mm TRRS and a 3.5mm TRS. Could I use the 4.4mm output with some kind of adapter for my GS849 and if yes, which one would you suggest?

Thanks!!

**Edit** I have returned the 3.5mm to get instead the 4.4mm


----------



## Ufanco (Jul 20, 2021)

Recently updated to iPad Air, L&P W2 and Moondrop variations. Looking for some suggestions on cables that would add the finishing sound touches to this setup.
Since the moondrop variations share some of same tuning as blessing 2 my research leads me to couple of the cables listed below. Open to other suggestions under $200. Also any suggestion on high quality c to c otg usb cable debating on the penon c to c (currently I have woo audio and ddhifi cables) but figured I’ll ask, I see some ot the other poster are also using the W2 too.
Penon GS849
Penon Mix
CEMA Electro Acousti MS series


----------



## RoXor

Hi all!
I am looking for a good balanced cable for CA Andromeda 2019, budget is within 300usd.
Also would like your recommendations for JVC FDX1 within same 300usd price range.
Although I have stated 300usd range but I am looking for something that's true value for money.
I appreciate all the people here, have read through the whole thread and would like help from you all with all the experiences you had.
Thanks


----------



## ehjie

mico1964 said:


> I followed the advice of Dsnuts and chose the Penon GS849: excellent pairing, much improved soundstage and imaging.


----------



## Dsnuts

RoXor said:


> Hi all!
> I am looking for a good balanced cable for CA Andromeda 2019, budget is within 300usd.
> Also would like your recommendations for JVC FDX1 within same 300usd price range.
> Although I have stated 300usd range but I am looking for something that's true value for money.
> ...


Try out a Penon OS849. Very good SPC cables will match up exceptionally well for the FDX1 and even the Andromeda. It is a very versatile cable and one that will meet your needs at not even half the price your willing to pay. If you want a something a bit more premium try out the Penon Mix. No need to get something above that for your phones.


----------



## RoXor

Dsnuts said:


> Try out a Penon OS849. Very good SPC cables will match up exceptionally well for the FDX1 and even the Andromeda. It is a very versatile cable and one that will meet your needs at not even half the price your willing to pay. If you want a something a bit more premium try out the Penon Mix. No need to get something above that for your phones.


Thank you so much! I will try to get them, probably both


----------



## Dsnuts

They are different enough in what they do to own both. Both are extremely versatile and make your IEMs sound great. Let us know here how the turned out for you.


----------



## Ufanco

Any thoughts on cable for Moondrop variations?
Penon Mix or Penon GS849?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 23, 2021)

I would advise something like the Mix as it has both silver and copper and is a nicely balanced cable which shows both aspects of copper and silver for earphones. Does extremely well for hybrids and tribrids.

The GS849 matches well with the old blessing 2 because those needed some added coloration to the sounds to wake up some dynamics to the sound so I dont know if that one will be a good match for variations. I would go with the Mix. You cant go wrong with that cable.


----------



## Ufanco

Dsnuts said:


> I would advise something like the Mix as it has both silver and copper and is a nicely balanced cable which shows both aspects of copper and silver for earphones. Does extremely well for hybrids and tribrids.
> 
> The GS849 matches well with the old blessing 2 because those needed some added coloration to the sounds to wake up some dynamics to the sound so I dont know if that one will be a good match for variations. I would go with the Mix. You cant go wrong with that cable.


 Thanks it looks I like found next cable for variations.


----------



## inevitableso

Hi guys! This is my short impression of these new hakugei cables.

𝙃𝙖𝙠𝙪𝙜𝙚𝙞 𝙈𝙤𝙧𝙣𝙞𝙣𝙜 𝙎𝙠𝙮 𝙖𝙣𝙙 𝙁𝙡𝙤𝙬𝙚𝙧 𝘽𝙧𝙤𝙘𝙖𝙙𝙚 𝙄𝙢𝙥𝙧𝙚𝙨𝙨𝙞𝙤𝙣

𝘋𝘪𝘴𝘤𝘭𝘢𝘪𝘮𝘦𝘳: 𝘛𝘩𝘪𝘴 𝘸𝘪𝘭𝘭 𝘴𝘦𝘳𝘷𝘦 𝘢𝘴 𝘮𝘺 "𝘗𝘌𝘙𝘚𝘖𝘕𝘈𝘓" 𝘵𝘢𝘬𝘦 𝘸𝘪𝘵𝘩 𝘵𝘩𝘦 𝘤𝘢𝘣𝘭𝘦 𝘢𝘯𝘥 𝘪𝘵 𝘸𝘪𝘭𝘭 𝘢𝘭𝘸𝘢𝘺𝘴 𝘥𝘦𝘱𝘦𝘯𝘥𝘴 𝘰𝘯 𝘺𝘰𝘶 𝘰𝘯 𝘩𝘰𝘸 𝘺𝘰𝘶 𝘵𝘢𝘬𝘦 𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 𝘪𝘮𝘱𝘳𝘦𝘴𝘴𝘪𝘰𝘯, 𝘪𝘧 𝘺𝘰𝘶 𝘥𝘰𝘯'𝘵 𝘳𝘦𝘢𝘭𝘭𝘺 𝘤𝘢𝘳𝘦 𝘮𝘶𝘤𝘩 𝘢𝘣𝘰𝘶𝘵 𝘵𝘩𝘦 𝘴𝘰𝘶𝘯𝘥 𝘰𝘳 𝘺𝘰𝘶 𝘥𝘰𝘯'𝘵 𝘯𝘰𝘵𝘪𝘤𝘦 𝘢𝘯𝘺 𝘥𝘪𝘧𝘧𝘦𝘳𝘦𝘯𝘤𝘦 𝘪𝘯 𝘪𝘵 𝘺𝘰𝘶 𝘤𝘢𝘯 𝘴𝘬𝘪𝘱 𝘵𝘩𝘦 𝘴𝘰𝘶𝘯𝘥 𝘪𝘮𝘱𝘳𝘦𝘴𝘴𝘪𝘰𝘯 𝘢𝘯𝘥 𝘨𝘰 𝘵𝘰 𝘵𝘩𝘦 𝘣𝘶𝘪𝘭𝘥 𝘪𝘮𝘱𝘳𝘦𝘴𝘴𝘪𝘰𝘯 𝘪𝘯𝘴𝘵𝘦𝘢𝘥 . 

𝗧𝗵𝗲 𝗦𝗽𝗲𝗰𝘀:
𝙃𝙖𝙠𝙪𝙜𝙚𝙞 𝙈𝙤𝙧𝙣𝙞𝙣𝙜 𝙎𝙠𝙮;
Cable Length - 120cm 
~ 133 Single Cores
~ 21awg
~ 4 Braided Cables
~ (50%) Litz Silver Plated 6NOCC
~ (50%) Litz Copper 6NOOC
SRP: $129
Accessories: Magnetic Custom Wooden Case and and an Earphone Bag










𝙃𝙖𝙠𝙪𝙜𝙚𝙞 𝙁𝙡𝙤𝙬𝙚𝙧 𝘽𝙧𝙤𝙘𝙖𝙙𝙚;
Cable Length - 120cm
~ 114 Single Cores
~ 23awg
~ 8 Braided Cable
~ (10%) Graphene
~ (30%) Gold Plated OCC
~ (30%) Litz Silver Plated OCC
~ (30%) Blue Litz Copper Silver Alloy
SRP: $199
Accessories: Magnetic Custom Wooden Case, Earphone Bag and a Leather Cord Organizer









𝗧𝗵𝗲 𝗦𝗼𝘂𝗻𝗱:
I'll make it short and meaningful instead.

𝙃𝙖𝙠𝙪𝙜𝙚𝙞 𝙈𝙤𝙧𝙣𝙞𝙣𝙜 𝙎𝙠𝙮 - This cable fits perfectly for Single DD IEMs I've tested it on BElieve and I'm surprised about the changes it gives, BASS is more tight and it is less warm than the stock cable, MIDS are less weighty and adds a bit of transparency while TREBLE are more controlled compared to the stock. 

𝙃𝙖𝙠𝙪𝙜𝙚𝙞 𝙁𝙡𝙤𝙬𝙚𝙧 𝘽𝙧𝙤𝙘𝙖𝙙𝙚 - This one fits surprisingly well on all BA IEMs atleast for what I've tested, I've tested it on Dunu SA6 and what a pleasant surprise, I love how it gives more air and have much more leaner sound. The separation improvement is quite notable, less congestions on busy tracks specifically Pop Punk.

𝗧𝗵𝗲 𝗕𝘂𝗶𝗹𝗱:
𝙃𝙖𝙠𝙪𝙜𝙚𝙞 𝙈𝙤𝙧𝙣𝙞𝙣𝙜 𝙎𝙠𝙮 - It's a mix of Copper and Silver cable that gives this beautiful looking light copper cable, from the stopper to the plug it definitely feels premium I can really tell that this cable is expensive just by looking at it, I always have this OCD when it comes to cable, small kinks and even a small loose on the intertwined cable brothers me, and this is perfect! I couldn't find any flaws cable isn't stiff nor too soft, it feels and builds like it'll last long on a heavy use.

𝙃𝙖𝙠𝙪𝙜𝙚𝙞 𝙁𝙡𝙤𝙬𝙚𝙧 𝘽𝙧𝙤𝙘𝙖𝙙𝙚 - This cable is a mix of Silver, Gold and Blue for me I kinda like the look of it but not as much as the Morning Sky, this is more substantial than the Morning Sky and definitely feels way more solid, splitter and stopper is bigger, and the plug is definitely are more premium than the Morning Sky.

𝗖𝗼𝗻𝗰𝗹𝘂𝘀𝗶𝗼𝗻: Should you buy these? The question that only you can answer, but for me? I would definitely pick this over other brands as I have more assurance on the quality of the cable. If you love premium cables and have enough to buy one, why wouldn't you? Is it worth it? For the build alone! Definitely! I would recommend this for those who loved premium cables and for those people who notice a difference on the sound I hope this should serve as a guide on which to pick depending on the configuration of your IEM.


----------



## Ferdze

Is there a catalog or single website for the hakugei cables? I see them on sh0pee, beautiful but kinda expensive. I'd like to look for some of their cheaper offerings


----------



## deafenears

Ferdze said:


> beautiful but kinda expensive


Budget? They have a range in terms of price from closer to 1k down to $100.

I've found the JieTu Audio Store stocks most of their cables. The other being Chitty's Store.


----------



## justtsaman

Hi
What you guys think about EA Maestro (Black)?


----------



## DrewVz

Thought I'd throw this out there to those folks who have purchased the Penon Mix cable (or basically anything from them). I ordered one last week but haven't yet received any order confirmation or shipping notice. Is this typical for them?


----------



## Dsnuts

You can send them a message here at headfi too. Let them know what your order was and what order number.


----------



## DrewVz

Is that necessary? I don't mind waiting in the blind if that's their normal process. But if not, then I'll pursue it further.


----------



## claud W

Penon is a good reliable vendor. Did you open an account? If so, go check on it. Ali Express is SUPER slow, but they barrage you with Emails. Penon is faster and different.


----------



## justtsaman

justtsaman said:


> Hi
> What you guys think about EA Maestro (Black)?


Any comment?! 😐


----------



## DrewVz

claud W said:


> Penon is a good reliable vendor. Did you open an account? If so, go check on it. Ali Express is SUPER slow, but they barrage you with Emails. Penon is faster and different.


No account. I don't buy that much stuff and honestly I hate all the emails and sales ads from these places.


----------



## Forsaked

DrewVz said:


> No account. I don't buy that much stuff and honestly I hate all the emails and sales ads from these places.


You know you can always opt-out of sales and newsletters.
I have an account for the Penon website and never got any newsletter or sale notice.


----------



## DrewVz

Yes, but I didn't know that until after I placed the order. Many sites don't let you opt out.


----------



## DrewVz

Yeah I sent them an email inquiry first thing this morning and haven't heard anything back.


----------



## Penon

All orders status updates are notified via email, and I have responded to your email. It may be in the spam box,please check it.
Many emails now go to the spam box for no reason, so we often check the spam box emails.


----------



## DrewVz

That's a great point. I receive emails on my phone, but it doesn't have a spam folder. I will have to check it on my computer instead. I did get your email response to my latest inquiry, thank you. 

All is well.


----------



## RumbleWeed

Hi all hoping you can help? Just purchased the EE Bravado MKII and want to get a new Cable to bring the highs/mids & micro-detail up as much as possible? Looking at about £100? To be honest its more your advice on material instead of an actual cable. I'm considering a Tri-metal gold/silver/copper? My knowledge only stretch's enough to 100% know silver will work wonders on high freq's and Copper adds warmth & low-end but i have no idea when it comes to bringing out the finest details & mids(which is bravado's weakest point, a bit recessed!)  
Oh one last thing? What's the consensus on Graphene? What's its strength & weakness?  
So in short? What cable is gonna bring as much Macro & Micro Detail to the presentation and help with a slightly resessed midrange? Thanks in advance for any help its much appreciated👍


----------



## Ace Bee

Hi there,

has anyone tried the XINHS Whitecrane cable and Alloy Copper cable? Thinking about getting them. Can anyone provide some advice on them, and if I should go for something else?


----------



## Dsnuts

Ace Bee said:


> Hi there,
> 
> has anyone tried the XINHS Whitecrane cable and Alloy Copper cable? Thinking about getting them. Can anyone provide some advice on them, and if I should go for something else?


Get that whitecrane cable. Your gonna like that one. I have them and use them on my Aladdin. Excellent pairing actually. Will work well with the LAND as well.


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

Dsnuts said:


> Get that whitecrane cable. Your gonna like that one. I have them and use them on my Aladdin. Excellent pairing actually. Will work well with the LAND as well.


How is their graphene spc cable I wanted to try one too ?? Is it worth it ?


----------



## Charlyro222

Every cable I bought from XINHS is superb, from Graphene to every cable I personalized, I specially love the last one, increase midbass and sweet of high frequencies. 

Feel free to chat with them at their store on  Ali, a very helpfull people.


----------



## Ace Bee

Charlyro222 said:


> Every cable I bought from XINHS is superb, from Graphene to every cable I personalized, I specially love the last one, increase midbass and sweet of high frequencies.
> 
> Feel free to chat with them at their store on  Ali, a very helpfull people.


Can you share the configuration? I am in process of ordering a few.


----------



## Charlyro222

The mixture of  this two

https://a.aliexpress.com/_vp6t5c

https://a.aliexpress.com/_vmeHYE


----------



## DrewVz

So I received my Penon Mix cable the other day and I noticed that there are no sleeves on the ends of the connectors to form them around my ears. They're just straight and loose. So which way do I plug them into the IEMs? Isn't there a + and - that I have to align with the mating connector?


----------



## SenorChang8

DrewVz said:


> So I received my Penon Mix cable the other day and I noticed that there are no sleeves on the ends of the connectors to form them around my ears. They're just straight and loose. So which way do I plug them into the IEMs? Isn't there a + and - that I have to align with the mating connector?



I assume you’ve got 2 Pin? The Mix has red (right) and blue (left) rings around the connectors. There’s also a ridge between the pins, this faces outwards.


----------



## fullbass

DrewVz said:


> So I received my Penon Mix cable the other day and I noticed that there are no sleeves on the ends of the connectors to form them around my ears. They're just straight and loose. So which way do I plug them into the IEMs? Isn't there a + and - that I have to align with the mating connector?




How do you like SQ?


----------



## fullbass

DrewVz said:


> So which way do I plug them into the IEMs?


If you connect in reverse phase, then you will hear a strong loss in bass and the music will sound in the back of your head. In general, this is always heard when you plug correctly and incorrectly.


----------



## DrewVz (Sep 4, 2021)

Yeah I got the left /right. But I was asking about the +/-. If the notches go outside, that should do it. But how are people supposed to know that? And why is there no sleeve around the ends to shape the cable around the ear?

Sound wise, it's too early to tell. I'm using it to replace the thin silver cable on my UM 3DTs. But I can't say I hear any real difference so far. I was hoping to bring some warmth to the 3DTs, since they're on the thinner/brighter side of the spectrum as stock.


----------



## RumbleWeed

Hi I need some advice if someone has the time to help?
I'm trying to pull as much micro detail as possible out of my EE Bravado mk2 and needed a bit of advice on core metal qualities? I'm aware Silver helps bring out high frequencies and Copper adds warmth ect.. But I'm stuck on the qualities of Gold & Graphene? I really don't want to spend £100 on a cable which won't help! I'm looking at  one of the  Hakugei cables with Crystal Silver,Gold & Copper Mix and really want to know what the Gold will add to the mix? If it adds more warmth its not ideal for me? Also, Graphene, i was looking at the Dark Jade Cable but again don't know what Graphene brings to the table? Any help will be greatly appreciated? Many thanks in advance👍


----------



## Dsnuts

Gold adds a richer darker tone element vs a brighter one in pure silver. Gold is more of a niche metal for sonics as it is not as versatile as something like a silver plated copper cable. Gold has its uses though. Especially for monitors that are a bit to clinical or dry in tone. Gold is usually plated on copper, you get a rich darker thicker tone and usually adds a bit of note weight to the sonics. 

Graphene is different it adds a bit if image enhancing element to your cables but then XinHS graphene cables are more coated in a graphene type material and has more to do with copper sonic properties vs silver. 

Not all gold cables are the same and not all graphene cables are the same. I also own a gold plated pure silver cables. This is a unique blend and one that is optimizing pure silver. Gold on silver brings a much higher end sonic property than just pure silver as it counters the brightness enhancing element to silver by adding gold. So you get the technicalities like stage enhancing and imaging with an added rounder note and a richer tone to the sonics. 

I noticed the purity and the types of copper cables use for gold plating differs a bit in effects too. But in general gold is the opposite of silver in what it does. Adds a bit more coloration to your monitors. But it also has uses for earphones with too much treble emphasis. It curbs treble notes better than pure copper. 

The Penon OSG is a vastly superior cable vs the XinHS graphene cable. It seems the XinHS graphene cables are real but The OSG is using much higher end copper with an added silver plating on top of a graphene core and resolves a whole lot better than the much cheaper XinHS cable.


----------



## RumbleWeed

Dsnuts said:


> Gold adds a richer darker tone element vs a brighter one in pure silver. Gold is more of a niche metal for sonics as it is not as versatile as something like a silver plated copper cable. Gold has its uses though. Especially for monitors that are a bit to clinical or dry in tone. Gold is usually plated on copper, you get a rich darker thicker tone and usually adds a bit of note weight to the sonics.
> 
> Graphene is different it adds a bit if image enhancing element to your cables but then XinHS graphene cables are more coated in a graphene type material and has more to do with copper sonic properties vs silver.
> 
> ...


Hey thank you so much for your help youv explained exactly what i needed to know and saved me wasting time & money👍 iv read a lot of you reviews & posts and Absaloutly trust your ears. The Penon OSG is a fantastic cable but just a little bit out my price range! What cable would you recommend to bring out as much detail & help a bit of a lower-mid resession, looking to spend about £100? Actually Dsnuts while i have you here I would REALLY like your opinion of the ISN EST50 & LAND! At the moment I'm not 100% happy with the Bravado mk2 due to mediocre technicalities hence why I'm looking at a cable upgrade! I'm VERY close to either off loading the Bravado or keeping it and adding a second Tribrid? I narrowed it down to the EST50,LAND & Xenns UP? Im a total Basshead BUT I also listen to a VERY wide selection of music & genres, i mean as wide as The Prodigy to The Carpenters, The Cure & Arcade Fire to Kate Bush! But my heart is in Drum & Bass! So i want a Tribrid that can Thump out Dimension & Wilkinson but can also scale back down and resolve enough detail,texture, layering ect... for me to lay down and take in the greatest voice known to man 'Karen Carpenter' 
I know in this hobby we have different IEM'S for different Presintation's but i do believe the unique driver config of Tribrd's does make this possible but which one? Sorry to go so OT but as i say YOU are the person who has helped me narrow it down to EST50 & LAND and are probably the only person who can help me over the finishing line? Obviously if you have a different iem I'm all ears also? Thank you so much for your help & time i sincerely appreciate it very much🎵👍


----------



## PierPP

Looks like there'll be a pretty huge discount on the XINHS Graphene cable in a few hours (it shows 65€ down from 134€ here in Italy)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002380254843.html


----------



## fullbass

PierPP said:


> Looks like there'll be a pretty huge discount on the XINHS Graphene cable in a few hours (it shows 65€ down from 134€ here in Italy)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002380254843.html


great cable?


----------



## Dsnuts

RumbleWeed said:


> Hey thank you so much for your help youv explained exactly what i needed to know and saved me wasting time & money👍 iv read a lot of you reviews & posts and Absaloutly trust your ears. The Penon OSG is a fantastic cable but just a little bit out my price range! What cable would you recommend to bring out as much detail & help a bit of a lower-mid resession, looking to spend about £100? Actually Dsnuts while i have you here I would REALLY like your opinion of the ISN EST50 & LAND! At the moment I'm not 100% happy with the Bravado mk2 due to mediocre technicalities hence why I'm looking at a cable upgrade! I'm VERY close to either off loading the Bravado or keeping it and adding a second Tribrid? I narrowed it down to the EST50,LAND & Xenns UP? Im a total Basshead BUT I also listen to a VERY wide selection of music & genres, i mean as wide as The Prodigy to The Carpenters, The Cure & Arcade Fire to Kate Bush! But my heart is in Drum & Bass! So i want a Tribrid that can Thump out Dimension & Wilkinson but can also scale back down and resolve enough detail,texture, layering ect... for me to lay down and take in the greatest voice known to man 'Karen Carpenter'
> I know in this hobby we have different IEM'S for different Presintation's but i do believe the unique driver config of Tribrd's does make this possible but which one? Sorry to go so OT but as i say YOU are the person who has helped me narrow it down to EST50 & LAND and are probably the only person who can help me over the finishing line? Obviously if you have a different iem I'm all ears also? Thank you so much for your help & time i sincerely appreciate it very much🎵👍



It sounds like the Bravado MK2 might not be as versatile as your music collection. I am also a very eclectic music listener so I can understand what your looking for.

Both Lands and EST50s are very good at what they do. LANDs have the wider stage of the two with better technicalities but the EST50s are not too far behind in stage. Where they differ is the EST50s has a bit more in the way of physical bass while the LANDs have more in the way of treble emphasis extension and presence. Both earphones have good mids as a foundation of their tunings but the LANDs mids is a touch more laid back in tuning vs the EST50s which has a bit more forward sounding due to the relative balanced moderate treble emphasis in comparison to the LANDS more energetic treble. EST50s is more of a L shaped signature and the Land is more of a U shaped signature.  LANDs have an energetic sound and tuning while the EST50 being a bit more laid back and smoother in presentation with a bold bass end. 

The only catch to the LANDs is that they absolutely require a good aftermarket cable to go with it. Its included cable is about as basic as it gets. I would go pure copper on the LANDs for the absolute best for mids and bass. Might be what your looking for. They do require a good burn in as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

LAND is about the disco. 


EST50 is about the old school.


----------



## PierPP

fullbass said:


> great cable?


Great cable for the price


----------



## Dsnuts

The XinHS graphene cables are good at that sales price. They have unique sound properties. I agree with folks that mentioned how they have more in copper properties. It sounds like a much more dirtier version of the OSG. So there seems to be some carbon stuff on there. It does color the sound on the host earphones. A bit darker in tone might not be the best for treble but not bad for mids and bass.  For that sales price even though the 8 core is a bit on the heavy. It will have more effects of what that cable does more so than the 4 cored one. It does seem to add some extra body of note to most earphones it touches. 

Worth getting a set to experiment with. You might get a crazy match up that needed something like it. It matches up better with more detailed monitors as I think it is lacking in definition a bit. I can tell the cable it is using is not the best copper they could have used. But considering what they cost. unique and worth getting a set on sale.


----------



## holsen

DrewVz said:


> Is that necessary? I don't mind waiting in the blind if that's their normal process. But if not, then I'll pursue it further.


It's been normal for me and the 3 times I've ordered from them and don't ask about their offer to refund me 50% of the price of a defective adapter I got from them.    Theyve got a lot of fans here.   I tried but cannot be one of them.


----------



## jubbie

hi all, what would be a good versatile pairing for Mest Mkii?


----------



## KickAssChewGum

fullbass said:


> great cable?


Very good cable and XINHS is an excellent seller too.


----------



## LuckyPantsu

Anyone who compared Blanche with DHC symbiote or Master Line from Lavricables? I've ordered the 2-pin version of Blanche but not receive it yet. Now think about cable for ier-z1r, would like to know about SQ with a comparison of other silver cables under 500$


----------



## tamooshii

Hi all, can anyone recommend a cable for my Blessing 2 Dusk? I'm new to all this so I'm not sure where to start looking and any recommendations would be very much appreciated. My price range is between $100-150 usd.


----------



## Dsnuts

tamooshii said:


> Hi all, can anyone recommend a cable for my Blessing 2 Dusk? I'm new to all this so I'm not sure where to start looking and any recommendations would be very much appreciated. My price range is between $100-150 usd.


https://penonaudio.com/penon-gs849.html  Is what I use on the Blessing 2. It sounds like a different earphone and for the much better using this cable.


----------



## tamooshii

Dsnuts said:


> https://penonaudio.com/penon-gs849.html  Is what I use on the Blessing 2. It sounds like a different earphone and for the much better using this cable.


Thanks will check it out


----------



## Skullar

Guys, anyone familiar with this beauty?
White Dragon

Wonder if its not too stiff


----------



## mico1964

tamooshii said:


> Hi all, can anyone recommend a cable for my Blessing 2 Dusk? I'm new to all this so I'm not sure where to start looking and any recommendations would be very much appreciated. My price range is between $100-150 usd.


The Penon Gs849 seems to me to have been designed for the B2 Dusk, really an excellent match.


----------



## RoXor

tamooshii said:


> Hi all, can anyone recommend a cable for my Blessing 2 Dusk? I'm new to all this so I'm not sure where to start looking and any recommendations would be very much appreciated. My price range is between $100-150 usd.


I recently got the Penon Mix, its a beautiful cable. It looks great, build quality is good, soft and comfortable. The sound is quite good, I could sense the Silver and Copper playing their parts. Good tint of warmth with good extension and air in the top end. Vocals feel slightly more emphasized. My impressions are with CA Andromeda v3.


----------



## RoXor

Dsnuts said:


> They are different enough in what they do to own both. Both are extremely versatile and make your IEMs sound great. Let us know here how the turned out for you.


Hey hi, thank you for recommending Penon mix. Its a great cable, I was used to using pure silver cable (Effect Audio Thor ii) with the CA Andromeda. Mix sounds slightly warmer and intimate but at the same time there's good extension at the top end. So its a good balance overall.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya that is exactly how I hear them as well. It is a good cable like that and very versatile.


----------



## abheybir

Penon Mix is indeed a very nice cable, @RoXor I remember auditioning your Effect Audio Thor ii, it was so stiff and uncomfortable. 
Speaking of uncomfortable there is my Forza hybrid series cable


----------



## Ace Bee (Sep 24, 2021)

So...I splurged on cables! From XINHS, presenting...





SCC74 - 7N Single Crystal Copper 4 Core
SS48 - 4N Pure Silver (Sterling Silver) 8 Core 
CARBON4 - Single Crystal Copper Silver-Plated Graphene 4 Core
COPPERHEAD - Alloy Copper 4 Core
WHITECRANE - Silver-Plated Furukawa Copper 4 Core
COUPLET - Alloy Copper + Silver-Plated Furukawa Copper Hybrid 4 Core (Customised)

Except WHITECRANE, all the other names were given by me. XINHS was kind enough to laser-etch those names on the splitter.


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

Ace Bee said:


> So...I splurged on cables! From XINHS, presenting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And also made my wallet empty with it  Thanks for being a true audiophile friend!!!


----------



## Ufanco

SHOOTINGTECHIE said:


> And also made my wallet empty with it  Thanks for being a true audiophile friend!!!



I keep telling myself this is the last cable I’m going buy and then find a reason why I need another. 



tamooshii said:


> Thanks will check it out



I bought the poorer mans version of the Penon Gs849 with similar material but in 4 core. Currently it’s my favorite cable with my moondrop variations.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843346773.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.429c4c4dLiJOuz

Also have another mixed cable its solid silver copper and gold. It’s close sounding to the one above but something’s with the  sound is different and like the above cable just a tad more. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002994387021.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.429c4c4dLiJOuz


----------



## justsomesonyfan

anyone tried the cema gyrfalcon?


----------



## -rowan-

Hi everyone. Catching up with this hobby after a few years (took a break, pandemic came along…) and really digging all the things Penon has done since then (including the Volts but I guess that’s for a different thread).

So I still have and love some of Penon’s old stuff - like the OS849 and the Leo - and l see there’s now a Leo Plus that costs only slightly more than the Leo did back when I bought it. I saw quite a few good things said about the Plus in this thread, but no direct comparisons between the two, far as I could see. Do I need the Plus if my Leo is still perfectly good? And how different is the Flow?

I’m also trying to pretend the Totem doesn’t exist. 

Meanwhile making my way through a new haul of XINHS cables. Their customer service is as great as everyone says, and they customised all my cables with recessed 2-pin connectors and no ear hooks, the way I always like ‘em.

Very impressed by the pure silver 8-core - it still doesn’t touch the Leo in terms of refinement of course, but in terms of bringing all the typical characteristics of silver cables to the table, it’s already miles better than all of the less expensive (sub-$100) ones I’ve heard. 

Also digging the Furukawa one and the 5N UPOCC single crystal copper… too early for detailed reviews but the pure copper one was a really nice smooth surprise at the price.

Gotta say I can’t really hear any advantage to the graphene one yet though. Sounds a bit meh atm but if I’m overlooking something, I would like to be corrected.


----------



## Stfr1908

Ace Bee said:


> So...I splurged on cables! From XINHS, presenting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How are the Couplet and Carbon sounding? i'm looking for a new hybrid (Copper + silver) cable.


----------



## Maxx134

I just googled that graphene is up to 70% more electrically conductive than copper! But what does this element do to the cables in sound??
 I am wondering if anyone has any impressions about this material.


----------



## Ufanco

Maxx134 said:


> I just googled that graphene is up to 70% more electrically conductive than copper! But what does this element do to the cables in sound??
> I am wondering if anyone has any impressions about this material.



Not a expert on this but here’s my limited thoughts on graphene. It’s a technology and adds about 5% more conductivity to copper wire. When it comes to audio cable it’s currently hard to know how there applying it. Seen cables say that use tubes but not sure how that works. Below pic is a link to a discussion on pros and con. The discussion it a couple years old but explains it better than I can.





https://forum.audiogon.com/discussions/beware-of-new-material-claims-the-case-of-graphene


----------



## Maxx134

Here is a IEM cable from AliExpress, with "graphene" and has 14 all 5-star reviews.
So although the technology in general  is not matured, looks like it is having a positive influence in these cables.

😯🙂


----------



## Ufanco (Oct 23, 2021)

Maxx134 said:


> Here is a IEM cable from AliExpress, with "graphene" and has 14 all 5-star reviews.
> So although the technology in general  is not matured, looks like it is having a positive influence in these cables.
> 
> 😯🙂


 Seems the graphene cables XINHS sells are well liked he has a 4core 8core and 24 core ones. Personally if I bought on I would wait till the 8 core was on sale. On sale Normal runs around $65.00.


----------



## XP_98 (Oct 28, 2021)

Got my Tianwaitian since a week, enjoy the sound improvement 
With my Alambic Ears Noosa, I'd say it adds clarity and fullness.
The suppleness is enough for me.


----------



## Skullar

XP_98 said:


> Got my Tianwaitian since a week, enjoy the sound improvement
> With my Alambic Ears Noosa, I'd say it adds clarity and fullness.
> The suppleness is enough for me.


You recon it can be used on the go or is it too thick?


----------



## XP_98

It's not a Dunu Hulk !
But however I would say : if you move a lot, better take a thinner cable with more suppleness. But if you move a lot, outside, I also doubt you can enjoy the added sound quality this fine cable brings... It's more subtle than changing your IEMs and needs careful listening... The kind of listening you rather have at home, or in a train.


----------



## holsen

Ufanco said:


> Seems the graphene cables XINHS sells are well liked he has a 4core 8core and 24 core ones. Personally if I bought on I would wait till the 8 core was on sale. On sale Normal runs around $65.00.



I've got a 4 core 2 Pin which I use on and Planar DD Hybrid - it brings a bit more weight to the bass & subbase, like fills it out a bit and helps the treble sparkle a bit more.   I'd love to try it on my 7hz Timeless but that takes MMCX.  I may pick up an 8 core MMCX for 11.11


----------



## Laleo

Do any of you tried pipa in comparison or palace and Tianwaitin?
(Also in the price range of CEMA)


----------



## domiji (Nov 6, 2021)

Hello cable fans out there 

I am looking for a good cable for my Empire Ears Legend X - do you may have any recommandations?

Did someone have experience with the new Kinera Gleipnir (Gold Plated) or the Dunu Hulk Pro?

Thanks a lot for your help 

Best
Dominik


----------



## Laleo

Heys guys any of you had a high end experience with a copper and silver cable that is below 200$? That is even better than palladium, radium, .etc cables?
Well I don't try to beat any superman with special metals. Just want a really sound benefitter cable. Especially sound stage and imaging.
I'm guessing there must be that excellent cables that mid priced but excellent value..


----------



## lgcubana

For this year’s 11.11 NiceHCK Audio Store offered the best discounts, for my wishlist.
BlueIsland
BROCC 5n
BlackJelly


----------



## SlothRock

Any recommendations for an aftermarket cable for the Sony IER M9? I've been eyeing the Dunu cables because I like being able to swap out between 2.5/4,4/3.5/lightning/etc the cheapest cable at $80 is out of stock everywhere and I'm also not looking to spend $200+ on their higher end cable. Looking for something more-so in the $100-$150, swappable ends preferred but not necessary, maybe something that bumps up dat bass a bit as well


----------



## Stfr1908 (Nov 20, 2021)

SlothRock said:


> Any recommendations for an aftermarket cable for the Sony IER M9? I've been eyeing the Dunu cables because I like being able to swap out between 2.5/4,4/3.5/lightning/etc the cheapest cable at $80 is out of stock everywhere and I'm also not looking to spend $200+ on their higher end cable. Looking for something more-so in the $100-$150, swappable ends preferred but not necessary, maybe something that bumps up dat bass a bit as well


If you want to bump the bass you can look for a cable with copper in it. Fiio LC Re cable has also swappable ends. I have no experience with that cable. But I'm also looking for a cable in that price category.


----------



## lgcubana

Just got in the remainder of my 11.11 cable haul: 
1 XinHS & 5 NiceHCK

*Initial impressions:*
The* XinHS Rainbow Blue* came in a couple days ago; so I was able to start evaluating it.  To say that I'm sorely disappointed in the choice of outer coating (PVC or some other plastic variant) would be an understatement.  This is an $18 (USD) TRN cable, masquerading as an (on sale) $30 (USD) cable.  The weave is loose and janky.  Plays no better, no worse, than said TRN ($18) cables.  I'm really showing such a degree of disdain, because of the Mft's exemplary feedback, from pretty much all customers (myself included).  I hope this cable is an outlier and not an indicator of the company's current mindset.

The *NiceHCK BROCC* & *JiaLai JLH2* are fraternal twins, externally.  The only difference is the neck cinch: plastic bead or metal ring.  I made an *ASS*umption on the *Blue Island* (as the AE page does not indicate the outer coating), that the cable would be similar to the fabric sleeve of the BROCC/JiaLai.  But the cable is in a supple, plastic sheath.  

I'll be using the Dunu Zen for testing; as it's my most sensitive MMCX, IEM to date.


----------



## DrewVz

holsen said:


> I've got a 4 core 2 Pin which I use on and Planar DD Hybrid - it brings a bit more weight to the bass & subbase, like fills it out a bit and helps the treble sparkle a bit more.   I'd love to try it on my 7hz Timeless but that takes MMCX.  I may pick up an 8 core MMCX for 11.11


Get the 4 core graphene cable from XINHS for your Timeless. Trust me on this one. It took me a few days to get accustomed to the changes that the cable offers, but now I'll never go back to stock. It's shockingly good. Crystal clear, huge stage, imaging/separation is on another level, and dynamics are astounding. Cost me $33 from Aliexpress. No brainer.


----------



## holsen

Actually picked up a  8 Core 5n silver Litz for the timeless.  I have been enjoying a 4 core version so bumped up to the 8.  I've got the 4 core Xin graphene on my IMR RAH planar and agree it's an astounding pairing.  I may still go back for that graphene for the timeless.


----------



## Yefry

After reading the thread (it took me two days XD) I can say that I have learned many things and I am very grateful to all of you for sharing your opinions. 

I hope to continue learning a lot here, in a while I will post my experiences with the cables that I tried so far!!


----------



## Stfr1908

holsen said:


> Actually picked up a  8 Core 5n silver Litz for the timeless.  I have been enjoying a 4 core version so bumped up to the 8.  I've got the 4 core Xin graphene on my IMR RAH planar and agree it's an astounding pairing.  I may still go back for that graphene for the timeless.


Which 2 pin connector do you have chosen? I have IMR Ozar and it seems difficult to find a cable with a connector that fits right. Bought a electro acousti cable but had to send it back because of the connector.


----------



## Yefry (Dec 3, 2021)

I've had many IMR iems and never had a problem with recessed 2pin connectors, some fit hard but don't be afraid to push !!


----------



## Yefry

Here comes my personal opinion on the different cables I tested !!  I will start with xinhs and nicehck, which without being bad, I think they are cables that affect the sound very little and I don't think they have great value, something that drops three times its price in the sales makes me suspicious of its value !!  I tried the blocc, White crane, blue fantasy, 8 core graphene, they all look very similar to me, they change the highs or lows a bit for really subtle improvements. 

After this my experience with papri, it has excellent quality cables, one exactly the same as the isn CU4, I asked for it excited, high quality, all great rhodium connector, the huge disappointment came when a 2 pin connector was soldered backwards and when 4 days later the sound was cut off by a bad solder on the 4.4mm connector, never again papri ... 

After I acquired the CEMA Super Copper cable, I expected the same sound quality with CU4, but it did not cut any treble as I expected and so I returned, but I must mention exceptional workmanship and huge quality, it just didn't fit the profile I was looking for. Even here I found out that the cables also need burned out and I will consider that in the future.  

Finally my latest acquisition the ISN SC4, which has really impressed me!! It is the first cable in which I notice a real and very noticeable change, details, scene, separation all improved and I think it is really worth its value, so from now on only the Penon / ISN cables are the ones that have my full attention, in addition to perhaps the fiio LC-RD.


----------



## musicinmymind

Yefry said:


> I've had many IMR iems and never had a problem with recessed 2pin connectors, some fit hard but don't be afraid to push !!



How to


Yefry said:


> I've had many IMR iems and never had a problem with recessed 2pin connectors, some fit hard but don't be afraid to push !!



How do you compare RAH vs Ozar, I wanted to get Ozar and how heard good things about RAH


----------



## Yefry

I can't advise you on Ozar, the last IMR I bought was Elysium, they share the same technology in DD, I think the new drivers are more polite, faster, sound more relaxed and with the bass tighter, they are not so basshead anymore, at least these models, I will put my Elysium on sale soon in case there is someone interested.


----------



## lgcubana

Dune Zen used to compare (L to R): NiceHCK Black Jelly & NiceHCK Dark Jade, vs. stock Dunu stock cable

I had high hopes for the NiceHCK, Black Jelly being the goldilocks.  For retaining the soundstage, while lowering the amount of white noise, during quieter moments, in songs.  
In "House of the Rising", Animals: the noise floor is reduced some, but at a sacrifice of the width, of the soundstage.
In "Hotel California", Eagles: During the 1st minute intro, the Bass guitar is anemic and the overall playback feels a bit pinched.

I was surprised that Dunu got it right, with the stock cable, for my particular tastes.  As I usually shy away from mixed, silver cables (in this case: High-purity, silver-plated, monocrystalline copper), with highly resolving/sensitive IEMs.

Pretty much rinse and repeat with the Dark Jade cable, as far as my findings go, against the Dune stock cable


----------



## lgcubana

*NiceHCK BlueIsland *5N Litz high-end OCC Silver Plated Cable

I think I'll be buying more of this series:
1. Enough color contrast that people will realize why they can't get my attention
2. The pliable vinyl/plastic hasn't exhibited the microphonics that come with the fabric sheathed cables
2a.  Thicker, less likely to get tangled
3. Even though a medium weight, the built in hooks (so far), keep the cables from dragging on the back of ears.  Overtime. it's possible the memory of the hooks may relax.

On the FiiO FD5, the *BlueIsland*
I may have lost a fraction of 1db off of the the sub bass response (vs a pure copper cable), but the gains in the sound stage (width & height) and having the vocals being more enveloping are worth the trade off.
*

*


----------



## lgcubana

*The Iceman "Cable Guy" Cometh​I've learned the hard way, never ever do an A/B, unless your doing an assessment, for a posting.  I had a hard time enjoying my Dunu Zen (original version), right after comparing to the FiiO FD5 & FD7.  The Zen, suddenly was too close to being overbearing, over the 2Khz frequencies.  I intentionally put the Zen down for a few days and only used them this morning, to test @Dsnuts  feedback, on the FiiO LC-RC (link to DSnuts' evaluation).

*FiiO LC-RC*:
An interesting bag of changes.  Nothing earth shattering, but for me, more positives than negatives.  The one negative, there's a small increase in white noise, during quiet moments in a song; _this could also be attributed to the increased soundstage  _
*The good*: I don't feel that I've lost any detail and the width and height of the playback has increased notably.  Most importantly (for my Prim A'Donna left ear) there's a sublime (for vocals) bump somewhere around the 500 - 1Khz range that's helping to holdback the upper bands from taking me over that line of no return/fatigue.  An added bonus is the curved termination of the cable; lends itself to a more natural blending, with the curvature of my ear.

FiiO LC-RC     vs.      Dunu Zen stock cable




***_“To hell with the truth! As the history of the world proves, the truth has no bearing on anything. It's irrelevant and immaterial, as the lawyers say. The lie of a pipe dream is what gives life to the whole misbegotten mad lot of us, drunk or sober.”_
― Eugene O'Neill


----------



## gadus

You have a recommendation for a good and inexpensive cable for empire earz x massdrop zeus?
(0.78 2pin)
A cable that will give a large stage and a lot of detail with good spacing between the tools.
Thanks


----------



## Yefry

gadus said:


> You have a recommendation for a good and inexpensive cable for empire earz x massdrop zeus?
> (0.78 2pin)
> A cable that will give a large stage and a lot of detail with good spacing between the tools.
> Thanks


Lately I have purchased three good cables: ISN SC4, fiio LC-RE and Penon Mix. My recommendation for its price and its high quality is for ISN SC4. It is the least expensive but offers many benefits for its price.


----------



## Thermist

justsomesonyfan said:


> new cema cable


Hello, Can anybody comment now on how either the CEMA “palace class” eagle cable:


justsomesonyfan said:


> very similar geometry too, very odd, this one has a layer of silver wires it seems that tianwaitian doesn't.


Hello, can anybody comment on how this cable, or the CEMA “palace class” eagle cable lauded by KO DG sound compared to the TOTEM?


----------



## Bosk

I have a Penon Leo Plus on the way for my Andromeda 2020's, which I'll be comparing to an ALO Reference 8 and ThieAudio EST. Hoping for a bigger, bolder sound.


----------



## jisukim

lgcubana said:


> *NiceHCK BlueIsland *5N Litz high-end OCC Silver Plated Cable
> 
> I think I'll be buying more of this series:
> 1. Enough color contrast that people will realize why they can't get my attention
> ...


Do those cables have A memory wire? Or just “preset” memory plastic?


----------



## lgcubana

jisukim said:


> Do those cables have A memory wire? Or just “preset” memory plastic?


No wire. Plastic/vinyl sleeve, with memory


----------



## -rowan-

What do we know about this shop? Has anyone tried anything from it and was it any good? Must say the lack of reviews on most listings is a bit concerning… 

https://m.aliexpress.com/store/v3/home.html?pagePath=index.htm&shopId=5496037


----------



## Keko123

For a Hifiman Ananda,?  Which one to buy? Price is the same, 95€

Meze Silver Plated 

Cema MS

Thanks!


----------



## DrewVz (Feb 6, 2022)

Anyone heard of this cable maker ("HiClass") on Ali?

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/912574450?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000007.1.27e77c91XeXcoy


They have an interesting SPC/graphene/palladium cable for a great price.  Looks to be a new seller on Ali, only since last October.


----------



## lycos (Feb 6, 2022)

@Dsnuts What are your top 3 iem cables under $200? Are you still happy with your cable list from your 1st page post?


----------



## Dsnuts

lycos said:


> @Dsnuts What are your top 3 iem cables under $200? Are you still happy with your cable list from your 1st page post?


Good question. Hmm my fave 3 under $200? In no particular order 




Penon Mix is half crystal copper half pure silver hybrid cable. Cost is $149 on Penon site *here* and you can read my review of it *here* 
I prefer cables at this price range to be more versatile than being more of a specialist type cable.  The Mix here enhances every earphone it touches and has easily become one of my go to cables. I like these better than the more costly Cema 175 cables that uses UPOCC and pure silver mixed. The Cema cables turns out to be more silver in properties and those are not as versatile as the Mix here. You can read my comparison with the 175 on the review. 

I do a lot of earphone reviews and I have discovered pure copper cables are the one type of cables that are a necessity for more analytical types and earphones that have a thinner sounding profile or need a bit of warmth. Good copper cables are basically essential imo. Here is where I vary a bit as these are all interchangeable based on what is needed. NiceHCK  Oalloy. These are not only very transparent UPOCC copper cables but they throw out the absolute best bass performance for any earphone it is attached to. 




And while this next one is not a 100% pure copper cable it is more copper in its sound properties than anything else. I recently did a review for these. 

ISN G4 a new cable sold on Penon site and these are very versatile even more so than the Oalloy. These are bang for buck cables as they sell for less than a $100* here* 
Wrote a recent review about them *here.* 

Both the Oalloy and a set of these G4s will cost less than $200 together, you want to talk about maximizing value. Two great copper based cables. This G4 here has some graphene in it that enhances imaging for earphones. These are relatively new to the market and easily become one of the best cables I have used. 

Lastly I know you wanted 3 cables but I will include couple more. Of course a pure silver cable is a must. One of the absolute best pure silver cables in the market is 
the ISN AG8. I wrote a review *here* and you can purchase one *here*



 

There is a difference in how thick the AG8 is vs your standard 8 cored cable. I loved these so much I ended up getting a set in 2 pin and a set in mmcx. 

Of course I havent even touched on SPC variety of cables like the OS849 which deserves honorable mention for being a very versatile upgrade cable for any earphone but these listed are simply some of the best of the best for the bucks.


----------



## lycos

Thank you @Dsnuts !!
I completely agree with your assessment on cema 175. I had it and found it did not have good synergy with my u12t. Its quite detailed but missing that body - which I guessed at that time due to too much silver.

The cables from Penon dont seem to have option for qdc connector. Do you know if its possible to make a special request?


----------



## Dsnuts

lycos said:


> Thank you @Dsnuts !!
> I completely agree with your assessment on cema 175. I had it and found it did not have good synergy with my u12t. Its quite detailed but missing that body - which I guessed at that time due to too much silver.
> 
> The cables from Penon dont seem to have option for qdc connector. Do you know if its possible to make a special request?


I haven't seen a QDC option for connectors on their cables. I would message them and see if it is possible. They are cable makers after all. Should be relatively easy for them to throw on some QDC connectors on a cable you order.


----------



## Skullar

Any cable brand offering options with angled 2pin connector? Under 200 bucks


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 6, 2022)

You can choose angled 2 pin when ordering from Cema Option (F) for example this cable. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_home.productList_48890756.subject_6

Dont know if my link is working. Try this one https://www.aliexpress.com/store/5003206?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.4d3ad089Cu8QAs


----------



## DrewVz

Dsnuts said:


> They sound amazing on everything I tried them on. You need to connect your other cables into them Totem adapters. You will notice some of that Totem sound enhancing on whatever cable you attach them to.


I figured I'd try out a Totem adapter cable, so I bought one and received it a couple days ago.  I'm running my Timeless and 4-core graphene cable through it.  Honestly I wasn't expecting much, but I immediately noticed a much more "resonant" and lifelike sound which expanded the soundstage, along with a substantial increase in accuracy/separation and clarity.  A bit more "lush" in the lower frequencies, but not too much... it's more of a Goldilox effect.  Not too cheap, but not too expensive either.  I feel like the benefits were worth the price.  Thanks for the recommendation, Dsnuts.

Now if only I could win the lottery, I'd buy a full Totem cable.  Is there anything out there with similar performance for $200-300?


----------



## Dsnuts

Try a pure silver cable on that. The more resolving the more you can hear its effects. Amazing little adapter that thing is. I use it on every cable I own.


----------



## DrewVz

Dsnuts said:


> Try a pure silver cable on that. The more resolving the more you can hear its effects. Amazing little adapter that thing is. I use it on every cable I own.


Unfortunately I didn't find the same result with other cables. Pure copper 8-core sounded dull and distant when connected to the adapter. Also, my 8-core graphene (same mfr as the 4-core) sounded lifeless and heavy in a similar way. Only the 4-core really opened up with the Totem adapter. 

I'll try a 16-core pure silver cable today and see what happens. I don't really care for the silver generally speaking, as I find the sound signature too thin for my tastes. But I'll try it again.


----------



## Ace Bee

Anyone have any idea of Satin Audio Cables from Vietnam? Or Nocturnal Audio Nyx V2?


----------



## DrewVz

DrewVz said:


> Unfortunately I didn't find the same result with other cables. Pure copper 8-core sounded dull and distant when connected to the adapter. Also, my 8-core graphene (same mfr as the 4-core) sounded lifeless and heavy in a similar way. Only the 4-core really opened up with the Totem adapter.
> 
> I'll try a 16-core pure silver cable today and see what happens. I don't really care for the silver generally speaking, as I find the sound signature too thin for my tastes. But I'll try it again.


As usual, I spoke too soon.  I let the Totem adapter burn in for several hours and tried again.  After spending a significant amount of time doing numerous A/B comparisons tonight, it seems clear that the Totem adapter enhances even the larger 8-core graphene cable in a similar way.  More space, more 3-D effect, more lushness, and clearer articulations with more obvious separation.  Much more of a surround sound compared to the other cables, as if my head is immersed in the soundstage, as well as being much more in control over the IEM dynamics.  Overlapping notes and rhythms just come off effortlessly with the larger cable and the Totem adapter.  Other cables and adapters sound splashy by comparison now.  I think at first it sounded "dull" because the splashiness was gone.  I wasn't hearing those extra resonances that are typical with average quality cables (and tips as well).  So it didn't sound as lively.  But once I got down to some more critical listening, I was able to identify exactly why.  I much prefer the cleaner, more accurate sound.

Going to give this many more hours of listening sessions over the next days/weeks.  If possible, maybe things will continue to improve further, which would be amazing.


----------



## headphones1999

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002362199284.html

hakugei kekble

feels really squishy and soft and is glossy to an extent, is also not stiff at all and doesn't tangle like crazy
the connectors look especially nice so I'm very happy with that, hakugei got some good stuff in that regard
It's a bit thicker than most cables considering it's 8 core with an extra sheath layer


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Wow, the price. That has to be the most expensive cable I've seen.

I don't think that qualifies for a midpriced cable.


----------



## Fahmi Misbah Bangsar (Mar 2, 2022)

DrewVz said:


> Get the 4 core graphene cable from XINHS for your Timeless. Trust me on this one. It took me a few days to get accustomed to the changes that the cable offers, but now I'll never go back to stock. It's shockingly good. Crystal clear, huge stage, imaging/separation is on another level, and dynamics are astounding. Cost me $33 from Aliexpress. No brainer.


Hi Drew and any one else here , what is a noticable upgrade over typical silver plated on these Graphene? how about the lows does it becomes denser/solid/punchy/well textured?


----------



## Fahmi Misbah Bangsar

Hi guys , based on my understanding , Pure Copper or OFC will enhanced the lower part of the frequency . my question in depth vs width . it does improve depth , but how about width/spatial cues ? does it maintained or narrower?

#at least based on FAAEAL pure copper or any below usd $35.00 price bracket.


----------



## LoryWiv

Wondering if anyone has anyone tried Shuoer M12/13 iem cable. I tend to prefer silver conductors and this one is a nice aesthetic match for the UM 3DT IEM I have on order. M12/13 is available in 0.78 2-pin w/4.4 balanced to source which is what I am looking for. 

That said, it's not inexpensive so would love to hear other's impression on sound / usability


----------



## Fahmi Misbah Bangsar

DrewVz said:


> Get the 4 core graphene cable from XINHS for your Timeless. Trust me on this one. It took me a few days to get accustomed to the changes that the cable offers, but now I'll never go back to stock. It's shockingly good. Crystal clear, huge stage, imaging/separation is on another level, and dynamics are astounding. Cost me $33 from Aliexpress. No brainer.


what about the low mids and low area does it enhance its details? any reduction or increase in gain there?


----------



## Ace Bee

I'd like to know if anyone here has experience with Null Audio Cables.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 18, 2022)

Two new cables in the wild from Chi fi maker Tri audio. Both these cables are not officially out yet but RP for the Onyx here is $99

6 thicker cores 252 strands of silver plated crystal copper. I recently did a review of the KBEAR Aurora where I tested out these cables. But are consistent with other IEMS as well.

The Onyx is thicker than the stock 8 cored silver plated OFC cable of the Aurora. Connecting this cable to the Aurora yields an expansion of its sound properties. It is the Aurora sound magnified. Bigger bolder sound properties including an expansion of stage in all directions. Thicker more substantial note weight while enhancing its technical abilities with added texture to their sound properties. The Onxy here is a direct upgrade and a much more resolving cable vs the stock cable of the Aurora.






Then there is the new flagship cable from Tri audio called the Wolfram Rp is $200




This cable is unique in several ways. While only 4 cores and with less stands at 204 from the previous Onyx cable. The grey colored fiber cloth makes the Wolfram just as thick aesthetically. What makes the Wolfram interesting is that these cable has pure silver at its cores but has a copper shielding on them. You see plenty of silver plated copper cables in the market as the previous Onyx cable is just this but the new Wolfram is the opposite. What this copper plating does is it adds a musical tilt to the traditional silver cable.

These cables are legit. As expansive as the prior Onyx throw out on the Aurora. The Aurora with this cable is now playing on a completely different level in sound. Not only are the sound aspects enhanced much like the Onyx but now you get much better depth, the best possible stage for the Aurora with a fuller thicker note weight. Added texture to bass. Even better precision to treble notes. Adding this cable and going back to the stock cable made me realized just how resolving the Titanium dome in the Aurora really is. I have to admit it is difficult to hear the Aurora using its stock cable after using the Wolfram on it. This is boutique level cable from Tri folks keep a watch on this cable when released.

I will be doing a full write up on both cables but for now both these cables are worth taking a look.  Both these cables are good value cables believe it or not the Wolfram here clearly belongs in the $200 plus category of cables. I will have much more to say about these on my review of them soon.


----------



## chemosapien

DrewVz said:


> Anyone heard of this cable maker ("HiClass") on Ali?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/912574450?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000007.1.27e77c91XeXcoy
> 
> ...


I just ordered that 2 core graphene cable from them,  I'll post my impression when I get it


----------



## DrewVz

chemosapien said:


> I just ordered that 2 core graphene cable from them,  I'll post my impression when I get it


Thanks.  They seem new to the scene, but I like some of the cables they've got for sale on AliExpress.  Several hybrid metal construction varieties (copper, silver, graphene, gold, platinum).  Seems like they've got some cables that are similar to other manufacturers' top of the line cables, but at much cheaper prices.  If they are trustworthy, it might be worth a shot to see how good these cables really are.


----------



## chemosapien (Mar 18, 2022)

DrewVz said:


> Thanks.  They seem new to the scene, but I like some of the cables they've got for sale on AliExpress.  Several hybrid metal construction varieties (copper, silver, graphene, gold, platinum).  Seems like they've got some cables that are similar to other manufacturers' top of the line cables, but at much cheaper prices.  If they are trustworthy, it might be worth a shot to see how good these cables really are.


I was thinking the same thing,  here is the cable I ordered: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005003682453463.html?spm=a2g0n.order_detail.0.0.78dbf19cU5s59v
I don't know why those Ali links seem to redirect to their homepage,  the title of the cable is 
Hiclass 2 Core Gold Silver Alloy Palladium Plating Graphene + 7N OCC Silver Plated Cable LITZ​I was impressed by the type 6 litz so it seemed at least worth a shot given that aliexpress is decent about refunds when the quality is significantly different than what is listed


----------



## DrewVz

chemosapien said:


> I was thinking the same thing,  here is the cable I ordered: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005003682453463.html?spm=a2g0n.order_detail.0.0.78dbf19cU5s59v
> I don't know why those Ali links seem to redirect to their homepage,  the title of the cable is
> Hiclass 2 Core Gold Silver Alloy Palladium Plating Graphene + 7N OCC Silver Plated Cable LITZ​I was impressed by the type 6 litz so it seemed at least worth a shot given that aliexpress is decent about refunds when the quality is significantly different than what is listed


Yes, I had my eye on that one, as well as another $200 cable of similar construction.  
OCC silver plated+Graphene+Gold palladium silver alloy  plating Audio Cable​
Heck, it might even be the same cable, with a slightly different color pattern.  Same cores/strands/materials.  I'm VERY interested in hearing how you like the cable.  Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## chemosapien

DrewVz said:


> Yes, I had my eye on that one, as well as another $200 cable of similar construction.
> OCC silver plated+Graphene+Gold palladium silver alloy  plating Audio Cable​
> Heck, it might even be the same cable, with a slightly different color pattern.  Same cores/strands/materials.  I'm VERY interested in hearing how you like the cable.  Thanks for your feedback.


Yea those are the same, but with a different color plastic sleeve, I talked to the store for a couple days and that was one of things we discussed...I had tried to get that type 6 litz in a 4 core, but he said it would be too thick for the fittings


----------



## DrewVz

chemosapien said:


> Yea those are the same, but with a different color plastic sleeve, I talked to the store for a couple days and that was one of things we discussed...I had tried to get that type 6 litz in a 4 core, but he said it would be too thick for the fittings


Awesome info.  Thanks for digging into that.  I suspected it was the same cable, but I wasn't sure.  Again, let me know your opinion once you receive it.  Thanks.

I really wonder why they would bother making two identical cables with different colored insulation.  Just for looks?  Makes no sense....


----------



## theory_87

Dsnuts said:


> Then there is the new flagship cable from Tri audio called the Wolfram Rp is $200
> 
> 
> This cable is unique in several ways. While only 4 cores and with less stands at 204 from the previous Onyx cable. The grey colored fiber cloth makes the Wolfram just as thick aesthetically. What makes the Wolfram interesting is that these cable has pure silver at its cores but has a copper shielding on them. You see plenty of silver plated copper cables in the market as the previous Onyx cable is just this but the new Wolfram is the opposite. What this copper plating does is it adds a musical tilt to the traditional silver cable.
> ...


Hiw does wolfram compare with Penon OSG?


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 20, 2022)

I consider the OSG a bit higher in cable level as it should, but both have different effects for sound. The Wolfram is unique in that the cores of the cable is pure silver and then shielded in copper.  If you guys are familiar with pure silver cables, sometimes pure silver can become analytical a bit too revealing especially when used on a neutral bright sounding earphones. The plus aspect of the wolfram is that it adds a unique smoothness while still being very revealing. It is different than just pure silver, the copper plating seem to round out the effects of the pure silver. Notes while defined much like how pure silver does also has just a hint of warmth from the copper. The added copper plating seems to actually have a different effect than lets say something like a hybrid cable that has half cores being copper and the other being silver.

It is different than the Penon Mix for example. The Mix is more copper based but the pure silver in turn enhances the definition and stage. The Wolfram is the other way around. It is mostly silver based in effects but more affects the tonality of music to be a touch smoother more mellow than just pure silver. I am writing a review on it and I will write about how it affects some of my higher end earphones and such but the Wolfram is for folks that like pure silver but want a more musical smoother type silver effect if that makes sense.

OSG is at its core an silver plating to higher end copper but then has a graphene core to it. What makes the OSG different than other standard silver plated cables is that graphene core which seems to enhance technical aspects of earphones that not too many cables can do. OSG is very versatile as you can use it on just about any earphone and it is very consistent in what it does. I would use the OSG for earphones that you would like just a bit better separation, imaging and detail. I have other graphene type cables but the OSG even today holds up better than just about any other cable I own and again I appreciate how versatile and consistent the cable is. I do consider the OSG a higher level of cable vs the Wolfram but at the same time they are both very different in what they do. I don't consider one really being better vs the other per se. Just different.


----------



## Elite_Force

Speaking of hiclass, there are several nice options in 2-core design available at the market:

Cema Pipa ~300 usd

https://aliexpress.ru/item/10050020...g0o.store_pc_home.productList_48890756.pic_19

several hiclass offers for 200 usd:

https://aliexpress.ru/item/10050035...o.store_pc_groupList.8148356.5.524674cfCzH31N

https://aliexpress.ru/item/10050036...o.store_pc_groupList.8148356.7.524674cfCzH31N

and a number of alternative offerings for 70-80 usd from Xinhs, Tri, etc:

https://aliexpress.ru/item/10050031...2648&spm=a2g2w.productlist.0.0.246e6cedrMV1Yz

https://aliexpress.ru/item/10050020...1576&spm=a2g2w.productlist.0.0.246e6cedrMV1Yz

as we see, the cheaper cables have  very similar conductor design (number of cores approx. 600-700, single strand diameter), even the aesthetics looks (or is) the same. As we compare the blue-violet and copper-white striped housings of hiclass and Xinhs cables, one can have the impression that the same wires were used.

The only difference I noticed is that the expensive versions flash these fancy clickbaiters like “palladium-plated”, “pure rhodium palted” etc, but lets’ cut the BS, it is aliexpress anyway.

Any thoughts or ideas about it would be much appreciated.


----------



## DrewVz (Mar 27, 2022)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003520385192.html

Just received this cable. Incredible deep, warm sound, with clarity off the charts. Good quality, very thick cores, but not uncomfortable at all. Definitely improves imaging and details. Bass takes a noticeable step down in frequency. Really super cable, and cheap at only 40 bucks.  It's a Plain Jane cable in terms of looks and construction, but the sound is very high quality.


----------



## chemosapien

DrewVz said:


> Yes, I had my eye on that one, as well as another $200 cable of similar construction.
> OCC silver plated+Graphene+Gold palladium silver alloy  plating Audio Cable​
> Heck, it might even be the same cable, with a slightly different color pattern.  Same cores/strands/materials.  I'm VERY interested in hearing how you like the cable.  Thanks for your feedback.


Just got my Hiclass type 6 litz cable in, here's a couple pics attached, I'm gonna burn them in for a few days then post my listening impressions...so far the unboxing and feel of the construction and connectors is very high quality punching way above its price point, looks and feel initially seems to be competitive with the mid range offerings from Effect, PW, Satin... at about 1/4 the price


----------



## DrewVz

Any INITIAL impressions?  I always like to hear them right out of the box before burning them in.  It gives me a perspective on how effective burn-in is.  Honestly, I'm a believer in cable burn-in.  Funny part is that it's not so much the length of time they're burned in, but I've found that using them for a few hours, then letting them "rest", then firing them back up again the next day seems to have an effect on the sound.  Call me crazy, but I've heard this effect on several cables.  Not all of them, but certainly more than one or two... enough for me to honestly believe there's a difference.  I have no scientific basis for this, but it's just something I noticed.


----------



## chemosapien

Left connector has an internal loose wire, sending it back for replacement... it was sounding very nice except for the left ear dropping out and back in with minor movement but I couldn't give it any more of a listen cuz that was too distracting


----------



## DrewVz (Mar 31, 2022)

chemosapien said:


> Left connector has an internal loose wire, sending it back for replacement... it was sounding very nice except for the left ear dropping out and back in with minor movement but I couldn't give it any more of a listen cuz that was too distracting


Not good. Poor quality control on a $200 cable isn't a good sign. I may hold off for a while on buying one.

I'm interested to hear how things work out for you. I know Ali is good with returns, but it just might take a while because of the shipping. Maybe they can cross-ship a replacement?


----------



## chemosapien

DrewVz said:


> Not good. Poor quality control on a $200 cable isn't a good sign. I may hold off for a while on buying one.
> 
> I'm interested to hear how things work out for you. I know Ali is good with returns, but it just might take a while because of the shipping. Maybe they can cross-ship a replacement?


This morning they decided to send a replacement without me having to return the faulty one at all... guess I need to find how much getting the one I have now repaired, but I'll end up with 2 cables

Couldn't really ask for a better solution than that, of course I'll wait and see the replacement to make any further comment on the cable sound


----------



## Elite_Force

chemosapien said:


> This morning they decided to send a replacement without me having to return the faulty one at all... guess I need to find how much getting the one I have now repaired, but I'll end up with 2 cables
> 
> Couldn't really ask for a better solution than that, of course I'll wait and see the replacement to make any further comment on the cable sound


I hope I am not spoiling your party, but the fancy box and pouch are not worth a rat’s ass. The set of hardware looks like a typical Chinese oem and cost 15 usd – already with hiclass price markup.

https://aliexpress.ru/item/10050036...o.store_pc_groupList.8148356.3.25cf6b4bp0TLKK

Couple of posts before I provided the link for the cable with suspiciously similar looking wire for ~70 usd

https://aliexpress.ru/item/10050020..._id=1005002088925326&sku_id=12000020101571596

Obviously, both are using the same wire and the different sets of connectors.

Considering the 70 usd as a “fair” price (aliexpress fee, labor and shipment costs included) the costs of wire, connectors and clownish box made of premium carton lay smth about 20-30 usd.

Now you are beginning to understand why those hustlers agreed so easily to ship you another 30 usd worth cable.

They charge 200 uds for their bull, but still didn’t learn how to solder. Pretty clownish of them.


----------



## DrewVz (Mar 31, 2022)

Elite_Force said:


> I hope I am not spoiling your party, but the fancy box and pouch are not worth a rat’s ass. The set of hardware looks like a typical Chinese oem and cost 15 usd – already with hiclass price markup.
> 
> https://aliexpress.ru/item/10050036...o.store_pc_groupList.8148356.3.25cf6b4bp0TLKK
> 
> ...


Respectfully, I don't think that is the same cable. You linked to a pretty standard 5N SPC cable. The one that we are talking about is a 7N copper/silver/gold/palladium/graphene cable with more than double the strand count (630).

I think the differences in materials explains the difference in price. I agree that the connections and soldering may be questionable. But it's hard to judge quality just based on one example.


----------



## chemosapien

Elite_Force said:


> I hope I am not spoiling your party, but the fancy box and pouch are not worth a rat’s ass. The set of hardware looks like a typical Chinese oem and cost 15 usd – already with hiclass price markup.
> 
> https://aliexpress.ru/item/10050036...o.store_pc_groupList.8148356.3.25cf6b4bp0TLKK
> 
> ...


I agree about the packaging not meaning anything, I just pictured it for completeness sake,  but as drewvz pointed out, it's a different cable altogether although the external appearance was somewhat similar, and since I'm having it repaired locally I'll get the chance to verify that the internals were what was claimed at least to visual inspection.


----------



## Elite_Force

DrewVz said:


> Respectfully, I don't think that is the same cable. You linked to a pretty standard 5N SPC cable. The one that we are talking about is a 7N copper/silver/gold/palladium/graphene cable with more than double the strand count (630).
> 
> I think the differences in materials explains the difference in price. I agree that the connections and soldering may be questionable. But it's hard to judge quality just based on one example.


Visually it is the same. Same blue/dark blue and copper/white pattern. As to the material, you have no choice but to trust (or not to trust) the honest word of the noble Chinese gentleman.

If you take at face value any BS which Ali sellers feed in their product description, well yeah, best of luck to you then. 

Suggestion: try to ask hiclass to provide you with prove of the materials (hint: I already did that, the seller bounced).



chemosapien said:


> I agree about the packaging not meaning anything, I just pictured it for completeness sake,  but as drewvz pointed out, it's a different cable altogether although the external appearance was somewhat similar, and since I'm having it repaired locally I'll get the chance to verify that the internals were what was claimed at least to visual inspection.


you are going to see a bunch of silver and copper litz wires. Your locals or whoever will never be able to estimate the presence of palladium, gold or whatever fancy platinum is claimed to be present by means of visual inspection. 

Guys, I don’t mean to start any fight. If anybody prefers to pay 3-5-10 times more for the snake oil, well, go ahead. It is your money anyways.

I analyze the information and have critical (skeptical) approach. with hiclass I see many red flags.


----------



## chemosapien (Apr 1, 2022)

Duplicate posted


----------



## chemosapien

Elite_Force said:


> Visually it is the same. Same blue/dark blue and copper/white pattern. As to the material, you have no choice but to trust (or not to trust) the honest word of the noble Chinese gentleman.
> 
> If you take at face value any BS which Ali sellers feed in their product description, well yeah, best of luck to you then.
> 
> ...



I don't mind the discussion at all, I don't have any emotional investment in some random Chinese company or $200 I spent... however, the cable you linked has a higher percentage of silver looking wire on the surface in addition to copper connectors instead of silver looking(sold as rhodium plated)... that said, the internal inspection should've revealed a black graphene fiber as the central core as well as verified the type 6 litz and the total number of individual wires in the cable

Unfortunately, I was in a rush picking it up this afternoon and was unable to talk to the technician about it,  apologies for this oversight, I might have a more audio specific shop look at it in the future


----------



## DrewVz

Any update on the repaired cable?


----------



## chemosapien

DrewVz said:


> Any update on the repaired cable?


I'm seeing if I can get the ConX connectors put on, the electronics repair shop just added solder rather than redoing the whole connection... if I do send it out to get the ConX I'll cut the old connectors off and take a pic or two of the inside


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok so this is my take on the two new Tri audio cables. I was told the Wolframs RP was $200. It is on sale for $109. At that intro price. The Wolfram is a steal. It is clearly one of the best value pure silver cables I can think of not to mention it gives a unique flavoring to pure silver. You guys can read more about them here. 



https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-audio-wolfram-iem-cables.25774/

I also wrote up about the new Onyx cable. I would go with the Wolfram over the Onyx. While the Onyx is a solid SPC type cable it does nothing new but the Wolfram at $109 on Keephifi site is a crazy good price for these cable. 

My Onyx review https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-audio-onyx-iem-cable.25773/


----------



## BrokenHill (Apr 4, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> Ok so this is my take on the two new Tri audio cables. I was told the Wolframs RP was $200. It is on sale for $109. At that intro price. The Wolfram is a steal. It is clearly one of the best value pure silver cables I can think of not to mention it gives a unique flavoring to pure silver. You guys can read more about them here.
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-audio-wolfram-iem-cables.25774/
> ...


Hi. How it's Wolfram compared to Penon Mix? If I already have the Mix, does it make sense to get the Wolfram for the collection?

It seems Wolfram is a pure silver core, shielded with a pure copper layer. Not just CPS. Maybe I'm wrong, but for me plated is a electro-deposit of a thin layer of a material on top (exterior) of other. Shield is an independent layer, in this case, of a different material. That's why I think it can be similar to Mix: in one case they are cores of different materials (copper and silver), and in this case it is a central silver core with a copper coaxial shield. I'm right?

Thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 4, 2022)

Ya it is more shielded than plated. I wrote most of that review before posting, I found out it was shielded I will have to change my wording on my review later. I would say if you need a secondary cable for a different IEM I would go for the Wolfram. What is important is how I described what that cable does. It is difficult to go back to a stock cable after using the Wolfram. At the price they are asking for a set that cable is most definitely worth getting a set.

I havent done a head to head comparison to the Mix but I think the Wolfram is right up there with the Mix in what it does. It is at that level of cable. With the Mix you can tell it has more copper properties to what it does. The wolfram is more silver in what it does but with the copper element that smooths out that silver so ya while both cable use both copper and silver they are different in how they present sound. I think it is different enough to get a set especially if you want a cable that is just as good as the Mix but different at the same time for another IEM you use.


----------



## DrewVz

chemosapien said:


> I'm seeing if I can get the ConX connectors put on, the electronics repair shop just added solder rather than redoing the whole connection... if I do send it out to get the ConX I'll cut the old connectors off and take a pic or two of the inside


Any update on this?  I've been watching the prices on Ali and even though there were several sales over the past month or so, these cables haven't dropped in price at all.  I may just need to take the plunge.  Was hoping to get some info on their performance before making the commitment, though...  QC already has one strike against it, but I'd be willing to overlook that if the performance is good.


----------



## chemosapien (Apr 12, 2022)

DrewVz said:


> Any update on this?  I've been watching the prices on Ali and even though there were several sales over the past month or so, these cables haven't dropped in price at all.  I may just need to take the plunge.  Was hoping to get some info on their performance before making the commitment, though...  QC already has one strike against it, but I'd be willing to overlook that if the performance is good.


Still waiting for the replacement, tracking looks like I'll get it Monday

Edit: looks more like Wednesday now


----------



## Blotto80

Any recommendations for the MEST Mk2? I quite like the sound of the stock cable but am looking for something a little more "blingy". I've got a nice Cu-Au-Ag-Pd cable that I liked with some other IEMs but with the MEST I find it leans it out a bit too much.


----------



## Mangodango369

Blotto80 said:


> Any recommendations for the MEST Mk2? I quite like the sound of the stock cable but am looking for something a little more "blingy". I've got a nice Cu-Au-Ag-Pd cable that I liked with some other IEMs but with the MEST I find it leans it out a bit too much.


Yeah I actually need to find something for my se846 too, a little bit too bass heavy hahaha what's your cu-au-ag-pd cable? sounds overkill!


----------



## Blotto80

Mangodango369 said:


> Yeah I actually need to find something for my se846 too, a little bit too bass heavy hahaha what's your cu-au-ag-pd cable? sounds overkill!



I've got the Xiaofan AU06s. It's a really nice cable and was perfect with my Oriveti O400 as that thrived with the extra sparkle.


----------



## Mangodango369

Blotto80 said:


> I've got the Xiaofan AU06s. It's a really nice cable and was perfect with my Oriveti O400 as that thrived with the extra sparkle.


Oh thats about 1/4 the price of the 846s, thats reasonable! Did it change the vocal signature for your oriveti O400?


----------



## Blotto80

Not 


Mangodango369 said:


> Oh thats about 1/4 the price of the 846s, thats reasonable! Did it change the vocal signature for your oriveti O400?


Not really, all I would say it did was give it a bit of extra air in the top end and maybe tightened up the bass slightly compare to the Effect Audio Ares II I'd been using prior to that.


----------



## chemosapien

chemosapien said:


> I'm seeing if I can get the ConX connectors put on, the electronics repair shop just added solder rather than redoing the whole connection... if I do send it out to get the ConX I'll cut the old connectors off and take a pic or two of the inside


Received the replacement that was sent for free... the exact same problem of a loosely wired left ear connector... stay away from HICLASS audio on AliExpress,  they ship junk


----------



## DrewVz

Wow, very disappointing. But I really appreciate your effort in bringing this info to the public. Too bad, the cable looked good.


----------



## chemosapien (Apr 14, 2022)

Getting the ConX upgrade/ repair is too expensive atm, if I get them fixed locally I'll report back... from looking at it myself it seems like a heat shrink sleeve around the solder points connection might do the trick,  I'll probably try that myself


----------



## chemosapien (Apr 16, 2022)

chemosapien said:


> Received the replacement that was sent for free... the exact same problem of a loosely wired left ear connector... stay away from HICLASS audio on AliExpress,  they ship junk


I tried the heat shrink, it seemed to help a bit but the problem was still there...I listened to a couple songs nonetheless and it was clear that the sound was very good, a noticeable improvement with slightly more detail and clarity in the treble... next time I have the money I'll send these cables to get the ConX upgrade, the sound seemed worth it

I was using dunu zen pro plugged into a xduoo mt604 with ibasso dx160 as the source,  fyi


----------



## Mangodango369

Blotto80 said:


> Not
> 
> Not really, all I would say it did was give it a bit of extra air in the top end and maybe tightened up the bass slightly compare to the Effect Audio Ares II I'd been using prior to that.


Oh yes, I remember the Ares II and II+. Tried them quite a number of years back and found them pretty good for the price. I was actually thinking of getting their SPC Virtuoso, did you manage to compare that to your Xiaofans?


----------



## Blotto80

Mangodango369 said:


> Oh yes, I remember the Ares II and II+. Tried them quite a number of years back and found them pretty good for the price. I was actually thinking of getting their SPC Virtuoso, did you manage to compare that to your Xiaofans?


I haven't tried the Ares II with the MEST Mk2 as I generally don't like it. It sounded great with the O400 but it's kind of stiff and a bit more microphonic than the rest of the cables I have.


----------



## Mangodango369

Blotto80 said:


> I haven't tried the Ares II with the MEST Mk2 as I generally don't like it. It sounded great with the O400 but it's kind of stiff and a bit more microphonic than the rest of the cables I have.


oh I didnt recall it being microphonic, anyway their cables are not as stiff anymore, in fact quite the opposite. No doubt their quality is really good but their recent launches pricing is very up north, need something more affordable. prolly will try the xiaofans


----------



## Blotto80

Mangodango369 said:


> oh I didnt recall it being microphonic, anyway their cables are not as stiff anymore, in fact quite the opposite. No doubt their quality is really good but their recent launches pricing is very up north, need something more affordable. prolly will try the xiaofans


I think mine was a dud. I bought it secondhand and it just never seemed to be the quality I would have expected from a tier 1 brand (it was my first non-aliexpress cable). I can't really justify the prices for their higher end cables but I've got a line on a Grandioso Special Edition now that I'm considering, along with an Eletech Prudence. I'm leaning towards the Eletech as I think the hardware looks more "high-end".


----------



## Mangodango369

Blotto80 said:


> I think mine was a dud. I bought it secondhand and it just never seemed to be the quality I would have expected from a tier 1 brand (it was my first non-aliexpress cable). I can't really justify the prices for their higher end cables but I've got a line on a Grandioso Special Edition now that I'm considering, along with an Eletech Prudence. I'm leaning towards the Eletech as I think the hardware looks more "high-end".


cool, are you able to try them before deciding though?


----------



## yaps66

Dsnuts said:


> Ok so this is my take on the two new Tri audio cables. I was told the Wolframs RP was $200. It is on sale for $109. At that intro price. The Wolfram is a steal. It is clearly one of the best value pure silver cables I can think of not to mention it gives a unique flavoring to pure silver. You guys can read more about them here.
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-audio-wolfram-iem-cables.25774/
> ...


Seems the discount is over!


----------



## Dsnuts

KBEAR on aliexpress also sells these. I would wait for a good sales before biting. These are ok at the RP price but way better on sale especially the wolfram. And they always have sales.


----------



## WK446 (May 6, 2022)

Try this Ali vendor for the Wolfram as the pricing is good. I own this cable as well and totally agree with @Dsnuts about its sonics:

TRI Wolfram 4 Cores Earphone Cable OFC Shielding Pure Silver Upgrade 3.5mm 4.4mm MMCX/2PIN/QDC For I3 Pro HiFi Headphone Earbuds
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKy7xrc


----------



## yaps66

WK446 said:


> Try this Ali vendor for the Wolfram as the pricing is good. I own this cable as well and totally agree with @Dsnuts about its sonics:
> 
> TRI Wolfram 4 Cores Earphone Cable OFC Shielding Pure Silver Upgrade 3.5mm 4.4mm MMCX/2PIN/QDC For I3 Pro HiFi Headphone Earbuds
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKy7xrc


Thanks for this!  Purchased!


----------



## Dsnuts

At the 100 price level those Wolframs are quite the good deal. They kinda remind me of the ISN AG8s a bit but at half the cost. 

Speaking of cables. I was chosen to do a review of Effect Audios newest cables. Which are on their way. Will post time in depth impressions of them and what they look like on here. I will post some out of box impressions here next week.


----------



## WK446

Dsnuts said:


> At the 100 price level those Wolframs are quite the good deal. They kinda remind me of the ISN AG8s a bit but at half the cost.
> 
> Speaking of cables. I was chosen to do a review of Effect Audios newest cables. Which are on their way. Will post time in depth impressions of them and what they look like on here. I will post some out of box impressions here next week.


Looking forward to this review and the new Penon OS133 you mentioned to me.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 6, 2022)

OS133s is more for budget to mid fi level earphones I think they are a bit too simple for higher end stuff but for folks that need a good cable used for balanced and don't want to spend a lot at $40 the OS133 are excellent thinner cables.  I will be posting a review on them this weekend, as I have to take a bunch of photos but otherwise the review is done. Will post a link to the review once I get done posting about it.


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-os133-iem-cables.25829/ 

$40 gets you a very nice nylon sleeved thinner cable. My take on the new Penon OS133.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 14, 2022)

Effect Audio Prototypes. #38 and #32 


The two cables I am about to show here are two of the 3 prototypes that were given out to various headfiers for feedback and impressions of them. I would like to thank @EffectAudio and @JordonEA  for the opportunity to give my input on these new fandangled cables. 

First there is cable #32.



This cable was the most unique from what I have read from others that got to participate. It seems to be the only one out of the 3 that is a full 8 cores of the stuff. Initially I thought this cable was a pure silver cable variety as it is more analytical in how it presents sound. I assumed it was pure silver. If anything it has to have silver in its cores just due to the sheer transparency of these cables. I got word that it is a hybrid cable of copper and silver.

The #32 cables threw me for a bit of a loop as I was going back and forth from my other pure silver cables comparing them. It is like pure silver in many ways. The 32 cable does not accentuate and or highlight bass and thicken mids like pure copper does, it tightens bass lines more so a lot like pure silver. Its focus is more upper mids and treble vs adding any warmth or a fuller body of sound just like pure silver. Again more silver in properties. What is apparent after using them on easily over a dozen IEMs. These are some of the most transparent cables I have ever had the opportunity to try out. If there was such a thing as an analytical cable. These would be it.

Details, imaging are enhanced especially around the upper mid region with an added width of stage. I noticed these cables do not enhance depth as much as I would have liked but more width of sound. Again going back to that idea of being more neutral analytical in sound shaping form. It increases the technicalities of earphones they are attached to. Tonality can change from a warmer to cooler tonality, from using this cable.



So if they enhance technical traits, lifting the tonality of a given IEM to be a bit on the brighter side. Then it dawned on me these would be a perfect match for more warm smooth, dark sounding IEMs. Yes it was one of those Aha moments you get when you figure out a puzzle of sorts. A sound puzzle. Where have I heard this presentation on a cable before? Hmm. The  warmest sounding earphones I tested them on are the Shozy SCB2 or B2 it is called, the Sony Z5, ISN EST50  and last but not least the Penon Volts. 
So these cables are not a good match for earphones that are already highly detailed and has the descriptor of being analytical in the first place. Enhancing detail that is already detailed is a no no. Meaning it might be a bit too much. However, full bodied warmer sounding earphones. It brings such earphones into a completely different realm.
On the Shozy B2 which is tuned a bit like an ear bud. More bass mids than upper mids and treble, and L shaped signature. These are like a warm blanket on a cold winter's day. Full bodied and very musical. Adding the #32 cable on these enhances them to the point where they sound like A TOTL type dynamic earphone. No exaggeration. 

Another Aha moment. The included cable on the Shozy SCB4 also happens to be a thinner 4 cored variety of a similar hybrid make up. It is mostly pure silver but with strands of crystal copper mixed in the weaves. This particular cable seems to be the closest to the #32 cable as any other cable I compared them to. The #32 cable having much more material vs the ISN SC4. The added clarity, stage, details and imaging was evident. So basically the #32 is like a premium version of the SC4 cable. Both showing very similar tonal character. Aha much like the SC4 cable this #32 has to be mostly pure silver as it shows much more characteristics of silver than copper exactly like the SC4.

Positives
- Premium build,
- Supple, ear hooks that form to your ears.
- Highly detailed reference level presentation,
- Enhances upper mids, treble
- Enhances clarity
- Enhances technicalities, wider stage, imaging, detail with a better sound separation. l
- Matches well with dark, warm, smooth full bodied sounding earphones.
- Tightens bass notes- for non-emphasized bass fans. ( Could be good or bad)

Negatives
-Somewhat of a niche cable due to its highly analytical presentation
-will not match well with neutral bright, highly resolving or harmon based IEMs with much upper      mid presence.
-Leans out lower mids presence and bass- is the reason why stage sounds enhanced,
-Clean sound signatures end up being brighter than they need to be. 
-Not a good cable for bass fans. Not the most natural presentation for cable enhancement.



Overall, while #32 is one of those cables that will not match well with all types of earphones but  when it does, it makes them sound on another level.

#32 cable certainly looks higher end, no question the build quality is top notch with some of the best hardware and materials in the industry. The cables are soft and supple which is excellent for a thicker cable build. These clearly show more silver traits in cable effects and will enhance detail and imaging of your earphone while adding a wider stage. The negatives are than they seem to need a thicker sounding warm profile for their full benefits to really enhance such signatures. These are the type of cables that non cable believers need to try out as these clearly make your earphones sound different. I think for enthusiasts that want something to offset the darkness and warmth of your earphones the #32 will work its magic on such earphones and show just how good those earphones can sound with the right matching cable.


----------



## Dsnuts

Effect Audio Prototype #38



Pure copper cables are a staple of a well-designed IEM. I will be the first to admit that in the past I have been skeptical of the myriad of copper descriptors and purity rankings among the industry. I mean when a manufacturer says it is 6N or 5N or 4N or UPOCC or Crystal copper. What's the difference, right? I suppose you gotta take their word on purity and their make up. Truth is, higher end copper cables serve a purpose in the industry and some of the very highest end copper cables end up costing more than gold plated silver cables. 
Whatever the process may be to get a higher purity and or level of copper makes its way to some of the highest end earphones in the industry and the new #38 cable from Effect audio looks to be a new revision of their ARES II series of copper cables. Supposed to be priced similarly as well. 
Looking upon the #38 cable is a 4 cored variety so I would assume when these cables will be available in the market they will have an 8 cored version which effectively will cost double. The #38 copper cables are the opposite of the #32 cables I previewed in what they do. These look like it is a weave of two types of copper or at least its litz structure. Don't know exactly the sound science behind this particular design but hey it looks like a newer type of copper cable as a result. 



The workmanship of these cables need not to be mentioned as it has been covered extensively from others that has tried these or any Effect Audio cables. What separates Effect Audio cables is their use of some of the nicest looking/ premium accessories.

Being based on pure copper properties the #38 cable leans more on its influence for natural tonal qualities. You're a timbre head meaning you want the most natural sounding timbre for both vocals and instruments. These are the type of cables you want connected to your highest most resolving IEMS. 

As I mentioned previously it is just my opinion based on more cable ownership than I would like to admit. Connecting a highly resolving pure silver type cable to a highly resolving IEM is like throwing gas on fire. You want to actually go the opposite of that. Peanut butter to Jelly. Yin and Yang. You want that opposite harmony to achieve best synergy for sound and here the #38 cable will match up well with analytical, highly detailed transparent IEMS. You want some smoothening of the edges if you will. All BA IEMs are notorious for having that “ BA timbre” You want to lessen that effect with a nicely resolving copper cable. 

Taking something like Tansio Mirai Akiba which is a highly resolving hybrid and adding the prior #32 cable to it will yield a whole lot of ear fatigue pie. Matching a 7 Sonion BA+4Sonion EST IEM with the #38? Now we are talking. Absolute superb pairing on a flagship IEM of the caliber of the Akiba. Its dimensional and body of note seems to be enhanced, bass ability are as good as it gets using the #38 cable. Emphasis on natural, Musical in the right way. 



Tansio Mirai earphones in general always have extended treble frequencies so I had to explore more of their earphones. The LANDs which is a Tribrid and the new Sands. The #38 cable presentation is consistent with the other Taniso Mirai earphones. These cables enhance musicality as a good copper cable should. These highly resolving IEMs I always thought did better with pure copper and the #38 has been a great match up. Now connecting them on the earphones the prior #32 cables match well with. Warm on warm just like bright connected to bright is never a good thing. 

Pros
-Highly resolving copper cable,
-Spacious non restrictive sound enhancement. 
-Musical adding a moderate body boost to the sound signature of any earphone it is attached to 
-Bass lines gets a boost, Mids gets a slight boost, Clean in its treble presentation 
-Dimensional in how it manipulates the mids. Adding a bit more depth 
-Fluid and harmonious with analytical, bright neutral and or harmon based signatures
-Does not overly smooth out the treble. 
-Clean and natural and well balanced presentation.
-Mostly versatile with a degree of synergy based on how colored or neutral your earphones' tuning is. 

Cons 
-Not 8 cores- which would add additional note weight and body 
-Not the best matchup for warm, thick or dark sound signatures
-Not the most detailed presentation for cables. But this is not necessarily a con. 
-Not revolutionary for copper sound. 



Overall- Copper is analogous, smooth, musical. Emotive and grand in delivery and the #38 cables is all about presenting your earphones with a musical natural edge. It is an accomplished cable that will bring everything good about pure copper to the masses with an EA finish. It does not enhance the brightness of a given earphone but at the same time brings a more natural fluid flavor to your earphones. It is what you would expect a great copper cable should be but at the same time it is up against some very stiff competition on the express with vendors that offer very similar type cables at budget prices. These other cables that are cheaper claim to be of a certain level of purity and such but you have to wonder if that is true. 

But I do know Effect Audio is not going to cut corners for their cables in any way and perhaps that is what you're really paying for. The workmanship and materials and a bit of piece of mind. The #38 I can believe it is a highly resolving copper cable just by sheer virtue of testing them against some of my highest end copper cables, I can say without a doubt they are indeed a higher end copper offering. #38 turns out to be the more versatile cable vs the #32 cable. While the #32 enhances the sound of earphones more than the #38 copper cable. They require a certain type of signatures to synergize. But once they synergize you will most definitely benefit from their extremely resolving transparent tuning. As all good copper cables goes the #38 synergizes with more neutral brighter signatures as it cleans up a bit of glare from BA timbre and sounds more natural in the end. It has been fun testing out these cables. I will post more observations as I try out more earphones to match up with these cables. Thanks for reading.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Anyone try this cable I was think it might be a good pairing for my PENON Globe to give it some more upper energy? 2


----------



## Dsnuts

TheDeafMonk said:


> Anyone try this cable I was think it might be a good pairing for my PENON Globe to give it some more upper energy? 2


Anything with a good amount of silver in it will be a good match with the Globe. That particular cable I have no idea about but I can tell you something like the ISN S4 will be a good match with them. Which don't cost much but will be a nice upgrade on the included cable.. 

Again anything with a good amount of silver in it. Something like this as well 




Penon orbit @ $99. Is a good match up.


----------



## kiddotech

*Le_Audio.Hk Custom Made 8-core Aurealis Litz type 6 iem cable with Pentaconn OFC 3.5mm plug* (Around 153 USD for the cable itself and added 75 USD for the Pentaconn plug)
*I‘m using a moondrop s8 for testing and with a JVC spiral dots ++ tip
Sound synopsis: The cable is amazing. The vocals are sweet, imaging is accurate and center, The background was darker than stock cable and soundstage seemed noticeably wider. The only criticism is that the instruments Are slightly too thick, especially in symphonies (Get silver version instead for these genres). But solo violin sounded crisp and clear. 
The build is very thick, with Teflon (TPU) insulation which makes it very comfortable and could be used for long sessions. It’s ever so slightly heavy tho.
One thing tho, you could only buy this in Hong Kong through Carousell (a local trading app) But i think home-made cables should be getting more attention nowadays, knowing that they have such high quality for such a affordable price.

Build: 9/10 (i wish it could be a few grams lighter)
Sound: 9/10 (would have wished to be slightly more neutral)
Service and delivery and etc.: 9.5/10 (10-11 days from order to arrival due to the Pentaconn plug needed ordering; customer service and whatsapp experience is good and fluid)
Overall: 9.5/10

His website: Leaudiohk.wixsite.com


----------



## Blotto80

Got this bad boy today:




It’s the CEMA 22awg SPC cable and I had him use the “sword series” hardware instead of the standard carbon fibre style ones. It’s a nice beefy cable and looks great.


----------



## dakchi

Blotto80 said:


> Got this bad boy today:
> 
> 
> It’s the CEMA 22awg SPC cable and I had him use the “sword series” hardware instead of the standard carbon fibre style ones. It’s a nice beefy cable and looks great.


I'm interested in this cable too. Is it soft and flexible? how does it sound?


----------



## Blotto80

dakchi said:


> I'm interested in this cable too. Is it soft and flexible? how does it sound?


Very soft and flexible. I haven't done much back and forth with my other two cables (MEST mk2 stock and Xioafan AU06) but initial thoughts are it sounds great. Retains weight in the lower end and has plenty of top end sparkle.


----------



## DarkSapphire

Hello guys
Is there anyone tried this GS cable from Cema? Im looking for a cable for my Jvc FW10000

https://m.es.aliexpress.com/item/40....productList_49561055.0&gatewayAdapt=Pc2Msite


----------



## zima500

Elite_Force said:


> Visually it is the same. Same blue/dark blue and copper/white pattern. As to the material, you have no choice but to trust (or not to trust) the honest word of the noble Chinese gentleman.
> 
> If you take at face value any BS which Ali sellers feed in their product description, well yeah, best of luck to you then.
> 
> ...


What makes you trust one supplier over the other?
Do you trust CEMA cables? If they all are feeding us BS on Ali, how do you evaluate quality?

When speaking of bad soldering, I had CEMA make me two cables for my lcd-xc. Both cables were soldered incorrectly, which I believe towards the mini-xlr plugs. I contacted the store and they asked for a video. I took the video comparing both cables with my original cable, and still they did not believe it. Then they requested I return the cable. I shipped it back, and they claimed I would be compensated for the trouble. They offered to repair both cables, which I doubt they even know how to, and offerd nothing in return for the time I wasted.

At least the other dude had hiclass ship them a replacement.


----------



## Elite_Force

zima500 said:


> What makes you trust one supplier over the other?


I believe, the feedback from the HFers, who paid their own money for the product.  



zima500 said:


> Do you trust CEMA cables? If they all are feeding us BS on Ali, how do you evaluate quality?


cema is more or less "safe" and predictable producer. He has been present since several years, has a vast track record on HF and on my local forum. At least you know what to expect. 

I myself have one cema cable and would not say that I totally satisfied with the design. As mmcx started to loose connection, I couldn't simply remove it, because it was filled with compound.  I do not know for what reason it was done. Had to cut off the old mmcx and put the new one - now one wire is several mm shorter than the other.    


zima500 said:


> At least the other dude had hiclass ship them a replacement.


Well, yeah, good for him.  Doesn't mean next one will be that lucky too, rrrright?


----------



## zima500 (May 23, 2022)

"At least you know what to expect"

I really have no idea. I like the super copper cable on my Arya, had no issues. But there are two cables that were not soldered correctly for my lcd-xc, and then the custom cable for my  my Audio-Technica IEX1 which one ear side lost connection fairly quick. It makes me think the people hired to solder these cables are not the greatest.

No question CEMA has a better track record, but has not been the case with me. Also horrible customer support for that they did to me for the lcd-xc cables I ordered. 
I'm interested in your comments about the bloated nonsense pricing on Ali, because I believe it in regards to all of these chi-fi cables.


----------



## zima500 (May 24, 2022)

There are 3 other stores on Ali selling a Tianwaitian cable, with their versions looking like an exact 1:1 model. One of the stores confirmed the use of the same supplier.

All 3 stores, along with CEMA, purchase from the same manufacturer. The products are labeled as "Eagle", with variations of Eagle standard, Eagle sign, Eagle logo, or Hawk. Or labeled as a "Yingbiao" product. Same adapters and same DIY accessories, but cheaper. I'm not sure if CEMA has some sort of contract with the manufacturer with exclusives to the newest cables.

It's very likely that the Hiclass Tianwaitian cable is the exact cable as the CEMA one. I was going to purchase the Vulture series cable from CEMA, then realized what a fool I would be, paying such a bloated price for an Ali cable with the same trickery by the sellers as you pointed out earlier.


----------



## lgcubana (May 26, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> The two cables I am about to show here are two of the 3 prototypes that were given out to various headfiers for feedback and impressions of them. I would like to thank @EffectAudio and @JordonEA for the opportunity to give my input on these new fandangled cables.





Here are mine: (L) *37*, (R) *38*

To be honest. if I had known this was going to be a blind, blind testing, I would've passed, on doing an evaluation.  As I'm not a reviewer, just a (sometimes overly) enthusiastic collector.  Not knowing anything of the materials used, really highlights how much weight I put behind a cable being *p**r**e**t**t**y* and the virtues promoted by the manufacturer's advertisement. 

I inadvertently got a 3.5mm, instead of a 2.5mm termination on the proto 38; which lead me to a dilemma, I don't have any single ended cables to compare against.  Took me a moment to remember that I have the original Dunu, Zen cable (to use, against both prototypes):

8 Core, High-Purity Monocrystalline Silver-Plated Copper Litz Wire




Preliminary findings:
Both cables have a supple sheath and the overall weight is a comfortable wear. 

*Prototype 38*
No discernable microphonics to speak of, as I took the 38 out for an extended walk.  I have to tinker with the EQ settings, that I normally use for the FD5.  As the mid base has some serious weight to it and the upper bands are coming through loud and clear

*More to follow*
.
.
.
.
.
.

Test songs:
_Always and Forever, Heatwave
House of the Rising Sun, The Animals
Diamonds are Forever, Shirley Bassey
Hotel California, Eagles_


*I'm not a purist, whatever it takes for the music to play correctly for my melon and my diva ears is good enough for me.  Here's my music chain:
Amazon HD --> Samsung 20 --> Qudelix 5K, _*w/parametric EQ*_ --> cable --> FiiO FD5

_@EffectAudio @JordonEA_


----------



## lgcubana

Prototype 38 (part deux)

I'm going to name these my "*Throw back*" cable (until we know if they make it to production).  _My favored music comes from the late 60's to mid 80's. When music was recorded to be played back on a stereophonic setup.  If you had the money, you would have a set of Cerwin Vega, 15" speakers and a 55lb receiver.  _

The 38 is a sit back and relax, in a dimly lit room with a finger (or two) of your favorite sippin libation.  The 38 has weight and presence, but in no way are they muddy.  Also, as indicated by my attenuation to my pre-set PEQ settings for the FiiO FD5,  the 38 does not sacrifice the upper bands, for the sake of low end authority.

The 38 (PEQ on the right) demonstrates their prowess in the lower mids and vocal range, by the amount of rough cuts that I made to the Qudelix-5K PEQ. On the left are my standard, PEQ pre-sets for the FiiO FD5.  There was a bit too much sparkle for me in the 2kh range, but for most, this will be a positive.


----------



## DrewVz

The fact that most people seem to favor proto 38 tells me that most IEMs are tuned towards the bright side of things to coax more detail out of them. But personal preference seems to lean towards a fuller, bass-tilted sound. For V-shaped IEMs, the bass is too bloated and heavy with 38. I just found this interesting.


----------



## yaps66

yaps66 said:


> Thanks for this!  Purchased!


These have arrived and love the premium look and feel.  The ear hooks were much too stiff for my ears and kept pushing the iem out of my ears. I removed the ear hooks and the cable now wraps over the ears perfectly.  Great rec on these!  Thanks!


----------



## Ace Bee

I received the review samples of the Prototype cables from Effect Audio's upcoming Signature line. The cables I received were P-32 and P-38.







Here are my impressions on them:





*P-32 (Grey):* So here is my impression about Prototype-32, or, the Grey cable. I paired this cable with the bassiest iem in my roster - the IMR Elan. Now, why did I do it? Because only with this iem I had the option to use 3 types of cable: the stock OFC, the Nocturnal Audio Acrux (a pure silver cable) which I regularly use with Elan, and this Prototype-32. So how did it turn out?

_Oh by the way, my source was L&P W2, high gain, balanced out, Tune 1, paired with my laptop, playing FLAC files through Foobar2000._

Well, P-32 is a strange one. The stock OFC cable of Elan acts as expected - giving the low end a boost and making it a fun iem. The Nocturnal Audio Acrux behaved as expected of a pure silver cable - cleans up the sound by making the midrange a bit leaner and giving the upper region a slight boost in energy. P-32 falls somewhat in between them. Compared to the Acrux, it adds a bit more body to the midrange and brings it slightly forward, attenuates the energy in the upper region very slightly, and also enhances the low end texture very very slightly. However, with the addition of a bit more body in the midrange, the airiness also takes a slight hit. Also, because the midrange comes slightly forward, the stage depth is reduced slightly.

_Next, I move over to Shanling M7, medium gain, balanced out, playing FLAC files through Shanling APP._

Here, I am comparing the P-32 cable with the stock copper cable of IMR Elan, which is a fairly good one by its own merit. After doing back and forth for over an hour, this was my impression: The most notable effect P-32 has is on the low end, which it tightens up and enhances to produce a bit more texture and details in exchange for a slight amount of body, for the better. This cleans up the stage a bit. P-32 also brings the midrange a bit forward, and slightly enhances the stage width along with separation. The note becomes very slightly bigger and slightly more alive. Highs were mostly not affected in this case.
Well, out of curiosity, I paired the Acrux also, and here is the comparison result: P-32 seems to have slightly more body in Low End, while having comparable texture and details. Midrange is again a bit pushed forward while having slightly more body, slightly smoother compared to Acrux. Same goes for high range, the notes are slightly smoother and accentuated compared to Acrux. Acrux has a tiny bit more stage depth and P-32 has a tiny bit more width.

Overall, the P-32 is a really really nice cable. But there are 2 cons that I have a beef with:

The thick 8 core really takes up space while coiled. While it isn’t so heavy despite being 8 core and fairly supple as well, the volume makes it really difficult to fit into a pocket carry case. Making it 4 core will make it an instant favourite of mine.
The earhooks are really thick and stiff, very occasionally it pushes the iem out of my ears. If only the earhooks were removed, and the structure was kept the same braided instead of twisted near the 2 pin connectors, the cable would have been much more easy to wield.
Yes, I really liked the pairing of P-32 with Elan, and would have seriously considered making it a permanent pairing if not for the thickness and volume of it.





_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*P-32 with FAudio Dark Sky:* I decided to connect the P-32 to my current TOTL, FAudio Dark Sky, today. And quite honestly I was surprised by how the output evolved!

Let's get the aesthetics over with. The Dark Sky has a 24 AWG Silver Alloy/Germany Pure Silver/Immersion Gold Silver Alloy cable. From aesthetics, the stock cable is much better and is more soft and supple compared to the P-32.

Coming to the sound performance, I found P-32 was distributing the sound on a more three dimensional plane with added depth and a bit of height, enhancing the overall imaging and making the presentation more immersive. The stock cable sounded slightly flatter with the midrange a bit more upfront compared to the P-32. P-32 also enhanced the low end noticeably with more body in the lower register notes, resulting in a healthier slam and more pronounced & textured rumbles. The separation did improve slightly also, with more distinct space between notes.
However, P-32 also introduces a slight warm tonality to the sound of Dark Sky. The stock cable has a rather cooler tone. This may or may not make or break things for individuals. Me, I am just a bit intrigued at this change and cannot feel any affection or repulsion to this particular effect yet in my mind.
Another point to note is because the stock cable has slightly leaner bass, mids get a bit more spotlight. The mids with P-32 are by no means subdued or drowned behind the bass and after just a moment they come at you in their full glory, but on the stock cable they just do not wait for that moment also, they are in their full glory from the get go.

The way P-32 improves the sound in its entirety is quite unique. The most notable enhancement is the stage created by the iem. As it improves the depth, separation, and imaging all together, the soundstage becomes a bit more grand in all dimensions. Coupled with that the refinement of individual notes makes the experience all the more pleasing and takes its performance to a new height.
My only beef with it is the thick 8 strand braid, the weight, and the stiff & thick earhooks. @JordonEA confirmed that the first two cannot be addressed, but the third issue can very surely be addressed. I hope that will make it a bit more easy to bear with.



_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*P-38:* P-38 is an amazing cable and the favourite of mine from the two. Visually, they are extremely pleasing to look at, with 2 different geometric structures in the different cores. One has thinner individual strands and has considerably more helix angle, and the other one has thicker individual strands and has lesser helix angle. Grabs your attention easily.

I paired it with the current flagship of 634EARS, the LOAK-T(CL) Cocobolo. Titanium front housing, Stainless steel back housing, and Cocobolo wood backplate. The sound in general is very transparent and bright (but never harsh), with a nice emphasis in low end that simultaneously satisfies the cravings for a meaty bass and the requirement of not cluttering the midrange. The midrange, as stated earlier, is very transparent with crisp notes and yet natural. Treble has brilliant energy and extension. Overall a very mature tuning. I was using a XINHS Alloy Copper cable with it.

What P-38 does in this case is, it adds a bit more volume and power in the low end, making the sound fuller and slamming slightly stronger. However, following the original DNA, the bass never clutters the midrange. In midrange, it adds a bit more body to the notes, maintaining the crispy nature and making them sound a bit fuller. It also applies a slight smoothening effect, which calms down the uncomfortable peaks, if any, but does not smother them, so the overall life in the LOAK-T(CL)’s tone isn’t held back. Both male vocals and female vocals are benefitted from this and they do sound mesmerising. Coming to the treble, again, the energy and brilliance is in no way affected, but the slight smoothening effect just enhances them into a more complete form, where the brilliance is preserved and discomfort is toned down. The notes do have a bit better defined body. P-38 also enhances the separation slightly more, increases the depth a bit more, and makes the imaging slightly more three dimensional.

Suffice to say the P-38 is currently my most favourite pure copper cable as of yet. I am for sure going to have this in my collection.


----------



## lgcubana

*EF proto 37*, _with FiiO FD5_




*TLDR*: the 37 has turned my FiiO FD5 into a more better FiiO FD7.  I think the EF proto 37 can be a nice change of pace, for those that favor a more neutral sound.

Starting with my pre-sets for the FD5 (on the Qudelix-5K, PEQ), the 37 made the low end and lower mids sloppy.




For the sake of expediency, I switched to my Pre-sets for the FiiO FD7 & with a few tweaks (to 125hz - 500hz), my FD5 (with the 37) now sounds better (for my liking), than my FD7, on the stock FiiO cable. While vocals have less color to them (than my normal setup for the FD5),  the playback is more akin to the FD7, on the stock FD7 FiiO cable, but still lean towards the warm side. In other words, the combo of the proto 37 & the FD5 replicate the merits FD7 (fast bass and truer vocals), but with just enough emphasis to the lower mids, that the end result is leaning away from neutral, towards "fun".  

When I hear others describe a sound signature as a W shape, this current setup is what I would envision.  A clean, fast bass, true vocals and  enough up top to make out all of those little details 

FD7 Presets (L), tweak for EF 37 (R)




@EffectAudio @JordonEA


----------



## DrewVz

chemosapien said:


> Received the replacement that was sent for free... the exact same problem of a loosely wired left ear connector... stay away from HICLASS audio on AliExpress,  they ship junk


Hey, just to follow up on this, I figured I'd roll the dice and give it a shot. Bought the $206 2-core cable, silver in color. Got it today.

Cable is solid, but very comfortable and I can't even feel it when I'm wearing my IEMs. Right away, I noticed a huge, huge 3D soundstage and very full bass. Details are about average, but the real strength is its smoothness. Everything just feels so realistic and authentic, it's quite amazing. 

Fortunately, I have not seen or heard any problems with quality control of my cable. Everything seems top notch. Going to let it burn in a bit before doing any critical listening.  But out of the box, I am impressed with what I'm hearing so far.


----------



## DrewVz

OK, so not much time for critical listening so far, but it is obvious that this cable is the real deal. Absolutely huge soundstage, excellent imaging, and much better clarity than any other cable I own. This us more of a "1st row center" cable compared to some others where you're in the 3rd+ row, which also makes it very immersive. Once you add the clarity and imaging, it's a really great experience. Very easy to get lost in the music. 

One thing that I'll add is that this cable also increases the dynamics as well, as it offers very good driver control.  Soft sounds quietly fade off into the background, even as louder instruments are blasting into your ears. Of course, you need fast drivers to keep up with this contrast in dynamics, so the benefits might not be brought out of just "any" IEM. 

These are my first impressions. I think this cable is a clear winner for the price. If they can fix their QC issues, and get some good publicity, this would sell like hotcakes.


----------



## DrewVz

Yet another update on this cable.  I've been listening to it on and off for the entire day (between bathroom renovations and eating meals, LOL), and I am going to emphasize my opinion that this cable is a serious performer.  Imagine your favorite UPOCC copper cable, of a substantial gauge, combined with your favorite pure silver cable of a similar gauge, and add a dose of soundstage and imaging and you'll come close to this cable.  The bass is at least equal to the quality of the best pure copper cable I own, and the clarity and treble air is equal to the level of the best silver cable I own.  They are combined perfectly to literally make every other "specialty cable" obsolete.  And there is a special synergy between the metals used in this cable that make the overall impact, dynamics, and coherence special.  Vocals are super clear and intelligible, but not sharp or biting.  Bass is full and impactful, but not bloated or dominating.  When the vocals take center stage, the background music is present, but not emphasized.  Everything is extremely clear.  There's no other way to put it.  This cable is very well balanced.

After about 12 hours of listening with this cable, and after at least 30+ hours of burn-in, I would say that this cable combines the best of everything I've heard from pure copper and pure silver cables, and adds a significant amount of body and dynamics.  There isn't one single frequency that stands out above the others.  I've spent hours trying to find some indication of sibilance or bass bloat, but I can't find it.  If anything could be improved, it would be a slight increase in 6-8k treble to bring a bit of bite to the sound.  But that would throw off the balance.  Everything is a tradeoff.  This cable comes close to an ideal balance.

I'm going to listen to this throughout this week and see if things change, but for now I hope things don't change.  This cable provides such a well balanced sound, with solid bass and airy treble, without being V-shaped in any way.  I just adore the clarity of vocals without any hint of sibilance, along with solid, textured bass and adequate mid range.  I've been looking for flaws in this cable for several hours and really haven't found any.  I'm sure there's another cable out there that's "better", but for the price I haven't found anything remotely close.  At $200, this cable stands out among the crowd as a super well-balanced option at a bargain price.  I'll let you know if I find any flaws.


----------



## yaps66

DrewVz said:


> Yet another update on this cable.  I've been listening to it on and off for the entire day (between bathroom renovations and eating meals, LOL), and I am going to emphasize my opinion that this cable is a serious performer.  Imagine your favorite UPOCC copper cable, of a substantial gauge, combined with your favorite pure silver cable of a similar gauge, and add a dose of soundstage and imaging and you'll come close to this cable.  The bass is at least equal to the quality of the best pure copper cable I own, and the clarity and treble air is equal to the level of the best silver cable I own.  They are combined perfectly to literally make every other "specialty cable" obsolete.  And there is a special synergy between the metals used in this cable that make the overall impact, dynamics, and coherence special.  Vocals are super clear and intelligible, but not sharp or biting.  Bass is full and impactful, but not bloated or dominating.  When the vocals take center stage, the background music is present, but not emphasized.  Everything is extremely clear.  There's no other way to put it.  This cable is very well balanced.
> 
> After about 12 hours of listening with this cable, and after at least 30+ hours of burn-in, I would say that this cable combines the best of everything I've heard from pure copper and pure silver cables, and adds a significant amount of body and dynamics.  There isn't one single frequency that stands out above the others.  I've spent hours trying to find some indication of sibilance or bass bloat, but I can't find it.  If anything could be improved, it would be a slight increase in 6-8k treble to bring a bit of bite to the sound.  But that would throw off the balance.  Everything is a tradeoff.  This cable comes close to an ideal balance.
> 
> I'm going to listen to this throughout this week and see if things change, but for now I hope things don't change.  This cable provides such a well balanced sound, with solid bass and airy treble, without being V-shaped in any way.  I just adore the clarity of vocals without any hint of sibilance, along with solid, textured bass and adequate mid range.  I've been looking for flaws in this cable for several hours and really haven't found any.  I'm sure there's another cable out there that's "better", but for the price I haven't found anything remotely close.  At $200, this cable stands out among the crowd as a super well-balanced option at a bargain price.  I'll let you know if I find any flaws.


Do you have a link for this cable?


----------



## DrewVz

yaps66 said:


> Do you have a link for this cable?


See posts 971 and 972 of this thread. I haven't had good luck posting links for aliexpress here. They always just go to the home page.


----------



## yaps66

Thanks!


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Showing up today 2.5mm MMCX to bad I just sold all my IEM with MMCX😕


----------



## yaps66

TheDeafMonk said:


> Showing up today 2.5mm MMCX to bad I just sold all my IEM with MMCX😕


That’s a beaut! I love my Hakugei Soul!


----------



## WilliamBlake

Hi, anyone have tried out this one? 

https://it.aliexpress.com/item/1005...37460.0.0.4ce72e0e7JZURR&gatewayAdapt=glo2ita

and since I was looking for a 3,5 to 2,5 adapter this one could be a good choice?

https://it.aliexpress.com/item/1005...37460.0.0.7cc62e0esFPncq&gatewayAdapt=glo2ita


----------



## TheDeafMonk

New one in today custom w 2 core Pure Silver 2 OFCC 7N Copper black ends! XINHS you rock.


----------



## Sandbox2

Posted this in the high end cable thread also:

I don't know why, but the cables I purchase just aren't very durable from Aliexpress. It seems like after a year, they need to be replaced. I was wondering if anyone can tell me the best material cable that would absolutely be most durable. For example, I'm currently using the Yin yoo 16 Core Silver Plated Cable 2 pin 3.5 Balanced Cable and it's about to fall apart near the top portion of the cable. The cable is kinda thin so maybe that is the reason.

Are there any recommendations mid range in this case that would be 100%+ more durable and will last me a lifetime?


----------



## TheDeafMonk

See post above


----------



## Sandbox2 (Jun 3, 2022)

.


----------



## Sandbox2 (Jun 3, 2022)

TheDeafMonk said:


> See post above


What is the link? I don't see that in the store.   

Shouldn't I be getting the 16/24 core ones?


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Sandbox2 said:


> What is the link? I don't see that in the store.
> 
> Shouldn't I be getting the 16/24 core ones?


C$ 48.40  35%OFF | 4 Cores Graphene Alloy Silver Plated Wire MMCX 0.78mm 2 Pin Replacement Headphones Cable Audio Upgrade Cable
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNVTipM

I prefer 4 core cables lighter and more flexable, but I don't think you can hear a difference with more Cores just a thicker cable normally.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

TheDeafMonk said:


> C$ 48.40  35%OFF | 4 Cores Graphene Alloy Silver Plated Wire MMCX 0.78mm 2 Pin Replacement Headphones Cable Audio Upgrade Cable
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNVTipM
> 
> I prefer 4 core cables lighter and more flexable, but I don't think you can hear a difference with more Cores just a thicker cable normally.


If you want a custom cable just reach out to XINHS service is great and they will make whatever you want in moderation. As I did with that custom one.


----------



## Ace Bee

Newest acquisitions: PW Audio SE Ultra Copper and Anniversary No.10

Haven't read much about the Ultra Copper, but the seller from HK told that PW Audio said Ultra Copper will have a very nice pairing with FAudio Dark Sky... let's see how it turns out.

Got lucky and got them for half price 🤩


----------



## lgcubana

Link to part 1: Effect Audio prototype 37

*EF proto 37 *_(TLDR: *I'll be getting a pair of the retail version, of the 37*)_
Part deux




In comparing the 37 to the Dunu ***DUW-03 (link to Mft's product product:DUW-03).  There are two/three differences that stand out for me:
1. The DUW-03 has a higher sensitivity (plays louder at the same volume level)
2. The 37 has just that much more attention to the ****lower mids, to make the vocals sound more true to the artist
2a. The DUW-03 accentuates the higher bands to a greater degree, than the 37.  That's not to say that the 37 lacks airiness or definition to triangles and symbols.  But that the DUW-03's slight cut to the lower mids is probably attributing to more accentuation to the sparkle range. 

Overall: the Dunu's lack of richness (in the lower mids), make them sound narrow and thin, in a head to head comparison to the 37.  

****To target this range, I chose Alicia Keys, for her mezzo-soprano (looked it up on Google   ). In, "New York, State of Mind" it's glaring, the difference between the 37 and the DUW-03.

Using the same PEQ settings, I muddled together for the 37






***Dunu DUW-03

WIRE MATERIAL: 8 Core, High-Purity Monocrystalline Silver-Plated Copper Litz Wire, Concentrically Arranged
WIRE GAUGE: 26 AWG/Core


----------



## Ace Bee

This was a blind buy, the PW Audio Special Edition Ultra Copper. No reviews or impressions anywhere on the internet, went with it solely because of the reputation of PW Audio. The person from whom I bought the cable, mentioned that PW Audio said it would have a nice pairing with FAudio Dark Sky. I was sceptical.

Welp, looks like PW Audio didn't lie! Although it's debatable whether it's better than the stock silver alloy cable of FAudio or not...but it's most certainly sure I like the SE Ultra Copper with Dark Sky slightly more than the stock cable. Improves the stage depth slightly more, but also accentuates the upper mid frequencies very slightly, giving it the peaks a slight nudge upwards. Not beyond threshold limit, so ultimately I am enjoying the slightly deeper stage for sure. However, I really did not expect that a pure copper cable will accentuate the upper registers instead of attenuating them...you learn something new everyday it seems!


----------



## TheDeafMonk

New Healer cable came in today


----------



## yaps66

TheDeafMonk said:


> New Healer cable came in today


One sexy cable!


----------



## WilliamBlake

TheDeafMonk said:


> New Healer cable came in today


Seems like a really really thick cable!


----------



## TheDeafMonk

What a beast! 😃


----------



## TheDeafMonk (Jun 24, 2022)

Liking this paring new Gold/Silver/Copper 8 Core with the LETSHOUER EJ07M Lava and E1DASG3


C$ 63.44  48%OFF | ivipQ 8-Core Gold-Silver-Copper 2.5/3.5/4.4mm Plug Earphone Cable For KZ ZSN PRO ZSX DQ6 ZAX ZS10PRO/C10/C12/V90/V10/V20/V30/V60
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPQjCqI


----------



## monsieurfromag3

So Null Audio are about to launch a summer sale, and have also just released the Epsilon, not their highest-grade cable but still a 5N UP-OCC copper type 5 Litz (!) with high strand count. Nothing to scoff at. One of their best matches aesthetically too - that silver hardware and black sleeving, wow. It’s not the 7N purity or the even higher strand count of their Symphonym range, but arguably looks even better.

It’s hard to resist the Singaporean cables right now!

Effect’s new Signature line seems nice, especially the Eros S. A bit on the expensive side though.
No one ever talks about Altalune, but they have a nice entry-level line-up and their Nebula seems really good and fun.
I got in touch with Kotori and they told me they are about to launch the Sigma, that they call a little brother to their flagship Epsilon. 25awg OCC SPC, silver-colored, at just 170$SGD, so about 120 in USD or Euros before tax. And they are open to preorder discounts.
Eletech are discounting the Prudence and Fortitude, and Ares push some good stuff too.

Now I hope Nocturnal will update their line-up and both improve the specs and go back to their more exotic Celestial offerings.

Not to mention Nightjar, those guys kill me. Everything is out of my budget, but seriously, “the feeling of a nice cup of tea in the dead of night”? Let me give you a kidney. Please.

Satin definitely give the SG scene a run for their money though…

I welcome any pointers or feedback!


----------



## Yefry

monsieurfromag3 said:


> So Null Audio are about to launch a summer sale, and have also just released the Epsilon, not their highest-grade cable but still a 5N UP-OCC copper type 5 Litz (!) with high strand count. Nothing to scoff at. One of their best matches aesthetically too - that silver hardware and black sleeving, wow. It’s not the 7N purity or the even higher strand count of their Symphonym range, but arguably looks even better.
> 
> It’s hard to resist the Singaporean cables right now!
> 
> ...



Do not forget to look at the following cables: Cema Tianwaitian and MoonDrop Shirokawa that are exactly the same as Penon Totem and also MoonDrop Bort II. 

I think they are high-end cables, low price and reputable brands that will maintain the level of quality.

https://hifigo.com/collections/head...lladium-upgraded-cable?variant=39635214139566

https://hifigo.com/collections/head...-bort-ii-upgrade-cable?variant=42101134033135


https://a.aliexpress.com/_v5KPgK


----------



## LoryWiv (Jul 8, 2022)

Yefry said:


> Do not forget to look at the following cables: Cema Tianwaitian and MoonDrop Shirokawa that are exactly the same as Penon Totem and also MoonDrop Bort II.
> 
> I think they are high-end cables, low price and reputable brands that will maintain the level of quality.





monsieurfromag3 said:


> So *Null Audio are about to launch a summer sale*, and have also just released the Epsilon, not their highest-grade cable but still a 5N UP-OCC copper type 5 Litz (!) with high strand count. Nothing to scoff at. One of their best matches aesthetically too - that silver hardware and black sleeving, wow. It’s not the 7N purity or the even higher strand count of their Symphonym range, but arguably looks even better.
> 
> It’s hard to resist the Singaporean cables right now!


The Null Audio Lune Mark VII at $119 is tempting. Does anyone have experience with this cable's ergonomics and any sound impressions?

Also, I assume the $119 is for 4 braid with $80 additional for 8 braid per website...is that correct?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 8, 2022)

Excuse me if these have been covered already. 

Two $100 cables that were put on sale. They sound awesome!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-pac480-iem-cable.25228/
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-os133-iem-cables.25829/


----------



## monsieurfromag3

LoryWiv said:


> The Null Audio Lune Mark VII at $119 is tempting. Does anyone have experience with this cable's ergonomics and any sound impressions?
> 
> Also, I assume the $119 is for 4 braid with $80 additional for 8 braid per website...is that correct?


I am going to get the Epsilon myself along with an updated Nyx+, their new BT cable which now supports LDAC and aptX Adaptive. I have no experience with Null’s iem cables, but can confirm the $80 charge is for the upgrade from 4 to 8 cores.


----------



## JdeFalconr

Hi Folks, I'm hoping for a bit of guidance please. I'm reading conflicting reports on whether cables will affect the sound of an IEM. That discussion aside I am interested in an upgrade cable for my new Blessing 2: Dusk that won't alter the sound of the IEMs. I generally prefer a thinner, flexible cable with moderately stiff memory wire on the ear hooks (for better stability; I'm open to being convinced otherwise there).

Some very helpful folks in the budget cables thread pointed me to a spreadsheet with some reviews on cheaper cables but no data on how they affect sound. I don't mind spending a bit more (read: up to about $100 USD but less is better) for a quality experience, hence also why I'm here.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Dsnuts

What part of the Blessing 2 dusk would you like to enhance. Its detail aspect? Mids bass with less treble or the opposite more treble and detail with less bass emphasis?

I personally love the Penon GS849 on my Blessing 2. Fixes the lack of fullness and dynamics for the standard blessing 2. I have not tried it on the Dusk so I have no idea how well it synergizes with it.  This cable will bring some significant changes for the better but it costs $150. You can get the 





You can get the ISN GS4 which is the 4 cored version of the GS849 for less than $100 



https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-gs4.html
The difference in 4 cored and a much more thicker 8 cored version is the difference in material thickness which influences the IEM sound more so than the 4 cored. Both do the same thing as far as sound shaping goes but the 8 cored version usually gives a thicker note weight and a slight expansion of stage over the 4 cored variant. 

If you want something that will be a clear upgrade from the included cable with a smoother treble response the ISN G4 is  what I would recommend. https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-g4.html


----------



## JdeFalconr

Dsnuts said:


> What part of the Blessing 2 dusk would you like to enhance. Its detail aspect? Mids bass with less treble or the opposite more treble and detail with less bass emphasis?
> 
> I personally love the Penon GS849 on my Blessing 2. Fixes the lack of fullness and dynamics for the standard blessing 2. I have not tried it on the Dusk so I have no idea how well it synergizes with it.  This cable will bring some significant changes for the better but it costs $150. You can get the
> 
> ...


Thank you! That was very kind of you to write such a thoughtful response. I'm not looking to enhance any aspect of its sound. Truth be told I haven't even received it in the mail yet. Rather many of the reviews I've read panned the stock cable and either outright recommended replacement or identified it as ripe for doing so. This IEM is probably going to be my most expensive, highest quality one and so I'd like the cable to be part of that experience (wow don't I sound snob-like). 

That being said, if not modifying the sound isn't an option I expect I'll need to to listen and answer your question later?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 8, 2022)

My best advise for you is to actually get the IEMs first and hear how they are for you, you might like them just the way they sound with included cable. I would imagine the stock cable is the same copper cable I got with the Blessing 2. Which is an ok cable it is a higher quality copper cable but very thin and unremarkable in what it does. It wont take anything away from the Dusk but wont really add anything in the process.  You might not need an upgraded cable is my point, especially if you like the sound the way it is.

Headfi will tell you, you need a nice higher end cable to go along with a nice higher end hybrid IEM but that comes down to the individual more than anything. If you really like how the dusk performs for you. You can always get a nicely resolving cheaper SPC type cable that will enhance everything about the sound and call it good. But if you like how it sounds with the included cable than the cable is not an issue.  You can always get a nicer cable later but you have to get to know your IEM first. That always should be the first thing you do.


----------



## JdeFalconr

Dsnuts said:


> My best advise for you is to actually get the IEMs first and hear how they are for you, you might like them just the way they sound with included cable. I would imagine the stock cable is the same copper cable I got with the Blessing 2. Which is an ok cable it is a higher quality copper cable but very thin and unremarkable in what it does. It wont take anything away from the Dusk but wont really add anything in the process.  You might not need an upgraded cable is my point, especially if you like the sound the way it is.
> 
> Headfi will tell you, you need a nice higher end cable to go along with a nice higher end hybrid IEM but that comes down to the individual more than anything. If you really like how the dusk performs for you. You can always get a nicely resolving cheaper SPC type cable that will enhance everything about the sound and call it good. But if you like how it sounds with the included cable than the cable is not an issue.  You can always get a nicer cable later but you have to get to know your IEM first. That always should be the first thing you do.


Interesting, makes sense. I'll give it a go and see. Thank you! Appreciate your help here.


----------



## Dsnuts

Any time let us know how that worked out for you and I can always recommend something nicer to go along with your Dusk later on.


----------



## Q Mass

TheDeafMonk said:


> What a beast! 😃


That cable is very tempting when it can be found at sale price.
How would you describe it's physical properties? (I usually favour cheap 16 core cables as they are the most 'limp' cables I have found despite being 'thick', and I value this above all other physical traits).
Does the thickness of this cable, or the apparently tight weave pattern make it stiff or inflexible?


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Q Mass said:


> That cable is very tempting when it can be found at sale price.
> How would you describe it's physical properties? (I usually favour cheap 16 core cables as they are the most 'limp' cables I have found despite being 'thick', and I value this above all other physical traits).
> Does the thickness of this cable, or the apparently tight weave pattern make it stiff or inflexible?


The Healer cable from Hakugei is excellent but very heavy still quite soft and flexable. I only use at home works best with heavier IEM like the Obsidian OH10 and has great symmetry with a brighter IEM. I actually prefer the little brother the Big Rice as its a very light 4 core or the graphiene XINHS cables.


----------



## Q Mass

TheDeafMonk said:


> The Healer cable from Hakugei is excellent but very heavy still quite soft and flexable. I only use at home works best with heavier IEM like the Obsidian OH10 and has great symmetry with a brighter IEM. I actually prefer the little brother the Big Rice as its a very light 4 core or the graphiene XINHS cables.


If it's soft & flexy then I can cope with the weight (that never seems to bother me, on occasion I've even listened via my Quedelix with it just hanging from my ears and it doesn't bother me as long as I'm using a fairly secure IEM.)
It'd be great if the Healer was available with black hardware to match my Elan's, but as far as I can see the choices are either green, or green.
I love that weave though.
Have you ever used a 16 strand cable? If so would you say the Healer is as flexible as them?


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Q Mass said:


> If it's soft & flexy then I can cope with the weight (that never seems to bother me, on occasion I've even listened via my Quedelix with it just hanging from my ears and it doesn't bother me as long as I'm using a fairly secure IEM.)
> It'd be great if the Healer was available with black hardware to match my Elan's, but as far as I can see the choices are either green, or green.
> I love that weave though.
> Have you ever used a 16 strand cable? If so would you say the Healer is as flexible as them?


Definitely not as flexable as say the KBEAR 16 core that thing is like a noodle. Because the bottom weave is so tight I find it has no memory effects at all, never tangles either.


----------



## zachgraz

Thank you @Dsnuts for recommending the ISN G4. I get more resolution, details and precision with my Raptgo Hook X compared to a great OFC copper cable. It is the upgrade I have been looking for. Especially the mids have been a bit dull with the previous cable. The G4 really brings the sound of the Hook to another level.


----------



## WilliamBlake

Does anyone know which cable is this one? I found it in the box of a used sony n3, as replacement to the original, I saw on AliExpress a very similar one from okcsc, but not sure if could be the same


----------



## BrokenHill

Hello. A curiosity that I have, and I asked in the DIY Cables thread, but I did not have an answer. I get the impression that there are more of us in this thread and maybe someone knows.

In balanced cables, when all the cores of the cables are the same, there is no doubt, but... What happens when they are mixed cables. 2 copper cores, and two silver cores for example. Are the silver ones going to the positive ones, and the copper ones to the negative ones? The same question arises with shielded 2-core cables. For example, pure silver shielded with copper mesh. Does the main core go to the positives, and the mesh to the negatives?

I don't want to remove the heat seal and connector from mine to satisfy my curiosity, if anyone around here knows.

The thing is, I think it's important. Correct me if I'm wrong, please. In balanced cables, I think the signal goes through the positive, and the same inverted signal goes through the negative, so each signal would go through a different material (different conductivities and resistances) which can create effects that were not previously there in the original recording. In the case of SE cables, the waveform goes positive, and the reference is tied to the common wire or ground. In this case... the second material is hardly used, it only serves as a reference. Yes, it would be used in coaxial cases but only as shielding, but little else. Am I wrong about something?

Many thanks.


----------



## zachgraz

BrokenHill said:


> In balanced cables, when all the cores of the cables are the same, there is no doubt, but... What happens when they are mixed cables. 2 copper cores, and two silver cores for example. Are the silver ones going to the positive ones, and the copper ones to the negative ones? The same question arises with shielded 2-core cables. For example, pure silver shielded with copper mesh. Does the main core go to the positives, and the mesh to the negatives?


Strictly speaking sound from an amplifier is AC, so there is no difference between + and -. If there are 2 different wires for the + and - wire this makes no sense. It can create a sound effect but technically it makes no sense. Same thing for coaxial headphone cable constructions where the core is different from the shield. I try to avoid such cables because this is not state of the art.


----------



## iron2k

Hi,
Is ISN CU4 still a good option if I want warmth with bass??
Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

Yes, absolutely. You got something a bit too bright, thin sounding or splashy. The ISN CU4 will help. What I appreciate about the CU4 is that it has a nice balanced transparency, naturalness, fullness and warmth without losing any detail if at all yet still manges to provide that added note weight and warmth. These are very comparable to EAs pure copper cables without the price tag.


----------



## zima500

DrewVz said:


> Yet another update on this cable.  I've been listening to it on and off for the entire day (between bathroom renovations and eating meals, LOL), and I am going to emphasize my opinion that this cable is a serious performer.  Imagine your favorite UPOCC copper cable, of a substantial gauge, combined with your favorite pure silver cable of a similar gauge, and add a dose of soundstage and imaging and you'll come close to this cable.  The bass is at least equal to the quality of the best pure copper cable I own, and the clarity and treble air is equal to the level of the best silver cable I own.  They are combined perfectly to literally make every other "specialty cable" obsolete.  And there is a special synergy between the metals used in this cable that make the overall impact, dynamics, and coherence special.  Vocals are super clear and intelligible, but not sharp or biting.  Bass is full and impactful, but not bloated or dominating.  When the vocals take center stage, the background music is present, but not emphasized.  Everything is extremely clear.  There's no other way to put it.  This cable is very well balanced.
> 
> After about 12 hours of listening with this cable, and after at least 30+ hours of burn-in, I would say that this cable combines the best of everything I've heard from pure copper and pure silver cables, and adds a significant amount of body and dynamics.  There isn't one single frequency that stands out above the others.  I've spent hours trying to find some indication of sibilance or bass bloat, but I can't find it.  If anything could be improved, it would be a slight increase in 6-8k treble to bring a bit of bite to the sound.  But that would throw off the balance.  Everything is a tradeoff.  This cable comes close to an ideal balance.
> 
> I'm going to listen to this throughout this week and see if things change, but for now I hope things don't change.  This cable provides such a well balanced sound, with solid bass and airy treble, without being V-shaped in any way.  I just adore the clarity of vocals without any hint of sibilance, along with solid, textured bass and adequate mid range.  I've been looking for flaws in this cable for several hours and really haven't found any.  I'm sure there's another cable out there that's "better", but for the price I haven't found anything remotely close.  At $200, this cable stands out among the crowd as a super well-balanced option at a bargain price.  I'll let you know if I find any flaws.



Did you purchase the Graphene version?


----------



## dakchi

TheDeafMonk said:


> What a beast! 😃


How does it sound?


----------



## dakchi

Hi guys,
I'm new to cables upgrade and I'm looking for a cable under 200$ for my IMR IEMs. I know there are a lot of choice in the market, but I shortlisted the following cable: Null Audio Epsilon, Kotori Carbon, Cema 22AWG, Effect Audio Cadmus and Ares S, XINHS cables
Anyone has a good experience with any of these cable or others and can give me recommendation? what is important for me if that the cable is soft and flexible and sound good
Thank you


----------



## BrokenHill

dakchi said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm new to cables upgrade and I'm looking for a cable under 200$ for my IMR IEMs. I know there are a lot of choice in the market, but I shortlisted the following cable: Null Audio Epsilon, Kotori Carbon, Cema 22AWG, Effect Audio Cadmus and Ares S, XINHS cables
> Anyone has a good experience with any of these cable or others and can give me recommendation? what is important for me if that the cable is soft and flexible and sound good
> Thank you


Hi. You should consider cables from Penon Audio too (or their sub-brand ISN). I was a cable-exceptic until for simple aesthetics, I wanted to put a XINHS cable to a Penon Serial IEM, and it was far worse than the stock cable. 

Everything will depend on what you want to achieve: notes with more body, better definition and detail... etc. An all-rounder cable that has been very useful to me in all cases, and has never fail me with an IEM, is the ISN G4. The only drawback is that it is very ugly (at least for my taste  )


----------



## dakchi

BrokenHill said:


> Hi. You should consider cables from Penon Audio too (or their sub-brand ISN). I was a cable-exceptic until for simple aesthetics, I wanted to put a XINHS cable to a Penon Serial IEM, and it was far worse than the stock cable.
> 
> Everything will depend on what you want to achieve: notes with more body, better definition and detail... etc. An all-rounder cable that has been very useful to me in all cases, and has never fail me with an IEM, is the ISN G4. The only drawback is that it is very ugly (at least for my taste  )


Hi, thank you for the recommendation. Well, I am not expecting that the cable will make a huge improvement in the sound, in particular knowing that my system is not extreamly resolving. I am not into hearing all details when listening to music. I just want to listen and enjoy, so a cable that can give more body to the notes will be what I'm looking for. In all cases, the most important aspect is that the cable should be soft, flexible and not very heavy
So I understand that you had bad experience with XINHS cable. May I ask which one you purchased?


----------



## BrokenHill

dakchi said:


> So I understand that you had bad experience with XINHS cable. May I ask which one you purchased?


It's complicated, because other people on the forum have given good results. It also seems to be a matter of synergies with the IEM. I bought two 8 core graphene wires at a good deal. One on MMCX and one on 2 pin. Neither of them improved the stock cables that it was going to replace (CFA Solaris and Penon Serial). One of the characteristics of the Penon Serial that I like the most is the texture of the basses and percussions. The XINHS literally killed them. However, the MMCX in the end is set to my 7Hz Timeless and I'm happy. I also have this other one lying in a drawer because I can't find a partner for it.


----------



## WilliamBlake

dakchi said:


> Hi, thank you for the recommendation. Well, I am not expecting that the cable will make a huge improvement in the sound, in particular knowing that my system is not extreamly resolving. I am not into hearing all details when listening to music. I just want to listen and enjoy, so a cable that can give more body to the notes will be what I'm looking for. In all cases, the most important aspect is that the cable should be soft, flexible and not very heavy
> So I understand that you had bad experience with XINHS cable. May I ask which one you purchased?


You're expectin well  anyway it depends also on where do you live, you can find a local producer...


----------



## lgcubana

Effect Audio (AKA EA), *Cadmus*





TLDR: good stuff. If you've got the cheddar, it's worth it

I'm going to resist the urge to use superlatives like sublime and endgame.   But my FiiO FD5's are now next level: Soundstage is notably wider and the mids/vocals are closer to the FD7.  The FD5 is now more of a fraternal twin to the FD7, instead of just another family member; it's the fun sibling, with a little more color, than the more mature FD7.

The blind review brought to light that my findings run parallel to the copy, for the EA *Cadmus*:
_(My review of the "37":_ link)


lgcubana said:


> For the sake of expediency, I switched to my Pre-sets for the FiiO FD7 & with a few tweaks (to 125hz - 500hz), my FD5 (with the 37) now sounds better (for my liking), than my FD7, on the stock FiiO cable. While vocals have less color to them (than my normal setup for the FD5), the playback is more akin to the FD7, on the stock FD7 FiiO cable, but still lean towards the warm side. In other words, _*the combo of the proto 37 & the FD5 replicate the merits FD7 (fast bass and truer vocals), but with just enough emphasis to the lower mids, that the end result is leaning away from neutral, towards "fun".*_
> 
> When I hear others describe a sound signature as a W shape, this current setup is what I would envision. A clean, fast bass, true vocals and enough up top to make out all of those little details


(_link to product page:_ URL)
Quote: "Boasting a premium UP-OCC Silver Plated Copper Litz cable, the low end is now bold but controlled. With the CADMUS, the star here is a higher resolution sound coupled with an outstanding treble response - providing for a right amount of crisp without sounding harsh."

Originally I took the gospel, from our resident  "Cable guy" to heart and ditched the stock FD5 cable, for a high purity copper and the copper cable did it's job.  Made the higher registers much more tolerable, for my diva ears.  But the *Cadmus* cable does things to the perceived output that can quench my thirst for an FD6 (best of the FD5 & the FD7).

I'm still tweaking the 8khz and above. But the numbers are a clear indication of how the *Cadmus* changes the perceived output.
(_overlay of FD5, with copper cable_)




*Physical aspects*
The cable itself is supple and not too heavy.  I've found other cables can have a more rigid (imagine vinyl seat covers from the 70's), outer finish.  
4-core strikes the best balance of performance to weight ratio, for me. 

*Termination options*
This is the first time that I've had a cable where you can change the termination at the earpiece. The default is 2-pin and MMCX, Pentaconn, IPX and A2DC each cost $10.


----------



## ByrnesK

Hi, Just picked up my End game IEM's UM MEST MK2, Stupidly bought it with the 3.5mm cable and now looking to pickup a 4.4mm cable moving forward. Any suggestions on Quality cables (Very controversial but I lean more towards the look/feel/quality/flexibility side of upgrade cables), Love the look of copper cables, Open to cables that have swappable connectors, What cables do you guys suggest? Thanks


----------



## yaps66

ByrnesK said:


> Hi, Just picked up my End game IEM's UM MEST MK2, Stupidly bought it with the 3.5mm cable and now looking to pickup a 4.4mm cable moving forward. Any suggestions on Quality cables (Very controversial but I lean more towards the look/feel/quality/flexibility side of upgrade cables), Love the look of copper cables, Open to cables that have swappable connectors, What cables do you guys suggest? Thanks


The Dunu Amber is one way to go.  Only one available left on Aliexpress from the Dunu Official Store.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004512518162.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.65291802j8doAm


----------



## ByrnesK

yaps66 said:


> The Dunu Amber is one way to go.  Only one available left on Aliexpress from the Dunu Official Store.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004512518162.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.65291802j8doAm


Ill check this one out, Have you heard of the EA Ares S? I have heard its a decent match up with Hybrid IEMs


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Éros S (8 wires) seems to be great.


----------



## yaps66

ByrnesK said:


> Ill check this one out, Have you heard of the EA Ares S? I have heard its a decent match up with Hybrid IEMs


No. I have not tried any Effect Audio cables.  I hear good things about their cables.


----------



## ByrnesK

DaveStarWalker said:


> Éros S (8 wires) seems to be great.


Cool, thats the silver and copper hybrid cable right? I'm feeling the looks of the full copper haha


----------



## DaveStarWalker

ByrnesK said:


> Cool, thats the silver and copper hybrid cable right? I'm feeling the looks of the full copper haha


Yes it's the hybrid silver and copper cable. Pure copper wires and pure silver wires.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 12, 2022)

ByrnesK said:


> Ill check this one out, Have you heard of the EA Ares S? I have heard its a decent match up with Hybrid IEMs



I was included on the Effect Audio cable tour and now own the ARES S and Cadmus. Cadmus is the silver plated UPOCC and the ARES S is the UPOCC. ARES S is one of the best pure copper cables but I can't say it is the best value for such cables as CEMA and even Penon both have comparable cables that are cheaper. If you have your heart set on a copper variety the ARES S is a great cable to go with.

EROS S brings a lot of detail and will lean out the mids profile a touch. It is a very highly resolving cable but I dont feel it is better than the Penon Mix or the Cema 175 cable that is both copper and pure silver mixed cables. 

Not to mention both are cheaper.  The ARES S is the safe bet as you can't go wrong with a higher end copper cable. Silver is both good and bad at the same time. You have to have the right tonal qualities for pure silver as it will enhance treble and brightness. If that is what your looking for something with some pure silver in it will help in that regard but otherwise if you want musicality, warmth and dynamics ARES S all the way.


----------



## Dsnuts

ByrnesK said:


> Hi, Just picked up my End game IEM's UM MEST MK2, Stupidly bought it with the 3.5mm cable and now looking to pickup a 4.4mm cable moving forward. Any suggestions on Quality cables (Very controversial but I lean more towards the look/feel/quality/flexibility side of upgrade cables), Love the look of copper cables, Open to cables that have swappable connectors, What cables do you guys suggest? Thanks





 Check out what IEMs Twister here posted on his review for the 3 cables.


----------



## dakchi

Hi,
I went through the 74 pages to get you recommendations on cables. I have IMR IEMs that have a full bodied sound and are not analytical a lot. Based on what I have read in this thread, I shortlisted 2 cables: Penon Mix, Cema 175 and Penon OS849 (although I was told that pure copper has better performance than SPC). Penon Leo Plus is unfortunately out of my budget. Between Mix, 175 and OS849 cables, which one would you recommend?
I have already ordered Cema PS Series that has a mix of paladium, copper and silver. I will share my feedback once I receive it
​


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Is someone here knows the iem cables "Artic Cables" offer ?

Same question with "Satin Audio, monsters serie, Kraken III and Medusa III" .

Thanks 👍


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 14, 2022)

dakchi said:


> Hi,
> I went through the 74 pages to get you recommendations on cables. I have IMR IEMs that have a full bodied sound and are not analytical a lot. Based on what I have read in this thread, I shortlisted 2 cables: Penon Mix, Cema 175 and Penon OS849 (although I was told that pure copper has better performance than SPC). Penon Leo Plus is unfortunately out of my budget. Between Mix, 175 and OS849 cables, which one would you recommend?
> I have already ordered Cema PS Series that has a mix of paladium, copper and silver. I will share my feedback once I receive it
> ​


Copper cables have its uses, I use pure copper cables on earphones with a bit too much treble emphasis or are analytical in tunings. Helps bring body to the sounds without highlighting the treble aspects of the tunings. SPC cables are actually more versatile as it usually adds on top of pure copper properties that added treble emphasis that pure copper can be missing at times. It is the SPC type cable that give the best balanced type emphasis vs a pure copper or pure silver type cables. This is the reason why you see more SPC type cables in the market than just about any other type.  It really depends on what part of the sound profile you're trying to enhance or not pay attention to.

I would try that Cema cable you ordered that seems to be a good mix of properties and should be versatile to use on your IMR IEMS.


----------



## dakchi

Dsnuts said:


> Copper cables have its uses, I use pure copper cables on earphones with a bit too much treble emphasis or are analytical in tunings. Helps bring body to the sounds without highlighting the treble aspects of the tunings. SPC cables are actually more versatile as it usually adds on top of pure copper properties that added treble emphasis that pure copper can be missing at times. It is the SPC type cable that give the best balanced type emphasis vs a pure copper or pure silver type cables. This is the reason why you see more SPC type cables in the market than just about any other type.  It really depends on what part of the sound profile you're trying to enhance or not pay attention to.
> 
> I would try that Cema cable you ordered that seems to be a good mix of properties and should be versatile to use on your IMR IEMS.


Thank you for your reply. If I had to buy a second cable, which one would you recommend?


----------



## TheDeafMonk

dakchi said:


> Thank you for your reply. If I had to buy a second cable, which one would you recommend?


Check out XINHS on AliX makes tons of cables for many companies but sells directly


----------



## dakchi

TheDeafMonk said:


> Check out XINHS on AliX makes tons of cables for many companies but sells directly


Actually I was interested in the mix cable (pure silver and OCC) from XINHS, but i have been told that build quality is excellent but they do not sound amazing like CEMA cables. In addition this cable in particular is too good at this price to be true (40$). I doubt it has pure silver in it, otherwise Penon would not have sold a similar cable at 149$


----------



## dakchi

Anyone tested 22AWG 7N copper cable from Cema? it is their best seller but I couldn't find a review of them except in Ali
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...916604918457912251e02b9!12000018708477058!rec


----------



## BrokenHill

dakchi said:


> Thank you for your reply. If I had to buy a second cable, which one would you recommend?


You could consider the ISN G4.  It is an all rounder cable, which gives body and weight to the low frequencies, and accentuates the details.  I have two, one on mmcx and the other on two pin.  I also have the penon MIX, and although it is a great cable, in all the iems in my collection, doing A-B tests, I have always preferred the G4.  Once you are convinced that there are differences, and you feel them... It is difficult to go back.  There are times that you will be wrong, and others in which you will discover wonderful synergies.  The easiest thing is to listen with the stock cable, and ask yourself what you would like to improve on that IEM.  Luck!


----------



## WilliamBlake

DaveStarWalker said:


> Is someone here knows the iem cables "Artic Cables" offer ?
> 
> Same question with "Satin Audio, monsters serie, Kraken III and Medusa III" .
> 
> Thanks 👍


What do you want to know mate? i didn't understand


----------



## DaveStarWalker

WilliamBlake said:


> What do you want to know mate? i didn't understand



Is someone here has used these cables yet ?

Are they good in other terms ?


----------



## WilliamBlake

DaveStarWalker said:


> Is someone here has used these cables yet ?
> 
> Are they good in other terms ?


Got it, well I've read only good things about these companies. I don't have an Arctic but a month ago I ordered a satin, theia ii, so the basic line, but I'm still waiting for it, so no direct feedback to give you.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

WilliamBlake said:


> Got it, well I've read only good things about these companies. I don't have an Arctic but a month ago I ordered a satin, theia ii, so the basic line, but I'm still waiting for it, so no direct feedback to give you.



I am searching for a cable replacement for my Kaiser Encore 's.

The Plussound Tricopper x8 I was used successfully with, is now connected to another uiem (Aure Audio Ringo).

The KE' now becoming a joker, or sort of, so I am searching for a good price to ratio cable.

Unfortunately, the KE's are very (very) picky about cables... 😔


----------



## Rin1990

I have a cable here that cost like $450 translated from my currency, does that count as mid-priced or high-priced?   

Just wanna share it but I am not sure if this is the right place for it yet.


----------



## Dsnuts

Sure. With prices for cables nowadays that is very much within what we cover in this thread. High end cables are more like $1,000 and above. Please post about it, your definitely on the right thread.


----------



## DaveStarWalker (Aug 21, 2022)

DaveStarWalker said:


> I am searching for a cable replacement for my Kaiser Encore 's.
> 
> The Plussound Tricopper x8 I was used successfully with, is now connected to another uiem (Aure Audio Ringo).
> 
> ...



OK got it, and this is a real surprise for me.... 😲

FiiO "LC-RE" 4-wires balanced cable.

Simply the best pairing I have had with my Encore's, ever... 🤔🤯...

Against Cema Pipa, Tianwaitian, Dunu Blanche, Hulk, Penon GS849, Effect Audio Horus.... And my late Tricopper... Which is just exceptionnal with my Ringo's...

Synergy. It all about that. 😇


----------



## Rin1990

Dsnuts said:


> Sure. With prices for cables nowadays that is very much within what we cover in this thread. High end cables are more like $1,000 and above. Please post about it, your definitely on the right thread.


Alright, I've shared it before on EE thread so I'll share it here. too.

Over the years owning the Supra-R I've had some issues with it.

At first I wasn't too into the W-shaped sound the dual BA gave but considering it's their entry level IEM, I should not complain at all, and they most likely have come a loooong way since the days of Olympus series.

My biggest gripe is that the overall sound of Supra-R was rather...dark and probably too laid back even though it's sound positioning is rather intimate, that is to say it's definitely not very big, the sound stage, and separation certainly wasn't anything to write home about.

And because I got into an unfortunate accident involving the stock cable being put at a door hinge, the cable snapped and I had to replace it.

And after auditioning the Uranus Super Fusion cable, I figured, huh...this might alleviate some of the issues I had with the IEM.

and viola.

Paired with my trusty Shanling UA3 as source, for the first time, I behold 4.4mm output too. (the stock is 3.5mm after all)






Brightness and energy ahoy!! 

Suddenly this dual-BA jumped to life with all that energy and it does have a very engaging signature that would've otherwise sound dull out of the old stock cables (which sadly snapped due to an accident involving door hinges...)

Bass is thicker, punchier and has more texture to it

Midrange is still sadly a bit ehhhh, but it gets the job done being my companion on my daily 40 minute ride on train for work from Monday to Friday.

Treble has plenty of energy and definitely more presence, compared to the stock cable it just feels a tad bit dark and laid back for my preference, so this cable fixes that issue.

Soundstage and separation has a notable alleviation (wider staging, wouldn't say the staging is any taller though) too, but not so much that it feels bizarre and artificial.

Overall, not a bad way to spend $450 on an IEM that cost almost as much. (TBH I was very tempted to go a bit higher like $600 or so for cable swap to replace the torn cable but I feel like it might just be wasteful for what's essentially an entry IEM lol)

Spec for the Uranus Super Fusion.

*SPECIFICATIONS
2 wires: 5N gold plated silver + 5N palladium plated silver + 5N silver + silver plated OCC copper (type 6 Litz).
Insulator: Soft Flex insulator.
Soldering: Audio Note 6% Silver Solder
Connector chosen: Bispa 4.4mm silver-plated SHC connector + Eidolic 2-pin connectors (this can be customized while ordering)*


----------



## bigjg

Hello, any good cables for Empire Ears Legend X? Just looking for an equal in sound not looking to change anything as I am very happy with it. I just want a soft flexible cable. Cema perhaps?


----------



## dakchi

Rin1990 said:


> Alright, I've shared it before on EE thread so I'll share it here. too.
> 
> Over the years owning the Supra-R I've had some issues with it.
> 
> ...


Nice cable. Where did you buy it from?


----------



## DAPpower

Having a hard time deciding on what cables to get with my U12T that are coming to me, I would thing idealy they would have to have angles 2 pin connectors to mkae it more ergonomic for the U12Ts,

Here's what I have considered,

Moon Audio Silver Dragon V2, I've been using Silver Dragons for my headphones in the past and they were great but I heard the IEM version sorts of "restrict the soundstage" a bit. 

Audio64 Premium Silver Cable, this seemed like the obvious choice but but I was wondering if any of you had more options?

I need something not crazy bulky and somewhat flexible but a little fancy too 
Budget for cables is 300-600 max.


----------



## Rin1990

dakchi said:


> Nice cable. Where did you buy it from?


Stars Picker Audio from Malaysia KL.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Rin1990 said:


> Stars Picker Audio from Malaysia KL.



Is it a Tianwaitian like as I see ? 🤔😉


----------



## Elim Garak

DaveStarWalker said:


> Is it a Tianwaitian like as I see ? 🤔😉


It sure looks a lot like Tianwaitian!


----------



## Rin1990

DaveStarWalker said:


> Is it a Tianwaitian like as I see ? 🤔😉


Oh wow, it does look similar. :O

Didn't know there's a cable with that name even.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Rin1990 said:


> Oh wow, it does look similar. :O
> 
> Didn't know there's a cable with that name even.



I don't know if the recipe is the same, but it's the same visual family. 😉

By the way, Tianwaitian = very good cable, very good. 👍

I don't know yours.


----------



## Rin1990

DaveStarWalker said:


> I don't know if the recipe is the same, but it's the same visual family. 😉
> 
> By the way, Tianwaitian = very good cable, very good. 👍
> 
> I don't know yours.


Haha, component wise, I think it's close, but something tells me they may be from the same OEM. I could be wrong.

If you didn't read the spec of the cable, here you go again.

*2 wires: 5N gold plated silver + 5N palladium plated silver + 5N silver + silver plated OCC copper (type 6 Litz).
Insulator: Soft Flex insulator.
Soldering: Audio Note 6% Silver Solder
Connector chosen: Bispa 4.4mm silver-plated SHC connector + Eidolic 2-pin connectors (this can be customized while ordering)*


----------



## DaveStarWalker (Aug 22, 2022)

Yes, I think too it's the same oem 😉

So... Your cable is great 😎😋👍

The twt wasn't a great match with my Kaiser Encore's (but they are... weird with cables... Very difficult to satisfy 😱), but absolutely great with my Aure Audio Ringo's.

Same level as my Plussound Tri copper x8, and a little best separation and general resolution for the twt.

In the other hand, human voices were best (texture, tones) with the Plussound.

But very close indeed.

Really a great product. 👍


----------



## Rin1990

DaveStarWalker said:


> Yes, I think too it's the same oem 😉
> 
> So... Your cable is great 😎😋👍


Hooray lol.

But it's not all sunshine and rainbows though truth to be told. I'm one of those who isn't on the ThieAudio Monarch MK II hype train/bandwagon.

Like cable rolling with its stock cable I still got less-than-desirable synergy sadly.

My issue with Monarch is that its treble has some strange dip at some songs I went through, and here's what I got out of using the Super Fusion cable.






Monarch MK2 with this cable is ... Ehhhhhh.... Slightly mixed results.

Bass is tightened up further, punchier and has more meat to it but sorta lost a bit of texture in some songs.

Midrange is more lush and is still quite detailed, but there seem to be a bit too much brightness going on.

Treble has rather weird alleviation in some songs but other songs it feels like the brightness went through the moon to the point of overwhelming. Not an ideal mix.

I've had issues with its occasional bizarre treble dip before using the stock cable but here it doesn't seem to do too much to fix the problem...bummer.

Soundstage is wider and separation has improved but the brightness made things a bit much still.

Overall it's not quite the improvement I expected from stock cable.

5/10 synergy.

And yeah, I paired it with the IFI Gryphon.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Synergy can be very tricky, yes.

With my Encore = too much brightness, piercing high... 😞

With my Ringo's = very good, but less analogue and liquid sound than with my tricopper x8... 😤

So 😎 but 🤔 then 😤 but 👍

Cables, cables, cables... 😱😱😱😋

If you take it seriously, it's a subtle and complex subject.

The ideal is to be able to try before you buy. But... Not easy... 😞


----------



## TheDeafMonk (Aug 22, 2022)

Latest for me custom XINHS cable , I asked for this cable with custom ends and both the pure silver and OFCC = thickness came out beautifully sounds fantastic and is super lite and thin. Well done XINHS and thanks for the fast shipping.

Standard version comes with thicker OFCC and I like it thinner and more equal balanced thickness of both kinds of strands and the thinner OFCC make it a really nice 8 core thin and flexible.

C$ 40.20  31%OFF | 8 Cores  Pure Silver And Single Crystal Copper Mixed Braid Headphone Upgrade Cable  For SE846 SE535  UE900S ED12 TRN V80 V20
https://a.aliexpress.com/_msh2sVA


----------



## Mangodango369

TheDeafMonk said:


> Latest for me custom XINHS cable , I asked for this cable with custom ends and both the pure silver and OFCC = thickness came out beautifully sounds fantastic and is super lite and thin. Well done XINHS and thanks for the fast shipping.
> 
> Standard version comes with thicker OFCC and I like it thinner and more equal balanced thickness of both kinds of strands and the thinner OFCC make it a really nice 8 core thin and flexible.
> 
> ...


looks pretty good for a $40 cable hahaha which iems do you pair it with O.O


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Mangodango369 said:


> looks pretty good for a $40 cable hahaha which iems do you pair it with O.O


Currently on my Yanyin Canon


----------



## Mangodango369

TheDeafMonk said:


> Currently on my Yanyin Canon


nice, did it work as well with ur other iems?


----------



## TheDeafMonk

New - for me OpenHeart bSilvwr OFCC mix cable braided w cloth.
Spoiler I like this cable very much has a great sound signature defiantly adds some sparkle/clarity to top end , tightened up bottom over a pure OFCC 7N . Great ear hooks and OH can custom with shorter regular 2 pin connector.

Very much recommend!


----------



## Qualitas

Could anyone recommend a quality 0.75mm cable with a right angle plug, for use with my 64 Audio A12t's?  Could be 3.5mm or 4.4mm; ultimately I'll need both. 

I was all set to go out and buy the Dunu DW-02S since I like the convenience of swappable plugs, but then I found out that 64 now spec's all 2-pin models with 0.75mm, not 0.78 🤦‍♂️


----------



## WarrenS

Does anybody have any suggestions for the 64 Audio Trio please up to around $200? 

I am looking for a cable that will help warm up the Mids as I am finding vocals to be a touch too bright. I don't mind a little darkening in the treble but don't want to sacrifice detail.

I have been looking at the Cema Osprey Series but I am not sure if an all copper cable might blunt the treble detail too much?

Also on my shortlist is the ISN GC4, Penon GS849 and the GD849 although the latter might be too bulky for my taste but I am happy to compromise for performance.

Any help, advice or suggestions will be very much appreciated.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

WarrenS said:


> Does anybody have any suggestions for the 64 Audio Trio please up to around $200?
> 
> I am looking for a cable that will help warm up the Mids as I am finding vocals to be a touch too bright. I don't mind a little darkening in the treble but don't want to sacrifice detail.
> 
> ...


I have a few Hakugei Big Rice fantastic Cable , tightened bottom end and the highs still beautiful and clean crisp top end. Better than my graphine cables and better than most of my more expensive ones .It just works and sound fantastic! 

Found a link with a crazy price right now.
C$ 40.86  5%OFF | HAKUGEI Rice litz 6N OCC nomocrystalline copper hifi Earphone Upgrade Cable 3.5 2.5 4.4 MMCX 0.78 QDC
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLGReXi


----------



## WarrenS

TheDeafMonk said:


> I have a few Hakugei Big Rice fantastic Cable , tightened bottom end and the highs still beautiful and clean crisp top end. Better than my graphine cables and better than most of my more expensive ones .It just works and sound fantastic!
> 
> Found a link with a crazy price right now.
> C$ 40.86  5%OFF | HAKUGEI Rice litz 6N OCC nomocrystalline copper hifi Earphone Upgrade Cable 3.5 2.5 4.4 MMCX 0.78 QDC
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLGReXi


Many thanks for the suggestion and heads up. That does look like a crazy cheap price and I will give it a go 🙏


----------



## llysender

The Wolfram cable I ordered for my FD7 finally arrived. To be honest I was quite disappointed in how smooth the treble is being pretty uncharacteristic of pure silver. Thankfully I have a FH5s which will be the the cables new home. Tames the spicy trebble while filling in the lower treble and in general giving the FH5s more air. All the usual silver goodness. Bass suffers abit with a slight decrease in decay but to be honest with the FH5s its a good thing esp on bass meme mode(Bass and mid switches on).

While its good I dont really agree with @Dsnuts that its the best silver cable in the price. Its kind of a niche in that it works well for iems with hot trebble and you want to tighten the sound at the same time. 

Its kind of surprising how it sounds. To be honest if you told me the wolfram was a fast sounding OCC Copper I would have believed you. That being said it still has alot of the advantages of silver with good saperation being the key point.
Looking forward to breaking it in.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 8, 2022)

My reasoning for saying that is due to that is doesnt enhance the trebles like pure silver like you was saying making it more versatile in my book. It will obviously depend more on how it synergizes with your IEMs as well but for me anyways.  It made most of my IEMs I tested it with sound markedly better without enhancing the treble to be even more enhanced like most pure silver cables have a tendency to do. Wolfram on sale was a steal of a deal. Not so much at the retail price. If bought at the sale price, ya those are about as good as it gets imo if not unique at the price but most importantly versatile.  I can't say that about most pure silver cables I own.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

llysender said:


> The Wolfram cable I ordered for my FD7 finally arrived. To be honest I was quite disappointed in how smooth the treble is being pretty uncharacteristic of pure silver. Thankfully I have a FH5s which will be the the cables new home. Tames the spicy trebble while filling in the lower treble and in general giving the FH5s more air. All the usual silver goodness. Bass suffers abit with a slight decrease in decay but to be honest with the FH5s its a good thing esp on bass meme mode(Bass and mid switches on).
> 
> While its good I dont really agree with @Dsnuts that its the best silver cable in the price. Its kind of a niche in that it works well for iems with hot trebble and you want to tighten the sound at the same time.
> 
> ...


Prehaps you should try the FiiO LC-RD pro cable (pure silver). 

I find it absolutely perfect (as a default cable ; sound and ergonomics) with the FiiO FH9.


----------



## WarrenS (Sep 8, 2022)

WarrenS said:


> Does anybody have any suggestions for the 64 Audio Trio please up to around $200?
> 
> I am looking for a cable that will help warm up the Mids as I am finding vocals to be a touch too bright. I don't mind a little darkening in the treble but don't want to sacrifice detail.
> 
> ...


I contacted a few companies on Ali Express this morning and so far I have received 3 recommendations
ivipQ Flagship Cable Japan Imported 8-core High-purity Litz 7N OCC+Palladium + Graphene Three Elements Earphone Upgrade Cable​https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004393109690.html?gatewayAdapt=4itemAdapt

Has anybody got any experience of this cable as I can't seem to find any reviews or mentions?

And two suggestions from Cema:

*Cema Pipa series High level headset upgrade cable*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002058647720.html?spm=a2g0o.store_pc_allProduct.8148356.1.3b591d86M6soDg&pdp_npi=2@dis!GBP!￡318.12!￡264.04!!!!!@2100bdf116626489800824740e8269!12000018589599515!sh

Cema Owl series 2022 pop music rock music upgrade cable new design​https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004073254704.html?spm=a2g0o.store_pc_allProduct.8148356.1.5d46a3cavmUoJM&pdp_npi=2@dis!GBP!￡390.13!￡273.09!!!!!@2100bde716626491036384843ec9ad!12000027950358254!sh

I know all 3 are over my original budget but maybe there is a deal to be done if I ask nicely. Any thoughts on these recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

*Cema Pipa series High level headset upgrade cable*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002058647720.html?spm=a2g0o.store_pc_allProduct.8148356.1.3b591d86M6soDg&pdp_npi=2@dis!GBP!￡318.12!￡264.04!!!!!@2100bdf116626489800824740e8269!12000018589599515!sh

Know it = very good.   

Excellent overall tonality, technicalies, excellent ergonomics. Good looking gear too.


----------



## WarrenS

DaveStarWalker said:


> *Cema Pipa series High level headset upgrade cable*
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002058647720.html?spm=a2g0o.store_pc_allProduct.8148356.1.3b591d86M6soDg&pdp_npi=2@dis!GBP!￡318.12!￡264.04!!!!!@2100bdf116626489800824740e8269!12000018589599515!sh
> 
> Know it = very good.
> ...


That's great to know, thanks! 🙏


----------



## llysender

Dsnuts said:


> My reasoning for saying that is due to that is doesnt enhance the trebles like pure silver like you was saying making it more versatile in my book. It will obviously depend more on how it synergizes with your IEMs as well but for me anyways.  It made most of my IEMs I tested it with sound markedly better without enhancing the treble to be even more enhanced like most pure silver cables have a tendency to do. Wolfram on sale was a steal of a deal. Not so much at the retail price. If bought at the sale price, ya those are about as good as it gets imo if not unique at the price but most importantly versatile.  I can't say that about most pure silver cables I own.


Ah makes sense. Might be alot of the stock cables of my iems being either SPC(or silver in the case of FD7) the sudden decrease in perceived detail kind of came as a surprise to me. That being said I can see that working for alot of iems with BA treble that is easy to overdrive. Just my bias towards 1DD iems I guess.


----------



## LoryWiv

llysender said:


> Ah makes sense. Might be alot of the stock cables of my iems being either SPC(or silver in the case of FD7) the sudden decrease in perceived detail kind of came as a surprise to me. That being said I can see that working for alot of iems with BA treble that is easy to overdrive. Just my bias towards 1DD iems I guess.


 I am using Wolfram with UM 3dt and enjoy the synergy. Treble is extended but non-fatiguing, good balance across frequencies, and stage is improved vs. stock. Also comfy to use. I also bought the cable on sale and happy with the purchase.


----------



## K3cT

DaveStarWalker said:


> *Cema Pipa series High level headset upgrade cable*
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002058647720.html?spm=a2g0o.store_pc_allProduct.8148356.1.3b591d86M6soDg&pdp_npi=2@dis!GBP!￡318.12!￡264.04!!!!!@2100bdf116626489800824740e8269!12000018589599515!sh
> 
> Know it = very good.
> ...



I've been using this cable for a while with the Utopia and it's a pretty good synergy.


----------



## ExTubeGamer

The NiceHCK BluePP released the soundstage of my IMR Zenith 2. The sounds are simply much more free now. Treble is much more lush and easy to listen too. Pure silver was too harsh and sounded boring. Xinhs cables were good too but nowhere on the level of the BluePP.

The BluePP sounds like pure copper, but much more smooth and with bigger soundstage.


----------



## iball

Recently purchased a pair of Acoustune RS Ones while I was Thailand.  Great iems!  I was hoping I could find a cable that would fit it (pentaconn) that would sound as good or better, but would also have a mic.  Doesn't need to be a great mic either.


----------



## hahachah27

WarrenS said:


> I contacted a few companies on Ali Express this morning and so far I have received 3 recommendations
> ivipQ Flagship Cable Japan Imported 8-core High-purity Litz 7N OCC+Palladium + Graphene Three Elements Earphone Upgrade Cable​https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004393109690.html?gatewayAdapt=4itemAdapt
> 
> Has anybody got any experience of this cable as I can't seem to find any reviews or mentions?



oooh im interested in this also, I heard palladium price increased. Pretty value for money uh. wonder if it compares well with my eros s


----------



## WilliamBlake

does anyone know what cable is this? nobunaga yes ,  but  those  mmcx connectors?


----------



## llysender

WilliamBlake said:


> does anyone know what cable is this? nobunaga yes ,  but  those  mmcx connectors?


http://nobunagalabs.com/product/index.html#jump_supreme
Should be their own connectors as well as the plug.


----------



## WilliamBlake

llysender said:


> http://nobunagalabs.com/product/index.html#jump_supreme
> Should be their own connectors as well as the plug.


those connectors are a bit different, maybe is a special request for m9


----------



## Dsnuts

Newest modular cables from Penon audio. These are 4 cored, 100 shares per core of OCC copper and with a few shares of gold plated OCC copper cables
Outstanding copper cables from Penon made even better with new modular plugs that come with them. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-obsidian.26143/review/29468/


----------



## ldo77

Dsnuts said:


> Newest modular cables from Penon audio. These are 4 cored, 100 shares per core of OCC copper and with a few shares of gold plated OCC copper cables
> Outstanding copper cables from Penon made even better with new modular plugs that come with them. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-obsidian.26143/review/29468/


I use it with penon Fan 2 and I can confirm, it's a good and flexible cable.
Jack change is quite easy.


----------



## mobbaddict (Nov 7, 2022)

Not sure where I should ask this but assuming cables do indeed make a difference in terms of sound quality, does it make any sense for me to get a good one and use out it of a cheap dongle that probably uses a lower grade cable?


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 7, 2022)

mobbaddict said:


> Not sure where I should ask this but assuming cables do indeed make a difference in terms of sound quality, does it make any sense for me to get a good one and use out it of a cheap dongle that probably uses a lower grade cable?


getting a higher grade of cable for something like that would be OK but your better off getting a source with some SQ and power. I would do minimum Fiio K3. Those dongle SQ is like a sidegrade from onboard stuff. Just slightly different and way underpowered. It makes more sense to have a decent source before getting a decent cable for an IEM.

That saying good stuff in = good stuff out applies. The better your source the more benefit you will hear from using nicer cables. If you have a gimicky dongle that barely improves the sound quality from your onboard sound. The best your gonna hear is onboard sound quality.


----------



## mobbaddict

Dsnuts said:


> getting a higher grade of cable for something like that would be OK but your better off getting a source with some SQ and power. I would do minimum Fiio K3. Those dongle SQ is like a sidegrade from onboard stuff. Just slightly different and way underpowered. It makes more sense to have a decent source before getting a decent cable for an IEM.
> 
> That saying good stuff in = good stuff out applies. The better your source the more benefit you will hear from using nicer cables. If you have a gimicky dongle that barely improves the sound quality from your onboard sound. The best your gonna hear is onboard sound quality.


Thanks for your reply. Well the dongle itself is competent (I prefer it to my THX onyx with the Timeless) but yeah I get your point. I'm using this setup on the go so anything bigger is not really an option for me but I guess I could benefit from the better cable on my desktop setup then (merely out of curiosity as I'm more often using headphones at home).


----------



## Dsnuts

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gY4nPUjhAbu_UCpf9zW3fP_X3kiW6-Hk/view

Effect audio 11.11 sales for those interested


----------



## mbritt (Nov 15, 2022)

Redacted - bought same set of wires I have only with 4.4 balanced to do a comparison.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Yefry said:


> Do not forget to look at the following cables: Cema Tianwaitian and MoonDrop Shirokawa that are exactly the same as Penon Totem and also MoonDrop Bort II.
> 
> I think they are high-end cables, low price and reputable brands that will maintain the level of quality.
> 
> ...


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hig...ons-and-reviews.804952/page-276#post-17266624

By the way, I don't know if the Tianwaitian and the Totem are the same cable.🧐

Maybe same basis? 🤔

Because the totem is far more stiff (really : no comparison...) than the Tianwaitian.

And sonically wise, these two cables seems to be different to my ears : Totem more euphonic (tones, textures) and planted (bass), energetic, vs a fastest Tianwaitian (transients) but a little cold, tone wise (in comparison to), and less concrete.


----------



## BrokenHill

DaveStarWalker said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hig...ons-and-reviews.804952/page-276#post-17266624
> 
> By the way, I don't know if the Tianwaitian and the Totem are the same cable.🧐
> 
> ...


Hi.
Always wanted a Totem for my Penon Volts, but it's beyond what I can afford to spend on a cable. I was looking for it discounted or second hand witout success. I read about the Moondrop Shirokawa through this thread, and seeing that it was apparently the same composition, I bought it when it was on sale. I have to say that, although it is not a bad cable, I did not feel the spectacularity that I had read in the descriptions of the pairing of the Totem with the Volt. It is true that in the Volt I had an ISN Solar, which had already done part of the improvement journey. Still, I've always suspected that the Shirokawa is similar to the Tianwaitian, and somehow mimics the Totem with its same components, but they're not the same. I think your analysis confirms this. I keep hoping one day to be able to hear the Totem with my Volt.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Really difficult to know. 🙄

Even with Cema, you have at least 3 coaxial cables, and two  of them whom aesthetics are very close (the Tianwaitian and another cable, far less expensive, white too... I have forgotten the name...).

So I don't know.🧐🤔

And think about the Liquid Links Venom... My Kingdom this is the same basis.... 🥺

Etc.

By the way, all I know is that the coupling with the Aure Elixir is exceptional. G.O.A.T.

Really.

Never had this feeling with the Tianwaitian. Which is very good, no question about that statement at all, but... not the same feeling of "obviousness".

My 2 cts...


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 1, 2022)

https://penonaudio.com/penon-totem-adapter-cable.html


While adding just the right amount of authority and vividness, the Adapter Cable, gives a taste of what the whole Totem is about. I love the ISN SC4 with the ISN EST50 with the Totem Adapter front-end.........seemingly adding just the right amount a deeper energy? 

Also here with the ORB, the included cable gains an ounce or two of extra authority with the Penon Totem Adapter in place!


----------



## DaveStarWalker (Dec 2, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> https://penonaudio.com/penon-totem-adapter-cable.html
> 
> 
> While adding just the right amount of authority and vividness, the Adapter Cable, gives a taste of what the whole Totem is about. I love the ISN SC4 with the ISN EST50 with the Totem Adapter front-end.........seemingly adding just the right amount a deeper energy?
> ...


Agreed.

Cable adapters... have a sound too... And they can be useful : tailoring the sound.

I own a PlusSound adapter, PPH inside, and a Fiio adapter (Oyaide copper) : it works... 😎👍

The PPH PlusSound adapter (with a Rhapsodio Graphene cable) :


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-totem-adapter-cable.25805/reviews#review-29704


----------



## Dsnuts

New special edition cables from Effect Audio. I posted my impressions of a new Cadmus 8W https://www.head-fi.org/threads/effect-audio-cables-thread.787717/post-17286191
Take a read if interested.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 16, 2022)

Finally, finally a cable to make the Penon Vortex all it can be!

*The Penon Obsidian! *

Take note of 18K reflections and sparkles!
*















*


Yep.........it works well with the Sands too!
*



*

And the Fan 2......only bettered by the Totem cable combination!




And finally the Noble Audio Encore..........so very perfect with the Obsidian Cable! After 45 minutes I just wanted to leave it on forever. Why?

Due to enhanced lower midrange presence and warmth, extended bass detail and blackness of background. Plus it worked with the Encore midrange/treble boosts to dial it in! Bringing everything into separation and clarity. Side-by sides were performed again with ISN's own new S2, C2 and H2 and while the new ISN cables are great, there was profound presence enhanced with both the Totem and the Obsidian Cable.

*

*


https://penonaudio.com/penon-obsidian.html






Take note that the only reason the Obsidian was perfect for the Sands, Encore, Fan 2 and Vortex was due to its inherent add of darkness and authority where other cables (H2, C2 and S2) became  the better choices for darker items and different response characters I will go over in my subsequent review.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-obsidian.26143/reviews#review-29468


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-audio-h2.26206/reviews#review-29803


----------

